# Talk Classical Project, #1201-1300



## Trout

*THE PROJECT*

The goal of this project is to create an ordered list of works recommended by TalkClassical members. Help us out!

*HOW TO VOTE*

You can vote *every 9 hours*. Everybody votes for works on the "board". When a work becomes popular enough, it's moved to the list of recommended works.

The voting template looks like this:



> *After
> 
> My votes
> 
> UPDATED BOARD
> 
> Nominated
> 
> Seconded*


Here's how to fill it out:

1. Go to the end of the thread and find the most recent vote. Put the voter's username under "After".

2. Vote for two works: give one work +2, and the other +1. You can either pick works from the board or nominate something else. If you nominate something else, make sure it's not already on the list of recommended works.

When you nominate a work, you cannot vote for it again until somebody else seconds it.

Make sure it's clear what you're voting for - especially if there are two works by one composer on the board.

3. Include an "Updated board" in your post if you can: copy the board from the most recent post, and simply update the points tally of the works you voted for.

If you nominated a work, add it to the "Nominated" section like this: "Composer: Title - number of points (My username)". And if you voted for something in the "Nominated" section, move it to the "Seconded" section.

4. If the most popular work on the board gets 7 points more than anything else, it's removed from the board and added to the list of recommended works.

*TIPS*

1. Vote for the works that you like and want to recommend, even if others disagree. Everyone's participation is valued.

2. The list of recommendations is *not* meant as an official, objective canon of Western art music. It simply reflects what we as a group like.

3. If you vote often, we encourage you to spread your votes around different works that you like, rather than repeatedly voting for one.

*FINAL NOTES*

1. Shorter works usually recorded as a group - e.g. Chopin's nocturnes - are _usually_ regarded as one work, so long as they're not collectively too long (not more than two or three hours). If there's doubt about this, we'll discuss it.

2. If there's an inconsistency between a person's votes and their "Updated board", we'll change the board to reflect the votes.

3. This project has been running for a while, so most of the really popular works have already been recommended. Feel free to recommend something obscure!

Special thanks to CyrilWashbrook for the concisely-worded rules and to all of our regular voters for their continual contributions and support!


----------



## Trout

This post and the following two present our list of recommendations so far – for recommendations beyond #1200, look over the last few pages of the thread, where you will find an updated list beginning with #1201:

1.	Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232
2.	Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
3.	Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
4.	Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
5.	Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro), K. 492

6.	Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps (The Rite of Spring)
7.	Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-893
8.	Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection"
9.	Schubert: Winterreise, D 911
10.	Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World"

11.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
12.	Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, op. 125 "Choral"
13.	Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 74 "Pathétique"
14.	Bach: St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
15.	Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98

16.	Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83
17.	Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
18.	Mozart: Symphony #41 in C, K. 551 "Jupiter"
19.	Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
20.	Schubert: String Quintet in C, D 956

21.	Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem (A German Requiem), op. 45
22.	Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
23.	Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica"
24.	Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (The Song of the Earth)
25.	Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (The Ring of the Nibelung)

26.	Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64
27.	Debussy: La Mer, L 109
28.	Chopin: 24 Preludes, op. 28
29.	Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
30.	Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge (The Art of the Fugue), BWV 1080

31.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, op. 106 "Hammerklavier"
32.	Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor
33.	Haydn: Symphony #104 in D "London"
34.	Handel: Messiah, HWV 56
35.	Strauss, R.: Vier letzte Lieder (Four Last Songs)

36.	Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
37.	Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34
38.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
39.	Schumann: Fantasie in C, op. 17
40.	Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas, K.1-30

41.	Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47
42.	Schubert: Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D 960
43.	Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D, op. 35
44.	Fauré: Requiem in D minor, op. 48
45.	Mozart: Don Giovanni, K. 527

46.	Bach: Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
47.	Verdi: Otello
48.	Britten: War Requiem, op. 66
49.	Bartók: Violin Concerto #2, Sz. 112
50.	Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550

51.	Vivaldi: Le Quattro Stagioni (The Four Seasons)
52.	Schubert: Symphony #9 in C, D 944 "Great"
53.	Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, op. 64
54.	Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14
55.	Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18

56.	Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D minor, D 810 "Death and the Maiden"
57.	Schumann: Dichterliebe, op. 48
58.	Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59.	Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110
60.	Haydn: String Quartets, op. 76 "Erdödy"

61.	Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35
62.	Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun), L 86
63.	Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68
64.	Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
65.	Górecki: Symphony #3, op. 36 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"

66.	Beethoven: Symphony #6 in F, op. 68 "Pastoral"
67.	Ravel: Shéhérazade
68.	Mahler: Symphony #9
69.	Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85
70.	Mozart: String Quintet #4 in G minor K. 516

71.	Borodin: String Quartet #2 in D
72.	Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16
73.	Handel: Giulio Cesare in Egitto, HWV 17
74.	Chopin: Nocturnes
75.	Schubert: Symphony #8 in B minor, D 759 "Unfinished"

76.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 27/2 "Moonlight"
77.	Saint-Saëns: Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 78 "Organ"
78.	Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S.178
79.	Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat, op. 73 "Emperor"
80.	Bach: Cantata #82 "Ich habe genug"

81.	Chopin: Ballades
82.	Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8
83.	Verdi: La Traviata
84.	Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 in A, op. 90 "Italian"
85.	Berg: Violin Concerto

86.	Tallis: Spem in Alium
87.	Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622
88.	Sibelius: Symphony #2 in D, op. 43
89.	Ravel: String Quartet in F
90.	Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps (Quartet for the End of Time)

91.	Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58
92.	Schubert: Impromptus, D 899 & 935
93.	Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
94.	Bach: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
95.	Mahler: Kindertotenlieder (Songs on the Death of Children)

96.	Chopin: Études
97.	Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 26
98.	Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116
99.	Debussy: Préludes, L 117 & 123
100.	Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus

101.	Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102.	Stravinsky: L'Oiseau de Feu (The Firebird)
103.	Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104.	Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610
105.	Strauss, R.: Eine Alpensinfonie (An Alpine Symphony), op. 64

106.	Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107.	Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108.	Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K. 488
110.	Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245

111.	Haydn: Die Schöpfung (The Creation), Hob.XXI/2
112.	Mahler: Symphony #4
113.	Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114.	Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 44
115.	Puccini: La Bohème

116.	Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
117.	Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
118.	Prokofiev: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
119.	Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120.	Puccini: Turandot

121.	Ligeti: Études pour piano
122.	Schubert: Piano Quintet in A, D 667 "The Trout"
123.	Mozart: Great Mass in C minor, K. 427
124.	Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30
125.	Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)

126.	Debussy: String Quartet in G minor, L 85
127.	Bizet: Carmen
128.	Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
129.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467
130.	Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli

131.	Dvořák: String Quartet #12 in F, op. 96 "American"
132.	Brahms: String Quartets op. 51
133.	Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
134.	Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135.	Schoenberg: Moses und Aron

136.	Verdi: Requiem
137.	Beethoven: Grosse Fuge, op. 133
138.	Debussy: Nocturnes, L 91
139.	Purcell: Dido and Aeneas, Z 626
140.	Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op. 92

141.	Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy in C, D 760
142.	Elgar: Enigma Variations, op. 36
143.	Bach: Clavier-Übung III
144.	Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
145.	Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"

146.	Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006
147.	Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26
148.	Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, op. 24
149.	Wagner: Parsifal
150.	Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 47

151.	Mendelssohn: Octet for Strings in E-flat, op. 20
152.	Holst: The Planets, op. 32
153.	Bruckner: Symphony #7 in E
154.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 in F minor, op. 57 "Appassionata"
155.	Liszt: Les Préludes, S.97

156.	Vivaldi: Stabat Mater, RV 621
157.	Suk: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 27 "Asrael"
158.	Rachmaninoff: Preludes, opp. 23 & 32
159.	Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola in E-flat, K. 364
160.	Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin, Sz. 73

161.	Janáček: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
162.	Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat, Hob.VIIe/1
163.	Handel: Water Music, HWV 348-350
164.	Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti, opp. 73 & 74
165.	Liszt: Piano Concerto #2 in A, S.125

166.	Strauss, R.: Der Rosenkavalier, op. 59
167.	Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90
168.	Fauré: Piano Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 15
169.	Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, D 795
170.	Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581

171.	Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, op. 21
172.	Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 87
173.	Szymanowski: Stabat Mater, op. 53
174.	Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish"
175.	Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36

176.	Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6
177.	Grieg: String Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 27
178.	Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
179.	Mahler: Symphony #6 in A minor "Tragic"
180.	Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, op. 21

181.	Debussy: Cello Sonata in D minor, L 135
182.	Nielsen: Symphony #5, op. 50
183.	Takemitsu: November Steps
184.	Chopin: Mazurkas
185.	Stravinsky: Petrushka

186.	Barber: Violin Concerto, op. 14
187.	Falla: Noches en los Jardines de España (Nights in the Gardens of Spain)
188.	Pärt: Tabula Rasa
189.	Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9
190.	Bach: Toccatas and Fugues for Organ

191.	Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8)
192.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 in E-flat, K. 271 "Jeunehomme"
193.	Schumann: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120
194.	Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123
195.	Mahler: Rückert Lieder

196.	Haydn: Mass #11 in D minor "Missa in Angustiis", "Lord Nelson Mass"
197.	Beethoven: Piano Trio #7 in B-flat, op. 97 "Archduke"
198.	Smetana: Má Vlast (My Fatherland)
199.	Verdi: Rigoletto
200.	Mozart: Symphony #38 in D, K. 504 "Prague"

201.	Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202.	Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
203.	Schumann: Kreisleriana, op. 16
204.	Schubert: An die Musik, D 547
205.	Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht (Transfigured Night), op. 4

206.	Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
207.	Janáček: String Quartet #1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
208.	Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
209.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
210.	Dvořák: Symphony #8 in G, op. 88

211.	Bach: Magnificat in D, BWV 243
212.	Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213.	Glière: Symphony #3 in B minor, op. 42 "Ilya Muromets"
214.	Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215.	Telemann: Tafelmusik

216.	Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217.	Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K. 299
218.	Brahms: Late Piano Pieces opp. 116-119
219.	Schumann: Kinderszenen, op. 15
220.	Mahler: Symphony #1 in D "Titan"

221.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein"
222.	Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223.	Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224.	Mozart: String Quartet #19 in C, K. 465 "Dissonance"
225.	Sibelius: Symphony #7 in C, op. 105

226.	Varèse: Déserts
227.	Webern: String Quartet, op. 28
228.	Bach: Musikalisches Opfer (A Musical Offering), BWV 1079
229.	Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6, HWV 319-330
230.	Schumann: Carnaval, op. 9

231.	Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 in A, D 959
232.	Strauss, R.: Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
233.	Rebel: Les Élémens
234.	Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances, op. 45
235.	Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ, Hob.XX/1a

236.	Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237.	Britten: Peter Grimes, op. 33
238.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
239.	Strauss, R.: Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
240.	Franck: Symphonic Variations

241.	Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242.	Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243.	Beethoven: String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
244.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 in C, K. 503
245.	Mozart: Symphony #39 in E-flat, K. 543

246.	Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem), op. 5
247.	Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
248.	Mahler: Symphony #5
249.	Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #5 in F minor, BWV 1056
250.	Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 25

251.	Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, op. 120
252.	Dvořák: Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
253.	Mozart: Die Zauberflöte (The Magic Flute), K. 620
254.	Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
255.	Bach: Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000 & 1006a

256.	Schubert: String Quartet #13 in A minor, D 804 "Rosamunde"
257.	Albéniz: Iberia
258.	Bartók: String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
259.	Bruckner: Symphony #5 in B-flat
260.	Copland: Appalachian Spring

261.	Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262.	Walton: Violin Concerto
263.	Bach: Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060
264.	Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11/5, G. 275
265.	Bach: Six Partitas, BWV 825-830

266.	Monteverdi: Madrigals
267.	Mozart: Serenade #10 in B-flat, K. 361 "Gran Partita"
268.	Schubert: Der Erlkönig, D 328
269.	Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
270.	Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5, op. 53

271.	Medtner: Skazki
272.	Bach: Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
273.	Chopin: Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
274.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K. 491
275.	Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words

276.	Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
277.	Brahms: Nänie, op. 82
278.	Beethoven: Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
279.	Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, op. 20
280.	Franck: Violin Sonata in A

281.	Adam: Giselle
282.	Sibelius: Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
283.	Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C, Hob.VIIb/1
284.	Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
285.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101

286.	Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte (Pavane for a Dead Princess)
287.	Mahler: Symphony #3
288.	Mozart: String Quintet #3 in G, K. 515
289.	Verdi: Aida
290.	Beethoven: Symphony #8 in F, op. 93

291.	Bartók: Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
292.	Bach: Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1071
293.	Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
294.	Puccini: Tosca
295.	Debussy: Images pour piano, L 110 & 111

296.	Barber: Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
297.	Janáček: Sinfonietta
298.	Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
299.	Albéniz: Suite española, op. 47
300.	Penderecki: St. Luke Passion

301.	Vivaldi: Gloria, RV 589
302.	Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303.	Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
304.	Haydn: Symphony #101 in D "Clock"
305.	Schumann: Fantasiestücke, op. 12

306.	Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
307.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #27 in B-flat, K. 595
308.	Glazunov: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 55
309.	Bruckner: Te Deum
310.	Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri, BuxWV 75

311.	Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks, HWV 351
312.	Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 63
313.	Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314.	Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315.	Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 in C minor, op. 37

316.	Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317.	Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 33
318.	Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été (Summer Nights), op. 7
319.	Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320.	Berg: Wozzeck, op. 7

321.	Beethoven: String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135
322.	Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323.	Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324.	Grieg: Peer Gynt, op. 23
325.	Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae

326.	Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 22
327.	Wagner: Lohengrin
328.	Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 77
329.	Ravel: Piano Trio in A minor
330.	Schubert: Piano Trio #2 in E-flat, D 929

331.	Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 49
332.	Chopin: Polonaises
333.	Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334.	Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
335.	Dvořák: Romantic Pieces for Violin and Piano, op. 75

336.	Dvořák: Piano Trio #4 in E minor, op. 90 "Dumky"
337.	Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338.	Bach: Violin Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1042
339.	Schumann: Symphony #2 in C, op. 61
340.	Borodin: Symphony #2 in B minor

341.	Ligeti: Chamber Concerto
342.	Schubert: Fantasia in F minor, D 940
343.	Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344.	Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle, Sz. 48
345.	Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 in C minor, op. 60 "Werther"

346.	Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker, op. 71
347.	Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia (The Barber of Seville)
348.	Wagner: Tannhäuser
349.	Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus, K. 618
350.	Berlioz: Harold en Italie, op. 16

351.	Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352.	Mathieu: Piano Concerto #4 in E minor
353.	Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
354.	Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand in D
355.	Mendelssohn: String Symphonies

356.	Debussy: Children's Corner, L 113
357.	Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358.	Haydn: Piano Sonata #62 in E-flat, Hob.XVI/52
359.	Bruckner: Symphony #3 in D minor
360.	Glass: Violin Concerto #1

361.	Handel: Coronation Anthems, HWV 258-261
362.	Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363.	Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364.	Pärt: Fratres
365.	Janáček: Mládí (Youth)

366.	Brian: Symphony #1 in D minor "The Gothic"
367.	Mahler: Symphony #8 in E-flat "Symphony of a Thousand"
368.	Beach: Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 45
369.	Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie (Christmas Story), SWV 435
370.	Poulenc: Gloria

371.	Glazunov: The Seasons, op. 67
372.	Palestrina: Stabat Mater
373.	Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated!
374.	Berg: Lyric Suite
375.	Cherubini: Requiem in C minor

376.	Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem"
377.	Dvořák: Serenade for Strings in E, op. 22
378.	Sibelius: Finlandia, op. 26
379.	Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer, op. 19
380.	Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings

381.	Satie: Gymnopédies
382.	Crumb: Black Angels
383.	Bartók: Sonatina, Sz. 55
384.	Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol, op. 34
385.	Brahms: Double Concerto in A minor, op. 102

386.	Bach: English Suites, BWV 806-811
387.	Debussy: Suite Bergamasque, L 75
388.	Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
389.	Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
390.	Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, op. 50

391.	Berwald: Violin Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 2
392.	Paganini: 24 Caprices for Solo Violin, op. 1
393.	Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, op. 38
394.	Busoni: Piano Concerto in C, op. 39
395.	Medtner: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 50

396.	Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto
397.	Grieg: Lyric Pieces
398.	Ravel: Miroirs
399.	Puccini: Madama Butterfly
400.	Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto #2 in B-flat, Wq. 171


----------



## Trout

401.	Mozart: Così fan tutte, K. 588
402.	Bruch: Kol Nidrei, op. 47
403.	Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, op. 53
404.	Vivaldi: L'estro Armonico, op. 3
405.	Ligeti: Requiem

406.	Sibelius: Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 39
407.	Handel: Dixit Dominus, HWV 232
408.	Mozart: Symphony #29 in A, K. 201/186a
409.	Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410.	Adams: Nixon in China

411.	Vaughan Williams: Symphony #5 in D
412.	Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes of Carl Maria von Weber
413.	Ives: The Unanswered Question
414.	Beethoven: Violin Sonata #9, op. 47 "Kreutzer"
415.	Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #1 in D minor, BWV 1052

416.	Strauss, R.: Salome, op. 54
417.	Bartók: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, Sz. 95
418.	Enescu: Romanian Rhapsodies, op. 11
419.	Adams: Harmonielehre
420.	Liszt: Christus, S.3

421.	Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 17
422.	Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube, op. 314
423.	Duruflé: Requiem, op. 9
424.	Stravinsky: Mass
425.	Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony in B minor, op. 58

426.	Gesualdo: Quinto Libro di Madrigali (Book V)
427.	Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428.	Handel: Solomon, HWV 67
429.	Sibelius: Kullervo, op. 7
430.	Schubert: Mass #6 in E-flat, D 950

431.	Hummel: Piano Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 89
432.	Charpentier: Te Deum, H. 146
433.	Victoria: Missa Pro Defunctis (Requiem)
434.	Haydn: String Quartets, op. 64 "Tost III"
435.	Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn, op. 56a

436.	Purcell: King Arthur, Z 628
437.	Bruckner: Symphony #6 in A
438.	Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439.	Mozart: Symphony #35 in D, K. 385 "Haffner"
440.	Bach: French Suites, BWV 812-817

441.	Glass: Akhnaten
442.	Dvořák: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor, op. 11
443.	Couperin: Pièces de Clavecin
444.	Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius, op. 38
445.	Gounod: Faust

446.	Beethoven: String Quartets #7-9, op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447.	Dvořák: Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81
448.	Beethoven: Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60
449.	Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450.	Haydn: Symphony #88 in G

451.	Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452.	Debussy: Jeux, L 126
453.	Mahler: Symphony #10 in F-sharp
454.	Fauré: Piano Quintet #2 in C minor, op. 115
455.	Bax: Tintagel

456.	Byrd: The Great Service
457.	Walton: Viola Concerto
458.	Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459.	Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini, op. 43
460.	Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 53

461.	Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet in D, op. 21
462.	Honegger: Symphony #3 "Symphonie Liturgique"
463.	Strauss, R.: Metamorphosen
464.	Reich: The Desert Music
465.	Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5

466.	Tavener: Song for Athene
467.	Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 9
468.	Nielsen: Symphony #4, op. 29 "The Inextinguishable"
469.	Schumann: Piano Quartet in E-flat, op. 47
470.	Janáček: Glagolitic Mass

471.	Haydn: Die Jahreszeiten (The Seasons), Hob.XXI/3
472.	Berio: Sinfonia
473.	Copland: Clarinet Concerto
474.	Bartók: Piano Concerto #3 in E, Sz. 119
475.	Milhaud: La Création du monde (The Creation of the World), op. 81a

476.	Lutosławski: Piano Sonata
477.	Chopin: Piano Sonata #3 in B minor, op. 58
478.	Pärt: Te Deum
479.	Schubert: Octet in F, D 803
480.	Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola, and Harp, L 137

481.	Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 27
482.	Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
483.	Rott: Symphony in E
484.	Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 in B-flat minor, op. 35
485.	Ravel: L'Enfant et les Sortilèges

486.	Bellini: Norma
487.	Bizet: Symphony in C
488.	Beethoven: String Quartet #13 in B-flat, op. 130
489.	Stravinsky: Pulcinella
490.	Sibelius: Symphony #4 in A minor, op. 63

491.	Brahms: Horn Trio in E-flat, op. 40
492.	Cage: In a Landscape
493.	Mozart: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, K. 478
494.	Delibes: Lakmé
495.	Bach: Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530

496.	Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
497.	Schubert: Schwanengesang, D 957
498.	Handel: Israel in Egypt, HWV 54
499.	Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande, op. 5
500.	Strauss, R.: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche (Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks), op. 28

501.	Ravel: Boléro
502.	Riley: In C
503.	Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504.	Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin, op. 24
505.	Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit

506.	Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219 "Turkish"
507.	Dutilleux: Métaboles
508.	Fauré: Élégie for Cello and Orchestra, op. 24
509.	Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky, op. 78
510.	Franck: Symphony in D minor

511.	Lully: Atys
512.	Haydn: Symphony #94 in G "Surprise"
513.	Mahler: Symphony #7
514.	Liszt: Faust Symphony, S.108
515.	Schubert: Ellens Gesang III (Ave Maria), D 839

516.	Saint-Saëns: Danse Macabre, op. 40
517.	Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518.	Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra, op. 34
519.	Dvořák: Stabat Mater, op. 58
520.	Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette, op. 17

521.	Mendelssohn: Elijah, op. 70
522.	Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88
523.	Biber: Requiem à 15
524.	Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra, op. 1
525.	Strauss, R.: Also Sprach Zarathustra (Thus Spoke Zarathustra), op. 30

526.	Tartini: Violin Sonata in G minor "The Devil's Trill"
527.	Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings in C, op. 48
528.	Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529.	Messiaen: L'Ascension
530.	Brahms: Serenade #1 in D, op. 11

531.	Mozart: Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183
532.	Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102
533.	Josquin: De Profundis Clamavi
534.	Debussy: Fantaisie for Piano and Orchestra, L 73
535.	Arensky: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 32

536.	Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1 in D, op. 11
537.	Martinů: Double Concerto for 2 String Orchestras, Piano, and Timpani
538.	Gershwin: An American in Paris
539.	Scriabin: Le Poème de l'Extase (The Poem of Ecstasy), op. 54
540.	Varèse: Amériques

541.	Verdi: Il Trovatore
542.	Brahms: Symphony #2 in D, op. 73
543.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 in E-flat, op. 81a "Les Adieux"
544.	Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride
545.	Prokofiev: Symphony #1 in D, op. 25 "Classical"

546.	Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream, op. 61
547.	Liszt: Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat, S.124
548.	Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107
549.	Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 25 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550.	Hummel: Trumpet Concerto in E (or E-flat), WoO 1

551.	Schubert: Piano Trio #1 in B-flat, D 898
552.	Haydn: String Quartets, op. 33 "Russian"
553.	Brahms: Gesang der Parzen, op. 89
554.	Verdi: Falstaff
555.	Schubert: String Quartet #15 in G, D 887

556.	Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557.	Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558.	Bernstein: West Side Story
559.	Bruckner: Symphony #4 in E-flat "Romantic"
560.	Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ

561.	Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain
562.	Debussy: Estampes, L 100
563.	Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet, and String Quartet
564.	Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 74 "Harp"
565.	Haydn: String Quartets, op. 20 "Sun"

566.	Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture, op. 36
567.	Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (Songs of a Wayfarer)
568.	Haydn: Piano Concerto #11 in D, Hob.XVIII/11
569.	Brahms: String Sextet #2 in G, op. 36
570.	Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 67

571.	Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 16
572.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, op. 31/2 "Tempest"
573.	Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D, Hob.VIIb/2
574.	Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor "Farewell"
575.	Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "A London Symphony"

576.	Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D 958
577.	Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 95 "Serioso"
578.	Bartók: Piano Quintet, Sz. 23
579.	Schoenberg: Gurrelieder
580.	Sibelius: Tapiola, op. 112

581.	Berlioz: Les Troyens (The Trojans), op. 29
582.	Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 19
583.	Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 13
584.	Delius: Sea Drift
585.	Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet in C minor

586.	Medtner: Sonata Romantica in B-flat minor, op. 53/1
587.	Haydn: Symphony #82 in C "Bear"
588.	Lutosławski: Symphony #3
589.	Janáček: Idyll for String Orchestra
590.	Khachaturian: Gayane

591.	Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 in G, op. 78
592.	Messiaen: Visions de l'Amen
593.	Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben, op. 42
594.	Liszt: Transcendental Études, S.139
595.	Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 in D, op. 70/1 "Ghost"

596.	Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium
597.	Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata in A minor, D 821
598.	Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
599.	Grieg: Holberg Suite, op. 40
600.	Ravel: La Valse

601.	Debussy: Images pour orchestre, L 122
602.	Byrd: Infelix ego
603.	Schumann: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "Rhenish"
604.	Korngold: Die tote Stadt, op. 12
605.	Strauss, R.: Oboe Concerto in D

606.	Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op. 42/1
607.	Dvořák: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608.	Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609.	Bartók: The Wooden Prince, Sz. 60
610.	Stravinsky: Agon

611.	Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #4 in D, G. 448 "Fandango"
612.	Goldmark: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 28
613.	Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos (The Three-Cornered Hat)
614.	Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615.	Zelenka: Missa Votiva, ZWV 18

616.	Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617.	Nielsen: Helios Overture, op. 17
618.	Mozart: Serenade #9 in D, K. 320 "Posthorn"
619.	Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620.	Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13

621.	Haydn: Symphony #100 in G "Military"
622.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, op. 13 "Pathetique"
623.	Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624.	Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625.	Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture, op. 49

626.	Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627.	Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence, op. 70
628.	Mussorgsky: St. John's Night on the Bare Mountain
629.	Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante, op. 22
630.	Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite, op. 22

631.	Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632.	Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633.	Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634.	Dvořák: Polednice (The Noon Witch), op. 108
635.	Bartók: String Quartet #3, Sz. 85

636.	Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge (Four Serious Songs), op. 121
637.	Britten: A Ceremony of Carols, op. 28
638.	Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639.	Varèse: Ionisation
640.	Ravel: Ma mère l'oye

641.	Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642.	Stockhausen: Gruppen
643.	Webern: Im Sommerwind
644.	Xenakis: Metastasis
645.	Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E, K.380 "Cortège"

646.	Reich: Different Trains
647.	Berg: Lulu
648.	Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 89
649.	Schubert: Nacht und Träume, D 827
650.	Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur

651.	Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652.	Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653.	Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra, L 116
654.	Mozart: Serenade #13 in G, K. 525 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"
655.	Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61

656.	Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away, Z 323
657.	Strauss, R.: Four Songs, op. 27
658.	Paganini: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 6
659.	Weber: Der Freischütz, op. 77
660.	Gombert: Magnificats

661.	Schubert: Fantasia for Violin and Piano in C, D 934
662.	Respighi: Fontane di Roma (Fountains of Rome)
663.	Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà…
664.	Scriabin: Prometheus: The Poem of Fire, op. 60
665.	Dvořák: Slavonic Dances, opp. 46 & 72

666.	Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus (The Earthquake Mass)
667.	Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter, op. 49
668.	Sibelius: Symphony #6 in D minor, op. 104
669.	Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, op. 24
670.	Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme, op. 33

671.	Ligeti: Atmosphères
672.	Ives: Three Places in New England
673.	Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2 in A minor, op. 81
674.	Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
675.	Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, op. 39

676.	Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, K. 452
677.	Enescu: Oedipe, op. 23
678.	Prokofiev: Cinderella, op. 87
679.	Poulenc: Concerto for 2 Pianos in D minor
680.	Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus, op. 61

681.	Beethoven: Egmont, op. 84
682.	Bartók: Divertimento for Strings, Sz. 113
683.	Bach: Italian Concerto, BWV 971
684.	Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann (The Tales of Hoffmann)
685.	Brahms: String Sextet #1 in B-flat, op. 18

686.	Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead, op. 29
687.	Josquin: Nymphes des bois "Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem"
688.	Korngold: Violin Concerto in D, op. 35
689.	Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
690.	Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin

691.	Debussy: Violin Sonata in G minor, L 140
692.	Ligeti: Musica Ricercata
693.	Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
694.	Tchaikovsky: The Sleeping Beauty, op. 66
695.	Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 129

696.	Prokofiev: Symphony #6 in E-flat minor, op. 111
697.	Berg: Piano Sonata, op. 1
698.	Mozart: Horn Concertos
699.	Ives: Central Park in the Dark
700.	Bax: November Woods

701.	Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702.	Dohnányi: Sextet for Piano, Strings, and Winds in C, op. 37
703.	Haydn: Symphony #44 in E minor "Trauer"
704.	Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705.	Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise

706.	Bach: Fantasias and Fugues for Organ
707.	Schubert: Mass #2 in G, D 167
708.	Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses, S.173
709.	Sibelius: En Saga, op. 9
710.	Shostakovich: Symphony #1 in F, op. 10

711.	Strauss, R.: Don Juan, op. 20
712.	Beethoven: Coriolan Overture, op. 62
713.	Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture, op. 26 "Fingal's Cave"
714.	Orff: Carmina Burana
715.	Schoenberg: Piano Concerto, op. 42

716.	Beethoven: Fidelio, op. 72
717.	Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718.	Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719.	Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A, op. 26
720.	Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites

721.	Haydn: Symphony #99 in E-flat
722.	Webern: Symphony, op. 21
723.	Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 in G minor, op. 45
724.	Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus
725.	Haydn: Symphony #103 in E-flat "Drumroll"

726.	Scriabin: Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor, op. 20
727.	Stravinsky: L'Histoire du Soldat (The Soldier's Tale)
728.	Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1053
729.	Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
730.	Satie: Gnossiennes

731.	Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732.	Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733.	Kodály: Háry János, op. 15
734.	Schumann: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 14 "Concerto Without Orchestra"
735.	Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre

736.	Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas, op. 65
737.	Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 in F, op. 24 "Spring"
738.	Respighi: Vetrate di Chiesa (Church Windows)
739.	Bartók: Dance Suite, Sz. 77
740.	Schnittke: Piano Quintet

741.	Smetana: String Quartet #1 in E minor "From My Life"
742.	Dufay: Missa Se le face ay pale
743.	Haydn, M.: Requiem in C minor "Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo"
744.	Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2, op. 126
745.	Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in F minor, K.466

746.	Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
747.	Weber: Clarinet Quintet in B-flat, op. 34
748.	Bartók: Piano Sonata, Sz. 80
749.	Spohr: Octet in E, op. 32
750.	Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge (The Last Judgement), WoO 61

751.	Sibelius: String Quartet in D minor, op. 56 "Intimate Voices"
752.	Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux, D 780
753.	Elgar: In the South, op. 50 "Alassio"
754.	Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony, op. 18
755.	Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 in G

756.	Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias, Wq. 183
757.	Boito: Mefistofele
758.	Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759.	Arensky: Piano Quintet in D, op. 51
760.	Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"

761.	Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
762.	Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
763.	Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
764.	Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
765.	Bach: Overture in the French Style, BWV 831

766.	Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 66
767.	Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
768.	Raff: Symphony #5 in E, op. 177 "Lenore"
769.	Satie: Embryons Desséchés
770.	Messiaen: Vingt Regards sur l'enfant-Jésus

771.	Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 35
772.	Brahms: String Quintet #2 in G, op. 111
773.	Taneyev: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 30
774.	Granados: Goyescas, op. 11
775.	Liszt: Totentanz, S.126

776.	Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges, op. 33
777.	Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D 118
778.	Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
779.	Farrenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds in C minor, op. 40
780.	Handel: Ariodante, HWV 33

781.	Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 in B-flat, G. 482
782.	Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46
783.	Haydn: Mass #14 in B-flat "Harmoniemesse"
784.	Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra, op. 17
785.	Bruch: Scottish Fantasy, op. 46

786.	Dvořák: Vodník (The Water Goblin), op. 107
787.	Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 in A, op. 13
788.	Beethoven: String Quartet #12 in E-flat, op. 127
789.	Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, op. 7
790.	Langgaard: Music of the Spheres

791.	Carter: Concerto for Orchestra
792.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 in E minor, op. 90
793.	Ives: Symphony #4
794.	Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings, op. 31
795.	Brahms: Schicksalslied, op. 54

796.	Sibelius: Symphony #3 in C, op. 52
797.	Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 in A, K. 331
798.	Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice
799.	Shostakovich: Symphony #8 in C minor, op. 65
800.	Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #5 in F, op. 103 "The Egyptian"


----------



## Trout

801.	Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802.	Schubert: String Quartet #12 in C minor, D 703 "Quartettsatz"
803.	Haydn: Symphony #22 in E-flat "Philosopher"
804.	Kodály: Sonata for Solo Cello, op. 8
805.	Shostakovich: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 43

806.	Bomtempo: Requiem in C minor, op. 23
807.	Debussy: Rêverie, L 8
808.	Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas, op. 120
809.	Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810.	Rachmaninoff: All-Night Vigil, op. 37 "Vespers"

811.	Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812.	Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri, op. 50
813.	Grieg: Ballade in the Form of Variations on a Norwegian Folk Song in G minor, op. 24
814.	Rachmaninoff: The Bells, op. 35
815.	Strauss, R.: Elektra, op. 58

816.	Revueltas: Sensemayá
817.	Falla: El Amor Brujo
818.	Medtner: Sonata-Reminiscenza in A minor, op. 38/1
819.	Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #2 in E-flat
820.	Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"

821.	Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822.	Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823.	Stockhausen: Stimmung
824.	Beethoven: Symphony #2 in D, op. 36
825.	Poulenc: Flute Sonata

826.	Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827.	Fauré: La Bonne Chanson, op. 61
828.	Gounod: Messe solennelle de Sainte Cécile (St. Cecilia Mass)
829.	Debussy: Fêtes galantes, L 80 & 104
830.	Verdi: Don Carlos

831.	Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832.	Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song, Z 333
833.	Dvořák: Symphony #6 in D, op. 60
834.	Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835.	Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 101

836.	Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837.	Scriabin: 12 Etudes, op. 8
838.	Copland: Symphony #3
839.	Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor, op. 61
840.	Bartók: String Quartet #6, Sz. 114

841.	Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842.	Khachaturian: Spartacus
843.	Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844.	Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845.	Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39

846.	Haydn: Symphony #53 in D "L'Impériale"
847.	Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 in E-flat minor, op. 144
848.	Brahms: Cello Sonata #2 in F, op. 99
849.	Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850.	Taneyev: John of Damascus, op. 1

851.	Handel: Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63
852.	Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea
853.	Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 in E minor, K. 304
854.	Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855.	Ibert: Escales "Ports of Call"

856.	Tchaikovsky: The Seasons, op. 37a
857.	Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858.	Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit", "Actus Tragicus"
859.	Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, op. 121
860.	Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29, op. 129 "Sonata Etere"

861.	Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans, RV 644
862.	Schumann: Violin Concerto in D minor
863.	Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
864.	Harris: Symphony #3
865.	Taverner: Western Wynde Mass

866.	Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
867.	Shostakovich: Symphony #11 in G minor, op. 103 "The Year 1905"
868.	Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller, op. 100
869.	Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
870.	Prokofiev: Symphony #2 in D minor, op. 40

871.	Haydn: Symphony #43 in E-flat "Mercury"
872.	Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
873.	Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 11
874.	Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
875.	Schnittke: Symphony #5 "Concerto Grosso #4"

876.	Enescu: Impressions d'Enfance, op. 28
877.	Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
878.	Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum, op. 44
879.	Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
880.	Rameau: Castor et Pollux

881.	Beethoven: Symphony #1 in C, op. 21
882.	Schoenberg: Violin Concerto, op. 36
883.	Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust, op. 24
884.	Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
885.	Saint-Saëns: Le Carnaval des Animaux (The Carnival of the Animals)

886.	Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light"
887.	Bartók: Viola Concerto, Sz. 120
888.	Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 "Ballade"
889.	Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 in F, op. 102
890.	Mozart: String Quintet #5 in D, K. 593

891.	Schütz: Musikalische Exequien, SWV 279-281
892.	Schuman: Symphony #3
893.	Lutosławski: Symphony #4
894.	Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart, op. 132
895.	Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E-flat, K. 614

896.	Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 82
897.	Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63
898.	Dukas: Piano Sonata in E-flat minor
899.	Tchaikovsky: Pique Dame (The Queen of Spades), op. 68
900.	Brahms: Hungarian Dances, WoO 1

901.	Schubert: Rosamunde, D 797
902.	Copland: Rodeo
903.	Prokofiev: Symphony #7 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
904.	Rossini: La Cenerentola
905.	Pérotin: Sederunt Principes

906.	Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue in D minor, BWV 903
907.	Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908.	Henze: El Cimarrón
909.	Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910.	Martinů: Field Mass

911.	Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 22
912.	Elgar: Sea Pictures, op. 37
913.	Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914.	Marcello: Oboe Concerto in D minor
915.	Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor

916.	Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917.	Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918.	Sor: Studies for Guitar
919.	Honegger: Symphony #2 in D
920.	Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp, op. 60

921.	Shostakovich: Symphony #13 in B-flat minor, op. 113 "Babi Yar"
922.	Haydn: Symphony #102 in B-flat
923.	Salonen: Violin Concerto
924.	Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2 in B-flat, op. 87
925.	Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor, Hob.XVII/6 "Un piccolo divertimento"

926.	Reger: Four Tone Poems after Arnold Böcklin, op. 128
927.	Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #4 in A, BWV 1055
928.	Busoni: Doktor Faust
929.	Liszt: Trois Études de Concert, S.144
930.	Barber: Piano Concerto, op. 38

931.	Mompou: Musica Callada (Silent Music)
932.	Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 "Am Tage aller Seelen"
933.	Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934.	Haydn: Symphony #92 in G "Oxford"
935.	Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas, op. 2

936.	Glière: Harp Concerto in E-flat, op. 74
937.	Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938.	Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane, op. 43
939.	Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940.	Ives: Symphony #2

941.	Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942.	Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943.	Fauré: Nocturnes
944.	Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945.	Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes

946.	Adams: Shaker Loops
947.	Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum (Song of Songs)
948.	Chopin: Waltzes
949.	Dowland: A Pilgrim's Solace
950.	Ornstein: Piano Quintet

951.	Alfonso X: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952.	Telemann: Paris Quartets
953.	Janáček: Violin Sonata
954.	Weill: Die Sieben Todsünden (The Seven Deadly Sins)
955.	Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72

956.	Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
957.	Janáček: Jenůfa
958.	Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959.	Ravel: Sonatine
960.	Tavener: The Protecting Veil

961.	Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962.	Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963.	Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux (The Toy Box), L 128
964.	Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op. 37
965.	Boulez: Le marteau sans maître

966.	Kernis: Musica Celestis
967.	Glazunov: Raymonda, op. 57
968.	Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (Catalogue of Birds)
969.	Bloch: Schelomo
970.	Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"

971.	Pärt: Berliner Messe
972.	Delibes: Coppélia
973.	Nyman: Water Dances
974.	Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
975.	Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 in C, G. 453 "La Ritirada di Madrid"

976.	Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
977.	Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
978.	Crumb: Makrokosmos
979.	Mozart: Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E-flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
980.	Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music

981.	Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485
982.	Dvořák: String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 51 "Slavonic"
983.	Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II"
984.	Janáček: Taras Bulba
985.	Khachaturian: Violin Concerto in D minor

986.	Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres
987.	Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85
988.	Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden"
989.	Ligeti: Cello Sonata
990.	Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33

991.	Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit (The Accursed Huntsman)
992.	Andriessen: De Staat
993.	Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 
994.	Nielsen: Symphony #3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva"
995.	Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals)

996.	Bartók: Two Pictures for Orchestra, Sz. 46
997.	Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake, op. 62
998.	Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder
999.	Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques
1000.	Chávez: Symphony #2 "Sinfonía India"

1001.	Berg: Altenberg Lieder, op. 4
1002.	Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #1 in E, op. 9
1003.	Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 "A Pastoral Symphony"
1004.	Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005.	Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141

1006.	Bowen: Viola Concerto in C minor, op. 25
1007.	Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008.	Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 in G-sharp minor, op. 19 "Sonata-Fantasy"
1009.	Haydn: Symphony #93 in D
1010.	Chopin: Fantaisie in F minor, op. 49

1011.	Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 11
1012.	Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013.	Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014.	Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder (West Coast Pictures)"
1015.	Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine

1016.	Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017.	Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018.	Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino, op. 3
1019.	Anderson: Book of Hours
1020.	Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after Poems by Maeterlinck, op. 13

1021.	Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022.	Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9, op. 68 "Black Mass"
1023.	Britten: Cello Suite #1, op. 72
1024.	Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025.	Mahler: Das Klagende Lied

1026.	Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027.	Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028.	Gade: Echoes of Ossian, op. 1
1029.	Martinů: The Frescos of Pietro della Francesca
1030.	Fauré: Barcarolles

1031.	Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032.	Anonymous, Egerton Manuscript 2615: Ludus Danielis (The Play of Daniel)
1033.	Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034.	Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035.	Adès: Asyla, op. 17

1036.	Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037.	Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038.	Messiaen: Des Canyons aux étoiles
1039.	Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040.	Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis

1041.	Saariaho: D'Om le Vrai Sens
1042.	Bach: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord, BWV 1027-1029
1043.	Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor, S.171
1044.	Brahms: Zwei Gesänge (Two Songs), op. 91
1045.	Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica

1046.	Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047.	Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048.	Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049.	Liszt: Consolations, S.172
1050.	Finzi: Eclogue, op. 10

1051.	Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052.	Arnold: Four Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053.	Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor, op. 120
1054.	Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055.	Satie: Le Fils des étoiles

1056.	Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057.	Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058.	Copland: Quiet City
1059.	Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo, op. 70a
1060.	Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini

1061.	Popov: Symphony #1, op. 7
1062.	Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
1063.	Glass: Satyagraha
1064.	Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
1065.	Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise, op. 55

1066.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K. 459
1067.	Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784
1068.	Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1069.	Handel: Alcina, HWV 34
1070.	Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite

1071.	Dvořák: Carnival Overture, op. 92
1072.	Ligeti: String Quartet #2
1073.	Stravinsky: Threni
1074.	Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra "Symphony #3"
1075.	Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore

1076.	Frescobaldi: Il Primo libro di Toccate e Partite d'Intavolatura di Cimbalo
1077.	Elgar: Symphony #1 in A-flat, op. 55
1078.	Hummel: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 87
1079.	Bellini: I Puritani
1080.	Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs, op. 6

1081.	Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto"
1082.	Massenet: Manon
1083.	Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn
1084.	Biber: Battalia à 10
1085.	Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti

1086.	Borodin: Prince Igor
1087.	Bliss: A Colour Symphony, op. 24
1088.	Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid)
1089.	Albéniz: La Vega
1090.	Liszt: Orpheus, S.98

1091.	Sculthorpe: Kakadu
1092.	Bloch: Piano Quintet #1
1093.	Rossini: Guillaume Tell (William Tell)
1094.	Ustvolskaya: Composition #1 "Dona Nobis Pacem"
1095.	Schnittke: Choir Concerto

1096.	Glass: Aguas de Amazonia
1097.	Bridge: Oration
1098.	Bach: Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd"
1099.	Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem, op. 20
1100.	Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D

1101.	Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, op. 15
1102.	Ullmann: Der Kaiser Von Atlantis
1103.	Lindberg: Kraft
1104.	Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
1105.	Poulenc: Organ Concerto in G minor

1106.	Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
1107.	Scriabin: Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 43 "Le Divin Poème"
1108.	Voříšek: Symphony in D
1109.	Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
1110.	Hartmann: Concerto funèbre

1111.	Strauss, R.: Die Frau ohne Schatten (The Woman without a Shadow), op. 65
1112.	Kreisler: Liebesleid
1113.	Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
1114.	Holst: The Hymn of Jesus, op. 37
1115.	Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60

1116.	Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 in D, op. 107 "Reformation"
1117.	Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
1118.	Dvořák: String Quartet #14 in A-flat, op. 105
1119.	Elgar: Violin Sonata in E minor, op. 82
1120.	Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678

1121.	Ginastera: Panambí, op. 1
1122.	Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
1123.	Tallis: If Ye Love Me
1124.	Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
1125.	Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses

1126.	Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
1127.	Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
1128.	Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
1129.	Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
1130.	Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50

1131.	Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 "Lobet Gott In Seinen Reichen"
1132.	Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings in D minor
1133.	Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
1134.	Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
1135.	Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48

1136.	Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
1137.	Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings, op. 47
1138.	Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
1139.	Shostakovich: Symphony #14, op. 135
1140.	Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43

1141.	Varèse: Arcana
1142.	Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
1143.	Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
1144.	Barrios: La Catedral
1145.	Ostertag: All the Rage

1146.	Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
1147.	Schnittke: Requiem
1148.	Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 "Sinfonia Antartica"
1149.	Adams: Harmonium
1150.	Janáček: In the Mists

1151.	Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
1152.	Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
1153.	Carter: String Quartet #3
1154.	Strauss, R.: Violin Sonata in E-flat, op. 18
1155.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat, K. 482

1156.	Bach, J.C.: Ach, daß ich Wassers genug hätte
1157.	Haydn: Symphony #96 in D "Miracle"
1158.	Honegger: Pacific 231
1159.	Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
1160.	Joplin: Treemonisha

1161.	Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D 664
1162.	Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
1163.	Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 in E minor
1164.	Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
1165.	Walton: Cello Concerto

1166.	Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba
1167.	Purcell: The Fairy Queen, Z 629
1168.	Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor, op. 138
1169.	Hillborg: Cold Heat
1170.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D, K. 537 "Coronation"

1171.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
1172.	Schein: Banchetto Musicale
1173.	Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 13 "Winter Daydreams"
1174.	Boulez: Piano Sonata #2
1175.	Corigliano: Symphony #1

1176.	MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross
1177.	Dunstable: Preco Preheminenciae
1178.	Field: Nocturnes
1179.	Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104
1180.	Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices

1181.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3
1182.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia"
1183.	Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8
1184.	Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 "Leipzig"
1185.	Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1, S.514

1186.	Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11
1187.	Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, K. 387 "Spring"
1188.	Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen"
1189.	Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (The Little Match Girl)
1190.	Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5

1191.	Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30
1192.	Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle
1193.	Muhly: Seeing is Believing
1194.	Boulanger: Psalm 130 "Du fond de l'abîme"
1195.	Satie: Trois Morceaux en forme de poire

1196.	Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531
1197.	Bantock: Celtic Symphony
1198.	Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C, op. 60 "Leningrad"
1199.	Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak"
1200.	Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70


----------



## Trout

Alphabetical list of recommendations:


Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
Adam: Giselle
Adams: Harmonielehre
Adams: Harmonium
Adams: Nixon in China
Adams: Shaker Loops
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
Adès: Asyla, op. 17
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto"
Albéniz: Iberia
Albéniz: La Vega
Albéniz: Suite española, op. 47
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 9
Alfonso X: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33
Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus
Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
Anderson: Book of Hours
Andriessen: De Staat
Anonymous, Egerton Manuscript 2615: Ludus Danielis (The Play of Daniel)
Arensky: Piano Quintet in D, op. 51
Arensky: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 32
Arnold: Four Scottish Dances, op. 59
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder (West Coast Pictures)"
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto #2 in B-flat, Wq. 171
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias, Wq. 183
Bach, J.C.: Ach, daß ich Wassers genug hätte
Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, op. 7
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 "Lobet Gott in seinen Reichen"
Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden"
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen"
Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
Bach: Cantata #82 "Ich habe genug"
Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit", "Actus Tragicus"
Bach: Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
Bach: Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd"
Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue in D minor, BWV 903
Bach: Clavier-Übung III
Bach: Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060
Bach: Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge (The Art of the Fugue), BWV 1080
Bach: English Suites, BWV 806-811
Bach: Fantasias and Fugues for Organ
Bach: French Suites, BWV 812-817
Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 "Leipzig"
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #1 in D minor, BWV 1052
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1053
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #4 in A, BWV 1055
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #5 in F minor, BWV 1056
Bach: Italian Concerto, BWV 971
Bach: Magnificat in D, BWV 243
Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232
Bach: Musikalisches Opfer (A Musical Offering), BWV 1079
Bach: Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1071
Bach: Overture in the French Style, BWV 831
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
Bach: Six Partitas, BWV 825-830
Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006
Bach: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord, BWV 1027-1029
Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
Bach: St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000 & 1006a
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-893
Bach: Toccatas and Fugues for Organ
Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
Bach: Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
Bach: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
Bach: Violin Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1042
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
Bantock: Celtic Symphony
Barber: Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 22
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, op. 24
Barber: Piano Concerto, op. 38
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra, op. 17
Barber: Violin Concerto, op. 14
Barrios: La Catedral
Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle, Sz. 48
Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116
Bartók: Dance Suite, Sz. 77
Bartók: Divertimento for Strings, Sz. 113
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
Bartók: Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
Bartók: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, Sz. 95
Bartók: Piano Concerto #3 in E, Sz. 119
Bartók: Piano Quintet, Sz. 23
Bartók: Piano Sonata, Sz. 80
Bartók: Sonatina, Sz. 55
Bartók: String Quartet #3, Sz. 85
Bartók: String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102
Bartók: String Quartet #6, Sz. 114
Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin, Sz. 73
Bartók: The Wooden Prince, Sz. 60
Bartók: Two Pictures for Orchestra, Sz. 46
Bartók: Viola Concerto, Sz. 120
Bartók: Violin Concerto #2, Sz. 112
Bax: November Woods
Bax: Tintagel
Beach: Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 45
Beethoven: Coriolan Overture, op. 62
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, op. 120
Beethoven: Egmont, op. 84
Beethoven: Fidelio, op. 72
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge, op. 133
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, op. 15
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 in C minor, op. 37
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat, op. 73 "Emperor"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, op. 13 "Pathetique"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 27/2 "Moonlight"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, op. 31/2 "Tempest"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 in F minor, op. 57 "Appassionata"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 in E-flat, op. 81a "Les Adieux"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 in E minor, op. 90
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, op. 106 "Hammerklavier"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 in D, op. 70/1 "Ghost"
Beethoven: Piano Trio #7 in B-flat, op. 97 "Archduke"
Beethoven: String Quartet #7 in F, op. 59/1 "Razumovsky #1"
Beethoven: String Quartet #8 in E minor, op. 59/2 "Razumovsky #2"
Beethoven: String Quartet #9 in C, op. 59/3 "Razumovsky #3"
Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 74 "Harp"
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 95 "Serioso"
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 in E-flat, op. 127
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 in B-flat, op. 130
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
Beethoven: String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135
Beethoven: Symphony #1 in C, op. 21
Beethoven: Symphony #2 in D, op. 36
Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica"
Beethoven: Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60
Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
Beethoven: Symphony #6 in F, op. 68 "Pastoral"
Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op. 92
Beethoven: Symphony #8 in F, op. 93
Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, op. 125 "Choral"
Beethoven: Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 in F, op. 24 "Spring"
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #9, op. 47 "Kreutzer"
Bellini: I Puritani
Bellini: Norma
Berg: Altenberg Lieder, op. 4
Berg: Lulu
Berg: Lyric Suite
Berg: Piano Sonata, op. 1
Berg: Violin Concerto
Berg: Wozzeck, op. 7
Berio: Sinfonia
Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem), op. 5
Berlioz: Harold en Italie, op. 16
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust, op. 24
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été (Summer Nights), op. 7
Berlioz: Les Troyens (The Trojans), op. 29
Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette, op. 17
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
Bernstein: West Side Story
Berwald: Violin Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 2
Biber: Battalia à 10
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
Biber: Requiem à 15
Bizet: Carmen
Bizet: L'Arlésienne
Bizet: Symphony in C
Bliss: A Colour Symphony, op. 24
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1
Bloch: Schelomo
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 in B-flat, G. 482
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #4 in D, G. 448 "Fandango"
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 in C, G. 453 "La Ritirada di Madrid"
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11/5, G. 275
Boito: Mefistofele
Bomtempo: Requiem in C minor, op. 23
Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
Borodin: Prince Igor
Borodin: String Quartet #2 in D
Borodin: Symphony #2 in B minor
Boulanger: Psalm 130 "Du fond de l'abîme"
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
Bowen: Viola Concerto in C minor, op. 25
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, op. 53
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, op. 38
Brahms: Cello Sonata #2 in F, op. 99
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
Brahms: Clarinet Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 120/1
Brahms: Clarinet Sonata #2 in E-flat, op. 120/2
Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
Brahms: Double Concerto in A minor, op. 102
Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem (A German Requiem), op. 45
Brahms: Four Piano Pieces, op. 119
Brahms: Geistliches Lied, op. 30
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen, op. 89
Brahms: Horn Trio in E-flat, op. 40
Brahms: Hungarian Dances, WoO 1
Brahms: Nänie, op. 82
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 25
Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A, op. 26
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 in C minor, op. 60 "Werther"
Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34
Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8
Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 101
Brahms: Schicksalslied, op. 54
Brahms: Serenade #1 in D, op. 11
Brahms: Seven Fantasias, op. 116
Brahms: Six Piano Pieces, op. 118
Brahms: String Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 51/1
Brahms: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 51/2
Brahms: String Quintet #2 in G, op. 111
Brahms: String Sextet #1 in B-flat, op. 18
Brahms: String Sextet #2 in G, op. 36
Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68
Brahms: Symphony #2 in D, op. 73
Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90
Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98
Brahms: Three Intermezzi, op. 117
Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, op. 24
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn, op. 56a
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge (Four Serious Songs), op. 121
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 in G, op. 78
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge (Two Songs), op. 91
Brian: Symphony #1 in D minor "The Gothic"
Bridge: Oration
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols, op. 28
Britten: Cello Suite #1, op. 72
Britten: Peter Grimes, op. 33
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings, op. 31
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem, op. 20
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra, op. 34
Britten: War Requiem, op. 66
Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
Bruch: Kol Nidrei, op. 47
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy, op. 46
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 26
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
Bruckner: Symphony #3 in D minor
Bruckner: Symphony #4 in E-flat "Romantic"
Bruckner: Symphony #5 in B-flat
Bruckner: Symphony #6 in A
Bruckner: Symphony #7 in E
Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor
Bruckner: Te Deum
Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus (The Earthquake Mass)
Busoni: Doktor Faust
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
Busoni: Piano Concerto in C, op. 39
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri, BuxWV 75
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
Byrd: Infelix ego
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices
Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
Byrd: The Great Service
Cage: In a Landscape
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra
Carter: String Quartet #3
Charpentier: Te Deum, H. 146
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet in D, op. 21
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer, op. 19
Chávez: Symphony #2 "Sinfonía India"
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
Chopin: 24 Preludes, op. 28
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante, op. 22
Chopin: Ballades
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp, op. 60
Chopin: Études
Chopin: Fantaisie in F minor, op. 49
Chopin: Mazurkas
Chopin: Nocturnes
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 in B-flat minor, op. 35
Chopin: Piano Sonata #3 in B minor, op. 58
Chopin: Polonaises
Chopin: Waltzes
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum, op. 44
Copland: Appalachian Spring
Copland: Clarinet Concerto
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
Copland: Quiet City
Copland: Rodeo
Copland: Symphony #3
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
Corigliano: Symphony #1
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres
Couperin: Pièces de Clavecin
Crumb: Black Angels
Crumb: Makrokosmos
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
Debussy: Cello Sonata in D minor, L 135
Debussy: Children's Corner, L 113
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
Debussy: Estampes, L 100
Debussy: Fantaisie for Piano and Orchestra, L 73
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes, L 80 & 104
Debussy: Images pour orchestre, L 122
Debussy: Images pour piano, L 110 & 111
Debussy: Jeux, L 126
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux (The Toy Box), L 128
Debussy: La Mer, L 109
Debussy: Nocturnes, L 91
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun), L 86
Debussy: Préludes, L 117 & 123
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra, L 116
Debussy: Rêverie, L 8
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola, and Harp, L 137
Debussy: String Quartet in G minor, L 85
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque, L 75
Debussy: Violin Sonata in G minor, L 140
Delibes: Coppélia
Delibes: Lakmé
Delius: Sea Drift
Dohnányi: Sextet for Piano, Strings, and Winds in C, op. 37
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
Dowland: A Pilgrim's Solace
Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
Dufay: Missa Se le face ay pale
Dukas: Piano Sonata in E-flat minor
Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice
Dunstable: Preco Preheminenciae
Duruflé: Requiem, op. 9
Dutilleux: Métaboles
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain
Dvořák: Carnival Overture, op. 92
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
Dvořák: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
Dvořák: Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
Dvořák: Piano Trio #4 in E minor, op. 90 "Dumky"
Dvořák: Polednice (The Noon Witch), op. 108
Dvořák: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor, op. 11
Dvořák: Romantic Pieces for Violin and Piano, op. 75
Dvořák: Serenade for Strings in E, op. 22
Dvořák: Slavonic Dances, opp. 46 & 72
Dvořák: Stabat Mater, op. 58
Dvořák: String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 51 "Slavonic"
Dvořák: String Quartet #12 in F, op. 96 "American"
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 in A-flat, op. 105
Dvořák: Symphony #6 in D, op. 60
Dvořák: Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
Dvořák: Symphony #8 in G, op. 88
Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World"
Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 53
Dvořák: Vodník (The Water Goblin), op. 107
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85
Elgar: Enigma Variations, op. 36
Elgar: In the South, op. 50 "Alassio"
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings, op. 47
Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, op. 39
Elgar: Sea Pictures, op. 37
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70
Elgar: Symphony #1 in A-flat, op. 55
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius, op. 38
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor, op. 61
Elgar: Violin Sonata in E minor, op. 82
Enescu: Impressions d'Enfance, op. 28
Enescu: Oedipe, op. 23
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsodies, op. 11
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 25 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos (The Three-Cornered Hat)
Falla: Noches en los Jardines de España (Nights in the Gardens of Spain)
Farrenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds in C minor, op. 40
Fauré: Barcarolles
Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
Fauré: Élégie for Cello and Orchestra, op. 24
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson, op. 61
Fauré: Nocturnes
Fauré: Piano Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 15
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 in G minor, op. 45
Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 89
Fauré: Piano Quintet #2 in C minor, op. 115
Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor, op. 120
Fauré: Requiem in D minor, op. 48
Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, op. 121
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 in A, op. 13
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
Feldman: Rothko Chapel
Field: Nocturnes
Finzi: Eclogue, op. 10
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit (The Accursed Huntsman)
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
Franck: Symphonic Variations
Franck: Symphony in D minor
Franck: Violin Sonata in A
Frescobaldi: Il Primo libro di Toccate e Partite d'Intavolatura di Cimbalo
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae
Gade: Echoes of Ossian, op. 1
Gershwin: An American in Paris
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Gesualdo: Quinto Libro di Madrigali (Book V)
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas, op. 2
Ginastera: Panambí, op. 1
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia
Glass: Akhnaten
Glass: Einstein on the Beach
Glass: Satyagraha
Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak"
Glass: Violin Concerto #1
Glazunov: Raymonda, op. 57
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
Glazunov: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 55
Glazunov: The Seasons, op. 67
Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 82
Glière: Harp Concerto in E-flat, op. 74
Glière: Symphony #3 in B minor, op. 42 "Ilya Muromets"
Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
Goldmark: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 28
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
Gombert: Magnificats
Górecki: Symphony #3, op. 36 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"
Gounod: Faust
Gounod: Messe solennelle de Sainte Cécile (St. Cecilia Mass)
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op. 37
Granados: Goyescas, op. 11
Grieg: Ballade in the Form of Variations on a Norwegian Folk Song in G minor, op. 24
Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
Grieg: Holberg Suite, op. 40
Grieg: Lyric Pieces
Grieg: Peer Gynt, op. 23
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
Grieg: String Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 27
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite
Gubaidulina: Offertorium
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto
Handel: Alcina, HWV 34
Handel: Ariodante, HWV 33
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6, HWV 319-330
Handel: Coronation Anthems, HWV 258-261
Handel: Dixit Dominus, HWV 232
Handel: Giulio Cesare in Egitto, HWV 17
Handel: Israel in Egypt, HWV 54
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63
Handel: Messiah, HWV 56
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks, HWV 351
Handel: Solomon, HWV 67
Handel: Water Music, HWV 348-350
Harris: Symphony #3
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre


----------



## Trout

Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor, Hob.XVII/6 "Un piccolo divertimento"
Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C, Hob.VIIb/1
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D, Hob.VIIb/2
Haydn: Die Jahreszeiten (The Seasons), Hob.XXI/3
Haydn: Die Schöpfung (The Creation), Hob.XXI/2
Haydn: Mass #11 in D minor "Missa in Angustiis", "Lord Nelson Mass"
Haydn: Mass #14 in B-flat "Harmoniemesse"
Haydn: Piano Concerto #11 in D, Hob.XVIII/11
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
Haydn: Piano Sonata #62 in E-flat, Hob.XVI/52
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 20 "Sun"
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 33 "Russian"
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 64 "Tost III"
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II"
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 76 "Erdödy"
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
Haydn: Symphony #22 in E-flat "Philosopher"
Haydn: Symphony #43 in E-flat "Mercury"
Haydn: Symphony #44 in E minor "Trauer"
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor "Farewell"
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
Haydn: Symphony #53 in D "L'Impériale"
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C "Bear"
Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
Haydn: Symphony #88 in G
Haydn: Symphony #92 in G "Oxford"
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D
Haydn: Symphony #94 in G "Surprise"
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D "Miracle"
Haydn: Symphony #99 in E-flat
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G "Military"
Haydn: Symphony #101 in D "Clock"
Haydn: Symphony #102 in B-flat
Haydn: Symphony #103 in E-flat "Drumroll"
Haydn: Symphony #104 in D "London"
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ, Hob.XX/1a
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat, Hob.VIIe/1
Haydn, M.: Requiem in C minor "Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo"
Henze: El Cimarrón
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra
Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
Hillborg: Cold Heat
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes of Carl Maria von Weber
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
Holst: The Hymn of Jesus, op. 37
Holst: The Planets, op. 32
Honegger: Pacific 231
Honegger: Symphony #2 in D
Honegger: Symphony #3 "Symphonie Liturgique"
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85
Hummel: Piano Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 89
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 87
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto in E (or E-flat), WoO 1
Ibert: Escales "Ports of Call"
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays
Ives: Central Park in the Dark
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
Ives: Symphony #2
Ives: Symphony #4
Ives: The Unanswered Question
Ives: Three Places in New England
Ives: Violin Sonata #3
Janáček: Glagolitic Mass
Janáček: Idyll for String Orchestra
Janáček: In the Mists
Janáček: Jenůfa
Janáček: Mládí (Youth)
Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
Janáček: Sinfonietta
Janáček: String Quartet #1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
Janáček: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Janáček: Taras Bulba
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
Janáček: Violin Sonata
Joplin: Treemonisha
Josquin: De Profundis Clamavi
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
Josquin: Nymphes des bois "Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem"
Kernis: Musica Celestis
Khachaturian: Gayane
Khachaturian: Spartacus
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto in D minor
Kodály: Háry János, op. 15
Kodály: Sonata for Solo Cello, op. 8
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle
Korngold: Die tote Stadt, op. 12
Korngold: Violin Concerto in D, op. 35
Kraus: Symphony in C minor
Kreisler: Liebesleid
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (The Little Match Girl)
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, op. 21
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
Ligeti: Atmosphères
Ligeti: Cello Sonata
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
Ligeti: Études pour piano
Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata
Ligeti: Piano Concerto
Ligeti: Requiem
Ligeti: String Quartet #2
Lindberg: Kraft
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor, S.171
Liszt: Christus, S.3
Liszt: Consolations, S.172
Liszt: Faust Symphony, S.108
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses, S.173
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
Liszt: Les Préludes, S.97
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1, S.514
Liszt: Orpheus, S.98
Liszt: Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat, S.124
Liszt: Piano Concerto #2 in A, S.125
Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S.178
Liszt: Totentanz, S.126
Liszt: Transcendental Études, S.139
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert, S.144
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino, op. 3
Lully: Atys
Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
Lutosławski: Piano Sonata
Lutosławski: Symphony #3
Lutosławski: Symphony #4
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake, op. 62
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (The Song of the Earth)
Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder (Songs on the Death of Children)
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (Songs of a Wayfarer)
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
Mahler: Rückert Lieder
Mahler: Symphony #1 in D "Titan"
Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection"
Mahler: Symphony #3
Mahler: Symphony #4
Mahler: Symphony #5
Mahler: Symphony #6 in A minor "Tragic"
Mahler: Symphony #7
Mahler: Symphony #8 in E-flat "Symphony of a Thousand"
Mahler: Symphony #9
Mahler: Symphony #10 in F-sharp
Marcello: Oboe Concerto in D minor
Martinů: Double Concerto for 2 String Orchestras, Piano, and Timpani
Martinů: Field Mass
Martinů: The Frescos of Pietro della Francesca
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
Massenet: Manon
Mathieu: Piano Concerto #4 in E minor
Medtner: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 50
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 "Ballade"
Medtner: Skazki
Medtner: Sonata-Reminiscenza in A minor, op. 38/1
Medtner: Sonata Romantica in B-flat minor, op. 53/1
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream, op. 61
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings in D minor
Mendelssohn: Elijah, op. 70
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture, op. 26 "Fingal's Cave"
Mendelssohn: Octet for Strings in E-flat, op. 20
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas, op. 65
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 49
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 13
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2 in B-flat, op. 87
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish"
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 in A, op. 90 "Italian"
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 in D, op. 107 "Reformation"
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle
Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (Catalogue of Birds)
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux étoiles
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà…
Messiaen: L'Ascension
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps (Quartet for the End of Time)
Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
Messiaen: Vingt Regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
Messiaen: Visions de l'Amen
Milhaud: La Création du monde (The Creation of the World), op. 81a
Miki: Marimba Spiritual
Moeran: Symphony in G minor
Mompou: Musica Callada (Silent Music)
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
Monteverdi: Il Quinto Libro de Madrigali (Book V)
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
Monteverdi: Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi (Book VIII)
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610
Mosolov: Iron Foundry
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus, K. 618
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581
Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K. 299
Mozart: Così fan tutte, K. 588
Mozart: Die Zauberflöte (The Magic Flute), K. 620
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
Mozart: Don Giovanni, K. 527
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor, K. 427
Mozart: Horn Concerto #3 in E-flat, K. 447
Mozart: Horn Concerto #4 in E-flat, K. 495
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro), K. 492
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 in E-flat, K. 271 "Jeunehomme"
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K. 459
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat, K. 482
Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K. 488
Mozart: Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K. 491
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 in C, K. 503
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D, K. 537 "Coronation"
Mozart: Piano Concerto #27 in B-flat, K. 595
Mozart: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, K. 478
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 in A, K. 331
Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, K. 452
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
Mozart: Serenade #9 in D, K. 320 "Posthorn"
Mozart: Serenade #10 in B-flat, K. 361 "Gran Partita"
Mozart: Serenade #13 in G, K. 525 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola in E-flat, K. 364
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, K. 387 "Spring"
Mozart: String Quartet #19 in C, K. 465 "Dissonance"
Mozart: String Quintet #3 in G, K. 515
Mozart: String Quintet #4 in G minor K. 516
Mozart: String Quintet #5 in D, K. 593
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E-flat, K. 614
Mozart: Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183
Mozart: Symphony #29 in A, K. 201/186a
Mozart: Symphony #35 in D, K. 385 "Haffner"
Mozart: Symphony #38 in D, K. 504 "Prague"
Mozart: Symphony #39 in E-flat, K. 543
Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550
Mozart: Symphony #41 in C, K. 551 "Jupiter"
Mozart: Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E-flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219 "Turkish"
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 in E minor, K. 304
Muhly: Seeing is Believing
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
Mussorgsky: St. John's Night on the Bare Mountain
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 66
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2 in A minor, op. 81
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
Nielsen: Helios Overture, op. 17
Nielsen: Symphony #3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva"
Nielsen: Symphony #4, op. 29 "The Inextinguishable"
Nielsen: Symphony #5, op. 50
Nyman: Water Dances
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann (The Tales of Hoffmann)
Orff: Carmina Burana
Ornstein: Piano Quintet
Ostertag: All the Rage
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
Paganini: 24 Caprices for Solo Violin, op. 1
Paganini: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 6
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum (Song of Songs)
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
Palestrina: Missa Brevis
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Palestrina: Stabat Mater
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra "Symphony #3"
Pärt: Berliner Messe
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
Pärt: Fratres
Pärt: Tabula Rasa
Pärt: Te Deum
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem"
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
Pérotin: Sederunt Principes
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
Popov: Symphony #1, op. 7
Poulenc: Concerto for 2 Pianos in D minor
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
Poulenc: Flute Sonata
Poulenc: Gloria
Poulenc: Organ Concerto in G minor
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky, op. 78
Prokofiev: Cinderella, op. 87
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #6 in A, op. 82
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #7 in B-flat, op. 83 "Stalingrad"
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #8 in B-flat, op. 84
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, op. 64
Prokofiev: Symphony #1 in D, op. 25 "Classical"
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 in D minor, op. 40
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
Prokofiev: Symphony #6 in E-flat minor, op. 111
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges, op. 33
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 19
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 63
Puccini: La Bohème
Puccini: Madama Butterfly
Puccini: Tosca
Puccini: Turandot
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away, Z 323
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas, Z 626
Purcell: King Arthur, Z 628
Purcell: The Fairy Queen, Z 629
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song, Z 333
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs, op. 6
Rachmaninoff: All-Night Vigil, op. 37 "Vespers"
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead, op. 29
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30
Rachmaninoff: Preludes, opp. 23 & 32
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini, op. 43
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances, op. 45
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 27
Rachmaninoff: The Bells, op. 35
Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9
Raff: Symphony #5 in E, op. 177 "Lenore"
Rameau: Castor et Pollux
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus, op. 61
Ravel: Boléro
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet, and String Quartet
Ravel: Jeux d'eau
Ravel: La Valse
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
Ravel: L'Enfant et les Sortilèges
Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
Ravel: Miroirs
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte (Pavane for a Dead Princess)
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand in D
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
Ravel: Piano Trio in A minor
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
Ravel: Shéhérazade
Ravel: Sonatine
Ravel: String Quartet in F
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 in G
Rebel: Les Élémens
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
Reger: Four Tone Poems after Arnold Böcklin, op. 128
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller, op. 100
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart, op. 132
Reich: Different Trains
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
Reich: The Desert Music
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals)
Respighi: Fontane di Roma (Fountains of Rome)
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
Respighi: Vetrate di Chiesa (Church Windows)
Revueltas: Sensemayá
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain
Riley: In C
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol, op. 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture, op. 36
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Rossini: Guillaume Tell (William Tell)
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia (The Barber of Seville)
Rossini: La Cenerentola
Rott: Symphony in E
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane, op. 43
Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated!
Saariaho: D'Om le Vrai Sens
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 33
Saint-Saëns: Danse Macabre, op. 40
Saint-Saëns: Le Carnaval des Animaux (The Carnival of the Animals)
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 22
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #5 in F, op. 103 "The Egyptian"
Saint-Saëns: Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 78 "Organ"
Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
Salonen: Violin Concerto
Satie: Embryons Desséchés
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
Satie: Gnossiennes
Satie: Gymnopédies
Satie: Trois Morceaux en forme de poire
Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas, K.1-30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E, K.380 "Cortège"
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in F minor, K.466
Scelsi: Uaxuctum
Schein: Banchetto Musicale
Schnittke: Choir Concerto
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings
Schnittke: Piano Quintet
Schnittke: Requiem
Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
Schnittke: Symphony #5 "Concerto Grosso #4"
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #1 in E, op. 9
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 16
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande, op. 5
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto, op. 42
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, op. 21
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht (Transfigured Night), op. 4
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto, op. 36
Schubert: An die Musik, D 547
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata in A minor, D 821
Schubert: Der Erlkönig, D 328
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D 531
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, D 795
Schubert: Ellens Gesang III (Ave Maria), D 839
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin and Piano in C, D 934
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor, D 940
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D 118
Schubert: Impromptus, D 899 & 935
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 "Am Tage aller Seelen"
Schubert: Mass #2 in G, D 167
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D 678
Schubert: Mass #6 in E-flat, D 950
Schubert: Nacht und Träume, D 827
Schubert: Octet in F, D 803
Schubert: Piano Quintet in A, D 667 "The Trout"
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D 664
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D 958
Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 in A, D 959
Schubert: Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D 960
Schubert: Piano Trio #1 in B-flat, D 898
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 in E-flat, D 929
Schubert: Rosamunde, D 797
Schubert: Schwanengesang, D 957
Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux, D 780
Schubert: String Quartet #12 in C minor, D 703 "Quartettsatz"
Schubert: String Quartet #13 in A minor, D 804 "Rosamunde"
Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D minor, D 810 "Death and the Maiden"
Schubert: String Quartet #15 in G, D 887
Schubert: String Quintet in C, D 956
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485
Schubert: Symphony #8 in B minor, D 759 "Unfinished"
Schubert: Symphony #9 in C, D 944 "Great"
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy in C, D 760
Schubert: Winterreise, D 911
Schuman: Symphony #3
Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 17
Schumann: Carnaval, op. 9
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 129
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri, op. 50
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6
Schumann: Dichterliebe, op. 48
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
Schumann: Fantasie in C, op. 17
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, op. 12
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben, op. 42
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
Schumann: Kinderszenen, op. 15
Schumann: Kreisleriana, op. 16
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25
Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
Schumann: Piano Quartet in E-flat, op. 47
Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 44
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 11
Schumann: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 14 "Concerto Without Orchestra"
Schumann: String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 41/1
Schumann: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 41/2
Schumann: String Quartet #3 in A, op. 41/3
Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
Schumann: Symphony #2 in C, op. 61
Schumann: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "Rhenish"
Schumann: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120
Schumann: Violin Concerto in D minor


----------



## Trout

Schütz: Musikalische Exequien, SWV 279-281
Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie (Christmas Story), SWV 435
Scriabin: 12 Etudes, op. 8
Scriabin: Le Poème de l'Extase (The Poem of Ecstasy), op. 54
Scriabin: Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor, op. 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 in G-sharp minor, op. 19 "Sonata-Fantasy"
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5, op. 53
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9, op. 68 "Black Mass"
Scriabin: Prometheus: The Poem of Fire, op. 60
Scriabin: Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 43 "Le Divin Poème"
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
Sculthorpe: Kakadu
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 87
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2, op. 126
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 35
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 in F, op. 102
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 67
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor, op. 138
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 in E-flat minor, op. 144
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 in F, op. 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 43
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C, op. 60 "Leningrad"
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 in C minor, op. 65
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 in G minor, op. 103 "The Year 1905"
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 in B-flat minor, op. 113 "Babi Yar"
Shostakovich: Symphony #14, op. 135
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 77
Sibelius: En Saga, op. 9
Sibelius: Finlandia, op. 26
Sibelius: Kullervo, op. 7
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite, op. 22
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise, op. 55
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter, op. 49
Sibelius: String Quartet in D minor, op. 56 "Intimate Voices"
Sibelius: Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 39
Sibelius: Symphony #2 in D, op. 43
Sibelius: Symphony #3 in C, op. 52
Sibelius: Symphony #4 in A minor, op. 63
Sibelius: Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
Sibelius: Symphony #6 in D minor, op. 104
Sibelius: Symphony #7 in C, op. 105
Sibelius: Tapiola, op. 112
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 47
Smetana: Má Vlast (My Fatherland)
Smetana: String Quartet #1 in E minor "From My Life"
Sor: Studies for Guitar
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge (The Last Judgement), WoO 61
Spohr: Octet in E, op. 32
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses
Stockhausen: Gruppen
Stockhausen: Stimmung
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus
Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube, op. 314
Strauss, R.: Also Sprach Zarathustra (Thus Spoke Zarathustra), op. 30
Strauss, R.: Der Rosenkavalier, op. 59
Strauss, R.: Die Frau ohne Schatten (The Woman without a Shadow), op. 65
Strauss, R.: Don Juan, op. 20
Strauss, R.: Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
Strauss, R.: Eine Alpensinfonie (An Alpine Symphony), op. 64
Strauss, R.: Elektra, op. 58
Strauss, R.: Four Songs, op. 27
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #2 in E-flat
Strauss, R.: Metamorphosen
Strauss, R.: Oboe Concerto in D
Strauss, R.: Salome, op. 54
Strauss, R.: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche (Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks), op. 28
Strauss, R.: Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
Strauss, R.: Vier letzte Lieder (Four Last Songs)
Strauss, R.: Violin Sonata in E-flat, op. 18
Stravinsky: Agon
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps (The Rite of Spring)
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat (The Soldier's Tale)
Stravinsky: L'Oiseau de Feu (The Firebird)
Stravinsky: Mass
Stravinsky: Petrushka
Stravinsky: Pulcinella
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
Stravinsky: Threni
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D
Suk: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 27 "Asreal"
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater, op. 53
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
Takemitsu: November Steps
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
Tallis: If Ye Love Me
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Taneyev: John of Damascus, op. 1
Taneyev: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 30
Tartini: Violin Sonata in G minor "The Devil's Trill"
Tavener: Song for Athene
Tavener: The Protecting Veil
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture, op. 49
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin, op. 24
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony in B minor, op. 58
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, op. 50
Tchaikovsky: Pique Dame (The Queen of Spades), op. 68
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings in C, op. 48
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence, op. 70
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1 in D, op. 11
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, op. 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 13 "Winter Daydreams"
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 74 "Pathétique"
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker, op. 71
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons, op. 37a
Tchaikovsky: The Sleeping Beauty, op. 66
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme, op. 33
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D, op. 35
Telemann: Paris Quartets
Telemann: Tafelmusik
Tippett: A Child of Our Time
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29, op. 129 "Sonata Etere"
Ullmann: Der Kaiser Von Atlantis
Ustvolskaya: Composition #1 "Dona Nobis Pacem"
Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4
Varèse: Amériques
Varèse: Arcana
Varèse: Déserts
Varèse: Ionisation
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light"
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet in C minor
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "A London Symphony"
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 "A Pastoral Symphony"
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #5 in D
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 "Sinfonia Antartica"
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 in E minor
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
Verdi: Aida
Verdi: Don Carlos
Verdi: Falstaff
Verdi: Il Trovatore
Verdi: La Traviata
Verdi: Otello
Verdi: Requiem
Verdi: Rigoletto
Victoria: Missa Pro Defunctis (Requiem)
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
Villa-Lobos: Chôros
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
Vivaldi: Gloria, RV 589
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans, RV 644
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
Vivaldi: Le Quattro Stagioni (The Four Seasons)
Vivaldi: L'estro Armonico, op. 3
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater, RV 621
Voříšek: Symphony in D
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (The Ring of the Nibelung)
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Wagner: Lohengrin
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
Wagner: Tannhäuser
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
Walton: Cello Concerto
Walton: Viola Concerto
Walton: Violin Concerto
Weber: Clarinet Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 73
Weber: Clarinet Concerto #2 in E-flat, op. 74
Weber: Clarinet Quintet in B-flat, op. 34
Weber: Der Freischütz, op. 77
Webern: Im Sommerwind
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra, op. 1
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
Webern: String Quartet, op. 28
Webern: Symphony, op. 21
Weill: Die Sieben Todsünden (The Seven Deadly Sins)
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, op. 43
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op. 42/1
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
Xenakis: Metastasis
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo, op. 70a
Zelenka: Missa Votiva, ZWV 18
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid)
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony, op. 18
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after Poems by Maeterlinck, op. 13
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten



Note: the alphabetical list contains 14 more pieces than the ordered list has as we decided to split apart some works that were initially voted upon as a set. These works include Beethoven's Razumovsky Quartets; Brahms's String Quartets, Clarinet Sonatas, and Late Piano Pieces; Gesualdo's madrigals; Monteverdi's madrigals; Mozart's Horn Concertos; Prokofiev's War Sonatas; Schumann's String Quartets; and Weber's Clarinet Concertos. The pieces from the sets to include here were agreed upon by the members here. Since not all of Gesualdo's, Monteverdi's, and Mozart's pieces from their respective sets are included, if we are missing one of your favorites from these three sets please let us know so we can vote to include them.


----------



## Trout

Here is the scoreboard by composer (as of #1200). Note that this is somewhat arbitrary, since we are counting pieces like the Brandenburg Concertos, The Ring, Haydn's op. 76 quartets, Chopin's Nocturnes and so on as single works. Nevertheless, some of us like to see this:

49 Beethoven

48 JS Bach

47

46

45 Mozart

44

43

42

41

40 Brahms

39 Schubert

38

37 J Haydn

36

35

34

33

32

31

30

29

28

27

26

25 R Schumann

24

23 Shostakovich

22 Debussy

21 Dvořák

20 Bartók, Tchaikovsky

19 Mendelssohn, Ravel

18

17 Mahler

16 Liszt, Sibelius, R Strauss

15 Prokofiev, Vaughan Williams

14 Chopin, Elgar, Fauré

13 Stravinsky

12 Handel, Janáček

11 Ligeti, Messiaen, Rachmaninoff

10 Schoenberg, Scriabin

9 Bruckner, Wagner

8 Britten, Ives, Saint-Saëns, Verdi

7 Barber, Berlioz, Glass, Grieg

6 Berg, Byrd, Copland, Hummel, Josquin, Palestrina, Respighi, Schnittke, Vivaldi

5 Adams, Bruch, Franck, Glazunov, Lutosławski, Medtner, Monteverdi, Pärt, Poulenc, Purcell, Satie, Webern

4 Biber, Boccherini, Borodin, Enescu, Hindemith, Mussorgsky, Nielsen, Penderecki, Puccini, Reger, Varèse, Walton

3 Albéniz, JC Bach, Bernstein, Bizet, Bloch, Boulez, Busoni, Dowland, Falla, Gershwin, Gounod, Honegger, Khachaturian, Lassus, Martinů, Rameau, Reich, Rimsky-Korsakov, Rossini, D Scarlatti, Stockhausen, Takemitsu, Tallis, Villa-Lobos, Weber, Zemlinsky

2 Albinoni, Alkan, Arensky, CPE Bach, Bax, Bellini, Buxtehude, Cage, Carter, Chausson, Corelli, Corigliano, F Couperin, Crumb, Delibes, Donizetti, Dukas, Dutilleux, Feldman, Finzi, G Gabrieli, Gesualdo, Ginastera, Glière, Gluck, Granados, Gubaidulina, Holst, Kodály, Korngold, Machaut, Myaskovsky, Ockeghem, Paganini, Pérotin, Riley, Schütz, Sculthorpe, Smetana, Spohr, J Strauss II, Taneyev, Tavener, Telemann, Tippett, Victoria, Zelenka

1 Abelard, Adam, Adès, Aho, Alfonso el Sabio, Alfvén, Allegri, Alwyn, Anderson, Andriessen, Arnold, Atterberg, Balakirev, Bantock, Barrios, Beach, Berio, Berwald, Bliss, Boito, Bomtempo, L Boulanger, Bowen, Brian, Bridge, Brumel, Canteloube, M-A Charpentier, Chávez, Cherubini, Clementi, Delius, Dohnányi, Duckworth, Dufay, Dunstable, Duruflé, Farrenc, Field, Frescobaldi, Gade, Gibbons, Goldmark, Golijov, Gombert, Górecki, Grisey, Grofé, Harris, K Hartmann, M Haydn, Henze, Higdon, Hildegard, Hillborg, Ibert, Joplin, Kernis, Koechlin, Kraus, Kreisler, Lachenmann, Lalo, Langgaard, Lauridsen, Lekeu, Leoncavallo, Lindberg, Locatelli, Lully, Lyadov, MacMillan, Marcello, Mascagni, Massenet, Mathieu, Milhaud, Miki, Moeran, Mompou, Monn, Mosolov, Muhly, Nancarrow, Nyman, Offenbach, Orff, Ornstein, Ostertag, Pachelbel, Panufnik, Pergolesi, Piazzolla, Popov, Quilter, Raff, Rautavaara, Rebel, Revueltas, Rodrigo, Rott, Roussel, Rzewski, Saariaho, Salonen, Scelsi, Schein, Schuman, C Schumann, Shchedrin, Sor, Sorabji, Suk, Sumera, Sweelinck, Szymanowski, Tartini, Taverner, Turina, Tveitt, Ullmann, Ustvolskaya, Valen, Vasks, Voříšek, Weill, Weinberg, Wieniawski, Widor, Wolf, Xenakis, Yoshimatsu, Zimmermann

and 1 anonymous composer.

Other statistics (including number of works by genre, era, and nationality) can be found here: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/statistics


----------



## Trout

And finally, here is the current board:

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 9
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op.67 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 15
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 26
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 14
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 22
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 6
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 20
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 21
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 22


----------



## pjang23

Faure Schumann






Nominated:
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 9
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op.67 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 15
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 28
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 14
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 22
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 6
Scelsi: Anahit - 2
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 20
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 21
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 22


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Hindemith / Scelsi

Nominated:
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 9
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op.67 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 15
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 28
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 16
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 22
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 6
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 20
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 21
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Cherubini / Mozart

Nominated:
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 9
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op.67 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 13
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 15
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 28
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 16
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 22
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 9
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 6
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 20
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 21
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 22


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Mozart Faure

*Nominated:*
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded:*
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 9
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op.67 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 13
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 15
*Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 - 29*
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 16
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 22
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 6
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 20
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 21
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 22


----------



## Mika

1201.	Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95

*New board:*

*Nominated:*
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded:*
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 9
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op.67 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 13
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 15
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 16
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 22
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 6
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 20
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 21
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 22


----------



## Aecio

Mompou/Sorabji

*Nominated:*
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded:*
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 9
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op.67 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 13
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 15
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 16
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 24
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 6
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 21
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 22


----------



## science

Trout said:


> Other statistics (including number of works by genre, era, and nationality) can be found here: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/statistics


France is beating Russia!

Napoleon's ghost is grinning.

Edit: Napoleon probably shouldn't feel secure until we get to 1813....


----------



## ptr

Thanks Mr Trout!

after Aecio

Berwald / Elgar

*Nominated:*
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded:*
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 13
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 16
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 16
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 19
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 24
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 6
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 21
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Rubbra / Kassia

*Nominated:*
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded:*
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 13
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 16
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 16
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 20
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 24
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 8
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 21
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 22


----------



## Orpheus

After MagneticGhost

Szymanowski/Kassia

Nominated:
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 3
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 13
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 16
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 16
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 21
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 24
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 8
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 17
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 21
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 22


----------



## science

after Orpheus:

Charpentier / Mozart 

Nominated:
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 5
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 13
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 16
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 16
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 21
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 24
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 8
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 17
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 21
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 22


----------



## Aecio

I don't know why but Brahms quartet was erased

Charpentier / Mozart 

Nominated:
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 11
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op.67 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 5
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 13
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 22
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 16
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 16
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 21
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 24
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 8
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 17
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 21
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Aecio:

Crumb / Szymanowski

Nominated:
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 11
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op.67 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 5
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 13
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 24
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 16
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 16
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 21
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 24
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 8
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 18
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 21
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Berwald / Mozart

Nominated:
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 13
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op.67 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 5
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 13
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 24
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 16
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 16
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 21
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 24
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 8
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 18
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 21
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 22


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Hindemith / Schumann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 13
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op.67 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 5
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 13
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 24
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 16
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 18
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 21
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 24
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 8
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 2
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 18
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 21
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 22


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Crumb / Rubbra

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 13
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op.67 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 5
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 13
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 26
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 16
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 18
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 21
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 24
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 9
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 2
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 18
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 21
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 22


----------



## Orpheus

After ptr:

Szymanowski/Elgar

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 13
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op.67 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 5
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 13
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 26
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 17
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 18
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 21
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 24
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 9
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 2
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 20
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 21
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 22


----------



## Nereffid

after Orpheus:

Villa-Lobos / Szymanowski


Nominated:

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 13
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op.67 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 5
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 13
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 26
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 17
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 18
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 21
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 24
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 9
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 2
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 23
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 22


----------



## Mika

after Nereffid:

Crumb Mozart


Nominated:

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 13
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op.67 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 5
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 13
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 28
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 17
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 18
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 21
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 24
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 14
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 9
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 2
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 23
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Mika:

Crumb / Elgar

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 13
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op.67 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 5
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 13
*Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) - 30*
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 18
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 21
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 24
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 14
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 9
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 2
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
*Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 23*
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 13
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op.67 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 5
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 13
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 18
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 21
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 21
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 24
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 14
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 9
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 2
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 23
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Elgar / Leifs

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 13
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op.67 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 5
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 13
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 20
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 18
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 21
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 24
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 14
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 9
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 2
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 23
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Mozart / Cherubini

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 13
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op.67 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 5
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 14
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 20
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 18
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 21
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 24
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 9
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 2
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 23
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 22


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Hindemith / Charpentier

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 13
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op.67 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 6
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 14
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 20
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 21
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 24
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 9
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 2
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 23
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 22


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Cherubini

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 13
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op.67 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 6
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 15
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 20
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 21
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 24
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 9
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 4
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 23
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 22


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Mozart / Charpentier 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 13
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op.67 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 7
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 15
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 20
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 21
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 24
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 9
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 4
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 23
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 22


----------



## ptr

after science:

Rubbra / Mompou

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 13
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op.67 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 7
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 15
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 20
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 21
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 25
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 11
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 4
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 23
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 22


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Berwald/Charpentier

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 15
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op.67 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 8
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 15
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 20
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 21
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 25
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 11
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 4
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 23
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 22


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Kassia/Charpentier

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 15
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op.67 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 9
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 15
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 20
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 23
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 25
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 11
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 4
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 23
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

Afet aecio

Xenakis / Berwald

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 16
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op.67 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 8
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 15
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 20
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 21
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 25
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 11
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 4
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 23
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 24


----------



## Cygnenoir

After MagneticGhost

Prokofiev (nominated) / Poulenc

Nominated:
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 2 - bergh.

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 16
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op.67 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 8
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 15
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 20
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 21
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 25
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 14
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 11
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 4
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 23
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 24


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Prokofiev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 16
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op.67 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 8
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 15
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 20
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 21
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 25
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 14
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 3
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 11
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 23
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 24


----------



## Orpheus

After pjang23

Marais(nominated)/Kassia

Nominated:
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 16
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op.67 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 8
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 15
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 20
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 20
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 22
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 25
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 14
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 3
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 11
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 23
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 24


----------



## Trout

After Orpheus:

Hindemith / Charpentier

Nominated:
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 16
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op.67 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 9
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 15
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 20
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 22
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 22
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 25
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 14
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 3
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 11
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 23
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 24


----------



## science

after Trout:

Brahms / Prokofiev 

Nominated:
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 16
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 9
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 15
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 20
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 22
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 22
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 25
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 14
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 4
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 11
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 23
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Xenakis / Cherubini

Nominated:
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 16
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 9
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 20
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 22
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 22
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 25
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 18
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 14
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 4
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 11
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 23
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mozart / Berwald

Nominated:
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 17
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 9
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 20
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 22
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 22
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 25
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 14
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 4
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 11
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 23
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 26


----------



## Mika

Late clash fix. My earlier post was omitted.

Kassiani /Charpentier


Nominated:
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 17
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 10
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 20
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 22
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 24
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 25
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 14
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 4
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 11
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 23
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 26


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Prokofiev / Poulenc


Nominated:
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 17
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 10
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 20
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 22
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 24
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 25
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 15
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 6
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 11
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 23
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 26


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Poulenc/Prokofiev


Nominated:
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 17
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 10
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 20
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 22
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 24
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 25
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 7
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 11
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 23
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After aecio

Rubbra / Kassia


Nominated:
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 17
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 10
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 20
Golijov: Ainadamar - 11
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 22
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 25
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 7
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 13
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 23
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 26


----------



## pluhagr

After Magnetic Ghost

Golijov / Xenakis


Nominated:
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 17
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 10
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 20
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 22
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 25
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 7
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 13
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 23
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 27


----------



## Mika

After Pluhagr:

Xenakis Mozart


Nominated:
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 17
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 10
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 20
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 22
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 25
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 7
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 13
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 23
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 29


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Elgar / Xenakis

*Nominated:*
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 2 - Orpheus

*Seconded*:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 17
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 6
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 10
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 22
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 25
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 7
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 13
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 23
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 30


----------



## Orpheus

After ptr:

Rubbra/Brian

Nominated:
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 17
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 10
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 22
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 25
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 7
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 15
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 23
Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 30


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Orpheus:

Xenakis / Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge

Nominated:
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 2 - Orpheus
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 17
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 10
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 22
*Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25*
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 22
*Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 25*
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 7
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 15
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 23
*Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello - 32*


----------



## PaulieGatto

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello

*Nominated*:
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 2 - Orpheus
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 17
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 10
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 22
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 25
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 7
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 15
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 23


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Hindemith / Charpentier

Nominated:
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 2 - Orpheus
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 17
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 11
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 24
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 25
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 7
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 15
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 6
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 23


----------



## pjang23

Prokofiev Schumann

Nominated:
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 2 - Orpheus
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 17
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 11
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 24
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 25
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 9
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 15
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 7
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 23


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Prokofiev / Brahms 

Nominated:
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 2 - Orpheus
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 17
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 11
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 24
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 25
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 11
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 15
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 7
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 23


----------



## Nereffid

after science:

Hindemith / Mompou


Nominated:
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 2 - Orpheus
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 17
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 11
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 26
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 26
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 11
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 15
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 7
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 23


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Stockhausen (Seconded) / Rubbra

*Nominated*:
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 2 - Orpheus

*Seconded*:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 17
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 11
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 26
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 26
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 11
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 7
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 3
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 23


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Brahms/Prokofiev

*Nominated*:
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 2 - Orpheus

*Seconded*:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 17
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 7
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 11
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 26
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 26
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 12
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 7
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 3
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 23


----------



## Mika

After Aecio:

Stockhausen Mozart

*Nominated:*
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 2 - Orpheus

*Seconded:*
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 17
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 7
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 11
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 26
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 26
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 12
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 7
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 23


----------



## pjang23

Prokofiev Reger

Nominated:
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 2 - Orpheus
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 17
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 7
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 11
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 26
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 26
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 14
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 7
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 23


----------



## Op.123

After pjang23

Brahms Schumann

Nominated:
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 2 - Orpheus
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 1 - pjang23


Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 17
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 8
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 11
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 26
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 26
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 14
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 9
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 23


----------



## Orpheus

After Burroughs

Hindemith/Villa-Lobos

Nominated:
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 2 - Orpheus
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 1 - pjang23


Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 17
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 8
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 11
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 28
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 26
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 14
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 9
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After Orpheus:

Mozart / Berwald

Nominated:
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 2 - Orpheus
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 18
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 8
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 11
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 28
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 22
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 26
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 24
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 14
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 9
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Hindemith / Marais (seconded)

Nominated:
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 18
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 8
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 11
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 30
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 22
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 3
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 26
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 24
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 14
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 9
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 24


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Hindemith / Charpentier

Nominated:
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 18
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 8
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 12
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 32
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 22
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 3
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 26
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 24
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 14
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 9
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After trout

Leifs / Brahms

Nominated:
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 18
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 12
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 32
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 24
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 3
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 26
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 24
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 14
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 9
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 5
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 24


----------



## Cygnenoir

After MagneticGhost

Stockhausen / Prokofiev

Nominated:
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 18
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 12
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 32
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 24
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 3
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 26
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 24
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 15
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 9
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 24


----------



## ptr

After berghansson

Berwald / Rubbra

*Nominated*:
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 20
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 12
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 32
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 24
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 3
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 26
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 24
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 15
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 9
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 24


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Mozart / Hindemith

*Nominated:*
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded:*
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 20
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 12
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
*Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat - 33*
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 24
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 3
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 26
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 26
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 15
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 9
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 24


----------



## mmsbls

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat

Nominated:
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 20
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 12
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 24
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 3
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 26
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 26
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 15
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 9
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Mozart / Berwald

Nominated:
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 21
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 12
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 24
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 3
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 26
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 28
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 15
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 3
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 9
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 24


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Charpentier / Scelsi

Nominated:
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 21
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 14
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 24
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 3
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 26
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 28
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 15
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 4
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 9
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 24


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Prokofiev

Nominated:
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 21
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 14
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 24
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 3
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 26
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 28
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 16
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 4
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 11
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 7
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Elgar/Stockhausen

Nominated:
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 21
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 14
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 24
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 24
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 3
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 26
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 28
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 16
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 4
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 11
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 8
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 24


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Stockhausen / Elgar

*Nominated*:
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 21
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 14
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 25
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 24
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 3
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 26
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 28
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 16
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 4
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 11
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 10
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 24


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Mozart / Charpentier

Nominated:
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 21
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 15
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 25
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 24
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 3
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 26
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 30
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 16
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 4
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 11
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 10
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 24


----------



## Orpheus

After Nereffid:

Marais/Mozart

Nominated:
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 21
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 15
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 25
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 24
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 5
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 26
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 31
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 16
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 4
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 11
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 10
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 24


----------



## science

after Orpheus: 

Mozart / Brahms

Nominated:
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 21
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 15
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 25
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 24
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 5
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 26
Mozart: Violin Sonata in G major, K.379 - 33
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 16
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 4
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 11
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 10
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 24


----------



## science

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379

Nominated:
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 21
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 15
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 25
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 24
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 5
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 26
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 16
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 4
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 11
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 10
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 24


----------



## pjang23

Mompou Schumann

Nominated:
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 21
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 15
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 25
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 24
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 5
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 28
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 16
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 4
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 12
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 21
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 10
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Mompou / Sorabji

Nominated:
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 21
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 15
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 25
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 24
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 5
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 30
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 16
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 4
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 12
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 22
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 10
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 24


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Vaughan Williams / Charpentier

Nominated:
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 1 - pjang23
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 21
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 16
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 25
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 24
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 5
Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 30
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 16
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 4
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 12
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 22
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 10
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 24


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Mompou / Leifs

Nominated:
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 1 - pjang23
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 21
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 16
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 25
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 5
*Mompou: Cançons i Danses - 32*
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 16
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 4
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 12
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 22
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 10
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 24


----------



## Mika

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses

New Board:

*Nominated:*
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 1 - pjang23
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 21
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 16
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 25
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 16
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 4
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 12
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 22
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 10
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 24


----------



## mmsbls

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses

Nominated:
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 1 - pjang23
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 21
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 16
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 25
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 16
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 4
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 12
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 22
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 10
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Berwald / Reger

Nominated:
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 23
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 16
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 25
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 16
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 2
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 4
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 12
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 22
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 10
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Rubbra/Vaughan Williams (2nd)

Nominated:


Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 23
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 16
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 25
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 16
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 2
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 4
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 12
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 22
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 10
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 3
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 24


----------



## Cygnenoir

After MagnticGhost

Ligeti (nominated) / Stockhausen

Nominated:
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 2 - bergh.

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 23
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 16
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 25
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 16
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 2
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 4
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 12
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 22
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 11
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 3
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 24


----------



## ptr

After berghansson

Elgar / Vaughan Williams

*Nominated*:
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 2 - bergh.

*Seconded*:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 23
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 16
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 27
Golijov: Ainadamar - 13
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 16
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 2
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 4
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 12
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 22
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 11
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 4
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After ptr:

Elgar / Golijov

Nominated:
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 2 - bergh.

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 23
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 16
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 29
Golijov: Ainadamar - 14
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 16
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 2
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 4
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 12
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 22
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 11
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 4
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 24


----------



## Orpheus

After PaulieGatto:

Elgar/Villa-Lobos

Nominated:
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 2 - bergh.

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 23
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 16
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 31
Golijov: Ainadamar - 14
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 16
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 2
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 4
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 12
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 22
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 11
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 4
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After Orpheus:

Berwald / Brahms

Nominated:
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 2 - bergh.

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 25
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 16
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 31
Golijov: Ainadamar - 14
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 16
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 2
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 4
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 12
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 22
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 11
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 4
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Charpentier / Scelsi

Nominated:
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 2 - bergh.

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 25
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 18
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 31
Golijov: Ainadamar - 14
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 16
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 2
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 12
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 22
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 11
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 4
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## pjang23

Reger Schumann

Nominated:
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 2 - bergh.

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 25
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 7
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 18
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 31
Golijov: Ainadamar - 14
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 16
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 4
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 13
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 22
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 11
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 4
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Brian / Elgar

Nominated:
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 2 - bergh.

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 25
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 9
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 18
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
*Elgar: The Apostles Op 49 - 32*
Golijov: Ainadamar - 14
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 16
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 4
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 13
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 22
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 11
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 4
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## science

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49


----------



## science

after MG:

Prokofiev / Vaughan Williams 

Nominated:
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 2 - bergh.

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 25
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 9
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 18
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Golijov: Ainadamar - 14
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 25
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 18
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 4
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 13
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 22
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 11
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 5
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## Mika

after science:

Kassia Stockhausen

*Nominated:*
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 2 - bergh.

*Seconded:*
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 25
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 9
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 18
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Golijov: Ainadamar - 14
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 27
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 18
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 4
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 13
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 22
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 12
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 21
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 5
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## Orpheus

After Mika :

Kassia/Szymanowski

Nominated:
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 2 - bergh.

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 25
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 9
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 18
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 16
Golijov: Ainadamar - 14
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 29
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 18
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 4
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 13
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 22
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 12
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 22
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 5
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Orpheus:

Kassia / Cherubini

Nominated:
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 2 - bergh.

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 25
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 9
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 18
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 17
Golijov: Ainadamar - 14
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 31
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 18
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 4
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 13
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 22
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 12
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 22
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 5
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Berwald / Cherubini

Nominated:
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 2 - bergh.

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 27
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 9
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 18
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 14
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 31
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 18
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 4
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 13
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 22
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 12
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 22
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 5
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Charpentier / Vaughan Williams

Nominated:
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 2 - bergh.

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 27
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 9
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 20
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 14
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 31
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 18
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 4
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 13
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 22
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 12
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 22
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 6
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Ligeti (scnd) / Stockhausen

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 27
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 9
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 20
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 14
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 31
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 25
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 4
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 18
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 4
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 13
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 22
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 13
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 22
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 6
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Kassia / Messiaen

*Nominated*:

Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliees - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 27
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 9
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 20
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 14
Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 33
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 25
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 4
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 18
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 4
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 13
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 22
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 13
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 22
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 6
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Kassia

Nominated:

Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliees - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 27
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 9
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 20
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 14
*Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani - 34*
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 25
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 4
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 18
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 4
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 15
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 22
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 13
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 22
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 6
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## pjang23

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani

Nominated:

Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliees - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 27
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 9
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 20
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 14
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 25
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 4
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 18
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 4
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 15
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 22
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 13
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 22
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 6
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## science

After pjang23's work: 

VW / Brahms

Nominated:

Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliees - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 27
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 12
Brian: Violin Concerto - 9
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 20
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 14
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 25
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 4
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 18
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 4
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 15
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 22
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 13
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 22
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## Mika

after science:

Berwald Stockhausen

Nominated:

Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliees - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 29
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 12
Brian: Violin Concerto - 9
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 20
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 14
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 25
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 4
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 18
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 4
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 15
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 22
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 22
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Charpentier / Messiaen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 29
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 12
Brian: Violin Concerto - 9
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 22
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 14
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 25
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 4
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 5
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 2
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 18
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 4
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 15
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 22
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 22
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## Orpheus

After Trout:

Sorabji/Messiaen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 29
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 12
Brian: Violin Concerto - 9
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 22
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 14
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 25
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 4
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 5
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 18
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 4
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 15
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 22
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Orpheus:

Ciconia / Berwald

Nominated:
Ciconia: Una panthera - 1 - Paulie Gatto

Seconded:
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere” - 30
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 12
Brian: Violin Concerto - 9
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 22
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 14
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 25
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 4
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 5
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 18
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 4
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 15
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 22
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Berwald / Brian

Nominated:
Ciconia: Una panthera - 1 - Paulie Gatto

Seconded:
*Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere" - 32*
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 12
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 22
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 14
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 25
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 4
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 5
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 18
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 4
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 15
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 22
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## ptr

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"

After MagneticGhost

Messiaen / Szymanowski

*Nominated*:
Ciconia: Una panthera - 1 - Paulie Gatto

*Seconded*:
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 12
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 22
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 14
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 25
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 4
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 5
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 18
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 4
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 15
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 23
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## science

after ptr: 

Prokofiev / Golijov 

Nominated:
Ciconia: Una panthera - 1 - Paulie Gatto

Seconded:
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 12
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 22
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 15
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 25
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 4
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 5
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 20
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 4
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 15
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 23
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## Nereffid

after science:

Ciconia / Leifs


Nominated:


Seconded:
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 12
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 22
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 18
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 15
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 26
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 4
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 5
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 20
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 4
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 15
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 23
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## pjang23

Reger Prokofiev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 12
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 22
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 18
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 15
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 26
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 4
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 5
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 21
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 6
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 15
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 23
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## Orpheus

After pjang 23

Leifs/Szymanowski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 12
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 22
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 18
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 15
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 28
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 4
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 5
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 21
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 6
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 15
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Orpheus:

Marais / Leifs

Nominated:

Seconded:
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 12
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 22
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 18
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 15
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 29
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 4
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 7
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 21
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 6
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 15
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 8
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Charpentier / Vaughan Williams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 12
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 24
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 18
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 15
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 29
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 4
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 7
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 21
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 6
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 15
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 9
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Cherubini / Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 13
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 24
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 20
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 15
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 29
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 4
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 7
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 21
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 6
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 15
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 9
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After =mmsbls

Leifs / VW

Nominated:

Seconded:
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 13
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 24
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 20
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 15
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 31
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 4
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 7
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 21
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 6
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 15
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 10
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Messiaen / Ligeti

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 13
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 24
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 20
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 15
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 31
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 5
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 7
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 21
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 6
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 15
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 10
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Prokofiev / Messiaen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 13
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 24
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 20
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 15
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 31
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 5
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 7
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 23
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 6
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 15
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 10
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## Mika

After berghansson:

Golijov / Haydn: Symphony #95 in C Minor (nominated)

*Nominated:*
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C Minor - 1 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 13
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 24
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 20
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 31
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 5
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 7
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 23
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 6
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 15
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 10
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Prokofiev / Haydn (seconded) 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 13
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 24
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 20
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 2
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 31
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 5
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 7
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 25
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 6
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 15
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 10
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## Aecio

Brahms/Ligeti

Seconded:
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 15
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 24
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 20
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 2
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 31
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 6
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 7
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 25
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 6
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 15
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 10
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## Orpheus

After Aecio

Holst(nominated)/Haydn

Nominated:
Holst: Egdon Heath - 2

Seconded:
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 15
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 24
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 20
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 3
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 31
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 6
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 7
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 25
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 6
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 15
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 10
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Orpheus:

Prokofiev / Rubbra

Nominated:
Holst: Egdon Heath - 2

Seconded:
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 15
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 24
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 20
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 3
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 31
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 6
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 7
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 27
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 6
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 20
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 15
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 10
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## pjang23

Leifs Prokofiev

Nominated:
Holst: Egdon Heath - 2

Seconded:
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 15
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 24
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 20
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 3
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 33
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 6
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 7
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 28
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 6
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 20
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 15
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 10
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Vaughan Williams / Charpentier

Nominated:
Holst: Egdon Heath - 2

Seconded:
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 15
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 25
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 20
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 3
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 33
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 6
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 7
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 28
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 6
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 20
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 15
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 12
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Cherubini / Brahms

Nominated:
Holst: Egdon Heath - 2

Seconded:
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 16
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 25
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 22
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 3
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 33
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 6
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 7
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 8
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 28
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 6
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 20
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 15
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 12
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Messiaen / Vaughan Williams

*Nominated*:
Holst: Egdon Heath - 2

*Seconded*:
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 16
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 25
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 22
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 3
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 33
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 6
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 7
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 28
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 6
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 20
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 15
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 13
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Leifs / Prokofiev


Nominated:
Holst: Egdon Heath - 2

Seconded:
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 16
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 25
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 22
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 3
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 35
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 6
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 7
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 29
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 6
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 20
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 15
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 13
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## Mika

after Nereffid:

Leifs / Prokofiev

*Nominated:*
Holst: Egdon Heath - 2

*Seconded:*
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 16
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 25
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 22
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 3
*Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 - 37*
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 6
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 7
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
*Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 30*
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 6
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 20
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 15
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 13
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## science

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere”
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52


----------



## science

after Mika:

Prokofiev / Holst

Nominated:

Seconded:
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 16
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
*Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 25*
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 22
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 3
Holst: Egdon Heath - 3
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 6
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 7
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
*Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20 - 32*
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 6
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 20
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 15
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 13
*Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25*


----------



## science

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere”
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20

New board: 
Nominated:

Seconded:
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 16
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 25
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 22
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 3
Holst: Egdon Heath - 3
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 6
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 7
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 6
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 20
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 15
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 13
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After New board: 

Holst / Villa-lobos 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 16
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 25
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 22
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 3
Holst: Egdon Heath - 5
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 6
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 7
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 6
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 20
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 15
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 13
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 26


----------



## Aecio

Saint-Saens/Villalobos

Nominated:

Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.1 Op.18 -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 16
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 25
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 22
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 3
Holst: Egdon Heath - 5
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 6
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 7
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 6
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 20
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 15
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 13
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 27


----------



## Orpheus

After Aecio

Villa-Lobos/Marais

Nominated: 

Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.1 Op.18 -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 16
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 25
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 22
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 3
Holst: Egdon Heath - 5
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 6
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 8
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 6
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 20
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 15
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 13
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 29


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Orpheus:

Charpentier / Ligeti

Nominated:

Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.1 Op.18 -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 16
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 27
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 22
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 3
Holst: Egdon Heath - 5
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 7
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 8
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 6
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 20
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 15
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 13
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 29


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Reger

Nominated:

Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.1 Op.18 -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 16
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 27
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 22
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 3
Holst: Egdon Heath - 5
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 7
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 8
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 7
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 20
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 13
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 29


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Vaughan Williams / Messiaen

Nominated:

Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.1 Op.18 -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 16
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 27
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 22
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 3
Holst: Egdon Heath - 5
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 7
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 8
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 7
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 20
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 29


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Cherubini / Brahms 


Nominated:

Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.1 Op.18 -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 17
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 27
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 24
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 3
Holst: Egdon Heath - 5
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 7
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 8
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 7
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 20
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 14
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 29


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Barber : Dover Beach, op.3 (nominated) / Stockhausen

*Nominated:*
Barber : Dover Beach, op.3 - 2 - Mika
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.1 Op.18 -2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 17
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 27
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 24
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 3
Holst: Egdon Heath - 5
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 7
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 8
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 7
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 20
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 15
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 29


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Ligeti / Stockhausen

*Nominated:*
Barber : Dover Beach, op.3 - 2 - Mika
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.1 Op.18 -2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 17
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 27
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 24
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 3
Holst: Egdon Heath - 5
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 9
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 8
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 7
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 20
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 16
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 29


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Rubbra / Villa-Lobos

*Nominated:*
Barber : Dover Beach, op.3 - 2 - Mika
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.1 Op.18 -2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 17
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 27
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 24
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 3
Holst: Egdon Heath - 5
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 9
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 8
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 7
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 16
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 30


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Villalobos/Cherubini

*Nominated:*
Barber : Dover Beach, op.3 - 2 - Mika
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.1 Op.18 -2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 17
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 27
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 25
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 3
Holst: Egdon Heath - 5
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 9
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 8
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 17
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 7
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 16
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 32


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Ligeti / Poulenc

Nominated:
Barber : Dover Beach, op.3 - 2 - Mika
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio No.1 Op.18 -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 17
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 27
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 25
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 3
Holst: Egdon Heath - 5
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 11
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 8
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 18
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 7
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 16
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 15
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 32


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Vaughan Williams / Messiaen

Nominated:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 2 - Mika
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 17
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 27
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 25
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 3
Holst: Egdon Heath - 5
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 11
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 8
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 18
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 7
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 16
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 17
Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 32


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Villa-Lobos / Poulenc

Nominated:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 2 - Mika
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 17
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
*Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 27*
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 25
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 3
Holst: Egdon Heath - 5
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 11
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 8
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 19
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 7
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 16
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 17
*Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235 - 34*


----------



## PaulieGatto

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235

*Nominated*:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 2 - Mika
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 -2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 17
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 27
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 25
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 3
Holst: Egdon Heath - 5
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 11
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 8
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 19
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 7
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 16
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Cherubini / Brahms

Nominated:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 2 - Mika
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 27
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 27
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 3
Holst: Egdon Heath - 5
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 11
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 8
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 19
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 7
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 16
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 17


----------



## Orpheus

After mmsbls:

Holst/VW

Nominated:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 2 - Mika
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 27
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 27
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 3
Holst: Egdon Heath - 7
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 11
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 8
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 19
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 7
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 16
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 18


----------



## pjang23

Cherubini Barber

Nominated:
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 3
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 27
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 29
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 3
Holst: Egdon Heath - 7
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 11
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 8
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 19
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 7
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 16
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 18


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Saint-Saens / Haydn 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 3
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 27
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 29
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 4
Holst: Egdon Heath - 7
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 11
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 8
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 12
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 19
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 7
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 22
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 3
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 16
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Science

Messiaen / VW

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 3
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 27
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 29
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 4
Holst: Egdon Heath - 7
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 11
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 8
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 14
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 19
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 7
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 22
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 3
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 16
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 19


----------



## Mika

After MagneticGhost:

Stockhausen Ligeti

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 3
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 27
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 29
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 4
Holst: Egdon Heath - 7
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 12
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 8
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 14
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 19
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 7
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 22
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 3
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 19


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Messiaen / Vaughan Williams

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 3
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 27
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 29
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 4
Holst: Egdon Heath - 7
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 12
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 8
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 19
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 7
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 22
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 3
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 20


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Barber / VW


Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 27
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 29
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 4
Holst: Egdon Heath - 7
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 12
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 8
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 19
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 7
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 22
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 3
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 21


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Poulenc/Sorabji


Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 27
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 29
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 4
Holst: Egdon Heath - 7
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 12
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 8
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 7
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 22
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 3
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 25
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 21


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Poulenc/Sorabji


Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 27
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 29
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 4
Holst: Egdon Heath - 7
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 12
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 8
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 7
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 22
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 3
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 25
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Cherubini / Szymanowski


Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 27
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 31
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 4
Holst: Egdon Heath - 7
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 12
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 8
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 7
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 22
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 3
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 25
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 25
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 21


----------



## pjang23

Cherubini Reger

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 27
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 33
Ciconia: Una panthera - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 4
Holst: Egdon Heath - 7
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 12
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 8
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 16
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 8
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 22
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 3
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 25
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 25
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 21


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Vaughan Williams / Messiaen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 27
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 33
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 4
Holst: Egdon Heath - 7
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 12
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 8
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 8
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 22
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 4
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 25
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 25
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 23

I think that both the Saint-Saens and Ciconia should be at 4 since two people (Aecio and science, and PaulieGatto and Nereffid, respectively) +2'ed them.


----------



## science

after Trout:

Saint-Saens / Brahms 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 27
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 33
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 4
Holst: Egdon Heath - 7
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 12
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 8
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 8
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 22
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 6
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 25
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 25
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 23


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Brahms / Cherubini

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 20
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
*Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 27*
*Cherubini: String Quartet #6 - 34*
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 4
Holst: Egdon Heath - 7
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 12
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 8
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 8
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 22
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 6
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 25
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 25
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 23


----------



## mmsbls

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere”
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 20
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 27
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 4
Holst: Egdon Heath - 7
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 12
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 8
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 8
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 22
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 6
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 25
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 25
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 23


----------



## Orpheus

After mmsbls

Marais/Rubbra

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 20
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 27
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 4
Holst: Egdon Heath - 7
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 12
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 10
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 8
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 6
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 25
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 25
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 23


----------



## Nereffid

after Orpheus:

Marais / Holst

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 20
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 27
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 4
Holst: Egdon Heath - 8
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 12
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 8
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 6
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 25
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 25
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 23


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Rubbra / Sorabji

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 20
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 27
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 4
Holst: Egdon Heath - 8
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 12
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 8
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 25
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 6
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 26
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 25
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 23


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Holst / VW

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 20
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 27
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 4
Holst: Egdon Heath - 10
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 12
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 8
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 25
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 6
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 26
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 25
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 24


----------



## Mika

After MagneticGhost:

Haydn Charpentier

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 20
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 28
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 6
Holst: Egdon Heath - 10
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 12
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 8
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 25
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 6
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 26
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 25
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 24


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Ligeti/Charpentier

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 20
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 29
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 6
Holst: Egdon Heath - 10
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 14
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 8
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 25
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 6
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 26
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 25
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 24


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Charpentier / Vaughan Williams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 20
Brian: Violin Concerto - 10
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 31
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 6
Holst: Egdon Heath - 10
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 14
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 8
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 25
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 6
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 26
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 25
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Charpentier / Brian

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 20
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
*Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres - 33*
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 6
Holst: Egdon Heath - 10
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 14
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 8
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 25
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 6
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 17
*Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 26*
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 25
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 20
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 6
Holst: Egdon Heath - 10
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 14
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 8
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 25
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 6
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 26
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 25
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Boulez: Sur Incises / Brahms

Nominated:
Boulez: Sur Incises - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 21
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 6
Holst: Egdon Heath - 10
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 14
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 8
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 25
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 6
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 26
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 25
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 25


----------



## Orpheus

After mmsbls:

Sorabji/Holst

Nominated:
Boulez: Sur Incises - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 21
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 6
Holst: Egdon Heath - 11
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 14
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 8
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 25
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 6
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 17
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 28
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 25
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 25


----------



## pjang23

Barber Schumann

Nominated:
Boulez: Sur Incises - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 7
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 21
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 6
Holst: Egdon Heath - 11
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 14
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 17
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 8
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 25
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 6
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 18
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 28
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 25
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 25


----------



## ptr

After pjang23

Messiaen / Ligeti

*Nominated*:
Boulez: Sur Incises - 2 - mmsbls

*Seconded*:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 7
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 21
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 6
Holst: Egdon Heath - 11
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 15
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 8
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 25
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 6
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 18
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 28
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 25
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 25


----------



## science

after ptr: 

SS / Haydn 

Nominated:
Boulez: Sur Incises - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 7
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 21
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 7
Holst: Egdon Heath - 11
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 15
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 8
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 25
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 8
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 18
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 28
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 25
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 25


----------



## Nereffid

after science:

VW / Szymanowski

*Nominated:*
Boulez: Sur Incises - 2 - mmsbls

*Seconded:*
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 7
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 21
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 7
Holst: Egdon Heath - 11
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 15
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 8
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 25
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 8
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 18
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 28
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Nerrefid

Rubbra/VW

*Nominated:*
Boulez: Sur Incises - 2 - mmsbls

*Seconded:*
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 7
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 21
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 7
Holst: Egdon Heath - 11
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 15
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 8
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 27
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 8
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 18
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 28
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 28


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

SS/VW

*Nominated:*
Boulez: Sur Incises - 2 - mmsbls

*Seconded:*
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 7
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 21
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 7
Holst: Egdon Heath - 11
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 15
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 19
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 8
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 27
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 18
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 28
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 29


----------



## Orpheus

After Aecio:

Holst/Messiaen

Nominated:
Boulez: Sur Incises - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 7
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 21
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 7
Holst: Egdon Heath - 13
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 15
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 8
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 27
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 18
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 28
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 29


----------



## pjang23

Schumann VW

Nominated:
Boulez: Sur Incises - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 7
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 21
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 7
Holst: Egdon Heath - 13
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 15
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 8
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 27
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 20
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 28
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 30


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Brahms / Reger

Nominated:
Boulez: Sur Incises - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 7
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 23
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 7
Holst: Egdon Heath - 13
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 15
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 9
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 27
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 20
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 28
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 30


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Vaughan Williams / Reger

Nominated:
Boulez: Sur Incises - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 7
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 23
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 7
Holst: Egdon Heath - 13
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 15
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 10
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 27
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 20
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 28
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 32


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Bach / Vaughan Williams

Nominated:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein - 2 - Trout
Boulez: Sur Incises - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 7
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 23
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 7
Holst: Egdon Heath - 13
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 15
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 10
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 27
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 20
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 28
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 33


----------



## Nereffid

after Trout:

Vaughan Williams / Bartók (nominated)

*Nominated:*
Bach: Orgelbüchlein - 2 - Trout
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 1 - Nereffid
Boulez: Sur Incises - 2 - mmsbls

*Seconded:*
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 7
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 23
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 7
Holst: Egdon Heath - 13
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 15
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 10
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 27
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 20
*Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 28*
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26
*Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus - 35*


----------



## Nereffid

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus

New board:

*Nominated:*
Bach: Orgelbüchlein - 2 - Trout
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 1 - Nereffid
Boulez: Sur Incises - 2 - mmsbls

*Seconded:*
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 7
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 23
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 7
Holst: Egdon Heath - 13
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 15
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 20
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 10
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 27
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 20
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 28
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After New board:

Rachmaninov (nominated) / Messiaen

*Nominated:*
Bach: Orgelbüchlein - 2 - Trout
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 1 - Nereffid
Boulez: Sur Incises - 2 - mmsbls
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded:*
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 7
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 23
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 7
Holst: Egdon Heath - 13
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 15
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 10
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 27
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 20
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 28
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost:

Bach (2nd) / Rubbra

*Nominated:*
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 1 - Nereffid
Boulez: Sur Incises - 2 - mmsbls
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded:*
Bach: Orgelbüchlein - 4
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 7
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 23
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 7
Holst: Egdon Heath - 13
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 15
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 10
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 20
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 28
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26


----------



## Mika

After ptr:

Boulez Bach

Nominated:
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 1 - Nereffid
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein - 5
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 7
Boulez: Sur Incises - 4
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 23
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 7
Holst: Egdon Heath - 13
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 15
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 10
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 20
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 28
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26


----------



## science

after MIka: 

Bach / Rachmaninoff 

Nominated:
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 1 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein - 7
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 7
Boulez: Sur Incises - 4
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 23
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 7
Holst: Egdon Heath - 13
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 15
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 3
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 10
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 20
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 28
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Barber

Nominated:
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 1 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein - 7
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 8
Boulez: Sur Incises - 4
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 23
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 7
Holst: Egdon Heath - 13
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 15
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 3
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 10
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 22
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 28
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Brahms / Reger

Nominated:
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 1 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein - 7
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 8
Boulez: Sur Incises - 4
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 25
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 7
Holst: Egdon Heath - 13
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 15
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 21
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 3
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 11
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 22
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 28
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Bach / Messiaen

Nominated:
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 1 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 9
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 8
Boulez: Sur Incises - 4
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 25
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 7
Holst: Egdon Heath - 13
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 15
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 3
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 11
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 22
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 28
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 18
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Sorabji / Stockhausen

Nominated:
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 1 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 9
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 8
Boulez: Sur Incises - 4
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 25
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 7
Holst: Egdon Heath - 13
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 15
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 3
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 11
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 22
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 30
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 19
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Bartok/Sorabji



Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 9
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 8
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 4
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 25
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 7
Holst: Egdon Heath - 13
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 15
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 3
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 11
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 22
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 31
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 19
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26


----------



## Mika

After Aecio:

Bach Boulez



Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 11
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 8
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 25
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 7
Holst: Egdon Heath - 13
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 15
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 3
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 11
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 22
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 31
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 19
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Bach / Barber

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 13
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 9
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 25
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 7
Holst: Egdon Heath - 13
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 15
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 3
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 11
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 22
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 31
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 19
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Holst / Haydn


Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 11
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 8
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 25
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 8
Holst: Egdon Heath - 15
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 15
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 22
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 3
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 11
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 22
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 31
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 19
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost (Corrected for Nere/Mag collision!)

Sorabji / Messiaen

*Seconded*:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 13
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 9
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 25
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 8
Holst: Egdon Heath - 15
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 15
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 3
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 11
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 22
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 33
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 19
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26


----------



## science

after ptr: 

Bach / Rach 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 15
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 9
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 25
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 8
Holst: Egdon Heath - 15
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 15
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 4
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 11
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 22
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 33
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 19
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26


----------



## pjang23

After science

Schumann Reger

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 15
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 9
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 25
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 8
Holst: Egdon Heath - 15
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 15
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 4
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 12
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 24
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 33
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 19
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Pettersson / Bach

Nominated:
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 16
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 9
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 25
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 8
Holst: Egdon Heath - 15
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 15
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 4
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 12
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 24
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 33
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 19
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Brahms / Reger

Nominated:
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 16
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 9
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 27
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 8
Holst: Egdon Heath - 15
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 15
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 4
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 5
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 24
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 33
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 19
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Sorabji / Scelsi

Nominated:
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 16
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 9
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 27
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 8
Holst: Egdon Heath - 15
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 15
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 4
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 13
*Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 28*
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 24
*Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé - 35*
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 19
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé

*Nominated*:
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 16
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 9
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 27
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 17
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 8
Holst: Egdon Heath - 15
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 15
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 4
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 19
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Rubbra / Golijov

*Nominated*:
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 16
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 9
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 27
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 18
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 8
Holst: Egdon Heath - 15
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 15
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 21
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 4
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 30
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 19
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Poulenc/Ligeti

*Nominated*:
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 16
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 9
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 27
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 18
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 8
Holst: Egdon Heath - 15
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 16
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 23
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 4
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 30
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 19
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26


----------



## Nereffid

after Aecio:

Poulenc / Haydn

Nominated:
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 16
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 9
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 27
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 18
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 9
Holst: Egdon Heath - 15
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 16
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 4
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 30
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 19
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Nereffid

Ligeti / Stockhausen

Nominated:
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 16
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 9
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 27
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 18
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 9
Holst: Egdon Heath - 15
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 18
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 4
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 30
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 20
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26


----------



## science

after berghansson:

SS / Brahms

Nominated:
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 16
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 9
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 28
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 18
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 9
Holst: Egdon Heath - 15
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 18
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 4
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 30
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 12
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 20
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26


----------



## Mika

after science:

Golijov Stockhausen

Nominated:
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 16
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 9
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 28
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 9
Holst: Egdon Heath - 15
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 18
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 4
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 30
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 12
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26


----------



## Orpheus

After Mika:

Holst/Rubbra

Nominated:
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 16
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 9
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 28
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 9
Holst: Egdon Heath - 17
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 18
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 4
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 13
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 31
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 12
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26


----------



## pjang23

Rubbra Reger

Nominated:
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 16
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 9
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 28
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 9
Holst: Egdon Heath - 17
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 18
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 4
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 14
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 33
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 12
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

SS / Brahms

Nominated:
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 16
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 9
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 29
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 9
Holst: Egdon Heath - 17
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 18
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 23
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 4
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 14
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 33
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Bach / Messiaen

Nominated:
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 18
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 9
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 29
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 9
Holst: Egdon Heath - 17
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 18
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 24
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 4
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 14
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 33
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Rachmaninov / Holst

Nominated:
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 18
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 9
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 29
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 9
Holst: Egdon Heath - 18
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 18
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 24
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 6
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 14
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 33
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Pettersson (2nd) / Messiaen

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 18
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 9
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 29
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 9
Holst: Egdon Heath - 18
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 18
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 12
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 25
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 4
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 6
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 14
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 33
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Rubbra / Marais

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 18
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 9
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 29
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 9
Holst: Egdon Heath - 18
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 18
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 13
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 25
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 4
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 6
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 14
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 35
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26


----------



## Mika

after Nereffid:

Haydn / Rubbra


Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 18
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 9
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 29
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 11
Holst: Egdon Heath - 18
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 18
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 13
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 25
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 4
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 6
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 14
Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 36
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 24
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

Mika said:


> after Nereffid:
> 
> Haydn / Rubbra
> 
> Nominated:
> 
> Seconded:
> Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 18
> Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 9
> Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 3
> Boulez: Sur Incises - 5
> Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 29
> Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
> Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
> Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
> Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 11
> Holst: Egdon Heath - 18
> Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 18
> Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 13
> Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 25
> Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 4
> Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
> Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 6
> Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 14
> Rubbra: Symphony #1 - 36
> Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 14
> Scelsi: Anahit - 6
> Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 24
> Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 21
> Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26


Yay. First Rubbra piece enshrined. I'd do the honours but I'm on the iPhone today.


----------



## pjang23

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere”
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1

After Mika: 

Reger Schumann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 18
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 9
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 29
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 11
Holst: Egdon Heath - 18
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 18
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 13
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 25
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 4
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 6
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 25
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26


----------



## Aecio

After Pjang23

SS/Bartok

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 18
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 9
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 4
Boulez: Sur Incises - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 29
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 11
Holst: Egdon Heath - 18
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 18
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 13
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 25
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 4
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 6
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 25
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Brahms / Ciconia

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 18
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 9
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 4
Boulez: Sur Incises - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 31
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 5
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 11
Holst: Egdon Heath - 18
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 18
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 13
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 25
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 4
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 6
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 25
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26


----------



## Orpheus

After Pauliegatto:

Marais/Ciconia

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 18
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 9
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 4
Boulez: Sur Incises - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 31
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 6
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 11
Holst: Egdon Heath - 18
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 18
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 15
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 25
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 4
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 6
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 25
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Orpheus

Holst / Szymanowski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 18
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 9
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 4
Boulez: Sur Incises - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 31
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 6
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 11
Holst: Egdon Heath - 20
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 18
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 15
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 25
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 4
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 6
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 16
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 25
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 27


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Brahms / Reger

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 18
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 9
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 4
Boulez: Sur Incises - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 33
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 6
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 11
Holst: Egdon Heath - 20
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 18
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 15
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 25
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 4
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 6
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 17
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 25
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 27


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Bach / Pettersson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 20
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 9
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 4
Boulez: Sur Incises - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 33
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 6
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 11
Holst: Egdon Heath - 20
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 18
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 15
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 25
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 6
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 17
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 25
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 27


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 (nominated / Bach

*Nominated:*
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 21
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 9
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 4
Boulez: Sur Incises - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 33
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 6
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 11
Holst: Egdon Heath - 20
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 18
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 15
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 25
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 6
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 17
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 25
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 21
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 27


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Vierne (nominated) / Stockhausen

*Nominated:*
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 2 - Mika
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 2 - ptr (< with youtube link!)

*Seconded:*
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 21
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 9
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 4
Boulez: Sur Incises - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 33
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 6
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 11
Holst: Egdon Heath - 20
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 18
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 15
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 25
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 6
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 17
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 25
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 22
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 27


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Bartok / Ligeti

Nominated:
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 2 - Mika
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 21
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 9
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 6
Boulez: Sur Incises - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 33
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 6
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 11
Holst: Egdon Heath - 20
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 19
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 15
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 25
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 6
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 17
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 25
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 22
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 27


----------



## science

after berghansson: 


Bach / Brahms 

Nominated:
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 2 - Mika
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 23
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 9
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 6
Boulez: Sur Incises - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 34
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 6
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 11
Holst: Egdon Heath - 20
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 19
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 15
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 25
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 6
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 17
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 25
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 22
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Science

Vierne / Sibelius (approvals all round)

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 23
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 9
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 6
Boulez: Sur Incises - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 34
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 6
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 11
Holst: Egdon Heath - 20
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 19
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 15
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 25
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 5
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 6
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 17
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 25
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 3
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 22
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 27
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 4


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Messiaen / Pettersson

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 23
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 9
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 6
Boulez: Sur Incises - 5
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 34
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 6
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 11
Holst: Egdon Heath - 20
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 19
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 15
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 27
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 6
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 6
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 17
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 25
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 3
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 22
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 27
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After ptr:

Reger / Boulez

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 23
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 9
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 6
Boulez: Sur Incises - 6
Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67 - 34
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 6
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 11
Holst: Egdon Heath - 20
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 19
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 15
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 27
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 6
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 6
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 19
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 25
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 3
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 22
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 27
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 4


----------



## mmsbls

Brahms was enshrined several posts ago.

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere”
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 23
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 9
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 6
Boulez: Sur Incises - 6
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 6
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 11
Holst: Egdon Heath - 20
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 19
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 15
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 27
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 6
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 6
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 19
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 25
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 3
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 22
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 27
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 4


----------



## Nereffid

after mmsbls:

Dvorak (nominated) / Szymanowski

*Nominated:*
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 -2 - Nereffid

*Seconded:*
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 23
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 9
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 6
Boulez: Sur Incises - 6
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 6
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 11
Holst: Egdon Heath - 20
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 19
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 15
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 27
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 6
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 6
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 19
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 25
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 3
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 22
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 28
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 4


----------



## pjang23

Barber Schumann

Nominated:
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 -2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 23
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 11
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 6
Boulez: Sur Incises - 6
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 6
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 11
Holst: Egdon Heath - 20
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 19
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 15
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 27
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 6
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 6
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 19
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 26
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 3
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 22
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 28
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 4


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Szymanovski Sibelius

Nominated:
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 -2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 23
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 11
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 6
Boulez: Sur Incises - 6
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 6
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 11
Holst: Egdon Heath - 20
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 19
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 15
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 27
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 6
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 6
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 19
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 26
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 4
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 22
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 30
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 4


----------



## Aecio

Pierné/Bartok

Nominated:
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 -2 - Nereffid
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 23
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 11
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 7
Boulez: Sur Incises - 6
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 6
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 11
Holst: Egdon Heath - 20
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 19
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 15
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 27
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 6
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 6
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 19
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 26
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 4
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 22
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 30
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Aecio:

Szymanowski / Stockhausen

Nominated:
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 -2 - Nereffid
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 23
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 11
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 7
Boulez: Sur Incises - 6
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 6
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 11
Holst: Egdon Heath - 20
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 19
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 15
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 27
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 6
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 6
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 19
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 26
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 4
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 23
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 32
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 4


----------



## science

after PG: 

Bach / SS

Nominated:
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 -2 - Nereffid
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 25
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 11
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 7
Boulez: Sur Incises - 6
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 6
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 11
Holst: Egdon Heath - 20
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 19
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 15
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 27
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 6
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 6
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 19
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 26
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 4
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 23
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 32
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Rachmaninov / Marais

Nominated:
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 -2 - Nereffid
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 25
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 11
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 7
Boulez: Sur Incises - 6
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 6
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 11
Holst: Egdon Heath - 20
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 19
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 16
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 27
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 6
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 8
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 19
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 26
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 4
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 23
Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 32
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 4


----------



## Orpheus

After MagneticGhost

Szymanowski/Sibelius

Nominated:
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 -2 - Nereffid
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 25
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 11
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 7
Boulez: Sur Incises - 6
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 6
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 11
Holst: Egdon Heath - 20
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 19
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 16
*Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 27*
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 6
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 8
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 19
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 26
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 5
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 23
*Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante" - 34*
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 4


----------



## Orpheus

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere”
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"

Nominated:
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 -2 - Nereffid
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 25
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 11
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 7
Boulez: Sur Incises - 6
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 6
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 11
Holst: Egdon Heath - 20
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 19
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 16
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 27
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 6
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 8
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 19
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 26
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 5
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 23
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 4


----------



## Trout

After Orpheus:

Messiaen / Pettersson

Nominated:
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 -2 - Nereffid
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 25
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 11
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 7
Boulez: Sur Incises - 6
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 6
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 11
Holst: Egdon Heath - 20
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 19
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 16
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 29
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 8
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 19
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 26
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 5
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 23
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

The beautiful liturgy of Rachmaninov for those who've not found it yet


----------



## pjang23

Reger Barber

Nominated:
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 -2 - Nereffid
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 25
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 12
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 7
Boulez: Sur Incises - 6
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 6
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 11
Holst: Egdon Heath - 20
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 19
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 16
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 29
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 8
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 21
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 26
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 5
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 23
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 4


----------



## Mika

after pjang23:

Messiaen Ligeti

*Nominated:*
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 -2 - Nereffid
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 -2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 25
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 12
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 7
Boulez: Sur Incises - 6
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 6
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 11
Holst: Egdon Heath - 20
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 20
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 16
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 31
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 8
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 21
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 26
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 5
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 23
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 4


----------



## Trout

Likewise, here is a great performance of Pettersson's wonderfully cheerful 7th symphony:








By the way, thanks mmsbls for the nomination of Boulez's _Sur Incises_ as I think it may be my first breakthrough with Boulez. I have tried some of his other pieces (e.g. _Le Marteau_, _Pli Selon Pli_, _explosante_) which seemed fairly abstruse for me, but I was able to enjoy _Sur Incises_ and my greater understanding may provide further insight into his other works.

Now time to try the new round of nominations. Let's hope the rest of you did not slack on your offerings.


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Rachmaninov / Messiaen

*Nominated:*
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 -2 - Nereffid
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 -2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 25
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 12
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 7
Boulez: Sur Incises - 6
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 6
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 11
Holst: Egdon Heath - 20
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 20
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 16
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 32
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 7
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 21
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 26
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 5
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 23
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Pettersson / Messiaen

Nominated:
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 -2 - Nereffid
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 25
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 12
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 7
Boulez: Sur Incises - 6
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 6
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 11
Holst: Egdon Heath - 20
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 20
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 16
* Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées - 33*
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 9
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 21
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
* Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 26*
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 5
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 23
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere”
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées

New Board

Nominated:
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 -2 - Nereffid
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 25
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 12
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 7
Boulez: Sur Incises - 6
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 6
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 11
Holst: Egdon Heath - 20
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 20
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 9
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 21
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 26
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 5
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 23
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 4


----------



## Aecio

Sibelius/Pettersson

Nominated:
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 -2 - Nereffid
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 25
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 12
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 7
Boulez: Sur Incises - 6
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 6
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 11
Holst: Egdon Heath - 20
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 20
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 21
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 26
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 7
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 23
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 4


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Bach / Dvorak 

Nominated:
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 27
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 12
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 7
Boulez: Sur Incises - 6
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 6
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 -3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 11
Holst: Egdon Heath - 20
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 20
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 21
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 6
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 26
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 7
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 23
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Bach / Scelsi

Nominated:
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 29
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 12
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 7
Boulez: Sur Incises - 6
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 6
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 -3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 11
Holst: Egdon Heath - 20
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 20
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 10
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 21
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 7
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 26
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 7
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 23
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 4


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Bach / Pettersson

Nominated:
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 31
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 12
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 7
Boulez: Sur Incises - 6
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 6
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 -3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 11
Holst: Egdon Heath - 20
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 20
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 11
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 21
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 7
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 26
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 7
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 23
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 4


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Pettersson / Vierne

*Nominated*:
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 -2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 31
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 12
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 7
Boulez: Sur Incises - 6
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 6
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 -3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 11
Holst: Egdon Heath - 20
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 20
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 21
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 7
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 26
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 7
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 23
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Boulez / Haydn

Nominated:
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 31
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 12
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 7
Boulez: Sur Incises - 8
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 6
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 -3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 12
Holst: Egdon Heath - 20
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 20
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 21
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 7
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 26
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 7
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 23
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 5


----------



## Nereffid

after MagneticGhost:

Ligeti / Schumann

Nominated:
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 31
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 12
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 7
Boulez: Sur Incises - 8
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 6
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 -3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 12
Holst: Egdon Heath - 20
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 22
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 21
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 7
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 27
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 7
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 23
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 5


----------



## Mika

after Nereffid:

Bach Barber

Nominated:
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 33
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 13
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 7
Boulez: Sur Incises - 8
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 6
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 -3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 12
Holst: Egdon Heath - 20
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 22
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 21
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 7
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 27
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 7
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 23
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 5


----------



## science

after Mika:

SS / Bach

Nominated:
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
*Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 - 34*
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 13
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 7
Boulez: Sur Incises - 8
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 6
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 -3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 12
Holst: Egdon Heath - 20
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 22
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 21
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 7
*Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 27*
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 7
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 23
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 5


----------



## science

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere”
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 

Nominated:
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 13
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 7
Boulez: Sur Incises - 8
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 6
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 -3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 12
Holst: Egdon Heath - 20
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 22
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 21
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 7
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 27
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 7
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 23
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 5


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Debussy

Nominated:
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 1 - pjang23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 13
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 7
Boulez: Sur Incises - 8
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 6
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 -3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 12
Holst: Egdon Heath - 20
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 22
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 10
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 21
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 7
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 29
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 7
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 23
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 5


----------



## science

Aecio, is there any particular recording of the Pierné sonata that you enjoy?


----------



## Aecio

After Pjang23

Bartok/Rachmaninov

Nominated:
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 1 - pjang23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 13
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 9
Boulez: Sur Incises - 8
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 6
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 -3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 12
Holst: Egdon Heath - 20
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 22
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 11
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 21
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 7
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 29
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 7
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 23
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 5


----------



## Aecio

Dear Science,

You will find enclosed below an amazon link to the (for me) best version of the Pierne sonata. I got the idea when the Lekeu sonata was proposed, I have both works on the same CD and I enjoy much more the Pierné work.
There was also an adaptation of this work with the same opus number to flute & piano but I prefer the original work for violin.

http://www.amazon.com/Lekeu-Sonate-...8&qid=1375276486&sr=8-4&keywords=pierne+lekeu


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Schumann / Ciconia

Nominated:
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 1 - pjang23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 13
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 9
Boulez: Sur Incises - 8
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 -3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 12
Holst: Egdon Heath - 20
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 22
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 11
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 21
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 7
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 31
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 7
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 23
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Holst / Debussy

Nominated:
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 13
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 9
Boulez: Sur Incises - 8
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 2
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 -3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 12
Holst: Egdon Heath - 22
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 22
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 11
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 21
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 7
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 31
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 7
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 23
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Reger / Boulez

Nominated:
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 13
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 9
Boulez: Sur Incises - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 2
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 -3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 12
Holst: Egdon Heath - 22
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 22
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 11
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 7
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 31
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 7
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 23
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 5


----------



## Orpheus

After mmsbls:

Holst/Vierne

Nominated:
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 13
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 9
Boulez: Sur Incises - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 2
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 -3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 12
Holst: Egdon Heath - 24
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 22
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 13
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 11
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 7
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 31
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 7
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 23
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 6


----------



## Trout

After Orpheus:

Martinu / Pettersson

Nominated:
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 2 - Trout
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 13
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 9
Boulez: Sur Incises - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 2
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 -3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 12
Holst: Egdon Heath - 24
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 22
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 14
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 11
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 7
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 31
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 7
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 23
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 6


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Stockhausen Boulez

Nominated:
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 2 - Trout
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 13
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 9
Boulez: Sur Incises - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 2
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 -3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 12
Holst: Egdon Heath - 24
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 22
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 14
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 11
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 7
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 31
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 7
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 25
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Bartok / Stockhausen

Nominated:
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 2 - Trout
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 13
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 11
Boulez: Sur Incises - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 2
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 -3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 12
Holst: Egdon Heath - 24
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 22
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 14
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 11
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 7
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 31
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 7
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 26
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 6


----------



## ptr

After berghansson

Stockhausen / Bartók

*Nominated*:
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 2 - Trout
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 -2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 13
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 12
Boulez: Sur Incises - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 2
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 -3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 20
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 12
Holst: Egdon Heath - 24
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 22
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 14
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 11
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 7
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 31
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 7
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 28
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 6


----------



## science

after ptr:

Dvorak / Golijov 

Nominated:
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 2 - Trout
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 -2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 13
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 12
Boulez: Sur Incises - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 2
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 5
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 12
Holst: Egdon Heath - 24
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 22
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 14
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 11
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 7
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 31
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 7
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 28
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 6


----------



## Trout

After science:

Schumann / Pierne

Nominated:
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 13
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 12
Boulez: Sur Incises - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 2
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 5
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 12
Holst: Egdon Heath - 24
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 22
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 16
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 11
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 7
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 33
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 7
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 28
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 6


----------



## Orpheus

After Trout:

Rachmaninov/Marais

Nominated:
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 13
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 12
Boulez: Sur Incises - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 2
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 5
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 12
Holst: Egdon Heath - 24
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 22
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 13
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 7
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 33
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 7
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 28
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Orpheus:

Schumann / Ligeti

Nominated:
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 13
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 12
Boulez: Sur Incises - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 2
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 5
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 12
Holst: Egdon Heath - 24
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 23
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 13
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 7
*Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74 - 35*
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 7
*Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 28*
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644 
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74

*Nominated*:
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 13
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 12
Boulez: Sur Incises - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 2
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 5
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 12
Holst: Egdon Heath - 24
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 23
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 13
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 7
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 7
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 28
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 6


----------



## pjang23

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere”
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74

Debussy Barber

Nominated:
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 14
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 12
Boulez: Sur Incises - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 4
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 5
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 12
Holst: Egdon Heath - 24
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 23
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 13
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 23
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 7
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 7
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 28
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Dvorak / Reger

Nominated:
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 14
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 12
Boulez: Sur Incises - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 4
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 7
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 12
Holst: Egdon Heath - 24
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 23
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 13
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 7
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 7
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 28
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 6


----------



## Nereffid

after mmsbls:

Mozart (nominated) / Martinu (seconded)

*Nominated:*
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded:*
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 14
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 12
Boulez: Sur Incises - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 4
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 7
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 12
Holst: Egdon Heath - 24
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 23
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 3
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 13
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 7
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 7
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 28
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 6


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Vierne / Rachmaninoff

*Nominated:*
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded:*
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 14
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 12
Boulez: Sur Incises - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 4
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 7
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 12
Holst: Egdon Heath - 24
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 23
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 3
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 7
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 7
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 28
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Ptr

Brian / Stockhausen

*Nominated:*
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded:*
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 14
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 12
Boulez: Sur Incises - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 13
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 4
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 7
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 12
Holst: Egdon Heath - 24
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 23
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 3
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 7
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 7
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 29
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 8


----------



## Mika

After MagneticGhost:

Stockhausen Ligeti

Nominated:
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 14
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 12
Boulez: Sur Incises - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 13
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 4
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 7
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 12
Holst: Egdon Heath - 24
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 24
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 3
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 19
Scelsi: Anahit - 7
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 7
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 31
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 8


----------



## science

after Mika:

Haydn / SS

Nominated:
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 14
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 12
Boulez: Sur Incises - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 13
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 4
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 7
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 14
Holst: Egdon Heath - 24
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 24
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 3
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 20
Scelsi: Anahit - 7
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 7
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 31
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Science

SS/Martinu

Nominated:
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 14
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 12
Boulez: Sur Incises - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 13
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 4
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 7
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 14
Holst: Egdon Heath - 24
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 24
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 4
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 7
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 7
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 31
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 8


----------



## Orpheus

After Aecio

Holst/Brian

Nominated:
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 14
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 12
Boulez: Sur Incises - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 4
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 7
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 14
Holst: Egdon Heath - 26
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 24
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 4
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 7
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 7
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 31
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Orpheus

Stockhausen / Sibelius

Nominated:
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 14
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 12
Boulez: Sur Incises - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 4
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 7
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 14
*Holst: Egdon Heath - 26*
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 24
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 4
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 7
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 8
*Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge - 33*
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge

*Nominated*:
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded*:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 14
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 12
Boulez: Sur Incises - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 4
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 7
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 14
Holst: Egdon Heath - 26
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 24
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 4
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 7
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 8
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 8


----------



## pjang23

Debussy Reger

Nominated:
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 14
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 12
Boulez: Sur Incises - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 6
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 7
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 14
Holst: Egdon Heath - 26
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 24
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 4
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 25
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 7
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 8
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 8


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Pettersson / Martinu

Nominated:
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 14
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 12
Boulez: Sur Incises - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 6
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 7
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 14
Holst: Egdon Heath - 26
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 24
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 5
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 16
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 25
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 7
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 8
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Dvorak / Reger

Nominated:
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 14
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 12
Boulez: Sur Incises - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 6
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 9
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 14
Holst: Egdon Heath - 26
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 24
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 5
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 16
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 26
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 7
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 8
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Haydn / Vierne

Nominated:
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 14
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 12
Boulez: Sur Incises - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 6
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 9
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 16
Holst: Egdon Heath - 26
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 24
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 5
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 16
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 26
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 7
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 8
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After MagneticGhost

Pettersson / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 14
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 12
Boulez: Sur Incises - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 6
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 9
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 16
Holst: Egdon Heath - 26
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 24
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 5
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 3
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 18
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 26
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 7
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 8
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 9


----------



## Nereffid

after berghansson:

Holst / Ligeti


Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 14
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 12
Boulez: Sur Incises - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 6
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 9
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 16
Holst: Egdon Heath - 28
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 5
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 3
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 18
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 26
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 7
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 8
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 9


----------



## Mika

after Nereffid:

Boulez Scelsi


Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 14
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 12
Boulez: Sur Incises - 12
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 6
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 9
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 16
Holst: Egdon Heath - 28
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 5
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 3
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 18
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 14
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 26
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 8
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 8
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 9


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Rachmaninov / Pettersson

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 14
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 12
Boulez: Sur Incises - 12
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 6
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 9
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 16
Holst: Egdon Heath - 28
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 5
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 3
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 19
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 16
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 26
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 8
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 8
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 9


----------



## science

after ptr:

SS / Holst

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 14
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 12
Boulez: Sur Incises - 12
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 6
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 9
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 16
Holst: Egdon Heath - 29
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 5
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 3
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 19
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 16
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 26
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 8
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 8
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 9


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Bartok/Martinu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 14
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 14
Boulez: Sur Incises - 12
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 6
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 9
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 16
Holst: Egdon Heath - 29
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 6
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 3
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 19
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 16
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 26
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 8
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 8
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Holst / Pettersson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 14
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 14
Boulez: Sur Incises - 12
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 6
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 9
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 16
Holst: Egdon Heath - 31
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 6
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 3
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 16
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 26
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 8
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 8
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 9


----------



## Orpheus

After PaulieGatto:

Sibelius/Rachmaninoff

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 14
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 14
Boulez: Sur Incises - 12
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 6
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 9
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 16
Holst: Egdon Heath - 31
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 6
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 3
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 17
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 26
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 8
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 10
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 9


----------



## Trout

After Orpheus:

Pettersson / Martinu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 14
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 14
Boulez: Sur Incises - 12
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 6
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 9
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 16
Holst: Egdon Heath - 31
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 7
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 3
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 22
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 17
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 26
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 8
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 10
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 9


----------



## pjang23

Debussy Barber

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 15
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 14
Boulez: Sur Incises - 12
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 8
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 9
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 16
Holst: Egdon Heath - 31
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 7
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 3
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 22
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 17
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 26
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 8
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 10
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 9


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Petterson Sibelius

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 15
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 14
Boulez: Sur Incises - 12
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 8
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 9
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 16
Holst: Egdon Heath - 31
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 7
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 3
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 24
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 17
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 26
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 8
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 11
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 9


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Holst / Barber

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 16
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 14
Boulez: Sur Incises - 12
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 8
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 9
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 16
*Holst: Egdon Heath - 33*
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 7
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 3
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 24
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 17
*Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 26*
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 8
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 11
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 9


----------



## Nereffid

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge

New board:

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 16
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 14
Boulez: Sur Incises - 12
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 8
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 9
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 16
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 7
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 3
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 24
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 17
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 26
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 8
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 11
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After New board:

Rachmaninov / Sibelius

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 16
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 14
Boulez: Sur Incises - 12
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 8
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 9
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 16
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 7
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 3
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 24
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 - 3
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 26
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 8
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 12
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 9


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost:

Boulez / Pierné

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 16
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 14
Boulez: Sur Incises - 14
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 8
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 9
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 16
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 7
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 3
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 24
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 - 4
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 25
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 26
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 8
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 12
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 9


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Poulenc/Sibelius

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 16
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 14
Boulez: Sur Incises - 14
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 8
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 9
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 16
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 7
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 3
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 24
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 - 4
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 27
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 26
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 8
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 13
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 9


----------



## science

after Aecio

Haydn / Mozart (what a vote in the 1200s!)

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 16
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 14
Boulez: Sur Incises - 14
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 8
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 9
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 18
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 7
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 4
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 24
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 - 4
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 27
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 26
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 8
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 13
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 9[/QUOTE]


----------



## PaulieGatto

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere”
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath

Think this should be the new board

After science:

Poulenc / Boulez

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 16
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 14
Boulez: Sur Incises - 15
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 8
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 9
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 18
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 7
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 4
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 24
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 - 4
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 29
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 26
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 8
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 13
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 9


----------



## pjang23

After PaulieGatto:

Schubert Barber

Nominated:
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - pjang23 - 2

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 17
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 14
Boulez: Sur Incises - 15
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 8
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 9
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 18
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 7
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 4
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 24
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 - 4
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 29
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 26
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 8
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 13
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Dvorak / Boulez

Nominated:
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - pjang23 - 2

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 17
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 14
Boulez: Sur Incises - 16
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 8
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 11
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 18
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 7
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 4
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 24
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 - 4
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 29
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 26
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 8
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 13
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 9


----------



## Orpheus

After mmsbls:

Vierne/Schubert(seconded)

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 17
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 14
Boulez: Sur Incises - 16
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 8
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 11
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 18
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 7
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 4
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 24
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, Op.36 - 4
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 29
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Reger: String Quartet No. 4 in E flat, op. 109 - 26
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 8
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 3
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 13
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 11


----------



## Trout

After Orpheus:

Pettersson / Martinu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 17
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 14
Boulez: Sur Incises - 16
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 8
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 11
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 18
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 8
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 4
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 4
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 29
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109 - 26
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 8
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 3
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 13
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 11


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Ciconia / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 17
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 14
Boulez: Sur Incises - 16
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 9
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 8
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 11
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 18
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 8
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 5
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 4
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 29
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109 - 26
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 8
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 3
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 13
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 11


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Poulenc / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 17
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 14
Boulez: Sur Incises - 16
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 9
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 8
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 11
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 18
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 8
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 6
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 4
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 31
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109 - 26
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 8
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 3
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 13
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 11


----------



## Nereffid

after berghansson:

Sibelius / Scelsi


Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 17
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 14
Boulez: Sur Incises - 16
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 9
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 8
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 11
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 18
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 8
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 6
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 4
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 31
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109 - 26
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 9
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 3
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 15
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 11


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Amirkhanian ‎(Nom) / Vierne

*Nominated*:
Charles Amirkhanian ‎- Walking Tune - 2 - ptr (*Sample here*)

*Seconded*:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 17
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 14
Boulez: Sur Incises - 16
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 9
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 8
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 11
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 18
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 8
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 6
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 4
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 31
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109 - 26
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 9
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 3
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 15
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Howells (nom) / Vierne

*Nominated*:
Charles Amirkhanian ‎- Walking Tune - 2 - ptr (*Sample here*)
Herbert Howells - Hymnus Paradisi - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 17
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 14
Boulez: Sur Incises - 16
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 9
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 8
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 11
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 18
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 8
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 6
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 4
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 31
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109 - 26
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 9
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 3
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 15
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 13


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Barber

Nominated:
Charles Amirkhanian ‎– Walking Tune - 2 - ptr
Herbert Howells - Hymnus Paradisi - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 18
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 14
Boulez: Sur Incises - 16
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 9
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 8
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 11
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 18
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 8
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 6
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 4
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 31
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109 - 26
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 9
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 5
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 15
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Pjang23

Sibelius/Mozart

Nominated:
Charles Amirkhanian ‎– Walking Tune - 2 - ptr
Herbert Howells - Hymnus Paradisi - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 18
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 14
Boulez: Sur Incises - 16
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 9
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 8
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 11
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 18
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 8
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 6
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 4
Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 31
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109 - 26
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 9
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 5
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 15
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Poulenc / Pierne

Nominated:
Charles Amirkhanian ‎- Walking Tune - 2 - ptr
Herbert Howells - Hymnus Paradisi - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 18
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 14
Boulez: Sur Incises - 16
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 9
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 8
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 11
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 18
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 8
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 6
*Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 26*
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 5
*Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano - 33*
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
*Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109 - 26*
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 9
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 5
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 15
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano

*Nominated*:
Charles Amirkhanian ‎- Walking Tune - 2 - ptr
Herbert Howells - Hymnus Paradisi - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 18
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 14
Boulez: Sur Incises - 16
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 9
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 8
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 11
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 18
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 8
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 6
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 5
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109 - 26
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 9
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 5
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 15
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Reger / Dvorak

Nominated:
Charles Amirkhanian ‎– Walking Tune - 2 - ptr
Herbert Howells - Hymnus Paradisi - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 18
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 14
Boulez: Sur Incises - 16
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 9
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 8
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 12
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 18
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 8
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 6
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 5
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109 - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 9
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 5
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 15
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 13


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Haydn / Debussy

Nominated:
Charles Amirkhanian ‎– Walking Tune - 2 - ptr
Herbert Howells - Hymnus Paradisi - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 18
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 14
Boulez: Sur Incises - 16
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 9
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 9
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 12
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 20
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 17
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 8
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 6
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 5
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109 - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 9
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 5
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 15
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 13


----------



## Orpheus

After Science:

Marais/Howells(seconded)

Nominated:
Charles Amirkhanian ‎– Walking Tune - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 18
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 14
Boulez: Sur Incises - 16
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 9
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 9
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 12
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 20
Herbert Howells - Hymnus Paradisi - 3
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 19
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 8
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 6
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 5
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109 - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 9
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 5
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 15
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 13


----------



## Trout

After Orpheus:

Martinu / Scelsi

Nominated:
Charles Amirkhanian ‎– Walking Tune - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 18
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 14
Boulez: Sur Incises - 16
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 9
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 9
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 12
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 20
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 3
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 19
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 10
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 6
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 5
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109 - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 5
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 15
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After trout

Martinu / Haydn

Nominated:
Charles Amirkhanian ‎– Walking Tune - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 18
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 14
Boulez: Sur Incises - 16
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 9
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 9
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 12
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 21
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 3
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 19
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 12
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 6
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 5
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109 - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 5
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 15
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 13


----------



## Nereffid

after MagneticGhost:

Marais / Barber


Nominated:
Charles Amirkhanian ‎– Walking Tune - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 19
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 14
Boulez: Sur Incises - 16
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 9
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 9
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 12
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 21
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 3
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 21
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 12
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 6
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 5
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109 - 28
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 5
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 15
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 13


Has anyone else listened to the sample of Amirkhanian's "Walking Tune" and thought it might just be the opening of a Monty Python record?


----------



## Mika

after Nereffid:

Haydn Reger


Nominated:
Charles Amirkhanian ‎– Walking Tune - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 19
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 14
Boulez: Sur Incises - 16
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 9
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 9
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 12
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 23
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 3
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 21
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 12
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 6
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 5
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109 - 29
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 5
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 15
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

Nereffid said:


> Has anyone else listened to the sample of Amirkhanian's "Walking Tune" and thought it might just be the opening of a Monty Python record?


It reminds me of a Pink Floyd track. Not enough in the sample to make any judgement. Luckily the whole track is on Spotify so I will listen after work. Quite looking forward to it. I'm intrigued.


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Bridge/Martinu

Nominated:
Charles Amirkhanian ‎– Walking Tune - 2 - ptr
Frank Bridge: The sea - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 19
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 14
Boulez: Sur Incises - 16
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 9
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 9
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 12
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 23
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 3
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 21
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 13
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 6
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 5
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109 - 29
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 5
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 15
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Nono: Il canto sospeso / Amirkhanian

Nominated:
Frank Bridge: The sea - 2 - Aecio
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 2 - Paulie Gatto

Seconded:
Amirkhanian ‎- Walking Tune - 3
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 19
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 14
Boulez: Sur Incises - 16
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 9
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 9
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 12
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 23
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 3
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 21
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 13
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 6
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 5
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109 - 29
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 5
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 15
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 13

Think its about time for Luigi Nono to get onto this list


----------



## Orpheus

After PaulieGatto:

Sibelius/Ciconia

Nominated:
Frank Bridge: The sea - 2 - Aecio
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 2 - Paulie Gatto

Seconded:
Amirkhanian ‎– Walking Tune - 3
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 19
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 14
Boulez: Sur Incises - 16
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 9
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 12
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 23
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 3
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 21
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 13
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 6
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 5
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109 - 29
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 5
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 17
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 13


----------



## pjang23

Reger Debussy

Nominated:
Frank Bridge: The sea - 2 - Aecio
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 2 - Paulie Gatto

Seconded:
Amirkhanian ‎– Walking Tune - 3
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 19
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 14
Boulez: Sur Incises - 16
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 10
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 12
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 23
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 3
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 21
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 13
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 6
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 5
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109 - 31
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 5
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 17
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Bridge 2nd / Amirkhanian 

Nominated:

Nono: Il canto sospeso - 2 - Paulie Gatto

Seconded:
Amirkhanian ‎– Walking Tune - 4
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 19
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 14
Boulez: Sur Incises - 16
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Bridge: The sea - 4
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 10
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 12
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 23
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 3
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 21
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 13
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 6
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 5
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109 - 31
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 5
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 17
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 13


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Martinu / Nono

Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 4
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 19
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 14
Boulez: Sur Incises - 16
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Bridge: The Sea - 4
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 10
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 12
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 23
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 3
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 21
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 15
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 6
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 3
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 5
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109 - 31
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 5
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 17
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Reger / Dvorak

Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 4
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 19
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 14
Boulez: Sur Incises - 16
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Bridge: The Sea - 4
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 10
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 13
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 23
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 3
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 21
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 15
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 6
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 3
*Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 26*
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 5
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
*Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109 - 33*
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 5
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 17
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 13


----------



## mmsbls

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere”
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109

Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 4
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 19
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 14
Boulez: Sur Incises - 16
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Bridge: The Sea - 4
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 10
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 13
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 23
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 3
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 21
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 15
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 6
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 3
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 5
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 5
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 17
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 13


----------



## Mika

after mmsbls:

Amirkhanian Boulez

Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 6
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 19
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 14
Boulez: Sur Incises - 17
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Bridge: The Sea - 4
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 10
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 13
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 23
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 3
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 21
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 15
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 6
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 3
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 5
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 5
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 17
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 13


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Bartok / Haydn


Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 6
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 19
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 16
Boulez: Sur Incises - 17
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Bridge: The Sea - 4
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 10
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 13
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 3
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 21
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 15
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 6
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 3
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 5
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 5
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 17
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 13


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Nono / Pettersson

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 6
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 19
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 16
Boulez: Sur Incises - 17
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Bridge: The Sea - 4
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 10
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 13
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 3
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 21
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 15
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 6
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 5
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 27
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 5
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 5
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 17
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 13


----------



## Trout

Adding ptr's two points to Nono:

Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 6
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 19
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 16
Boulez: Sur Incises - 17
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Bridge: The Sea - 4
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 10
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 13
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 3
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 21
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 15
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 6
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 5
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 27
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 5
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 5
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 17
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 13


----------



## ptr

Trout said:


> Adding ptr's two points to Nono:


Thanks Mr T, I've have done so aswell for form. I've been besieged by a humdinger of summer cold this week so I'm not to be reckoned with, every orifice of my body is leaking snot, I'm a sore sight for any eye... 

/ptr


----------



## pjang23

Edit: Too early ---------------------------------------------


----------



## science

after Trout:

Nono / Dvorak 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 6
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 19
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 16
Boulez: Sur Incises - 17
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Bridge: The Sea - 4
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 10
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 14
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 3
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 21
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 15
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 6
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 7
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 27
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 5
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 5
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 17
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Pierne/Bartok

Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 6
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 19
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 17
Boulez: Sur Incises - 17
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Bridge: The Sea - 4
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 10
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 14
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 3
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 21
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 15
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 6
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 7
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 27
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 5
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 17
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Pettersson / Howells

Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 6
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 19
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 17
Boulez: Sur Incises - 17
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Bridge: The Sea - 4
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 10
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 14
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 4
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 21
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 15
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 6
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 7
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 29
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 5
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 17
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 13


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Pettersson / Martinu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 6
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 19
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 17
Boulez: Sur Incises - 17
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Bridge: The Sea - 4
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 10
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 14
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 4
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 21
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 16
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 6
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 7
Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 31
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 5
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 17
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 13


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Schubert Pettersson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 6
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 19
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 17
Boulez: Sur Incises - 17
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Bridge: The Sea - 4
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 10
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 14
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 4
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 21
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 16
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 6
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 7
*Pettersson: Symphony #7 - 32*
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 7
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 17
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 13


----------



## pjang23

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere”
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7

Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 6
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 19
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 17
Boulez: Sur Incises - 17
Brian: Violin Concerto - 14
Bridge: The Sea - 4
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 10
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 14
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 4
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 21
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 16
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 6
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 7
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 17
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 13


----------



## Orpheus

After pjang23

Sibelius/Brian

Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 6
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 19
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 17
Boulez: Sur Incises - 17
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 4
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 10
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 14
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 4
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 21
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 16
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 6
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 7
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 19
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Orpheus:

Dvorak / Boulez

Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 6
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 19
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 17
Boulez: Sur Incises - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 4
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 10
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 16
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 4
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 21
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 16
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 6
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 7
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 19
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 13


----------



## Nereffid

after mmsbls:

Dvorak / Mozart


Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 6
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 19
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 17
Boulez: Sur Incises - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 4
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 10
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 4
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 21
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 16
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 7
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 7
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 19
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Nereffid

Howells / Amirkhanian 


Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 7
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 19
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 17
Boulez: Sur Incises - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 4
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 10
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 6
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 21
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 16
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 7
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 7
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 19
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 13


----------



## ptr

After MaGho

Bridge / Vierne

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 7
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 19
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 17
Boulez: Sur Incises - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 6
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 10
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 6
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 25
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 21
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 16
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 7
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 7
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 19
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 14


----------



## Mika

After ptr:

Ligeti Barber


Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 7
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 20
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 17
Boulez: Sur Incises - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 6
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 10
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 6
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 27
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 21
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 16
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 7
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 7
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 19
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 14


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika:

Ligeti / Bartok


Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 7
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 20
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 18
Boulez: Sur Incises - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 6
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 10
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 6
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 29
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 21
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 16
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 7
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 7
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 19
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 14


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Bartok/Schubert


Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 7
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 20
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 20
Boulez: Sur Incises - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 6
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 10
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 6
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 29
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 21
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 16
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 7
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 8
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 19
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 14


----------



## pjang23

Barber Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 7
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 22
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 20
Boulez: Sur Incises - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 6
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 10
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 6
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 29
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 21
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 16
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 7
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 9
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 19
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 14


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Dvorak / Debussy 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 7
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 22
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 20
Boulez: Sur Incises - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 6
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 11
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 20
Golijov: Ainadamar - 21
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 6
Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 29
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 21
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 16
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 7
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 9
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 19
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Ligeti / Golijov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 7
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 22
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 20
Boulez: Sur Incises - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 6
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 11
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 20
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
*Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 24*
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 6
*Ligeti: Romanian Concerto - 31*
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 21
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 16
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 7
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
*Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24*
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 9
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 19
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 7
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 22
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 20
Boulez: Sur Incises - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 6
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 11
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 20
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 6
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 21
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 16
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 7
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 9
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 19
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Dvorak / Martinu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 7
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 22
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 20
Boulez: Sur Incises - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 6
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 11
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 6
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 21
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 17
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 7
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 9
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 19
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 14


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Xenakis / Martinu

Nominated:
Xenakis: Keqrops - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 7
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 22
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 20
Boulez: Sur Incises - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 6
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 11
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 6
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 21
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 18
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 7
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 19
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 9
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 19
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Rachmaninov / Bridge

Nominated:
Xenakis: Keqrops - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 7
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 22
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 20
Boulez: Sur Incises - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 7
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 11
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 6
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 21
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 18
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 7
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 21
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 9
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 19
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 14


----------



## Orpheus

After Magneticghost

Howells/Vierne

Nominated:
Xenakis: Keqrops - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 7
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 22
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 20
Boulez: Sur Incises - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 7
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 11
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 8
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 21
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 18
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 7
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 21
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 9
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 19
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 16


----------



## Mika

After Orpheus:

Haydn Sibelius

Nominated:
Xenakis: Keqrops - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 7
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 22
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 20
Boulez: Sur Incises - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 7
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 11
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 26
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 8
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 21
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 18
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 7
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 21
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 9
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 20
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 16


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Marais / Schubert


Nominated:
Xenakis: Keqrops - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 7
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 22
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 20
Boulez: Sur Incises - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 7
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 11
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 26
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 8
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 23
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 18
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 7
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 21
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 10
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 20
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 16


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Xenakis (scnd) / Nono

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 7
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 22
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 20
Boulez: Sur Incises - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 7
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 11
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 22
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 26
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 8
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 23
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 18
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 7
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 8
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 21
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 10
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 20
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 16
Xenakis: Keqrops - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After ptr:

Dvorak / Martinu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 7
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 22
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 20
Boulez: Sur Incises - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 7
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 11
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 24
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 26
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 8
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 23
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 19
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 7
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 8
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 21
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 10
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 20
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 16
Xenakis: Keqrops - 4


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Martinu / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 7
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 22
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 20
Boulez: Sur Incises - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 7
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 11
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 24
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 26
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 8
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 23
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 21
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 7
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 8
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 21
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 10
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 20
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 16
Xenakis: Keqrops - 5


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Barber Debussy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 7
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 24
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 20
Boulez: Sur Incises - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 7
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 12
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 24
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 26
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 8
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 23
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 21
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 7
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 8
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 21
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 10
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 20
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 16
Xenakis: Keqrops - 5


----------



## Orpheus

After pjang23:

Marais/Rachmaninoff

Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 7
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 24
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 20
Boulez: Sur Incises - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 7
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 12
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 24
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 26
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 8
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 25
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 21
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 7
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 8
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 22
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 10
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 20
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 16
Xenakis: Keqrops - 5


----------



## Mika

After Orpheus:

Haydn Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 7
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 24
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 20
Boulez: Sur Incises - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 7
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 12
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 24
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 28
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 8
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 25
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 21
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 8
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 8
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 22
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 10
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 20
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 16
Xenakis: Keqrops - 5


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Amirkhanian / Sibelius

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 9
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 24
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 20
Boulez: Sur Incises - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 7
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 12
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 24
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 28
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 8
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 25
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 21
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 8
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 8
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 22
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 10
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 21
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 16
Xenakis: Keqrops - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Amirkhanian / Nono

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 24
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 20
Boulez: Sur Incises - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 7
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 12
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 24
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 28
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 8
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 25
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 21
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 8
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 9
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 22
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 10
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 21
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 16
Xenakis: Keqrops - 5


----------



## Nereffid

after MagneticGhost:

Bartok / Sibelius


Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 24
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 22
Boulez: Sur Incises - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 7
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 12
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 24
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 28
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 8
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 25
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 21
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 8
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 9
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 22
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 10
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 22
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 16
Xenakis: Keqrops - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Haydn/Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 24
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 22
Boulez: Sur Incises - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 7
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 12
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 24
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 28
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 8
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 25
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 21
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 8
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 9
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 22
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 10
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 22
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 16
Xenakis: Keqrops - 5[/QUOTE]


----------



## Aecio

]After Nereffid

Haydn/Mozart


Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 24
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 22
Boulez: Sur Incises - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 7
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 12
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 24
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 30
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 8
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 25
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 21
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 9
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 9
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 22
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 10
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 22
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 16
Xenakis: Keqrops - 5


----------



## Orpheus

After Aecio

Vierne/Howells

Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 24
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 22
Boulez: Sur Incises - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 7
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 12
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 24
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 30
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 9
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 25
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 21
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 9
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 9
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 22
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 10
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 22
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 18
Xenakis: Keqrops - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Orpheus:

Haydn / Boulez

Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 24
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 22
Boulez: Sur Incises - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 7
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 12
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 24
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
*Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor - 32*
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 9
*Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 25*
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 21
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 9
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 9
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 22
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 10
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 22
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 18
Xenakis: Keqrops - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 24
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 22
Boulez: Sur Incises - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 7
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 12
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 24
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 9
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 25
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 21
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 9
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 9
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 22
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 10
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 22
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 18
Xenakis: Keqrops - 5


----------



## Mika

After PaulieGatto:

Xenakis Barber

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 25
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 22
Boulez: Sur Incises - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 7
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 12
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 24
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 9
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 25
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 21
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 9
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 9
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 22
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 10
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 22
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 18
Xenakis: Keqrops - 7


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Martinu / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 25
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 22
Boulez: Sur Incises - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 7
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 12
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 24
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 9
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 25
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 23
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 9
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 9
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 22
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 10
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 22
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 18
Xenakis: Keqrops - 8


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Barber Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 27
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 22
Boulez: Sur Incises - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 7
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 12
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 24
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 9
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 25
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 23
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 9
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 9
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 22
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 11
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 22
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 18
Xenakis: Keqrops - 8


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Nono / Dvorak 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 27
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 22
Boulez: Sur Incises - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 7
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 12
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 25
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 9
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 25
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 23
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 9
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 11
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 22
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 11
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 22
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 18
Xenakis: Keqrops - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Dvorak / Martinu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 27
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 22
Boulez: Sur Incises - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 7
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 12
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 27
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 9
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 25
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 24
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 9
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 11
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 22
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 11
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 22
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 18
Xenakis: Keqrops - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Xenakis / Debussy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 27
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 22
Boulez: Sur Incises - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 7
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 13
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 27
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 9
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 25
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 24
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 9
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 11
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 22
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 11
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 22
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 18
Xenakis: Keqrops - 10


----------



## Nereffid

after MagneticGhost:

Bridge / Debussy


Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 27
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 22
Boulez: Sur Incises - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 9
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 14
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 27
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 9
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 25
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 24
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 9
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 11
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 22
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 11
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 22
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 18
Xenakis: Keqrops - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Nereffid

Bartok / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 27
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 24
Boulez: Sur Incises - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 9
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 14
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 27
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 9
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 25
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 24
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 11
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 22
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 11
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 22
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 18
Xenakis: Keqrops - 10


----------



## ptr

;506020 said:


> After berghansson
> 
> Vierne / Nono
> 
> *Nominated*:
> 
> *Seconded*:
> Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
> Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 27
> Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 24
> Boulez: Sur Incises - 19
> Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
> Bridge: The Sea - 9
> Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
> Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 14
> Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 27
> Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
> Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 9
> Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 25
> Martinů: Symphony #4 - 24
> Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
> Nono: Il canto sospeso - 12
> Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
> Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 22
> Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
> Scelsi: Anahit - 10
> Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 11
> Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 22
> Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 20
> Xenakis: Keqrops - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Bridge/Dvorak

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 27
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 24
Boulez: Sur Incises - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 14
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 28
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 9
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 25
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 24
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 22
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 11
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 22
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 20
Xenakis: Keqrops - 10


----------



## pjang23

Barber Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 29
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 24
Boulez: Sur Incises - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 14
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 28
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 9
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 25
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 24
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 22
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 12
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 22
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 20
Xenakis: Keqrops - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Barber / Ciconia

Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 31
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 24
Boulez: Sur Incises - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 11
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 14
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 28
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 9
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 25
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 24
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 22
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 12
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 22
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 20
Xenakis: Keqrops - 10


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Martinu / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 31
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 24
Boulez: Sur Incises - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 11
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 14
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 28
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 9
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 25
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 26
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 22
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 12
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 22
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 20
Xenakis: Keqrops - 11


----------



## Orpheus

After Trout:

Sibelius/Arne(nominated)

Nominated:
Arne: Artaxerxes - 1

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 31
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 24
Boulez: Sur Incises - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 11
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 14
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 28
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 9
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 25
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 26
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 22
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 12
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 20
Xenakis: Keqrops - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Orpheus:

Dvorak / Martinu

Nominated:
Arne: Artaxerxes - 1

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 31
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 24
Boulez: Sur Incises - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 11
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 14
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 30
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 9
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 25
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 27
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 22
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 12
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 20
Xenakis: Keqrops - 11


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Barber Xenakis

Nominated:
Arne: Artaxerxes - 1

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 33
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 24
Boulez: Sur Incises - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 11
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 14
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 30
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 9
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 25
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 27
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 22
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 12
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 20
Xenakis: Keqrops - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Rachmaninov / Vierne

Nominated:
Arne: Artaxerxes - 1

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 33
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 24
Boulez: Sur Incises - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 11
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 14
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 30
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 9
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 25
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 27
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 12
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 21
Xenakis: Keqrops - 12


----------



## Nereffid

after MagneticGhost:

Barber / Dvorak


Nominated:
Arne: Artaxerxes - 1

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 35
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 24
Boulez: Sur Incises - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 11
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 14
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 31
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 9
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 25
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 27
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 12
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 21
Xenakis: Keqrops - 12


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Bartók / Schubert

*Nominated*:
Arne: Artaxerxes - 1

*Seconded*:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 35
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 26
Boulez: Sur Incises - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 11
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 14
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 31
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 9
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 25
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 27
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 13
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 21
Xenakis: Keqrops - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Bartók / Barber

*Nominated*:
Arne: Artaxerxes - 1

*Seconded*:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 36
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 28
Boulez: Sur Incises - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 11
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 14
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 31
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 9
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 25
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 27
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 13
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 21
Xenakis: Keqrops - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Barber / Schubert

Nominated:
Arne: Artaxerxes - 1

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
*Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 - 38*
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 28
Boulez: Sur Incises - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 11
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 14
*Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 31*
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 9
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 25
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 27
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 14
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 21
Xenakis: Keqrops - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3

*Nominated*:
Arne: Artaxerxes - 1

*Seconded*:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 28
Boulez: Sur Incises - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 11
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 14
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 31
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 9
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 25
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 27
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 14
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 21
Xenakis: Keqrops - 12


----------



## pjang23

After PaulieGatto:

Debussy Schubert

Nominated:
Arne: Artaxerxes - 1

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 28
Boulez: Sur Incises - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 11
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 16
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 31
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 9
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 25
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 27
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 15
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 21
Xenakis: Keqrops - 12


----------



## science

after pjang23; 

Nono / SS 

Nominated:
Arne: Artaxerxes - 1

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 28
Boulez: Sur Incises - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 11
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 16
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 31
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 9
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 25
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 27
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 25
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 15
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 21
Xenakis: Keqrops - 12


----------



## Trout

After science:

Xenakis / Martinu

Nominated:
Arne: Artaxerxes - 1

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 28
Boulez: Sur Incises - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 11
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 16
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 31
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 9
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 25
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 28
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 25
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 15
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 21
Xenakis: Keqrops - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Dvorak / Howells

Nominated:
Arne: Artaxerxes - 1

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 28
Boulez: Sur Incises - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 11
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 16
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 33
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 10
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 25
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 28
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 25
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 15
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 21
Xenakis: Keqrops - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Howells / Marais

Nominated:
Arne: Artaxerxes - 1

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 28
Boulez: Sur Incises - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 11
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 16
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 33
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 12
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 26
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 28
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 25
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 15
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 21
Xenakis: Keqrops - 14


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Bridge / Howells

*Nominated*:
Arne: Artaxerxes - 1

*Seconded*:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 28
Boulez: Sur Incises - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 13
Ciconia: Una panthera - 11
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 16
Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 33
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 13
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 26
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 28
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 25
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 15
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 21
Xenakis: Keqrops - 14


----------



## Nereffid

after MagneticGhost:

Dvorak / Schubert

Nominated:
Arne: Artaxerxes - 1

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
*Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 28*
Boulez: Sur Incises - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 11
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 16
*Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44 - 35*
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 12
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 26
*Martinů: Symphony #4 - 28*
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 25
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 16
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 21
Xenakis: Keqrops - 14


----------



## Nereffid

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44

New board:

*Nominated:*
Arne: Artaxerxes - 1 - Orpheus

*Seconded:*
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 28
Boulez: Sur Incises - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 11
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 16
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 12
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 26
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 28
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 25
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 16
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 21
Xenakis: Keqrops - 14


----------



## Mika

After New board:

Rihm:Jagden und Formen (nominated) / Xenakis

Nominated:
Arne: Artaxerxes - 1 - Orpheus
Rihm:Jagden und Formen - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 28
Boulez: Sur Incises - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 11
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 16
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 12
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 26
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 28
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 25
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 16
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 21
Xenakis: Keqrops - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

SS/Bartok

Nominated:
Arne: Artaxerxes - 1 - Orpheus
Rihm:Jagden und Formen - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 29
Boulez: Sur Incises - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 11
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 16
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 12
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 26
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 28
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 27
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 16
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 21
Xenakis: Keqrops - 15


----------



## ptr

Adjustment for my collision with Nereffid in posts 433/434

Bridge / Howells

*Nominated*:
Arne: Artaxerxes - 1 - Orpheus
Rihm:Jagden und Formen - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 29
Boulez: Sur Incises - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 15
Bridge: The Sea - 13
Ciconia: Una panthera - 11
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 16
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 13
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 26
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 28
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 27
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 16
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 21
Xenakis: Keqrops - 15


----------



## Orpheus

After ptr

Marais/Brian

Nominated:
Arne: Artaxerxes - 1 - Orpheus
Rihm:Jagden und Formen - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 29
Boulez: Sur Incises - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 16
Bridge: The Sea - 13
Ciconia: Una panthera - 11
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 16
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 13
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 28
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 28
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 27
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 16
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 21
Xenakis: Keqrops - 15


----------



## pjang23

After Orpheus

Bartok Debussy

Nominated:
Arne: Artaxerxes - 1 - Orpheus
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 31
Boulez: Sur Incises - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 16
Bridge: The Sea - 13
Ciconia: Una panthera - 11
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 17
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 13
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 28
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 28
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 27
Scelsi: Anahit - 10
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 16
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 21
Xenakis: Keqrops - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Bartok / Scelsi

Nominated:
Arne: Artaxerxes - 1 - Orpheus
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 33
Boulez: Sur Incises - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 16
Bridge: The Sea - 13
Ciconia: Una panthera - 11
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 17
Golijov: Ainadamar - 22
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 13
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 28
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 28
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 27
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 16
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 21
Xenakis: Keqrops - 15


----------



## Mika

After PaulieGatto:

Golijov Boulez

*Nominated:*
Arne: Artaxerxes - 1 - Orpheus
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 33
Boulez: Sur Incises - 20
Brian: Violin Concerto - 16
Bridge: The Sea - 13
Ciconia: Una panthera - 11
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 17
Golijov: Ainadamar - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 13
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 28
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 28
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 27
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 16
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 21
Xenakis: Keqrops - 15


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika

Bartok / Xenakis

Nominated:
Arne: Artaxerxes - 1 - Orpheus
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
*Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 - 35*
Boulez: Sur Incises - 20
Brian: Violin Concerto - 16
Bridge: The Sea - 13
Ciconia: Una panthera - 11
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 17
Golijov: Ainadamar - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 13
*Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 28
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 28*
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 27
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 16
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 21
Xenakis: Keqrops - 16


----------



## Nereffid

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111

New board:

*Nominated:*
Arne: Artaxerxes - 1 - Orpheus
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Boulez: Sur Incises - 20
Brian: Violin Concerto - 16
Bridge: The Sea - 13
Ciconia: Una panthera - 11
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 17
Golijov: Ainadamar - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 13
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 28
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 28
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 27
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 16
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 21
Xenakis: Keqrops - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

New board:

Bridge / Arne (approved)

*Nominated:*

Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Arne: Artaxerxes - 2
Boulez: Sur Incises - 20
Brian: Violin Concerto - 16
Bridge: The Sea - 15
Ciconia: Una panthera - 11
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 17
Golijov: Ainadamar - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 13
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 28
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 28
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 27
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 16
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 21
Xenakis: Keqrops - 16


----------



## ptr

post MagneticGhost

Rihm (scndd) / Vierne

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Arne: Artaxerxes - 2
Boulez: Sur Incises - 20
Brian: Violin Concerto - 16
Bridge: The Sea - 15
Ciconia: Una panthera - 11
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 17
Golijov: Ainadamar - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 13
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 28
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 28
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 27
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 16
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 16


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Nordheim / Nono

Nominated:
Arne Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 2 - bergh.

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Arne: Artaxerxes - 2
Boulez: Sur Incises - 20
Brian: Violin Concerto - 16
Bridge: The Sea - 15
Ciconia: Una panthera - 11
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 17
Golijov: Ainadamar - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 13
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 28
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 28
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 15
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 27
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 16
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 16


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson

Scarlatti Marais

Nominated:
Arne Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 2 - bergh.
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Arne: Artaxerxes - 2
Boulez: Sur Incises - 20
Brian: Violin Concerto - 16
Bridge: The Sea - 15
Ciconia: Una panthera - 11
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 17
Golijov: Ainadamar - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 13
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 29
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 28
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 15
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 27
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 16
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Marais / Ciconia

Nominated:
Arne Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 2 - bergh.
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Arne: Artaxerxes - 2
Boulez: Sur Incises - 20
Brian: Violin Concerto - 16
Bridge: The Sea - 15
Ciconia: Una panthera - 12
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 17
Golijov: Ainadamar - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 13
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 31
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 28
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 15
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 27
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 16
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 16


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Xenakis / Scarlatti

Nominated:
Arne Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 2 - bergh.

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Arne: Artaxerxes - 2
Boulez: Sur Incises - 20
Brian: Violin Concerto - 16
Bridge: The Sea - 15
Ciconia: Una panthera - 12
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 17
Golijov: Ainadamar - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 13
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 31
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 28
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 15
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 27
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 3
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 16
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Boulez / Howells

Nominated:
Arne Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 2 - bergh.

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Arne: Artaxerxes - 2
Boulez: Sur Incises - 22
Brian: Violin Concerto - 16
Bridge: The Sea - 15
Ciconia: Una panthera - 12
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 17
Golijov: Ainadamar - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 14
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 31
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 28
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 15
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 27
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 3
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 16
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 18


----------



## Orpheus

After Trout:

Marais/Howells

Nominated:
Arne Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 2 - bergh.

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Arne: Artaxerxes - 2
Boulez: Sur Incises - 22
Brian: Violin Concerto - 16
Bridge: The Sea - 15
Ciconia: Una panthera - 12
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 17
Golijov: Ainadamar - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 15
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 33
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 28
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 15
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 27
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 3
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 16
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 18


----------



## Mika

After Orpheus:

Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen (nominated) / Scarlatti

*Nominated:*
Arne Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 2 - bergh.
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Arne: Artaxerxes - 2
Boulez: Sur Incises - 22
Brian: Violin Concerto - 16
Bridge: The Sea - 15
Ciconia: Una panthera - 12
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 17
Golijov: Ainadamar - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 15
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 33
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 28
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 15
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 27
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 4
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 16
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 18


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Cage (nominated) / Janacek (seconded)

*Nominated:*
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded:*
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Arne: Artaxerxes - 2
Boulez: Sur Incises - 22
Brian: Violin Concerto - 16
Bridge: The Sea - 15
Ciconia: Una panthera - 12
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 17
Golijov: Ainadamar - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 15
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 3
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 33
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 28
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 15
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 27
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 4
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 16
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Nereffid

Janacek / Brian

*Nominated:*
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded:*
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Arne: Artaxerxes - 2
Boulez: Sur Incises - 22
Brian: Violin Concerto - 17
Bridge: The Sea - 15
Ciconia: Una panthera - 12
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 17
Golijov: Ainadamar - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 15
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 5
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 33
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 28
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 15
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 27
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 4
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 16
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 18


----------



## science

after MG:

Janacek / Mozart

Nominated:
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 2 - berghansson


Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Arne: Artaxerxes - 2
Boulez: Sur Incises - 22
Brian: Violin Concerto - 17
Bridge: The Sea - 15
Ciconia: Una panthera - 12
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 17
Golijov: Ainadamar - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 15
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 7
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 33
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 28
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 15
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 27
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 4
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 16
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 18


----------



## pjang23

After science:

Marais Debussy

Nominated:
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Arne: Artaxerxes - 2
Boulez: Sur Incises - 22
Brian: Violin Concerto - 17
Bridge: The Sea - 15
Ciconia: Una panthera - 12
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 15
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 7
*Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris - 35*
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 28
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 15
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 27
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 4
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 16
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 18


----------



## pjang23

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere”
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris

Nominated:
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Arne: Artaxerxes - 2
Boulez: Sur Incises - 22
Brian: Violin Concerto - 17
Bridge: The Sea - 15
Ciconia: Una panthera - 12
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 15
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 7
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 28
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 15
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 27
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 4
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 16
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 18


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Martinu / Xenakis

Nominated:
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Arne: Artaxerxes - 2
Boulez: Sur Incises - 22
Brian: Violin Concerto - 17
Bridge: The Sea - 15
Ciconia: Una panthera - 12
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 15
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 7
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 30
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 15
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 27
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 4
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 16
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Martinu / Howells

Nominated:
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Arne: Artaxerxes - 2
Boulez: Sur Incises - 22
Brian: Violin Concerto - 17
Bridge: The Sea - 15
Ciconia: Una panthera - 12
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 16
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 7
Martinů: Symphony #4 - 32
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 15
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 27
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 4
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 16
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Martinu / Arne

Nominated:
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Arne: Artaxerxes - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 22
Brian: Violin Concerto - 17
Bridge: The Sea - 15
Ciconia: Una panthera - 12
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 16
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 7
*Martinů: Symphony #4 - 34*
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 15
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 4
*Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 27*
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 4
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 16
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4

*Nominated*:
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded*:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Arne: Artaxerxes - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 22
Brian: Violin Concerto - 17
Bridge: The Sea - 15
Ciconia: Una panthera - 12
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 16
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 7
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 15
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 27
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 4
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 16
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 19


----------



## Nereffid

after PaulieGatto:

Mozart / Bridge

*Nominated:*
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded:*
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Arne: Artaxerxes - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 22
Brian: Violin Concerto - 17
Bridge: The Sea - 16
Ciconia: Una panthera - 12
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 16
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 7
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 13
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 15
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 27
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 4
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 16
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 19


----------



## Mika

after Nereffid:

Boulez Nono


Nominated:
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 11
Arne: Artaxerxes - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 24
Brian: Violin Concerto - 17
Bridge: The Sea - 16
Ciconia: Una panthera - 12
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 16
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 7
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 13
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 16
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 24
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 27
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 4
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 16
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After =Mika

Rachmaninov / Amirkhanian 

Nominated:
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 12
Arne: Artaxerxes - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 24
Brian: Violin Concerto - 17
Bridge: The Sea - 16
Ciconia: Una panthera - 12
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 16
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 7
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 13
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 16
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 26
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 27
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 4
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 16
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 19


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Nordheim (scndd) / Rachmaninov

*Nominated*:
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded*:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 12
Arne: Artaxerxes - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 24
Brian: Violin Concerto - 17
Bridge: The Sea - 16
Ciconia: Una panthera - 12
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 16
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 7
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 13
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 16
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 27
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 27
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 4
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 16
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 19


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

SS/Howells

Nordheim (scndd) / Rachmaninov

*Nominated*:
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded*:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 12
Arne: Artaxerxes - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 24
Brian: Violin Concerto - 17
Bridge: The Sea - 16
Ciconia: Una panthera - 12
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 17
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 7
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 13
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 16
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 27
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 4
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 16
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 19


----------



## science

after Aecio:

SS / Scarlatti 

Nominated:
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 12
Arne: Artaxerxes - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 24
Brian: Violin Concerto - 17
Bridge: The Sea - 16
Ciconia: Una panthera - 12
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 17
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 7
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 13
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 16
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 27
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 31
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 5
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 16
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 19


----------



## Trout

After science:

Magnard / Xenakis

Nominated:
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 12
Arne: Artaxerxes - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 24
Brian: Violin Concerto - 17
Bridge: The Sea - 16
Ciconia: Una panthera - 12
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 17
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 7
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 13
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 16
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 27
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 31
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 5
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 16
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Saint-Saens / Xenakis

Nominated:
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 12
Arne: Artaxerxes - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 24
Brian: Violin Concerto - 17
Bridge: The Sea - 16
Ciconia: Una panthera - 12
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 24
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 17
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 7
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 13
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 16
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 27
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 4
Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 5
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 16
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 21


----------



## Mika

After PaulieGatto:

Golijov / SS

*Nominated:*
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 12
Arne: Artaxerxes - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 24
Brian: Violin Concerto - 17
Bridge: The Sea - 16
Ciconia: Una panthera - 12
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 26
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 17
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 7
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 13
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 16
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
*Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 27*
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 4
*Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18 - 34*
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 5
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 16
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 21


----------



## pjang23

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere”
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18

After Mika:

Schubert Scarlatti

Nominated:
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 12
Arne: Artaxerxes - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 24
Brian: Violin Concerto - 17
Bridge: The Sea - 16
Ciconia: Una panthera - 12
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 26
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 17
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 7
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 13
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 16
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 27
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 6
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 18
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 21


----------



## Orpheus

After pjang23:

Rachmaninoff/Janacek

Nominated:
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 12
Arne: Artaxerxes - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 24
Brian: Violin Concerto - 17
Bridge: The Sea - 16
Ciconia: Una panthera - 12
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 18
Golijov: Ainadamar - 26
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 17
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 8
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 13
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 16
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 29
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 6
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 18
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Orpheus

Janacek / Debussy

Nominated:
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 12
Arne: Artaxerxes - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 24
Brian: Violin Concerto - 17
Bridge: The Sea - 16
Ciconia: Una panthera - 12
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Golijov: Ainadamar - 26
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 17
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 10
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 13
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 16
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 29
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 6
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 18
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 21


----------



## Nereffid

after MagneticGhost:

Ciconia / Scarlatti


Nominated:
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 12
Arne: Artaxerxes - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 24
Brian: Violin Concerto - 17
Bridge: The Sea - 16
Ciconia: Una panthera - 14
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Golijov: Ainadamar - 26
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 17
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 10
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 13
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 16
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 29
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 7
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 18
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 21


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Nereffid

Mozart / Nordheim

Nominated:
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 12
Arne: Artaxerxes - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 24
Brian: Violin Concerto - 17
Bridge: The Sea - 16
Ciconia: Una panthera - 14
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Golijov: Ainadamar - 26
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 17
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 10
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 15
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 16
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 29
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 7
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 18
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 21


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Dvorak/Scarlatti

Nominated:
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', Op.97 - 2 - Aecio
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 12
Arne: Artaxerxes - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 24
Brian: Violin Concerto - 17
Bridge: The Sea - 16
Ciconia: Una panthera - 14
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Golijov: Ainadamar - 26
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 17
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 10
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 15
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 16
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 29
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 8
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 18
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Boulez / Howells

Nominated:
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', Op.97 - 2 - Aecio
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 12
Arne: Artaxerxes - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 26
Brian: Violin Concerto - 17
Bridge: The Sea - 16
Ciconia: Una panthera - 14
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Golijov: Ainadamar - 26
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 18
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 10
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 15
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 16
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 29
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 8
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 18
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Rachmaninoff / Rihm

Nominated:
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', Op.97 - 2 - Aecio
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 12
Arne: Artaxerxes - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 26
Brian: Violin Concerto - 17
Bridge: The Sea - 16
Ciconia: Una panthera - 14
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Golijov: Ainadamar - 26
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 18
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 10
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 15
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 16
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 31
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 8
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 18
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 21


----------



## Mika

After PaulieGatto:

Rachmaninoff / Golijov

Nominated:
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', Op.97 - 2 - Aecio
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 12
Arne: Artaxerxes - 3
Boulez: Sur Incises - 26
Brian: Violin Concerto - 17
Bridge: The Sea - 16
Ciconia: Una panthera - 14
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Golijov: Ainadamar - 27
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 18
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 10
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 15
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 16
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 33
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 8
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 18
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 21


----------



## Orpheus

After Mika:

Arne/Schubert

Nominated:
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', Op.97 - 2 - Aecio
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 12
Arne: Artaxerxes - 5
Boulez: Sur Incises - 26
Brian: Violin Concerto - 17
Bridge: The Sea - 16
Ciconia: Una panthera - 14
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Golijov: Ainadamar - 27
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 18
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 10
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 15
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 16
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 33
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 8
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 19
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Orpheus

Bridge / Rachmaninov

Nominated:
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', Op.97 - 2 - Aecio
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 12
Arne: Artaxerxes - 5
Boulez: Sur Incises - 26
Brian: Violin Concerto - 17
Bridge: The Sea - 18
Ciconia: Una panthera - 14
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Golijov: Ainadamar - 27
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 18
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 10
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 15
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 16
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
*Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum - 34*
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 8
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 19
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 24
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 21


----------



## Nereffid

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum

After MagneticGhost:

Sibelius / Mozart

*Nominated:*
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', Op.97 - 2 - Aecio
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 12
Arne: Artaxerxes - 5
Boulez: Sur Incises - 26
Brian: Violin Concerto - 17
Bridge: The Sea - 18
Ciconia: Una panthera - 14
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Golijov: Ainadamar - 27
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 18
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 10
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 16
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 16
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 8
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 19
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 26
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 21


----------



## science

after Nereffid: 

Golijov / Dvorak 

Nominated:
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 12
Arne: Artaxerxes - 5
Boulez: Sur Incises - 26
Brian: Violin Concerto - 17
Bridge: The Sea - 18
Ciconia: Una panthera - 14
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 28
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 18
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 10
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 16
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 16
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 8
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 19
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 26
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 21


----------



## ptr

after science:

Rihm / Amirkhanian

*Nominated*:
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 13
Arne: Artaxerxes - 5
Boulez: Sur Incises - 26
Brian: Violin Concerto - 17
Bridge: The Sea - 18
Ciconia: Una panthera - 14
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 28
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 18
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 10
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 16
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 16
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 8
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 19
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 26
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 21


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Scarlatti/Schubert

*Nominated*:
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 13
Arne: Artaxerxes - 5
Boulez: Sur Incises - 26
Brian: Violin Concerto - 17
Bridge: The Sea - 18
Ciconia: Una panthera - 14
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 28
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 18
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 10
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 16
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 16
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 20
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 26
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 21


----------



## Mika

After Aecio:

Golijov Howells

Nominated:
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 13
Arne: Artaxerxes - 5
Boulez: Sur Incises - 26
Brian: Violin Concerto - 17
Bridge: The Sea - 18
Ciconia: Una panthera - 14
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 30
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 19
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 10
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 16
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 16
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 20
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 26
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Golijov / Nono

Nominated:
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 13
Arne: Artaxerxes - 5
Boulez: Sur Incises - 26
Brian: Violin Concerto - 17
Bridge: The Sea - 18
Ciconia: Una panthera - 14
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 32
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 19
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 10
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 16
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 20
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 26
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Amirkhanian / Arne

Nominated:
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 15
Arne: Artaxerxes - 6
Boulez: Sur Incises - 26
Brian: Violin Concerto - 17
Bridge: The Sea - 18
Ciconia: Una panthera - 14
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 32
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 19
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 10
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 16
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 20
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 26
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 21


----------



## Orpheus

After MagneticGhost

Sibelius/Brian

Nominated:
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 15
Arne: Artaxerxes - 6
Boulez: Sur Incises - 26
Brian: Violin Concerto - 18
Bridge: The Sea - 18
Ciconia: Una panthera - 14
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 32
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 19
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 10
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 16
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 20
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 28
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After Orpheus:

Howells / Bridge

Nominated:
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 15
Arne: Artaxerxes - 6
Boulez: Sur Incises - 26
Brian: Violin Concerto - 18
Bridge: The Sea - 19
Ciconia: Una panthera - 14
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 3
Golijov: Ainadamar - 32
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 21
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 10
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 16
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 20
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 28
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 21


----------



## mmsbls

@Trout: I like Magnard's Symphony No. 4, but I especially like his Symphony No. 3. If you know that and like it enough to replace No. 4, I'd support it strongly.


----------



## Nereffid

after mmsbls:

Janacek / Dvorak

*Nominated:*
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 15
Arne: Artaxerxes - 6
Boulez: Sur Incises - 26
Brian: Violin Concerto - 18
Bridge: The Sea - 19
Ciconia: Una panthera - 14
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 32
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 21
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 12
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 16
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 20
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 28
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 21


----------



## Nereffid

No takers for John Cage yet?
Perhaps I can sway you with the prospect that this would probably the first piece of music on the list to have been performed by Joey Ramone:


----------



## ptr

Nereffid said:


> No takers for John Cage yet?


Stay Cool Mate, it is rocketing on my things to second list! 

/ptr


----------



## Aecio

Bridge/Janacek

Nominated:
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 15
Arne: Artaxerxes - 6
Boulez: Sur Incises - 26
Brian: Violin Concerto - 18
Bridge: The Sea - 21
Ciconia: Una panthera - 14
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 32
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 21
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 13
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 16
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 20
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 28
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 21


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Golijov / Janacek 

Nominated:
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 15
Arne: Artaxerxes - 6
Boulez: Sur Incises - 26
Brian: Violin Concerto - 18
Bridge: The Sea - 21
Ciconia: Una panthera - 14
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 4
Golijov: Ainadamar - 34
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 21
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 14
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 16
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 11
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 20
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 28
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Scelsi / Golijov

Nominated:
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 15
Arne: Artaxerxes - 6
Boulez: Sur Incises - 26
Brian: Violin Concerto - 18
Bridge: The Sea - 21
Ciconia: Una panthera - 14
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 4
*Golijov: Ainadamar - 35*
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 21
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 14
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 16
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 13
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 20
*Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 28*
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov - Ainadamar

*Nominated*:
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 15
Arne: Artaxerxes - 6
Boulez: Sur Incises - 26
Brian: Violin Concerto - 18
Bridge: The Sea - 21
Ciconia: Una panthera - 14
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 4
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 21
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 14
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 16
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 13
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 20
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 28
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Boulez / Howells

Nominated:
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 15
Arne: Artaxerxes - 6
Boulez: Sur Incises - 28
Brian: Violin Concerto - 18
Bridge: The Sea - 21
Ciconia: Una panthera - 14
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 4
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 22
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 14
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 16
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 13
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 20
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 28
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 21


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Sibelius / Howells

Nominated:
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 15
Arne: Artaxerxes - 6
Boulez: Sur Incises - 28
Brian: Violin Concerto - 18
Bridge: The Sea - 21
Ciconia: Una panthera - 14
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 4
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 23
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 14
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 16
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 13
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 20
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 30
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 21


----------



## Orpheus

After Mmsbls:

After Mika

Arne/Janacek

Nominated:
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 15
Arne: Artaxerxes - 8
Boulez: Sur Incises - 28
Brian: Violin Concerto - 18
Bridge: The Sea - 21
Ciconia: Una panthera - 14
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 4
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 23
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 15
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 16
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 13
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 20
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 30
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Orpheus

Ciconia / Brian

Nominated:
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 15
Arne: Artaxerxes - 8
Boulez: Sur Incises - 28
Brian: Violin Concerto - 19
Bridge: The Sea - 21
Ciconia: Una panthera - 16
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 4
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 23
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 15
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 16
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 13
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 20
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 30
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 21


----------



## Nereffid

after MagneticGhost:

Schubert / Scelsi

Nominated:
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 2 - Nereffid
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 15
Arne: Artaxerxes - 8
Boulez: Sur Incises - 28
Brian: Violin Concerto - 19
Bridge: The Sea - 21
Ciconia: Una panthera - 16
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 4
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 23
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 15
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 16
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 22
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 30
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 22
Xenakis: Keqrops - 21


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Cage / Vierne

*Nominated*:
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 15
Arne: Artaxerxes - 8
Boulez: Sur Incises - 28
Brian: Violin Concerto - 19
Bridge: The Sea - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 4
Ciconia: Una panthera - 16
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 4
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 23
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 15
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 16
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 10
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 22
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 30
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 23
Xenakis: Keqrops - 21


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Sibelius/Scarlatti

*Nominated*:
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 15
Arne: Artaxerxes - 8
Boulez: Sur Incises - 28
Brian: Violin Concerto - 19
Bridge: The Sea - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 4
Ciconia: Una panthera - 16
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 4
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 23
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 15
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 16
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 11
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 22
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 32
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 23
Xenakis: Keqrops - 21


----------



## science

after Aecio

Mozart / Nono

*Nominated*:
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 15
Arne: Artaxerxes - 8
Boulez: Sur Incises - 28
Brian: Violin Concerto - 19
Bridge: The Sea - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 4
Ciconia: Una panthera - 16
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 4
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 23
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 15
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 18
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 11
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 22
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 32
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 23
Xenakis: Keqrops - 21[/QUOTE]


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Sibelius / Janacek

Nominated:
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 15
Arne: Artaxerxes - 8
Boulez: Sur Incises - 28
Brian: Violin Concerto - 19
Bridge: The Sea - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 4
Ciconia: Una panthera - 16
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 4
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 23
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 16
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 18
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 11
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 22
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 34
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 23
Xenakis: Keqrops - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Howells / Xenakis

Nominated:
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 15
Arne: Artaxerxes - 8
Boulez: Sur Incises - 28
Brian: Violin Concerto - 19
Bridge: The Sea - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 4
Ciconia: Una panthera - 16
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 4
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 25
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 16
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 18
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 11
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 22
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 34
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 23
Xenakis: Keqrops - 22


----------



## Orpheus

After Magneticghost

Vierne/Bridge

Nominated:
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 15
Arne: Artaxerxes - 8
Boulez: Sur Incises - 28
Brian: Violin Concerto - 19
Bridge: The Sea - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 4
Ciconia: Una panthera - 16
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 4
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 25
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 16
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 18
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 11
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 22
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 34
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 25
Xenakis: Keqrops - 22


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Orpheus

Nordheim / Cage

Nominated:
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 15
Arne: Artaxerxes - 8
Boulez: Sur Incises - 28
Brian: Violin Concerto - 19
Bridge: The Sea - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 5
Ciconia: Una panthera - 16
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 4
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 25
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 16
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 18
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 11
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 22
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 34
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 25
Xenakis: Keqrops - 22


----------



## Mika

After Berghansson:

Adams : Lollapalooza (nominated) / Sibelius

Nominated:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 2 - Mika
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 15
Arne: Artaxerxes - 8
Boulez: Sur Incises - 28
Brian: Violin Concerto - 19
Bridge: The Sea - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 5
Ciconia: Una panthera - 16
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 4
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 25
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 16
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 18
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 11
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 22
*Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 - 35*
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 25
Xenakis: Keqrops - 22


----------



## mmsbls

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere”
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov - Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11

Nominated:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 2 - Mika
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 15
Arne: Artaxerxes - 8
Boulez: Sur Incises - 28
Brian: Violin Concerto - 19
Bridge: The Sea - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 5
Ciconia: Una panthera - 16
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 4
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 25
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 16
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 18
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 11
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 22
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 25
Xenakis: Keqrops - 22


----------



## science

after mmsbls' post: 

Janacek / Dvorak 

Nominated:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 2 - Mika
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 15
Arne: Artaxerxes - 8
Boulez: Sur Incises - 28
Brian: Violin Concerto - 19
Bridge: The Sea - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 5
Ciconia: Una panthera - 16
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 5
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 25
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 18
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 18
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 11
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 22
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 25
Xenakis: Keqrops - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Janacek / Arne

Nominated:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 2 - Mika
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 15
Arne: Artaxerxes - 9
Boulez: Sur Incises - 28
Brian: Violin Concerto - 19
Bridge: The Sea - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 5
Ciconia: Una panthera - 16
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 5
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 25
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 20
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 18
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 11
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 22
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 25
Xenakis: Keqrops - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Boulez / Brian

Nominated:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 2 - Mika
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 15
Arne: Artaxerxes - 9
Boulez: Sur Incises - 30
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Bridge: The Sea - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 5
Ciconia: Una panthera - 16
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 5
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 25
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 20
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 18
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 11
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 22
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 25
Xenakis: Keqrops - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Boulez / Mozart

Nominated:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 2 - Mika
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 15
Arne: Artaxerxes - 9
*Boulez: Sur Incises - 32*
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Bridge: The Sea - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 5
Ciconia: Una panthera - 16
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 5
*Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 25*
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 20
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 19
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 11
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 22
*Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 25*
Xenakis: Keqrops - 22


----------



## mmsbls

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere”
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov - Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises

Nominated:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 2 - Mika
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 15
Arne: Artaxerxes - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Bridge: The Sea - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 5
Ciconia: Una panthera - 16
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 5
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 25
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 20
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 19
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 7
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 11
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 22
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 25
Xenakis: Keqrops - 22


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Mozart Rihm

Nominated:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 2 - Mika
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 15
Arne: Artaxerxes - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Bridge: The Sea - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 5
Ciconia: Una panthera - 16
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 19
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 5
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 25
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 20
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 21
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 11
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 22
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 25
Xenakis: Keqrops - 22


----------



## pjang23

Debussy Scarlatti

Nominated:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 2 - Mika
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 15
Arne: Artaxerxes - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Bridge: The Sea - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 5
Ciconia: Una panthera - 16
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 21
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 5
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 25
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 20
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 21
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 12
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 22
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 25
Xenakis: Keqrops - 22


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux (nominated) Scarlatti

Nominated:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 2 - Mika
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 2 - tdc
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 15
Arne: Artaxerxes - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Bridge: The Sea - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 5
Ciconia: Una panthera - 16
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 21
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 5
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 25
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 20
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 21
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 13
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 22
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 25
Xenakis: Keqrops - 22


----------



## tdc




----------



## Orpheus

After tdc:

Howells/Schubert

Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux (nominated) Scarlatti

Nominated:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 2 - Mika
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 2 - tdc
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 15
Arne: Artaxerxes - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Bridge: The Sea - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 5
Ciconia: Una panthera - 16
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 21
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 5
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 27
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 20
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 21
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 13
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 23
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 25
Xenakis: Keqrops - 22


----------



## Nereffid

after Orpheus:

Couperin / Bridge


Nominated:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 2 - Mika
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 15
Arne: Artaxerxes - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Bridge: The Sea - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 5
Ciconia: Una panthera - 16
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 4
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 21
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 5
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 27
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 20
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 21
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 13
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 23
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 25
Xenakis: Keqrops - 22


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Rihm / Cage

*Nominated*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 2 - Mika
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 15
Arne: Artaxerxes - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Bridge: The Sea - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 6
Ciconia: Una panthera - 16
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 4
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 21
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 5
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 27
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 20
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 21
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 13
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 23
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 25
Xenakis: Keqrops - 22


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Dvorak/Scarlatti

*Nominated*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 2 - Mika
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 15
Arne: Artaxerxes - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Bridge: The Sea - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 6
Ciconia: Una panthera - 16
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 4
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 21
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 7
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 27
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 20
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 21
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 23
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 25
Xenakis: Keqrops - 22


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Janacek / Couperin 

Nominated:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 2 - Mika
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 15
Arne: Artaxerxes - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Bridge: The Sea - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 6
Ciconia: Una panthera - 16
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 5
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 21
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 7
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 27
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 22
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 21
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 23
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 25
Xenakis: Keqrops - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Howells / Debussy

Nominated:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 2 - Mika
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 15
Arne: Artaxerxes - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Bridge: The Sea - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 6
Ciconia: Una panthera - 16
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 5
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 22
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 7
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 29
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 22
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 21
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 23
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 25
Xenakis: Keqrops - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost

Howells / Magnard

Nominated:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 15
Arne: Artaxerxes - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Bridge: The Sea - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 6
Ciconia: Una panthera - 16
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 5
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 22
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 7
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 31
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 22
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 3
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 21
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 23
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 25
Xenakis: Keqrops - 22


----------



## Orpheus

After PaulieGatto

Szymanowski(nominated)/Howells

Nominated:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 2 - Mika
Szymanowski: King Roger - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 15
Arne: Artaxerxes - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Bridge: The Sea - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 6
Ciconia: Una panthera - 16
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 5
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 22
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 7
*Howells: Hymnus Paradisi - 32*
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 22
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 3
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 21
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 23
*Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 25*
Xenakis: Keqrops - 22


----------



## Orpheus

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere”
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov - Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi


Nominated:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 2 - Mika
Szymanowski: King Roger - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 15
Arne: Artaxerxes - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Bridge: The Sea - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 6
Ciconia: Una panthera - 16
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 5
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 22
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 7
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 22
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 3
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 21
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 23
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 25
Xenakis: Keqrops - 22


----------



## ptr

After Orpheus:

Bridge / Amirkhanian

*Nominated*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 2 - Mika
Szymanowski: King Roger - 2 - Orpheus

*Seconded*:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 16
Arne: Artaxerxes - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Bridge: The Sea - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 6
Ciconia: Una panthera - 16
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 5
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 22
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 7
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 22
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 3
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 21
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 23
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 25
Xenakis: Keqrops - 22


----------



## Mika

After Ptr:

Bridge / Arne

Nominated:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 2 - Mika
Szymanowski: King Roger - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 16
Arne: Artaxerxes - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Bridge: The Sea - 27
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 6
Ciconia: Una panthera - 16
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 5
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 22
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 7
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 22
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 3
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 21
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 23
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 25
Xenakis: Keqrops - 22


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Mozart / Debussy

Nominated:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 2 - Mika
Szymanowski: King Roger - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 16
Arne: Artaxerxes - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Bridge: The Sea - 27
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 6
Ciconia: Una panthera - 16
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 5
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 23
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 7
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 22
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 3
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 23
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 23
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 25
Xenakis: Keqrops - 22


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Part/Ciconia

Nominated:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 2 - Mika
Part: Alina - 2 - Aecio
Szymanowski: King Roger - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 16
Arne: Artaxerxes - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Bridge: The Sea - 27
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 6
Ciconia: Una panthera - 17
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 5
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 23
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 7
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 22
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 3
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 23
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 23
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 25
Xenakis: Keqrops - 22


----------



## science

after aecio: 

Nono / Dvorak 

Nominated:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 2 - Mika
Part: Alina - 2 - Aecio
Szymanowski: King Roger - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 16
Arne: Artaxerxes - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Bridge: The Sea - 27
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 6
Ciconia: Una panthera - 17
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 5
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 23
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 8
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 22
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 3
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 23
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 23
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 25
Xenakis: Keqrops - 22


----------



## Selby

after Science: 

Part / Debussy

Nominated:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 2 - Mika
Szymanowski: King Roger - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 16
Arne: Artaxerxes - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Bridge: The Sea - 27
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 6
Ciconia: Una panthera - 17
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 5
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 8
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 22
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 3
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 23
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Part: Alina - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 23
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 25
Xenakis: Keqrops - 22

*This was my first time participating, will someone ensure that I did it correctly?


----------



## science

Mitchell said:


> *This was my first time participating, will someone ensure that I did it correctly?


Looks right to me! Glad to have you!


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Mitchell:

Bridge / Ciconia

Nominated:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 2 - Mika
Szymanowski: King Roger - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 16
Arne: Artaxerxes - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Bridge: The Sea - 29
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 6
Ciconia: Una panthera - 18
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 5
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 8
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 22
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 3
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 23
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Alina - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 23
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 25
Xenakis: Keqrops - 22

Is the Pärt piece "Für Alina"?


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Adams / Mozart

Bridge / Ciconia

Nominated:
Szymanowski: King Roger - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 16
Arne: Artaxerxes - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Bridge: The Sea - 29
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 6
Ciconia: Una panthera - 18
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 5
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 8
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 22
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 3
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 24
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Alina - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 23
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 25
Xenakis: Keqrops - 22


----------



## Selby

PaulieGatto said:


> Is the Pärt piece "Für Alina"?


That's what I assumed....


----------



## Trout

mmsbls said:


> @Trout: I like Magnard's Symphony No. 4, but I especially like his Symphony No. 3. If you know that and like it enough to replace No. 4, I'd support it strongly.


Sorry that I did not get back to you sooner as I was away from home for the past few days. I also like Magnard's 3rd symphony; however there are several pieces I would support over it, namely his wonderful 4th symphony which I did not like upon first listening to it, but it evidently grew on me with subsequent listens.

After mmsbls:

Xenakis / Magnard

Nominated:
Szymanowski: King Roger - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 16
Arne: Artaxerxes - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Bridge: The Sea - 29
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 6
Ciconia: Una panthera - 18
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 5
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 8
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 22
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 4
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 24
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Alina - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 23
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 25
Xenakis: Keqrops - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Szymanowski / Vierne

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 16
Arne: Artaxerxes - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Bridge: The Sea - 29
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 6
Ciconia: Una panthera - 18
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 5
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 8
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 22
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 4
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 24
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Alina - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 23
Szymanowski: King Roger - 4
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 26
Xenakis: Keqrops - 24


----------



## Mika

After MagneticGhost:

Mozart / Pärt

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 16
Arne: Artaxerxes - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Bridge: The Sea - 29
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 6
Ciconia: Una panthera - 18
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 5
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 8
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 22
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 4
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 26
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Alina - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 23
Szymanowski: King Roger - 4
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 26
Xenakis: Keqrops - 24


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Vierne / Rihm

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 16
Arne: Artaxerxes - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Bridge: The Sea - 29
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 6
Ciconia: Una panthera - 18
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 5
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 8
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 22
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 4
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 26
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Alina - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 23
Szymanowski: King Roger - 4
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 28
Xenakis: Keqrops - 24


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Cage / Janacek

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 16
Arne: Artaxerxes - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Bridge: The Sea - 29
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 8
Ciconia: Una panthera - 18
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 5
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 8
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 23
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 4
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 26
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 23
Szymanowski: King Roger - 4
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 28
Xenakis: Keqrops - 24

(I've changed the title of "Alina", btw)


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Scarlatti/Couperin

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 16
Arne: Artaxerxes - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Bridge: The Sea - 29
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 8
Ciconia: Una panthera - 18
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 6
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 8
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 23
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 4
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 26
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 23
Szymanowski: King Roger - 4
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 28
Xenakis: Keqrops - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Bridge / Pierne


Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 16
Arne: Artaxerxes - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Bridge: The Sea - 31
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 8
Ciconia: Una panthera - 18
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 6
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 8
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 23
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 4
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 26
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 23
Szymanowski: King Roger - 4
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 28
Xenakis: Keqrops - 24


----------



## Orpheus

After Aecio

Vierne/Couperin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 16
Arne: Artaxerxes - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Bridge: The Sea - 29
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 8
Ciconia: Una panthera - 18
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 7
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 8
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 23
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 4
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 26
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 23
Szymanowski: King Roger - 4
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 30
Xenakis: Keqrops - 24


----------



## science

after Orpheus: 

Janacek / Couperin 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 16
Arne: Artaxerxes - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Bridge: The Sea - 29
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 8
Ciconia: Una panthera - 18
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 8
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 8
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 25
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 4
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 26
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 23
Szymanowski: King Roger - 4
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 30
Xenakis: Keqrops - 24


----------



## Trout

After science:

Xenakis / Magnard

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 16
Arne: Artaxerxes - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Bridge: The Sea - 29
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 8
Ciconia: Una panthera - 18
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 8
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 8
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 25
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 5
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 26
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 23
Szymanowski: King Roger - 4
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 30
Xenakis: Keqrops - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Bridge / Amirkhanian 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 17
Arne: Artaxerxes - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Bridge: The Sea - 31
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 8
Ciconia: Una panthera - 18
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 8
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 8
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 25
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 5
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 26
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 7
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 23
Szymanowski: King Roger - 4
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 30
Xenakis: Keqrops - 26


----------



## Aecio

There was a collision on the voting number 538 by PaulieGatto so the list should be as follows

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 17
Arne: Artaxerxes - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Bridge: The Sea - 33
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 8
Ciconia: Una panthera - 18
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 8
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 8
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 25
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 5
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 26
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 23
Szymanowski: King Roger - 4
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 30
Xenakis: Keqrops - 26


----------



## Selby

After MagneticGhost

Vaughan Williams (nomination) / Part

Nominated:
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 2 - Mitchell

Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 17
Arne: Artaxerxes - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Bridge: The Sea - 33
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 8
Ciconia: Una panthera - 18
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 8
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 8
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 25
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 5
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 26
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 6
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 23
Szymanowski: King Roger - 4
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 30
Xenakis: Keqrops - 26

*Last time was my first time voting; this is my first time nominating - please check me.

Wiki link to the nomination: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dona_nobis_pacem_(Vaughan_Williams)
Youtube link to my favorite part: 




RVW's Dnp is a "top 5" piece for me; I place it amongst Mahler's DLVDE, Faure's Requiem, Ravel's Daphnis et Chloe, and Rach's All Night Vigil. It is a magnificent piece; when the soloist comes in on "A Man Greatly Beloved" I get tingles every time.

Are we allowed to advocate for our nominations or is that tacky?


----------



## Trout

never mind ...


----------



## ptr

Mitchell said:


> Are we allowed to advocate for our nominations or is that tacky?


Intense advocacy of Nominations are lauded! 
The only thing that is seen as tacky is over voting on Your own nominations! (Keep it to a max of 1/3 of the total votes, give or take!)

/ptr


----------



## Trout

Mitchell said:


> *Last time was my first time voting; this is my first time nominating - please check me.


It looks just fine to me. 



Mitchell said:


> Are we allowed to advocate for our nominations or is that tacky?


Feel free to promote your nomination however you like as that is main purpose of this project, I think.


----------



## Trout

ptr said:


> Intense advocacy of Nominations are lauded!
> The only thing that is seen as tacky is over voting on Your own nominations! (Keep it to a max of 1/3 of the total votes, give or take!)
> 
> /ptr


Personally, I do not really see the issue of "over voting" since, in order to enshrine a piece, it already requires the votes of at least 2 members. Consequently, I do not perceive any pieces on the seconded list as "belonging" to any one member, thus rendering any piece there fair game for anyone to vote, in my opinion. I can apprehend, however, the reasoning for your idea as it encourages everyone to listen to all of the pieces on the board instead of just limiting oneself to a couple pieces to continuously promote. (I recognize that I may be guilty of the aforementioned strategy, so I will endeavor to spread my votes out a little bit more in the future.)


----------



## Mika

After Mitchell:

Bridge Pärt

Nominated:
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 2 - Mitchell

Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 17
Arne: Artaxerxes - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Bridge: The Sea - 35
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 8
Ciconia: Una panthera - 18
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 8
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 8
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 25
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 5
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 26
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 23
Szymanowski: King Roger - 4
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 30
Xenakis: Keqrops - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

ptr said:


> Intense advocacy of Nominations are lauded!
> The only thing that is seen as tacky is over voting on Your own nominations! (Keep it to a max of 1/3 of the total votes, give or take!)
> 
> /ptr


I concur.. If anything - there is not enough advocacy going on.
I'd like to see more!!


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Rihm / Bridge

*Nominated*:
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 2 - Mitchell

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 17
Arne: Artaxerxes - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Bridge: The Sea - 36
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 8
Ciconia: Una panthera - 18
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 8
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 8
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 25
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 5
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 26
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 23
Szymanowski: King Roger - 4
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 30
Xenakis: Keqrops - 26


----------



## Selby

MagneticGhost said:


> I concur.. If anything - there is not enough advocacy going on.
> I'd like to see more!!


Well, MagneticGhost - I know for a fact that you are a RVW admirer, how about that Dona nobis pacem? You know you want to second that. It's a glaring omission.

Listen to the Hickox.

The pressure is all on you.


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Schubert/Couperin

Nominated:
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 2 - Mitchell


Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 17
Arne: Artaxerxes - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Bridge: The Sea - 36
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 8
Ciconia: Una panthera - 18
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 9
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 8
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 25
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 5
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 26
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 25
Szymanowski: King Roger - 4
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 30
Xenakis: Keqrops - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Bridge / Vierne

Nominated:
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 2 - Mitchell

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 17
Arne: Artaxerxes - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
*Bridge: The Sea - 38*
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 8
Ciconia: Una panthera - 18
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 9
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 8
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 25
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 5
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 26
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 25
Szymanowski: King Roger - 4
*Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 31*
Xenakis: Keqrops - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov - Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea

*Nominated*:
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 2 - Mitchell

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 17
Arne: Artaxerxes - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 8
Ciconia: Una panthera - 18
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 9
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 8
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 25
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 5
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 26
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 7
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 25
Szymanowski: King Roger - 4
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 31
Xenakis: Keqrops - 26


----------



## science

after PG:

RVW / Part

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 17
Arne: Artaxerxes - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 8
Ciconia: Una panthera - 18
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 9
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 8
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 25
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 5
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 26
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 8
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 25
Szymanowski: King Roger - 4
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 4
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 31
Xenakis: Keqrops - 26


----------



## Trout

After science:

Vaughan Williams / Magnard

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 17
Arne: Artaxerxes - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 8
Ciconia: Una panthera - 18
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 9
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 8
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 25
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 6
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 26
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 8
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 25
Szymanowski: King Roger - 4
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 6
Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 31
Xenakis: Keqrops - 26


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Vierne Pärt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 17
Arne: Artaxerxes - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 8
Ciconia: Una panthera - 18
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 9
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 8
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 25
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 6
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 26
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 9
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 25
Szymanowski: King Roger - 4
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 6
*Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie - 33*
Xenakis: Keqrops - 26


----------



## Orpheus

Updated board after Mika:

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov - Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 17
Arne: Artaxerxes - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 8
Ciconia: Una panthera - 18
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 9
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 8
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 25
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 6
*Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 26*
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 9
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 25
Szymanowski: King Roger - 4
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 6
*Xenakis: Keqrops - 26*


----------



## Orpheus

After updated board:

Schubert/Janacek

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 17
Arne: Artaxerxes - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 8
Ciconia: Una panthera - 18
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 9
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 8
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 26
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 6
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 26
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 9
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 27
Szymanowski: King Roger - 4
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 6
Xenakis: Keqrops - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Orpheus

VW / Arne

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 17
Arne: Artaxerxes - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 8
Ciconia: Una panthera - 18
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 9
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 8
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 26
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 6
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 26
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 9
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 27
Szymanowski: King Roger - 4
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 8
Xenakis: Keqrops - 26


----------



## Nereffid

after MagneticGhost:

Mozart / Schubert


Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 17
Arne: Artaxerxes - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 8
Ciconia: Una panthera - 18
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 9
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 8
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 26
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 6
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 28
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 9
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 28
Szymanowski: King Roger - 4
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 8
Xenakis: Keqrops - 26


----------



## ptr

[after Nereffid:

Cage / Nono

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 17
Arne: Artaxerxes - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 10
Ciconia: Una panthera - 18
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 9
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 8
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 26
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 6
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 28
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 9
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 28
Szymanowski: King Roger - 4
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 8
Xenakis: Keqrops - 26


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Part/VW

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 17
Arne: Artaxerxes - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 10
Ciconia: Una panthera - 18
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 9
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 8
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 26
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 6
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 28
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 11
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 28
Szymanowski: King Roger - 4
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 9
Xenakis: Keqrops - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Mozart / Couperin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 17
Arne: Artaxerxes - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 10
Ciconia: Una panthera - 18
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 8
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 26
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 6
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 30
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 11
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 28
Szymanowski: King Roger - 4
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 9
Xenakis: Keqrops - 26


----------



## Selby

After PaulieGatto:

Falla (nominated) / Cage

Nominated:
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 2 - Mitchell

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 17
Arne: Artaxerxes - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 18
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 8
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 26
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 6
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 30
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 11
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 28
Szymanowski: King Roger - 4
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 9
Xenakis: Keqrops - 26

Wiki link to nomination: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harpsichord_Concerto_(Falla)
Youtube link to liver performance of nomination:


----------



## Mika

After Mitchell:

Mozart Magnard

Nominated:
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 2 - Mitchell

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 17
Arne: Artaxerxes - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 18
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 8
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 26
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 7
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 32
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 11
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 28
Szymanowski: King Roger - 4
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 9
Xenakis: Keqrops - 26

Wiki link to nomination: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harpsic...to_(Falla)
Youtube link to liver performance of nomination:


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Mozart / Dvorak

Nominated:
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 2 - Mitchell

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 17
Arne: Artaxerxes - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 18
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 9
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 26
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 7
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 34
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 11
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 28
Szymanowski: King Roger - 4
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 9
Xenakis: Keqrops - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Dvorak / Janacek

Nominated:
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 2 - Mitchell

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 17
Arne: Artaxerxes - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 18
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 11
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 27
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 7
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 34
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 11
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 28
Szymanowski: King Roger - 4
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 9
Xenakis: Keqrops - 26


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Magnard / Scarlatti

Nominated:
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 2 - Mitchell

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 17
Arne: Artaxerxes - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 18
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 11
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 27
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 9
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 34
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 11
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 28
Szymanowski: King Roger - 4
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 9
Xenakis: Keqrops - 26


----------



## Orpheus

After Trout:

Arne/Ciconia

Nominated:
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 2 - Mitchell

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 17
Arne: Artaxerxes - 13
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 19
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 11
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 27
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 9
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 34
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 11
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 28
Szymanowski: King Roger - 4
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 9
Xenakis: Keqrops - 26


----------



## Nereffid

after Orpheus:

Part / Ciconia


Nominated:
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 2 - Mitchell

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 17
Arne: Artaxerxes - 13
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 20
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 11
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 27
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 9
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 34
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 28
Szymanowski: King Roger - 4
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 9
Xenakis: Keqrops - 26


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Xenakis / Rihm

*Nominated*:
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 2 - Mitchell

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 17
Arne: Artaxerxes - 13
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 20
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 11
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 27
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 9
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 34
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 28
Szymanowski: King Roger - 4
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 9
Xenakis: Keqrops - 28


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Dvorak/Janacek

*Nominated*:
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 2 - Mitchell

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 17
Arne: Artaxerxes - 13
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 20
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 10
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 13
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 28
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 9
Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 34
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 28
Szymanowski: King Roger - 4
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 9
Xenakis: Keqrops - 28[/QUOTE]


----------



## science

after Aecio

Couperin / Mozart

*Nominated*:
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 2 - Mitchell

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 17
Arne: Artaxerxes - 13
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 20
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 12
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 13
*Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 28*
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 9
*Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165 - 35*
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
*Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 28*
Szymanowski: King Roger - 4
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 9
*Xenakis: Keqrops - 28*


----------



## science

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov - Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165

*Nominated:*
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 2 - Mitchell

*Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 17
Arne: Artaxerxes - 13
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 20
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 12
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 13
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 28
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 9
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 28
Szymanowski: King Roger - 4
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 9
Xenakis: Keqrops - 28


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Part

Nominated:
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 2 - Mitchell

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 17
Arne: Artaxerxes - 13
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 20
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 12
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 13
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 28
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 9
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 13
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 30
Szymanowski: King Roger - 4
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 9
Xenakis: Keqrops - 28


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Schubert / Amirkhanian

Nominated:
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 2 - Mitchell

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 18
Arne: Artaxerxes - 13
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 20
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 12
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 13
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 28
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 9
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 13
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 32
Szymanowski: King Roger - 4
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 9
Xenakis: Keqrops - 28


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Szymanowski / Magnard

Nominated:
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 2 - Mitchell

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 18
Arne: Artaxerxes - 13
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 20
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 12
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 13
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 28
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 13
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 32
Szymanowski: King Roger - 6
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 9
Xenakis: Keqrops - 28


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Schubert / Couperin

*Nominated:*
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 2 - Mitchell

*Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 18
Arne: Artaxerxes - 13
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 20
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 13
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 28
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 13
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 34
Szymanowski: King Roger - 6
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 9
Xenakis: Keqrops - 28


----------



## Selby

After Mika:

Schubert / Vaughan Williams

Nominated:
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 2 - Mitchell

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 18
Arne: Artaxerxes - 13
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 20
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 13
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 28
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 13
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 36
Szymanowski: King Roger - 6
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 10
Xenakis: Keqrops - 28


----------



## ptr

After Mitchell:

Amirkhanian / Rihm

*Nominated*:
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 2 - Mitchell

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 20
Arne: Artaxerxes - 13
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 20
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 13
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 28
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 13
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 36
Szymanowski: King Roger - 6
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 10
Xenakis: Keqrops - 28


----------



## Orpheus

After ptr:

Szymanowski/Vaughan Williams

Nominated:
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 2 - Mitchell

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 20
Arne: Artaxerxes - 13
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 20
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 13
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 28
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 13
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550 - 36
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 11
Xenakis: Keqrops - 28


----------



## Nereffid

That Trout seems to have escaped everyone's notice!

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov - Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550

after Orpheus:

Janáček (nom) / Janáček

New board:

*Nominated:*
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 2 - Mitchell
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 20
Arne: Artaxerxes - 13
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 20
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 13
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 29
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 13
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 17
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 11
Xenakis: Keqrops - 28


----------



## science

after Nereffid:

Janacek (enthusiastically seconded!) / Scarlatti

New board:

*Nominated:*
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 2 - Mitchell

*Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 20
Arne: Artaxerxes - 13
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 20
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 13
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 29
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 13
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 18
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 11
Xenakis: Keqrops - 28


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Janacek Vixen / Arne

*Nominated:*
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 2 - Mitchell

*Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 20
Arne: Artaxerxes - 14
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 20
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 13
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 31
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 10
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 13
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 18
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 11
Xenakis: Keqrops - 28


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Janacek Vixen/Magnard

*Nominated:*
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 2 - Mitchell

*Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 20
Arne: Artaxerxes - 14
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 20
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 13
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 33
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 13
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 18
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 11
Xenakis: Keqrops - 28


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Janacek Vixen / Falla

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 20
Arne: Artaxerxes - 14
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 20
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 13
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 3
*Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - 35*
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 13
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 18
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 11
*Xenakis: Keqrops - 28*


----------



## PaulieGatto

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov - Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 4
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 20
Arne: Artaxerxes - 14
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 20
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 13
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 3
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 13
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 18
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 11
Xenakis: Keqrops - 28


----------



## Mika

after PaulieGatto:

Xenakis Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 20
Arne: Artaxerxes - 14
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 20
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 13
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 3
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 13
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 18
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 11
Xenakis: Keqrops - 30


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Scarlatti / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 20
Arne: Artaxerxes - 14
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 20
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
*Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24*
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 13
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 3
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 13
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 20
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 11
*Xenakis: Keqrops - 31*


----------



## Trout

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere”
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 20
Arne: Artaxerxes - 14
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 20
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 13
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 3
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 13
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 20
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 11


----------



## Selby

After Trout

Janacek (piano sonata) / Falla

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 20
Arne: Artaxerxes - 14
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 20
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 13
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 4
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 6
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 7
Pärt: Für Alina - 13
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 20
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 11


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mitchell

Pärt / Nordheim

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 20
Arne: Artaxerxes - 14
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 20
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 13
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 4
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 6
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 8
Pärt: Für Alina - 15
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 20
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 / Dvorak

Nominated:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 20
Arne: Artaxerxes - 14
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 20
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 4
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 6
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 8
Pärt: Für Alina - 15
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 20
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 11


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Rihm / RWV

*Nominated*:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 2 - mmsbls

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 20
Arne: Artaxerxes - 14
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 20
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 4
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 6
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 8
Pärt: Für Alina - 15
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 8
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 20
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Pierne/Scarlatti

*Nominated*:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 2 - mmsbls

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 20
Arne: Artaxerxes - 14
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 20
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 24
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 4
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 6
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 8
Pärt: Für Alina - 15
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 21
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Debussy / Beethoven

*Nominated*

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 20
Arne: Artaxerxes - 14
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 20
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 26
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 4
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 6
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 8
Pärt: Für Alina - 15
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 21
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 12


----------



## Orpheus

After Aecio

Janacek/VW

Nominated

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 20
Arne: Artaxerxes - 14
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 20
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 26
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 4
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 8
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 8
Pärt: Für Alina - 15
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 21
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Orpheus:

Ravel: Ma mere l'oye / Vaughan Williams

Nominated
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 2 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 20
Arne: Artaxerxes - 14
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 20
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 26
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 4
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 8
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 8
Pärt: Für Alina - 15
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 21
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 14


----------



## science

after Orpheus: 

Janacek / Nono

Nominated

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 20
Arne: Artaxerxes - 14
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 20
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 26
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 4
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 10
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 22
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 8
Pärt: Für Alina - 15
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 21
Scelsi: Anahit - 14
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 13


----------



## Trout

After science:

Shostakovich / Scelsi

Nominated
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 20
Arne: Artaxerxes - 14
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 20
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 26
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 4
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 10
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 22
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 8
Pärt: Für Alina - 15
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 21
Scelsi: Anahit - 15
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 13


----------



## Selby

After Trout:

Part / Rihm

Nominated
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 20
Arne: Artaxerxes - 14
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 20
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 26
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 4
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 10
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 22
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 8
Pärt: Für Alina - 17
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 21
Scelsi: Anahit - 15
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 13


----------



## Selby

I think two post came at the same time and mmsbls got missed, I believe the board should read:

*Nominated:*
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 2 - mmsbls
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 20
Arne: Artaxerxes - 14
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 20
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 26
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 4
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 10
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 22
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 8
Pärt: Für Alina - 17
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 21
Scelsi: Anahit - 15
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 14


----------



## Trout

mmsbls, Ravel's _Ma mere l'oye_ has already made the list (at #640).


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Mitchell's correction:

Debussy / Nono

Nominated:
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 20
Arne: Artaxerxes - 14
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 20
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 28
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 4
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 10
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 8
Pärt: Für Alina - 17
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 21
Scelsi: Anahit - 15
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 14


----------



## mmsbls

I have a list of the 1246 enshrined works, but I searched for "mere" instead of "mère" so I thought Ma mère l'oye was not on our list. Anyway, here's my replacement:

Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins

Nominated:
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 2 - mmsbls
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 20
Arne: Artaxerxes - 14
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 20
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 28
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 4
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 10
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 8
Pärt: Für Alina - 17
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 21
Scelsi: Anahit - 15
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 14


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Debussy Scelsi

Nominated:
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 2 - mmsbls
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 20
Arne: Artaxerxes - 14
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 20
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
*Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 - 30*
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 4
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 10
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 8
Pärt: Für Alina - 17
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 21
Scelsi: Anahit - 16
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 14


----------



## ptr

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90

Jälkeen Mika:

Shostakovich / Scelsi

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 20
Arne: Artaxerxes - 14
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 3
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 20
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 4
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 10
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 8
Pärt: Für Alina - 17
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 21
Scelsi: Anahit - 16
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 4
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 14


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Prokofiev Scarlatti

*Nominated*:
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 20
Arne: Artaxerxes - 14
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 3
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 20
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 4
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 10
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 8
Pärt: Für Alina - 17
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 16
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 4
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

RVW / Ciconia

*Nominated*:
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 20
Arne: Artaxerxes - 14
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 3
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 21
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 4
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 10
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 8
Pärt: Für Alina - 17
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 16
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 4
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 16


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Bartok/Falla

*Nominated*:
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 20
Arne: Artaxerxes - 14
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 5
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 21
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 5
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 10
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 8
Pärt: Für Alina - 17
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 16
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 4
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 16


----------



## Nereffid

after Aecio:

Janacek / Vaughan Williams


Nominated:
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 20
Arne: Artaxerxes - 14
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 5
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 21
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 5
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 12
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 8
Pärt: Für Alina - 17
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 16
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 4
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 18


----------



## Orpheus

After Nereffid:

Janacek/Brian

Nominated:
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 20
Arne: Artaxerxes - 14
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 5
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 21
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 5
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 14
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 8
Pärt: Für Alina - 17
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 16
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 4
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 18


----------



## Mika

After Orpheus:

Bach:Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 (nominated)/Pärt

*Nominated:*
Bach:Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 2 - Mika
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 20
Arne: Artaxerxes - 14
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 5
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 21
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 5
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 14
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 8
Pärt: Für Alina - 18
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 16
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 4
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 18


----------



## Selby

After Mika:

Vaughan Williams / Janacek

Nominated:
Bach:Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 2 - Mika
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 20
Arne: Artaxerxes - 14
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 5
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 21
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 5
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 15
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 8
Pärt: Für Alina - 18
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 16
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 4
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Nono / Nordheim

Nominated:
Bach:Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 2 - Mika
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 20
Arne: Artaxerxes - 14
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 5
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 21
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 5
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 14
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 25
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pärt: Für Alina - 18
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 16
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 4
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 18


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Shostakovich / Bach

Nominated:
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 20
Arne: Artaxerxes - 14
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 3
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 5
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 21
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 5
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 14
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 25
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pärt: Für Alina - 18
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 16
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 6
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 18


----------



## Selby

Corrected board (Mitchell was skipped):

*Nominated:*
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23

* Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 20
Arne: Artaxerxes - 14
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 3
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 5
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 21
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 5
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 15
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 25
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pärt: Für Alina - 18
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 16
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 6
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 20


----------



## ptr

After Mitchell's Corrected board:

Rihm / Bartok

*Nominated:*
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23

* Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 20
Arne: Artaxerxes - 14
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 3
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 21
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 5
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 15
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 25
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pärt: Für Alina - 18
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 16
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 6
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Saint-Säens: Requiem Op.54 (nominated) / Amirkhanian

*Nominated:*
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23
Saint-Säens: Requiem Op.54 - 2 - MagneticGhost

* Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 21
Arne: Artaxerxes - 14
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 3
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 21
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 5
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 15
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 25
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pärt: Für Alina - 18
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 16
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 6
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 20


----------



## pjang23

After MagneticGhost

Bach Part

*Nominated*
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23
Saint-Säens: Requiem Op.54 - 2 - MagneticGhost

* Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 21
Arne: Artaxerxes - 14
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 5
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 21
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 5
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 15
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 25
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pärt: Für Alina - 19
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 16
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 6
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 20


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23

Beethoven / Nono

Nominated
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23
Saint-Säens: Requiem Op.54 - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 21
Arne: Artaxerxes - 14
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 5
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 21
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 5
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 15
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 26
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pärt: Für Alina - 19
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 16
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 6
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 20


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Part/VW

Nominated
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23
Saint-Säens: Requiem Op.54 - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 21
Arne: Artaxerxes - 14
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 5
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 21
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 13
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 5
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 15
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 26
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pärt: Für Alina - 21
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 16
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 6
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 21


----------



## Nereffid

after Aecio:

Couperin / Arne


Nominated
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23
Saint-Säens: Requiem Op.54 - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 21
Arne: Artaxerxes - 15
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 5
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 21
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 15
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 5
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 15
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 26
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pärt: Für Alina - 21
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 16
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 6
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 21


----------



## Trout

After Nereffid:

Shostakovich / Nono

Nominated
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23
Saint-Säens: Requiem Op.54 - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 21
Arne: Artaxerxes - 15
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 5
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 21
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 15
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 5
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 15
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 27
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pärt: Für Alina - 21
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 16
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 8
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 21


----------



## Selby

After Trout:

Falla / Saint-Saens

*Nominated*
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 21
Arne: Artaxerxes - 15
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 5
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 21
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 15
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 7
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 15
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Nono: Il canto sospeso - 27
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pärt: Für Alina - 21
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 20
Saint-Säens: Requiem Op. 54 - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 16
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 8
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mitchell:

Nono / Murail: Gondwana

Nominated
Murail: Gondwana - 1 - PaulieGatto
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 21
Arne: Artaxerxes - 15
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 5
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 21
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 15
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 7
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 15
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
*Nono: Il canto sospeso - 29*
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pärt: Für Alina - 21
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 20
Saint-Säens: Requiem Op. 54 - 3
*Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22*
Scelsi: Anahit - 16
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 8
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso

*Nominated*
Murail: Gondwana - 1 - PaulieGatto
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 21
Arne: Artaxerxes - 15
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 5
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 21
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 15
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 7
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 15
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pärt: Für Alina - 21
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 20
Saint-Säens: Requiem Op. 54 - 3
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 16
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 8
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 21


----------



## Selby

The nomination, Murail: Gondwana: 




I'd never heard that, thanks!


----------



## science

after PaulieGatto:

Janacek / S-S

*Nominated*
Murail: Gondwana - 1 - PaulieGatto
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 21
Arne: Artaxerxes - 15
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 5
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 21
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 15
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 7
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 17
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pärt: Für Alina - 21
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 20
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 16
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 8
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Murail / Dvorak

Nominated

Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 21
Arne: Artaxerxes - 15
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 5
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 21
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 15
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 15
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 7
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 17
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Murail: Gondwana - 3
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pärt: Für Alina - 21
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 20
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 16
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 8
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 21


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Pärt / S-S

Nominated

Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 21
Arne: Artaxerxes - 15
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 5
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 21
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 15
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 15
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 7
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 17
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Murail: Gondwana - 3
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pärt: Für Alina - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 20
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 16
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 8
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 21


----------



## Orpheus

After Mika:

Arne/Couperin

Nominated

Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 21
Arne: Artaxerxes - 17
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 5
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 21
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 16
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 15
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 7
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 17
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Murail: Gondwana - 3
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pärt: Für Alina - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 20
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 16
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 8
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 21


----------



## ptr

efter Orpheus:

Murail / Shostakovich

*Nominated*

Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 21
Arne: Artaxerxes - 17
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 5
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 5
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 21
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 16
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 15
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 7
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 17
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Murail: Gondwana - 5
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pärt: Für Alina - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 20
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 16
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 9
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 21


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Beethoven/Murail

*Nominated*

Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 21
Arne: Artaxerxes - 17
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 5
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 7
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 21
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 16
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 15
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 7
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 17
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Murail: Gondwana - 6
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pärt: Für Alina - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 20
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 5
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 16
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 9
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 21


----------



## Selby

After Aecio

Part / SS

*Nominated*
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 21
Arne: Artaxerxes - 17
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 5
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 7
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 21
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 16
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 15
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 7
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 17
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Murail: Gondwana - 6
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pärt: Für Alina - 25
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 20
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 16
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 9
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 21


----------



## Nereffid

after Mitchell:

Vaughan Williams / Part


Nominated
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 21
Arne: Artaxerxes - 17
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 5
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 7
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 21
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 16
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 15
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 7
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 17
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Murail: Gondwana - 6
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pärt: Für Alina - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 20
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 16
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 9
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 23


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Nereffid:

Part / Falla


Nominated
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 21
Arne: Artaxerxes - 17
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 5
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 7
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 21
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 16
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 15
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 8
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 17
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 11
Murail: Gondwana - 6
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pärt: Für Alina - 28
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 20
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 16
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 9
Szymanowski: King Roger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 23


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Szymanowski / Magnard

Nominated
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 21
Arne: Artaxerxes - 17
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 5
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 7
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 21
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 16
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 15
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 8
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 17
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 12
Murail: Gondwana - 6
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pärt: Für Alina - 28
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 20
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 16
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 9
Szymanowski: King Roger - 10
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 23


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Beethoven / Dvorak

Nominated
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 21
Arne: Artaxerxes - 17
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 5
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 21
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 16
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 16
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 8
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 17
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 12
Murail: Gondwana - 6
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pärt: Für Alina - 28
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 20
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 16
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 9
Szymanowski: King Roger - 10
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 23


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Bach Pärt

Nominated
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 21
Arne: Artaxerxes - 17
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 7
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 21
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 16
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 16
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 8
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 17
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 12
Murail: Gondwana - 6
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pärt: Für Alina - 29
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 20
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 16
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 9
Szymanowski: King Roger - 10
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 23


----------



## Mika

After me myself and I

Bach Murail

Nominated
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 21
Arne: Artaxerxes - 17
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 9
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 21
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 16
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 16
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 8
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 17
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 12
Murail: Gondwana - 7
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pärt: Für Alina - 29
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 20
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 16
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 9
Szymanowski: King Roger - 10
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 23


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Shostakovich / Scelsi

Nominated
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 21
Arne: Artaxerxes - 17
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 9
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 11
Ciconia: Una panthera - 21
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 16
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 16
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 8
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 17
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 12
Murail: Gondwana - 7
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pärt: Für Alina - 29
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 20
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 17
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 11
Szymanowski: King Roger - 10
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 23


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Cage / Part

Nominated
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 21
Arne: Artaxerxes - 17
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 9
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 13
Ciconia: Una panthera - 21
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 16
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 16
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 8
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 17
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 12
Murail: Gondwana - 7
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
*Pärt: Für Alina - 30*
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 20
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 17
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 11
Szymanowski: King Roger - 10
*Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 23*


----------



## PaulieGatto

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina

*Nominated*
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 21
Arne: Artaxerxes - 17
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 9
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 13
Ciconia: Una panthera - 21
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 16
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 16
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 8
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 17
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 12
Murail: Gondwana - 7
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 20
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 17
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 11
Szymanowski: King Roger - 10
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 23


----------



## ptr

después de PaulieGatto

Rihm / Falla

*Nominated*
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 21
Arne: Artaxerxes - 17
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 9
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 13
Ciconia: Una panthera - 21
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 16
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 16
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 9
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 17
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 12
Murail: Gondwana - 7
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 22
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 17
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 11
Szymanowski: King Roger - 10
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 23


----------



## science

after ptr:

Janacek / Bartok

*Nominated*
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 21
Arne: Artaxerxes - 17
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 9
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 7
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 13
Ciconia: Una panthera - 21
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 16
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 16
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 9
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 19
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 12
Murail: Gondwana - 7
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 22
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 17
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 11
Szymanowski: King Roger - 10
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 23


----------



## Nereffid

after science:

Ciconia / Cage


Nominated
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 21
Arne: Artaxerxes - 17
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 9
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 7
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 23
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 16
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 16
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 9
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 19
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 12
Murail: Gondwana - 7
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 22
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 17
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 11
Szymanowski: King Roger - 10
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 23


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Nerrefid

Amirkhanian / RVW


Nominated
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 17
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 9
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 7
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 23
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 16
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 16
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 9
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 19
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 12
Murail: Gondwana - 7
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 22
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 17
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 11
Szymanowski: King Roger - 10
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 24


----------



## Orpheus

After MagneticGhost

Janacek/Vaughan Williams

Nominated
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 17
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 9
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 7
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 23
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 16
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 16
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 9
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 21
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 12
Murail: Gondwana - 7
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 22
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 17
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 11
Szymanowski: King Roger - 10
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 25


----------



## Aecio

After Orpheus

Dvorak/Vaughan Williams

Nominated
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 17
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 9
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 7
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 23
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 16
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 18
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 9
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 21
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 12
Murail: Gondwana - 7
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 22
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 17
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 11
Szymanowski: King Roger - 10
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 26


----------



## Selby

After Aecio

SS/Vaughan Williams

*Nominated*
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 17
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 9
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 7
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 23
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 16
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 18
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 9
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 21
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 12
Murail: Gondwana - 7
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 22
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 17
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 11
Szymanowski: King Roger - 10
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 27


----------



## Trout

After Mitchell:

Bach / Magnard

Nominated
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 17
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 11
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 7
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 23
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 16
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 18
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 9
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 21
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 13
Murail: Gondwana - 7
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 22
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 22
Scelsi: Anahit - 17
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 11
Szymanowski: King Roger - 10
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 27


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Shosta Scarlatti

Nominated
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 17
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 11
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 7
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 23
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 16
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 18
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 9
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 21
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 13
Murail: Gondwana - 7
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 22
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 23
Scelsi: Anahit - 17
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 13
Szymanowski: King Roger - 10
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 27


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Murail / Dvorak

Nominated
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 5
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 17
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 11
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 7
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 23
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 16
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 19
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 9
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 21
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 13
Murail: Gondwana - 9
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 22
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 23
Scelsi: Anahit - 17
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 13
Szymanowski: King Roger - 10
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Falla / Adams

Nominated
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 6
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 17
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 11
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 7
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 23
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 16
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op.97 - 18
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 11
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 21
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 13
Murail: Gondwana - 7
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 22
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 23
Scelsi: Anahit - 17
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 13
Szymanowski: King Roger - 10
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 27


----------



## science

after PG:

Dvorak / Janacek 

Nominated
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 6
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 17
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 11
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 7
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 23
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 16
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op. 97 - 20
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 11
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 22
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 13
Murail: Gondwana - 7
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 22
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 23
Scelsi: Anahit - 17
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 13
Szymanowski: King Roger - 10
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 27


----------



## ptr

after science:

Murail / Prokofiev (scndd)

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 6
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 17
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 11
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 7
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 23
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 16
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op. 97 - 20
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 11
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 22
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 13
Murail: Gondwana - 9
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 3
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 22
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 23
Scelsi: Anahit - 17
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 13
Szymanowski: King Roger - 10
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 27


----------



## Selby

after Petr:

Janacek / Lang (nom)

*Nominated*
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 1 - Mitchell

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 6
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 17
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 11
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 7
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 9
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 23
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 16
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op. 97 - 20
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 11
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 24
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 13
Murail: Gondwana - 9
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 3
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 22
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 23
Scelsi: Anahit - 17
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 13
Szymanowski: King Roger - 10
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 27


----------



## Aecio

After Mitchell

Glass/Beethoven

*Nominated*

Glass: Glassworks - 2 -Aecio
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 1 - Mitchell

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 6
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 17
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 11
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 7
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 23
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 16
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op. 97 - 20
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 11
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 24
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 13
Murail: Gondwana - 9
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 3
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 22
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 23
Scelsi: Anahit - 17
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 13
Szymanowski: King Roger - 10
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Szymanowski / Arne

*Nominated*

Glass: Glassworks - 2 -Aecio
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 1 - Mitchell

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 6
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 18
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 11
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 7
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 23
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 16
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op. 97 - 20
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 11
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 24
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 13
Murail: Gondwana - 9
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 3
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 22
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 23
Scelsi: Anahit - 17
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 13
Szymanowski: King Roger - 12
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 27


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Shostakovich / Scelsi

*Nominated*
Glass: Glassworks - 2 -Aecio
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 1 - Mitchell

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 6
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 18
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 11
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 7
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 23
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 16
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op. 97 - 20
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 11
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 24
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 13
Murail: Gondwana - 9
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 3
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 22
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 23
Scelsi: Anahit - 18
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 15
Szymanowski: King Roger - 12
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 27


----------



## Orpheus

After Trout:

Couperin/Shostakovich

Nominated
Glass: Glassworks - 2 -Aecio
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 1 - Mitchell

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 6
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 18
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 11
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 7
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 23
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 18
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op. 97 - 20
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 11
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 24
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 13
Murail: Gondwana - 9
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 3
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 22
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 23
Scelsi: Anahit - 18
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 16
Szymanowski: King Roger - 12
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Orpheus:

Vaughan Williams / Arne

Nominated
Glass: Glassworks - 2 -Aecio
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 1 - Mitchell

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 6
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 19
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 11
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 7
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 23
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 18
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op. 97 - 20
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 11
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 24
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 13
Murail: Gondwana - 9
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 3
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 22
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 23
Scelsi: Anahit - 18
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 16
Szymanowski: King Roger - 12
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 29


----------



## Mika

After PaulieGatto:

Shost / Vaughan Williams 

Nominated
Glass: Glassworks - 2 -Aecio
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 1 - Mitchell

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 6
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 19
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 11
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 7
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 23
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 18
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op. 97 - 20
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 11
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 24
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 13
Murail: Gondwana - 9
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 3
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 22
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 23
Scelsi: Anahit - 18
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 18
Szymanowski: King Roger - 12
Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 30


----------



## science

after Mika:

RVW / Janacek

Nominated
Glass: Glassworks - 2 -Aecio
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 1 - Mitchell

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 6
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 19
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 11
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 7
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 23
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 18
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op. 97 - 20
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 11
*Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 25*
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 13
Murail: Gondwana - 9
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 3
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 22
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 23
Scelsi: Anahit - 18
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 18
Szymanowski: King Roger - 12
*Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem - 32*


----------



## ptr

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem

after science:

Rihm / Murail

*Nominated*
Glass: Glassworks - 2 -Aecio
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 1 - Mitchell

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 6
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 19
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 11
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 7
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 23
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 18
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op. 97 - 20
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 11
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 25
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 13
Murail: Gondwana - 10
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 9
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 3
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 24
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 23
Scelsi: Anahit - 18
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 18
Szymanowski: King Roger - 12


----------



## science

ptr beat me to the punch!


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science

Janacek / Nordheim

Nominated
Glass: Glassworks - 2 -Aecio
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 1 - Mitchell

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 6
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 19
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 11
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 7
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 23
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 18
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op. 97 - 20
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 11
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 27
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 13
Murail: Gondwana - 10
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 3
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 24
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 23
Scelsi: Anahit - 18
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 18
Szymanowski: King Roger - 12


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Scelsi/Janacek

Nominated
Glass: Glassworks - 2 -Aecio
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 1 - Mitchell

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 6
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 19
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 11
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 7
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 23
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 18
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op. 97 - 20
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 11
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 28
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 13
Murail: Gondwana - 10
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 3
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 24
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 23
Scelsi: Anahit - 20
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 18
Szymanowski: King Roger - 12


----------



## Selby

After Aecio

Janacek / Glass

*Nominated*
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 1 - Mitchell

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 6
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 19
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 11
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 7
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 23
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 18
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op. 97 - 20
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 11
Glass: Glassworks - 3
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 30
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 13
Murail: Gondwana - 10
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 3
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 24
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 23
Scelsi: Anahit - 20
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 18
Szymanowski: King Roger - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mitchell

Bach / Beethoven

*Nominated*
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 1 - Mitchell

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 6
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 19
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 13
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 7
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 23
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 18
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op. 97 - 20
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 11
Glass: Glassworks - 3
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 30
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 13
Murail: Gondwana - 10
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 3
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 24
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 23
Scelsi: Anahit - 20
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 18
Szymanowski: King Roger - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost

Szymanowski / Ciconia

Nominated
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 1 - Mitchell

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 6
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 19
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 13
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 7
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 24
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 18
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op. 97 - 20
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 11
Glass: Glassworks - 3
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 30
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 13
Murail: Gondwana - 10
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 3
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 24
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 23
Scelsi: Anahit - 20
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 18
Szymanowski: King Roger - 14


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Magnard / Adams

Nominated
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 1 - Mitchell

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 7
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 19
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 13
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 7
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 24
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 18
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op. 97 - 20
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 11
Glass: Glassworks - 3
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 30
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 15
Murail: Gondwana - 10
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 3
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 24
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 23
Scelsi: Anahit - 20
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 18
Szymanowski: King Roger - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Dvorak / Glass

Nominated
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 1 - Mitchell

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 7
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 19
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 13
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 7
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 24
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 18
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op. 97 - 22
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 11
Glass: Glassworks - 4
Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 30
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 15
Murail: Gondwana - 10
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 3
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 24
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 23
Scelsi: Anahit - 20
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 18
Szymanowski: King Roger - 14


----------



## Orpheus

After mmsbls:

Szymanowski/Janacek

Nominated
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 1 - Mitchell

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 7
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 19
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 13
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 7
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
*Ciconia: Una panthera - 24*
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 18
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op. 97 - 22
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 11
Glass: Glassworks - 4
*Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street" - 31*
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 15
Murail: Gondwana - 10
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 3
*Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 24*
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 23
Scelsi: Anahit - 20
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 18
Szymanowski: King Roger - 16


----------



## Orpheus

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere”
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"

It's nice to see the Janáček make it so quickly! His piano music seems very underrated to me. I actually intended to nominate it earlier, after "In the mists", but quite forgot, so thanks to whoever put that up. 

updated board

Nominated
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 1 - Mitchell

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 7
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 19
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 13
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 7
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 24
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 18
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op. 97 - 22
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 11
Glass: Glassworks - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 15
Murail: Gondwana - 10
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 3
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 24
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 23
Scelsi: Anahit - 20
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 18
Szymanowski: King Roger - 16


----------



## Mika

after Orpheus:

Rihm Glass

Nominated
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 1 - Mitchell

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 7
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 19
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 13
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 7
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 24
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 18
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op. 97 - 22
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 11
Glass: Glassworks - 5
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 15
Murail: Gondwana - 10
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 3
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 26
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 23
Scelsi: Anahit - 20
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 18
Szymanowski: King Roger - 16


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Bartok/Scarlatti

Nominated
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 1 - Mitchell

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 7
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 19
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 13
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 9
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 24
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 18
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op. 97 - 22
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 11
Glass: Glassworks - 5
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 15
Murail: Gondwana - 10
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 3
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 26
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 20
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 18
Szymanowski: King Roger - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

SS / Brian

Nominated
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 1 - Mitchell

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 7
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 19
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 13
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 9
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 24
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 18
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op. 97 - 22
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 11
Glass: Glassworks - 5
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 15
Murail: Gondwana - 10
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 3
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 26
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 10
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 20
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 18
Szymanowski: King Roger - 16


----------



## Selby

After MagneticGhost

SS / Rihm

Nominated
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 1 - Mitchell

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 7
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 19
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 13
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 9
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 24
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 18
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op. 97 - 22
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 11
Glass: Glassworks - 5
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 15
Murail: Gondwana - 10
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 3
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 27
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 20
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 18
Szymanowski: King Roger - 16


----------



## science

after Mitchell: 

Dvorak / Bartok

Nominated
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 1 - Mitchell

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 7
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 19
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 13
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 10
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 24
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 18
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op. 97 - 24
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 11
Glass: Glassworks - 5
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 15
Murail: Gondwana - 10
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 3
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 27
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 20
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 18
Szymanowski: King Roger - 16


----------



## Trout

After science:

Shostakovich / Adams

Nominated
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 1 - Mitchell

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 8
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 19
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 13
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 10
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 24
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 18
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op. 97 - 24
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 11
Glass: Glassworks - 5
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 15
Murail: Gondwana - 10
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 3
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 27
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 20
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 20
Szymanowski: King Roger - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Dvorak / Murail

Nominated
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 1 - Mitchell

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 8
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 19
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 13
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 10
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 24
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 18
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op. 97 - 26
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 11
Glass: Glassworks - 5
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 15
Murail: Gondwana - 11
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 3
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 27
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 20
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 20
Szymanowski: King Roger - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Rihm / Pierne

Nominated
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 1 - Mitchell

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 8
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 19
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 13
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 10
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 24
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 18
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op. 97 - 26
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 11
Glass: Glassworks - 5
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 15
Murail: Gondwana - 11
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 3
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 29
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 20
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 20
Szymanowski: King Roger - 16


----------



## Orpheus

After PaulieGatto:

Arne/Beethoven

Nominated
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 1 - Mitchell

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 8
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 13
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 10
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 12
Brian: Violin Concerto - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 24
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 18
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op. 97 - 26
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 11
Glass: Glassworks - 5
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 15
Murail: Gondwana - 11
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 3
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 29
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 20
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 20
Szymanowski: King Roger - 16


----------



## Mika

After Orpheus:

Rihm Scelsi

Nominated
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 1 - Mitchell

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 8
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 13
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 10
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 12
Brian: Violin Concerto - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 24
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 18
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op. 97 - 26
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 11
Glass: Glassworks - 5
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 15
Murail: Gondwana - 11
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 3
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 31
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 21
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 20
Szymanowski: King Roger - 16


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Bach Prokofiev

Nominated
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 1 - Mitchell

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 8
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 15
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 10
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 12
Brian: Violin Concerto - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 24
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 18
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op. 97 - 26
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 11
Glass: Glassworks - 5
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 15
Murail: Gondwana - 11
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 4
Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 31
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 21
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 20
Szymanowski: King Roger - 16


----------



## ptr

After pjang23:

Rihm / Lang

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 8
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 15
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 10
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 12
Brian: Violin Concerto - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 24
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 18
*Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op. 97 - 26*
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 11
Glass: Glassworks - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 2
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 15
Murail: Gondwana - 11
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 4
*Rihm: Jagden und Formen - 32*
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 21
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 20
Szymanowski: King Roger - 16


----------



## ptr

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen

*New Board*

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 8
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 15
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 10
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 12
Brian: Violin Concerto - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 24
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 18
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op. 97 - 26
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 11
Glass: Glassworks - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 2
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 15
Murail: Gondwana - 11
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 4
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 21
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 20
Szymanowski: King Roger - 16


----------



## Selby

After ptr

Falla / Bartok

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 8
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 15
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 11
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 12
Brian: Violin Concerto - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 24
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 18
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op. 97 - 26
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 13
Glass: Glassworks - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 2
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 15
Murail: Gondwana - 11
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 4
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 21
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 20
Szymanowski: King Roger - 16


----------



## Orpheus

After Mitchell

Dvorak/Couperin

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 8
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 15
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 11
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 12
Brian: Violin Concerto - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 24
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 19
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op. 97 - 28
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 13
Glass: Glassworks - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 2
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 15
Murail: Gondwana - 11
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 4
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 21
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 20
Szymanowski: King Roger - 16


----------



## ptr

*Clean-up in isle 15.38 after Mitch and Orpies collision:*

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 8
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 15
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 11
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 12
Brian: Violin Concerto - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 24
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 19
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op. 97 - 28
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 13
Glass: Glassworks - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 2
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 15
Murail: Gondwana - 11
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 4
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 24
Scelsi: Anahit - 21
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 20
Szymanowski: King Roger - 16


----------



## science

after ptr's clean-up:

Dvorak / Scarlatti

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 8
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 15
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 11
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 12
Brian: Violin Concerto - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 24
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 19
Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op. 97 - 30
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 13
Glass: Glassworks - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 2
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 15
Murail: Gondwana - 11
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 4
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 25
Scelsi: Anahit - 21
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 20
Szymanowski: King Roger - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Science

Dvorak / Szymanowski

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 8
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 15
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 11
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 12
Brian: Violin Concerto - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 24
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 19
*Dvorak: String Quintet 'American', op. 97 - 32*
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 13
Glass: Glassworks - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 2
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 15
Murail: Gondwana - 11
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 4
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 25
Scelsi: Anahit - 21
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 20
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere”
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'

After Magnetic Ghost:

Scarlatti / Bartok

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 8
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 15
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 12
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 12
Brian: Violin Concerto - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 24
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 19
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 13
Glass: Glassworks - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 2
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 15
Murail: Gondwana - 11
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 4
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 27
Scelsi: Anahit - 21
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 20
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Murail / Beethoven

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 8
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 15
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 12
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 13
Brian: Violin Concerto - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 24
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 19
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 13
Glass: Glassworks - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 2
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 15
Murail: Gondwana - 13
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 4
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 27
Scelsi: Anahit - 21
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 20
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Bach / Magnard

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 8
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 17
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 12
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 13
Brian: Violin Concerto - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 24
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 19
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 13
Glass: Glassworks - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 2
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 16
Murail: Gondwana - 13
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 4
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 27
Scelsi: Anahit - 21
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 20
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Scarlatti Shosta

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 8
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 17
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 12
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 13
Brian: Violin Concerto - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 24
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 19
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 13
Glass: Glassworks - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 2
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 16
Murail: Gondwana - 13
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 4
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 29
Scelsi: Anahit - 21
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 21
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Murail/Scarlatti

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 8
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 17
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 12
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 13
Brian: Violin Concerto - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 24
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 19
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 13
Glass: Glassworks - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 2
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 16
Murail: Gondwana - 15
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 4
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 30
Scelsi: Anahit - 21
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 21
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Tippett (Nmntd) / Shostakovich

*Nominated*
Michael Tippett: Symphony No 4 (1977) - 2 - ptr > Hear it on ze Tube!

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 8
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 17
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 12
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 13
Brian: Violin Concerto - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 24
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 19
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 13
Glass: Glassworks - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 2
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 16
Murail: Gondwana - 15
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 4
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 30
Scelsi: Anahit - 21
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 22
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Beethoven / Glass

Nominated
Michael Tippett: Symphony No 4 (1977) - 2 - ptr > Hear it on ze Tube!

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 8
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 17
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 12
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 15
Brian: Violin Concerto - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 24
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 19
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 13
Glass: Glassworks - 6
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 2
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 16
Murail: Gondwana - 15
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 4
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 30
Scelsi: Anahit - 21
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 22
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17


----------



## Selby

After berghansson

Lang / Tippett

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 8
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 17
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 12
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 15
Brian: Violin Concerto - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 24
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 19
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 13
Glass: Glassworks - 6
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 16
Murail: Gondwana - 15
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 4
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 12
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 30
Scelsi: Anahit - 21
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 22
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mitchell

Scarlatti / Ciconia

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 8
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 17
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 12
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 15
Brian: Violin Concerto - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
*Ciconia: Una panthera - 25*
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 19
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 13
Glass: Glassworks - 6
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 16
Murail: Gondwana - 15
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 4
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 12
*Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141 - 32*
Scelsi: Anahit - 21
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 22
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 8
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 17
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 12
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 15
Brian: Violin Concerto - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 25
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 19
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 13
Glass: Glassworks - 6
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 16
Murail: Gondwana - 15
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 4
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 12
Scelsi: Anahit - 21
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 22
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 3


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Couperin / Shostakovich

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 8
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 17
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 12
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 15
Brian: Violin Concerto - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 25
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 13
Glass: Glassworks - 6
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 16
Murail: Gondwana - 15
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 4
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 12
Scelsi: Anahit - 21
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 23
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Murail / Bartok

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 8
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 17
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 13
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 15
Brian: Violin Concerto - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 25
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 13
Glass: Glassworks - 6
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 16
Murail: Gondwana - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 4
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 12
Scelsi: Anahit - 21
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 23
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 3


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Ciconia Glass

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 8
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 17
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 13
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 15
Brian: Violin Concerto - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 27
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 13
Glass: Glassworks - 7
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 16
Murail: Gondwana - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 4
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 12
Scelsi: Anahit - 21
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 23
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 3


----------



## Orpheus

After Mika:

Shostakovich/Brian

Nominated
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 2

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 8
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 23
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 17
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 13
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 15
Brian: Violin Concerto - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 27
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 13
Glass: Glassworks - 7
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 16
Murail: Gondwana - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 4
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 12
Scelsi: Anahit - 21
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 23
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 3


----------



## ptr

After Orpheus:

Shostakovich Op 119 / Amirkhanian

*Nominated*
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 2

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 8
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 24
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 17
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 13
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 15
Brian: Violin Concerto - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 27
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 13
Glass: Glassworks - 7
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 16
Murail: Gondwana - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 4
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 12
Scelsi: Anahit - 21
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 25
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 3


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

VW/Ciconia

*Nominated*
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 2
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 -2 - Aecio

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 8
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 24
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 17
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 13
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 15
Brian: Violin Concerto - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 28
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 13
Glass: Glassworks - 7
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 16
Murail: Gondwana - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 4
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 12
Scelsi: Anahit - 21
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 25
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

VW (oh yeah) / Tippet

*Nominated*
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 2

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 8
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 24
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 17
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 13
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 15
Brian: Violin Concerto - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 28
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 13
Glass: Glassworks - 7
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 16
Murail: Gondwana - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 4
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 12
Scelsi: Anahit - 21
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 25
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 -4


----------



## Mika

After MagneticGhost

Shosta / Bach

*Nominated*
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 2

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 8
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 24
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 18
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 13
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 15
Brian: Violin Concerto - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 28
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 13
Glass: Glassworks - 7
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 16
Murail: Gondwana - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 4
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 12
Scelsi: Anahit - 21
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 27
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 -4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika

Ciconia / Bartok

Nominated
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 2


Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 8
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 24
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 18
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 14
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 15
Brian: Violin Concerto - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 30
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 13
Glass: Glassworks - 7
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 16
Murail: Gondwana - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 4
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 12
Scelsi: Anahit - 21
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 27
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 -4


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Murail / Beethoven

Nominated
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 2


Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 8
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 24
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 18
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 14
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 16
Brian: Violin Concerto - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 30
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 13
Glass: Glassworks - 7
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 16
Murail: Gondwana - 19
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 4
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 12
Scelsi: Anahit - 21
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 27
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 -4


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Magnard / Tippett

Nominated
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 2


Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 8
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 24
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 18
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 14
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 16
Brian: Violin Concerto - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 14
Ciconia: Una panthera - 30
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 13
Glass: Glassworks - 7
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 18
Murail: Gondwana - 19
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 4
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 12
Scelsi: Anahit - 21
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 27
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 4


----------



## Selby

After Trout:

SS / Cage

Nominated
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 2


Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 8
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 24
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 18
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 14
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 16
Brian: Violin Concerto - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Ciconia: Una panthera - 30
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 13
Glass: Glassworks - 7
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 18
Murail: Gondwana - 19
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 4
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 21
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 27
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 4


----------



## Aecio

After Mitchell

Beethoven/Ciconia

Nominated
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 2


Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 8
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 24
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 18
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 14
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Ciconia: Una panthera - 31
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 13
Glass: Glassworks - 7
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 18
Murail: Gondwana - 19
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 4
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 21
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 27
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 4


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Shostakovich Op 119 / RVW

Nominated
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 2


Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 8
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 24
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 18
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 14
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Ciconia: Una panthera - 31
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 13
Glass: Glassworks - 7
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 18
Murail: Gondwana - 19
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 4
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 21
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 29
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Nordheim / Prokofiev

Nominated
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 2

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 8
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 24
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 18
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 14
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Ciconia: Una panthera - 31
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 13
Glass: Glassworks - 7
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 18
Murail: Gondwana - 19
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 5
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 21
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 29
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 5


----------



## science

after berghansson:

Nominated
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 1 - science
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 2 science
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 2 - Orpheus 

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 8
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 24
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 18
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 14
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Ciconia: Una panthera - 31
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 13
Glass: Glassworks - 7
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 18
Murail: Gondwana - 19
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 5
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 21
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 29
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 5


____

The "2 pieces" are "On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring," and "Summer Night on the River."


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Ciconia / Couperin

Nominated
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 1 - science
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 2 science
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 8
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 24
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 18
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 14
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Ciconia: Una panthera - 33
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 13
Glass: Glassworks - 7
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 18
Murail: Gondwana - 19
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 5
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 21
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 29
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 5

Let's push Ciconia over the edge then we can push Shostakovich


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Magnard / Adams

Nominated
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 1 - science
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 2 science
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 9
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 24
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 18
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 14
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Ciconia: Una panthera - 33
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 13
Glass: Glassworks - 7
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 20
Murail: Gondwana - 19
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 5
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 21
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 29
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 5


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Ciconia / Adams

*Nominated*
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 1 - science
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 2 science
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 2 - Orpheus

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 10
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 24
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 18
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 14
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Ciconia: Una panthera - 35
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 13
Glass: Glassworks - 7
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 20
Murail: Gondwana - 19
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 5
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 21
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 29
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 5


----------



## Orpheus

After Mika:

Delius (seconded)/Ciconia

Nominated
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 2 science
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 10
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 24
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 18
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 14
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
*Ciconia: Una panthera - 36*
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 21
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 3
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 13
Glass: Glassworks - 7
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 20
Murail: Gondwana - 19
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 5
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 21
*Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 29*
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 5


----------



## Orpheus

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera

Nominated
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 2 science
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 10
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 24
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 18
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 14
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 21
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 3
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 13
Glass: Glassworks - 7
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 20
Murail: Gondwana - 19
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 5
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 21
*Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 29*
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 5


----------



## science

Guys, thanks for pushing Ciconia. A little corner of the musical world of which I was unaware until now!


----------



## ptr

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera 
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119

after Orpheus

Shostakovich Op 119 / Tippett

*Nominated*
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 2 science
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 2 - Orpheus

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 10
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 24
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 18
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 14
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 21
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 3
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 13
Glass: Glassworks - 7
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 20
Murail: Gondwana - 19
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 5
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 21
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 5


----------



## Aecio

Bartok/Scelsi

Nominated
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 2 science
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 10
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 24
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 18
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 21
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 3
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 13
Glass: Glassworks - 7
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 20
Murail: Gondwana - 19
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 5
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 22
*Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 29*
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 5


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Glass / Delius 

Nominated
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 2 science
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 10
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 24
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 18
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 21
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 4
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 13
Glass: Glassworks - 9
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 20
Murail: Gondwana - 19
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 5
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 22
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 - 29
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 5


----------



## ptr

Hey Guy's You missed my post!  

Updated board:

*Nominated*
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 2 science
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 2 - Orpheus

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 10
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 24
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 18
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 21
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 4
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 13
Glass: Glassworks - 9
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 20
Murail: Gondwana - 19
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 5
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 22
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

after ptr's correction:

Amirkhanian / Alfonso X: Cantiga 18: Por nos de dulta tirar

Nominated
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 1 - PaulieGatto
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 2 science
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 10
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 26
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 18
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 21
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 4
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 13
Glass: Glassworks - 9
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 20
Murail: Gondwana - 19
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 5
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 22
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 5

Another Cantiga de Santa Maria -


----------



## Selby

after PaulieGato:

Falla / Glass

*Nominated*
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 1 - PaulieGatto
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 2 science
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 2 - Orpheus

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 10
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 26
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 18
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 21
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 4
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 15
Glass: Glassworks - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 20
Murail: Gondwana - 19
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 5
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 22
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Mitchell:

Glass / Lalo

Nominated
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 1 - PaulieGatto
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 10
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 26
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 18
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 21
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 4
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 15
Glass: Glassworks - 12
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 3
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 20
Murail: Gondwana - 19
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 5
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 22
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 5


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Boyce / Magnard

Nominated
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 1 - PaulieGatto
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 2 - Trout
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 10
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 26
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 18
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 21
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 4
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 15
Glass: Glassworks - 12
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 3
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 21
Murail: Gondwana - 19
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 5
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 14
Scelsi: Anahit - 22
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 5

I still think the Cantigas should be grouped together considering they are frequently considered as a collection and seems to fall inline with our criteria to group "shorter works usually recorded as a group." I understand that such a collection may be considered too large for one nomination; however we have grouped things such as Byrd's _My Ladye Nevells Booke_ and many of Bach's keyboard works, albeit not quite to the magnitude that I propose (420 works in 1 nomination). And just think, otherwise, Alfonso X may take up too many slots on the list, relative to his stature as a composer, if many of his cantigas are pushed individually.


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

SS / Lalo

Nominated
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 1 - PaulieGatto
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 2 - Trout
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 10
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 26
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 18
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 21
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 4
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 15
Glass: Glassworks - 12
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 4
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 21
Murail: Gondwana - 19
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 5
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 22
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 5


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Glass/Murail

Nominated
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 1 - PaulieGatto
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 2 - Trout
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 10
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 26
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 18
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 21
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 4
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 15
Glass: Glassworks - 14
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 4
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 21
Murail: Gondwana - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 5
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 22
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 5


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Shostakovich / Amirkhanian

*Nominated*
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 1 - PaulieGatto
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 10
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 27
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 18
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 21
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 4
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 15
Glass: Glassworks - 14
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 4
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 21
Murail: Gondwana - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 5
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 22
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 4
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 5


----------



## Selby

Trout said:


> I still think the Cantigas should be grouped together considering they are frequently considered as a collection and seems to fall inline with our criteria to group "shorter works usually recorded as a group." I understand that such a collection may be considered too large for one nomination; however we have grouped things such as Byrd's _My Ladye Nevells Booke_ and many of Bach's keyboard works, albeit not quite to the magnitude that I propose (420 works in 1 nomination). And just think, otherwise, Alfonso X may take up too many slots on the list, relative to his stature as a composer, if many of his cantigas are pushed individually.


agreed

(and other words to make 25 characters)


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 / Couperin

*Nominated*
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 1 - PaulieGatto
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 2 - Trout
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 10
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 27
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 18
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 22
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 4
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 15
Glass: Glassworks - 14
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 4
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 21
Murail: Gondwana - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 5
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 22
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 4
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 5


----------



## pjang23

After Mika

Prokofiev Bach

*Nominated*
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 1 - PaulieGatto
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 2 - Trout
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 10
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 27
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 19
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 22
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 4
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 15
Glass: Glassworks - 14
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 4
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 21
Murail: Gondwana - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 22
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 4
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 5


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Nominated
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 1 - PaulieGatto
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 2 - Trout

Mozart / Glass

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 10
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 27
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 19
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 22
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 4
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 15
Glass: Glassworks - 15
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 4
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 21
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 4
Murail: Gondwana - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 22
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 4
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

As regards the cantigas, as much as I would have liked to see them grouped, I feel that that is outside the boundaries of this project. There is no single recording of all the cantigas - in fact, a group doing it now in Spain have managed to rack up I believe over 34 hours of music, and are still missing almost 150. I wanted to see if I can group them possibly by book...but one book contains about 400 of them, and the others aren't recorded. I feel that because of its sheer length it isn't too helpful for someone listening to these works down the list to get hit with the full force of the Cantigas de Santa Maria. It is just simply too vast and too long, and, as I said before, it seems better to treat them more like individual lieder pieces. I know our longest piece (Der Ring des Nibelungen) is 18 hours I believe...but its always treated as one giant work made up of four inter-connected shorter works which are performed night-by-night and recorded as a set, and to be honest I'd oppose including other works that are too massive (I'd oppose the Licht cycle as one work, and L'orgue mystique, though I nominated that a while ago, I feel should be broken down by opus number). Most of the collections so far can be done on 3 CDs or less, much like listening an opera. And don't worry, I certainly have other medieval works in mind before I'd throw in another cantiga.
after science:

Nominated
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 1 - PaulieGatto
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 2 - Trout

Amirkhanian / Falla

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 10
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 29
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 19
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 22
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 4
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 15
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 4
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 21
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 4
Murail: Gondwana - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 22
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 4
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 5


----------



## Trout

PaulieGatto said:


> As regards the cantigas, as much as I would have liked to see them grouped, I feel that that is outside the boundaries of this project. There is no single recording of all the cantigas - in fact, a group doing it now in Spain have managed to rack up I believe over 34 hours of music, and are still missing almost 150. I wanted to see if I can group them possibly by book...but one book contains about 400 of them, and the others aren't recorded. *I feel that because of its sheer length it isn't too helpful for someone listening to these works down the list to get hit with the full force of the Cantigas de Santa Maria.* It is just simply too vast and too long, and, as I said before, it seems better to treat them more like individual lieder pieces.


You bring up some good points, especially the part in bold which I had overlooked. I agree that throwing 400+ pieces at someone all at once, especially for a beginner, may be slightly overwhelming. Nevertheless, I consider pieces as a group if the pieces are either published or grouped by the composer together as a specified set since that indicates the grouping is the _intention_ of the composer (I can probably think of some examples in which popular consensus has overridden the composer's intention, however). With early music, though, it is difficult to know exactly what the intentions of the composer were, whether pieces were grouped together by someone other than the composer, or even (in some cases) who the composer even was, e.g. the Cantigas which are only attributed to Alfonso X. Consequently, there does not seem to be one definitive answer to this situation, as opposed to others in the past, so I can defer to your judgement about the pieces since you seem to understand them much more than I do.



PaulieGatto said:


> I know our longest piece (Der Ring des Nibelungen) is 18 hours I believe...but its always treated as one giant work made up of four inter-connected shorter works which are performed night-by-night and recorded as a set, and to be honest I'd oppose including other works that are too massive (I'd oppose the Licht cycle as one work, and L'orgue mystique, though I nominated that a while ago, I feel should be broken down by opus number). Most of the collections so far can be done on 3 CDs or less, much like listening an opera.


Well, I suppose we would disagree about the _Licht_ cycle because it is my understanding that Stockhausen intended for the operas to be heard as a group, not separately (using my aforementioned grouping criterion). I have not looked much into Tournemire's work, but each opus seems to be listed under _L'Orgue Mystique_ in addition to its own title, indicating it belongs as part of a larger work. I do not think I normally have some sort of time limit in mind when considering nominations, but I can understand the reasoning for not wanting to push one week-long work at once (or in Cage's case, 639 years :lol.

As a side note, does anyone recommend a good way to group Weiss's lute works, of which there are about 600? I considered grouping them by manuscript, possibly suggesting the Dresden Manuscript, but we may run into a similar issue as with the Cantigas.



PaulieGatto said:


> And don't worry, I certainly have other medieval works in mind before I'd throw in another cantiga.


And I certainly look forward to them. Medieval music is a pretty recondite subject even around this site, so your nominations are especially appreciated.


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Couperin / Magnard

Nominated
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 1 - PaulieGatto
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 2 - Trout

Amirkhanian / Falla

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 10
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 29
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 19
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 24
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 4
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 15
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 4
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 4
Murail: Gondwana - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 22
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 4
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 5


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Glass / Scelsi

Nominated
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 1 - PaulieGatto
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 2 - Trout

Amirkhanian / Falla

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 10
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune - 29
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 19
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 24
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 4
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 4
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 4
Murail: Gondwana - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 23
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 4
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 5


----------



## ptr

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune

After Mika:

Amirkhanian / RWV

*Nominated*
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 1 - PaulieGatto
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 10
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 19
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 18
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 24
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 4
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 4
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 4
Murail: Gondwana - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 23
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 4
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Liszt / Beethoven

*Nominated*
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 1 - PaulieGatto
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 2 - Trout
Liszt - Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 2 - MG

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 10
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 19
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 24
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 4
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 4
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 4
Murail: Gondwana - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 23
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 4
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 6


----------



## Nereffid

after MagneticGhost:

Couperin / Boyce

*Nominated*
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 1 - PaulieGatto
Liszt - Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 2 - MG

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 10
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 19
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 26
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 4
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 4
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 4
Murail: Gondwana - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 23
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 4
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

Yea I mean I stumbled onto this list by looking for works I can program in to listen to at work since I wouldn't be able to look anything up, and the scope of the list was to my liking. And yea, I feel that with the Cantigas it was a collection that wasn't necessarily meant to be performed in one go, definitely not. I've listened to L'orgue mystique and apparently its longer than all of Bach's organ works, but I do see it sometimes listed as a single work and its been recorded as such to the tune of 8 CDs, and being just one instrument the whole time, it may be best to split it up. I'll have to get to listening to Licht to give my own final judgment. For people voting as well it might be easier to have works not be too long. Also Cage's 639 year-composition just seems a bit much ha. 

As for Weiss' work, I hadn't heard his lute music before, but apparently his suites are about 15-20 minutes long, and the manuscripts seem to hold quite a few of them. I see him as being nominated for individual works here and there, kinda like Scarlatti (whose works are much shorter).

after Nereffid:

Couperin / Lang

Nominated
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 1 - PaulieGatto
Liszt - Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 2 - MG

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 10
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 19
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 28
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 4
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 4
Murail: Gondwana - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 23
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 4
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mozart / Murail

Nominated
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 1 - PaulieGatto
Liszt - Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 2 - MG

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 10
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 19
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 28
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 4
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 6
Murail: Gondwana - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 23
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 4
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 6


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Mozart / Glass 

Nominated
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 1 - PaulieGatto
Liszt - Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 2 - MG

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 10
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 19
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 28
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 4
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 18
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 8
Murail: Gondwana - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 23
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 4
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 6


----------



## Selby

After mmsbls:

Lang / Mozart

Nominated
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 1 - PaulieGatto
Liszt - Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 2 - MG

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 10
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 19
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 28
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 4
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 6
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 22
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 7
Murail: Gondwana - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 23
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 4
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 6


----------



## Trout

After Mitchell (who collided with science):

Magnard / Alfonso X

Nominated
Liszt - Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 2 - MG

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 10
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 2
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 19
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 28
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 4
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 18
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 6
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 9
Murail: Gondwana - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 23
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 4
Szymanowski: King Roger - 17
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Szymanowski / Shostakovich

Nominated
Liszt - Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 2 - MG

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 10
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 2
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 19
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 28
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 4
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 18
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 6
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 9
Murail: Gondwana - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 23
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 5
Szymanowski: King Roger - 19
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 6

Unable to advertise the Liszt due to very poor connection. Am on holiday. 
Looking forward to catching up with some of your lesser known postings when I return.


----------



## Nereffid

after MagneticGhost:

Glass / Delius


Nominated
Liszt - Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 2 - MG

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 10
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 2
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 19
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 28
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 5
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 20
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 6
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 9
Murail: Gondwana - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 23
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 5
Szymanowski: King Roger - 19
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 6


----------



## Orpheus

PaulieGatto said:


> As for Weiss' work, I hadn't heard his lute music before, but apparently his suites are about 15-20 minutes long, and the manuscripts seem to hold quite a few of them. I see him as being nominated for individual works here and there, kinda like Scarlatti (whose works are much shorter).


The main problem with Weiss (for the purposes of this thread) is that there are several numbering systems for his work, none of which has been universally accepted. I suspect that once his work becomes more familiar, as I think it will in a few years, the scholars will settle down into some sort of agreement on what works best and everyone will agree to stick with that.

Until then it would be a shame to let him continue in his current state of neglect though; or for that matter, to trivialise him and overwhelm prospective listeners by lumping all his works together. This has unfortunately happened already here to Scarlatti and several "early" composers; it makes even less sense to do so with Weiss considering how substantial many of his works are, a bit like voting for Beethoven's piano sonatas as a single entity. I'm no expert on Weiss, but what I've heard is enough to convince me that he's a truly first-rate composer, who should probably be considered among the best of his era (many contemporaries, for example, appear to have considered him and J.S. Bach, who lived at almost exactly the same time, as musical peers).

I've been thinking lately of nominating several works by Weiss (thanks for reminding me, guys!). Due to the aforementioned confusion over identifying his work, I would personally be inclined to put as much additional information as possible to allow people to cross-reference and make sure everyone knows which work is being referred to, ie: *Sonata 23 in A minor, "L`infidele" (London) (S-C 29)*, where "London" is the manuscript and "S-C 29" is the Smith-Crawford number (or whatever manuscript/numbering system you prefer). That particular piece will probably be my first nomination, once the board is a bit shorter!


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Adams / Tippett

*Nominated*
Liszt - Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 2 - MG

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 12
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 2
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 19
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 28
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 5
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 20
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 6
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 9
Murail: Gondwana - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 23
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 5
Szymanowski: King Roger - 19
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 6


----------



## Orpheus

After ptr:

Couperin/Liszt(seconded)

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 12
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 2
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 19
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 30
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 5
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 20
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 6
Liszt - Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 3
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 9
Murail: Gondwana - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 23
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 5
Szymanowski: King Roger - 19
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 6


*edited to fix clash with ptr*


----------



## Aecio

After Orpheus

VW/Scelsi

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 12
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 2
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 19
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 30
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 5
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 20
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 6
Liszt - Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 3
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 9
Murail: Gondwana - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 24
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 5
Szymanowski: King Roger - 19
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 8


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Alfonso Bach

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 12
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 20
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 30
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 5
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 20
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 6
Liszt - Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 3
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 9
Murail: Gondwana - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 16
Scelsi: Anahit - 24
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 5
Szymanowski: King Roger - 19
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 8


----------



## Selby

After Mika

SS / Tippett

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 12
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 20
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 30
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 5
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 20
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 6
Liszt - Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 3
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 9
Murail: Gondwana - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 18
Scelsi: Anahit - 24
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 5
Szymanowski: King Roger - 19
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 8
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mitchell

Tippett / Couperin

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 12
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 20
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 3
*Brian: Violin Concerto - 24*
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
*Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux - 31*
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 5
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 20
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 6
Liszt - Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 3
*Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 24*
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 9
Murail: Gondwana - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 18
*Scelsi: Anahit - 24*
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 5
Szymanowski: King Roger - 19
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 10
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 12
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 20
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 5
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 20
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 6
Liszt - Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 3
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 9
Murail: Gondwana - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 18
Scelsi: Anahit - 24
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 5
Szymanowski: King Roger - 19
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 10
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 8


----------



## science

after PaulieGatto:

Mozart / Delius

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 12
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 20
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 6
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 20
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 6
Liszt - Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 3
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 24
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 11
Murail: Gondwana - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 18
Scelsi: Anahit - 24
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 5
Szymanowski: King Roger - 19
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 10
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 8[/QUOTE]


----------



## Trout

After science:

Magnard / Liszt

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 12
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 20
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 16
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 6
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 20
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 6
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 26
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 11
Murail: Gondwana - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 18
Scelsi: Anahit - 24
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 5
Szymanowski: King Roger - 19
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 10
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Bartok/Magnard

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 12
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 20
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 18
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 6
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 20
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 6
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 27
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 11
Murail: Gondwana - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 18
Scelsi: Anahit - 24
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 5
Szymanowski: King Roger - 19
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 10
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 8


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Tippett / Murail

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 12
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 20
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 18
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 6
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 20
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 6
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 27
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 11
Murail: Gondwana - 22
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 18
Scelsi: Anahit - 24
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 5
Szymanowski: King Roger - 19
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 12
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 8


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Magnard Bach

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 12
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 21
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 18
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 6
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 20
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 6
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 4
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 29
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 11
Murail: Gondwana - 22
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 18
Scelsi: Anahit - 24
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 5
Szymanowski: King Roger - 19
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 12
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 8


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Shostakovich / Liszt


Nominated

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 12
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 21
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 21
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 18
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 6
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 20
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 6
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 5
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 29
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 11
Murail: Gondwana - 22
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 18
Scelsi: Anahit - 24
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 7
Szymanowski: King Roger - 19
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 12
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 8


----------



## Orpheus

After Nereffid

Arne/Delius

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 12
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 23
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 21
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 18
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 7
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 20
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 6
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 5
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 29
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 11
Murail: Gondwana - 22
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 18
Scelsi: Anahit - 24
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 7
Szymanowski: King Roger - 19
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 12
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Orpheus

Nordheim / Glass

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 12
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 23
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 21
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 18
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 7
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 21
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 6
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 5
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 29
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 11
Murail: Gondwana - 22
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 18
Scelsi: Anahit - 24
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 7
Szymanowski: King Roger - 19
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 12
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Mozart / Glass

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 12
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 23
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 21
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 18
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 7
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 22
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 6
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 5
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 29
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 13
Murail: Gondwana - 22
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 18
Scelsi: Anahit - 24
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 7
Szymanowski: King Roger - 19
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 12
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Magnard / Saint-Saens

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 12
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 23
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 21
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 18
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 3
*Brian: Violin Concerto - 24*
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 7
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 22
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 6
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 5
*Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 - 31*
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 13
Murail: Gondwana - 22
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 18
*Scelsi: Anahit - 24*
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 7
Szymanowski: King Roger - 19
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 12
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259. Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 12
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 23
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 21
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 18
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 7
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 22
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 6
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 5
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 13
Murail: Gondwana - 22
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 18
Scelsi: Anahit - 24
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 7
Szymanowski: King Roger - 19
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 12
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 8


----------



## Selby

After PauliGatto

Lang / RVW

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 12
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 23
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 21
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 18
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 24
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 7
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 22
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 8
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 5
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 13
Murail: Gondwana - 22
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 18
Scelsi: Anahit - 24
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 7
Szymanowski: King Roger - 19
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 12
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mitchell

Tippett / Brian

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 12
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 23
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 21
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 18
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 7
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 22
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 8
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 5
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 13
Murail: Gondwana - 22
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 18
Scelsi: Anahit - 24
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 7
Szymanowski: King Roger - 19
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 9


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Bach / Adams

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 13
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 23
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 23
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 18
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 7
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 22
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 8
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 5
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 13
Murail: Gondwana - 22
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 18
Scelsi: Anahit - 24
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 7
Szymanowski: King Roger - 19
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

Home from my hols. Looks like I've got loads of catching up to do.
For those that haven't found it yet - Here's a link to a performance of Liszt's Prelude and Fugue on Bach. With Jean-Baptiste Dupont on the pipes.


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Scelsi Glass

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 13
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 23
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 23
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 18
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 7
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 23
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 8
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 5
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 13
Murail: Gondwana - 22
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 18
Scelsi: Anahit - 26
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 7
Szymanowski: King Roger - 19
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 9


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Liszt / Shostakovich

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 13
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 23
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 23
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 18
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 7
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 23
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 8
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 7
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 13
Murail: Gondwana - 22
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 18
Scelsi: Anahit - 26
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 8
Szymanowski: King Roger - 19
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 9


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Scelsi / Shostakovich

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 13
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 23
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 23
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 18
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 7
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 23
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 8
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 7
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 13
Murail: Gondwana - 22
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 18
Scelsi: Anahit - 28
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 9
Szymanowski: King Roger - 19
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 9


----------



## Orpheus

After Aecio

Szymanowski/Vaughan Williams

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 13
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 23
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 23
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 18
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 7
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 23
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 8
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 7
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 13
Murail: Gondwana - 22
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 18
Scelsi: Anahit - 28
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 9
Szymanowski: King Roger - 21
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Orpheus

Scelsi / Bartok

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 13
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 23
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 23
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 19
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 7
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 23
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 8
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 7
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 13
Murail: Gondwana - 22
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 18
Scelsi: Anahit - 30
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 9
Szymanowski: King Roger - 21
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 10


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Scelsi / Boyce

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 13
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 23
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 23
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 19
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 4
*Brian: Violin Concerto - 25*
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 7
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 23
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 8
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 7
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 13
Murail: Gondwana - 22
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 18
*Scelsi: Anahit - 32*
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 9
Szymanowski: King Roger - 21
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 10


----------



## Trout

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere”
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259. Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
1260. Scelsi: Anahit

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 13
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 23
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 23
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 19
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 4
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 7
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 23
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 8
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 7
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 13
Murail: Gondwana - 22
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 18
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 9
Szymanowski: King Roger - 21
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 10


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Glass / Mozart 

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 13
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 23
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 23
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 19
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 4
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 7
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 25
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 8
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 7
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 14
Murail: Gondwana - 22
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 18
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 9
Szymanowski: King Roger - 21
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mozart / Murail

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 13
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 23
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 23
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 19
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 4
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 7
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 16
Glass: Glassworks - 25
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 5
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 8
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 7
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 16
Murail: Gondwana - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 18
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 9
Szymanowski: King Roger - 21
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 10


----------



## Selby

After mmsbls

Falla / Lalo

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 13
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 23
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 23
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 19
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 4
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 7
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 18
Glass: Glassworks - 25
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 6
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 8
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 7
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 16
Murail: Gondwana - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 18
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 9
Szymanowski: King Roger - 21
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 10


----------



## Mika

After Mitchell:

Bach Liszt

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 13
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 23
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 25
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 19
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 4
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 7
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 18
Glass: Glassworks - 25
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 6
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 8
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 8
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 16
Murail: Gondwana - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 18
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 9
Szymanowski: King Roger - 21
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Arne / VW

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 13
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 25
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 25
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 19
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 4
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 15
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 7
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 18
Glass: Glassworks - 25
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 6
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 8
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 8
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 16
Murail: Gondwana - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 18
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 9
Szymanowski: King Roger - 21
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 11


----------



## Nereffid

after MagneticGhost:

Cage / Bach


Nominated

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 13
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 25
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 26
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 19
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 4
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 7
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 18
Glass: Glassworks - 25
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 6
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 8
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 8
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 16
Murail: Gondwana - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 18
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 9
Szymanowski: King Roger - 21
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Beethoven/Liszt


Nominated

Beethoven: Septet -2 -Aecio

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 13
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 25
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 26
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 19
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 4
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 7
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 18
Glass: Glassworks - 25
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 6
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 8
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 9
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 16
Murail: Gondwana - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 18
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 9
Szymanowski: King Roger - 21
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 11


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Tippett / Murail

*Nominated*
Beethoven: Septet -2 -Aecio

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 13
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 25
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 26
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 19
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 4
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 7
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 18
Glass: Glassworks - 25
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 6
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 8
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 9
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 16
Murail: Gondwana - 24
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 18
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 9
Szymanowski: King Roger - 21
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 11


----------



## Orpheus

After ptr

Arne/Beethoven

Nominated
Beethoven: Septet -2 -Aecio

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 13
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 26
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 19
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 20
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 4
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 7
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 18
Glass: Glassworks - 25
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 6
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 8
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 9
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 16
Murail: Gondwana - 24
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 18
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 9
Szymanowski: King Roger - 21
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 16
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 11


----------



## Selby

After Orpheus

Saint-Saens / Tippett

Nominated
Beethoven: Septet -2 -Aecio

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 13
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 26
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 19
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 20
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 4
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 7
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 18
Glass: Glassworks - 25
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 6
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 8
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 9
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 16
Murail: Gondwana - 24
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 20
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 9
Szymanowski: King Roger - 21
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 11


----------



## science

after Mitchell:

Nominated
Beethoven: Septet -2 -Aecio

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 13
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 26
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 19
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 20
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 4
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 7
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 18
Glass: Glassworks - 27
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 7
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 8
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 9
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 16
Murail: Gondwana - 24
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 20
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 9
Szymanowski: King Roger - 21
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 11

Glass / Lalo


----------



## Mika

after science:

Glass Murail

Nominated
Beethoven: Septet -2 -Aecio

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 13
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 26
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 19
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 20
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 4
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 7
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 18
Glass: Glassworks - 29
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 7
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 8
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 9
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 16
Murail: Gondwana - 25
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 20
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 9
Szymanowski: King Roger - 21
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Mika:

Glass / Babbitt: Philomel

Nominated
Babbitt: Philomel - 1 - PaulieGatto
Beethoven: Septet -2 -Aecio

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 13
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 26
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 19
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 20
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 4
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 7
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 18
Glass: Glassworks - 31
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 7
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 8
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 9
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 16
Murail: Gondwana - 25
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 20
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 9
Szymanowski: King Roger - 21
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 11


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Gershwin / Adams

Nominated
Babbitt: Philomel - 1 - PaulieGatto
Beethoven: Septet -2 -Aecio
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 26
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 19
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 20
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 4
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 7
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 18
Glass: Glassworks - 31
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 7
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 8
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 9
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 16
Murail: Gondwana - 25
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 20
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 9
Szymanowski: King Roger - 21
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Beethoven

Nominated
Babbitt: Philomel - 1 - PaulieGatto
Beethoven: Septet -2 -Aecio
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 26
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 19
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 21
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 4
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 7
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 18
Glass: Glassworks - 31
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 7
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 8
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 9
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 18
Murail: Gondwana - 25
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 20
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 9
Szymanowski: King Roger - 21
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 11


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Murail/Shosta

Nominated
Babbitt: Philomel - 1 - PaulieGatto
Beethoven: Septet -2 -Aecio
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 26
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 19
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 21
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 4
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 7
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 18
Glass: Glassworks - 31
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 7
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 8
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 9
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 18
Murail: Gondwana - 27
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 20
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 10
Szymanowski: King Roger - 21
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 11


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Murail / Gershwin

*Nominated*
Babbitt: Philomel - 1 - PaulieGatto
Beethoven: Septet -2 -Aecio

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 26
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 19
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 21
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 4
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 7
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 18
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 3
Glass: Glassworks - 31
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 7
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 8
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 9
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 18
Murail: Gondwana - 29
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 20
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 10
Szymanowski: King Roger - 21
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 11


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Brahms Bach

Nominated
Babbitt: Philomel - 1 - PaulieGatto
Beethoven: Septet -2 -Aecio
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 27
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 19
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 21
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 4
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 7
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 18
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 3
Glass: Glassworks - 31
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 7
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 8
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 9
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 18
Murail: Gondwana - 29
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 20
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 10
Szymanowski: King Roger - 21
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

SS / Gershwin

Nominated
Babbitt: Philomel - 1 - PaulieGatto
Beethoven: Septet -2 -Aecio
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 27
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 19
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 21
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 4
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 7
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 18
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 4
Glass: Glassworks - 31
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 7
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 8
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 9
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 18
Murail: Gondwana - 29
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 22
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 10
Szymanowski: King Roger - 21
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 11


----------



## Selby

After MagneticGhost

SS / Lang

Nominated
Babbitt: Philomel - 1 - PaulieGatto
Beethoven: Septet -2 -Aecio
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 27
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 19
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 21
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 4
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 7
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 18
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 4
Glass: Glassworks - 31
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 7
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 9
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 9
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 18
Murail: Gondwana - 29
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 24
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 10
Szymanowski: King Roger - 21
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 11


----------



## Orpheus

After Mitchell

Liszt/Falla

Nominated
Babbitt: Philomel - 1 - PaulieGatto
Beethoven: Septet -2 -Aecio
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 27
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 19
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 21
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 4
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 7
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 19
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 4
Glass: Glassworks - 31
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 7
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 9
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 11
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 18
Murail: Gondwana - 29
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 24
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 10
Szymanowski: King Roger - 21
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 11


----------



## Trout

After Orpheus:

Gershwin / Brahms

Nominated
Babbitt: Philomel - 1 - PaulieGatto
Beethoven: Septet -2 -Aecio

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 27
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 19
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 21
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 4
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 3
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 7
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 19
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 6
Glass: Glassworks - 31
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 7
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 9
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 11
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 18
Murail: Gondwana - 29
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 24
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 10
Szymanowski: King Roger - 21
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Brahms

Nominated
Babbitt: Philomel - 1 - PaulieGatto
Beethoven: Septet -2 -Aecio

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 27
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 19
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 21
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 4
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 4
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 7
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 19
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 6
Glass: Glassworks - 31
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 7
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 9
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 11
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 20
Murail: Gondwana - 29
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 24
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 10
Szymanowski: King Roger - 21
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Glass Gershwin

*Nominated*
Babbitt: Philomel - 1 - PaulieGatto
Beethoven: Septet -2 -Aecio

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 27
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 19
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 21
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 4
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 4
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 7
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 19
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 7
Glass: Glassworks - 33
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 7
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 9
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 11
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 20
Murail: Gondwana - 29
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 24
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 10
Szymanowski: King Roger - 21
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Delius / Shostakovich

*Nominated*
Babbitt: Philomel - 1 - PaulieGatto
Beethoven: Septet -2 -Aecio

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 27
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 19
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 21
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 4
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 4
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 9
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 19
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 7
Glass: Glassworks - 33
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 7
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 9
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 11
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 20
Murail: Gondwana - 29
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 24
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 11
Szymanowski: King Roger - 21
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17


----------



## Aecio

Bartok/Mozart

*Nominated*
Babbitt: Philomel - 1 - PaulieGatto
Beethoven: Septet -2 -Aecio

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 27
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 21
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 21
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 4
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 4
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 9
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 19
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 7
Glass: Glassworks - 33
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 7
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 9
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 11
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 21
Murail: Gondwana - 29
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 24
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 11
Szymanowski: King Roger - 21
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Bach / Lalo

*Nominated*
Babbitt: Philomel - 1 - PaulieGatto
Beethoven: Septet -2 -Aecio

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 29
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 21
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 21
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 4
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 4
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 9
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 19
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 7
Glass: Glassworks - 33
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 9
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 11
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 21
Murail: Gondwana - 29
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 24
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 11
Szymanowski: King Roger - 21
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 11


----------



## Orpheus

After Aecio

Beethoven/Boyce

*Nominated*
Babbitt: Philomel - 1 - PaulieGatto
Beethoven: Septet -2 -Aecio

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 29
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 21
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 23
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 5
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 4
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 9
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 19
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 7
Glass: Glassworks - 33
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 9
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 11
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 21
Murail: Gondwana - 29
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 7
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 24
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 11
Szymanowski: King Roger - 21
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 11


----------



## pjang23

After Orpheus:

Brahms Prokofiev

Nominated
Babbitt: Philomel - 1 - PaulieGatto
Beethoven: Septet -2 -Aecio

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 29
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 21
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 23
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 5
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 6
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 9
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 19
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 7
Glass: Glassworks - 33
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 9
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 11
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 21
Murail: Gondwana - 29
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 8
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 24
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 11
Szymanowski: King Roger - 21
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 11


----------



## Selby

After pjang23:

Glass / Saint-Saens

Nominated
Babbitt: Philomel - 1 - PaulieGatto
Beethoven: Septet -2 -Aecio

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 29
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 21
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 23
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 5
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 6
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 9
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 19
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 7
Glass: Glassworks - 35
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 9
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 11
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 21
Murail: Gondwana - 29
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 8
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 25
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 11
Szymanowski: King Roger - 21
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 11


----------



## Mika

After Mitchell:

Mozart / Glass

Nominated
Babbitt: Philomel - 1 - PaulieGatto
Beethoven: Septet -2 -Aecio

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 29
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 21
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 23
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 5
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 6
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 9
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 19
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 7
*Glass: Glassworks - 36*
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 9
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 11
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 23
Murail: Gondwana - 29
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 8
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 25
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 11
Szymanowski: King Roger - 21
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 11


----------



## mmsbls

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere”
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259. Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
1260. Scelsi: Anahit
1261. Glass: Glassworks

Nominated
Babbitt: Philomel - 1 - PaulieGatto
Beethoven: Septet -2 -Aecio

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 29
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 21
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 23
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 5
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 6
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 9
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 19
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 7
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 9
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 11
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 23
Murail: Gondwana - 29
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 8
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 25
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 11
Szymanowski: King Roger - 21
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Mozart / Beethoven

Nominated
Babbitt: Philomel - 1 - PaulieGatto
Beethoven: Septet -2 -Aecio

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 29
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 21
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 5
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 6
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 9
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 19
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 7
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 9
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 11
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 25
Murail: Gondwana - 29
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 8
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 25
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 11
Szymanowski: King Roger - 21
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Murail / Pierne

Nominated
Babbitt: Philomel - 1 - PaulieGatto
Beethoven: Septet -2 -Aecio

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 29
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 21
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 5
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 6
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 9
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 19
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 7
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 9
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 11
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 25
Murail: Gondwana - 31
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 8
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 25
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 11
Szymanowski: King Roger - 21
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 11


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

VW/Murail

Nominated
Babbitt: Philomel - 1 - PaulieGatto
Beethoven: Septet -2 -Aecio

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 29
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 21
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 5
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 6
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 9
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 19
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 7
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 9
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 11
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 25
Murail: Gondwana - 32
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 8
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 25
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 11
Szymanowski: King Roger - 21
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 13


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Gershwin / Szymanowski

Nominated
Babbitt: Philomel - 1 - PaulieGatto
Beethoven: Septet -2 -Aecio

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 29
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 21
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 5
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 6
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 9
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 19
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 9
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 9
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 11
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 25
Murail: Gondwana - 32
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 8
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 25
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 11
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 13


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Babbitt / Murail

*Nominated*
Beethoven: Septet -2 -Aecio

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Babbitt: Philomel - 3
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 29
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 21
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 5
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 6
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 9
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 19
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 9
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 9
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 11
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 25
Murail: Gondwana - 33
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 8
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 25
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 11
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

RVW / Gershwin

*Nominated*
Beethoven: Septet -2 -Aecio

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Babbitt: Philomel - 3
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 29
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 21
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 5
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 6
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 9
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 19
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 10
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 9
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 11
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 25
Murail: Gondwana - 33
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 8
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 25
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 11
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 15


----------



## pjang23

After MagneticGhost:

Delius Prokofiev

Nominated
Beethoven: Septet -2 -Aecio

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Babbitt: Philomel - 3
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 29
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 21
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 5
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 6
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 11
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 19
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 10
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 9
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 11
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 25
Murail: Gondwana - 33
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 9
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 25
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 11
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mozart / Brahms

Nominated
Beethoven: Septet -2 -Aecio

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Babbitt: Philomel - 3
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 29
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 21
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 5
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 7
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 11
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 19
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 10
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 9
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 11
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 27
Murail: Gondwana - 33
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 9
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 25
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 11
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 15


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Liszt / Gershwin

Nominated
Beethoven: Septet -2 -Aecio

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Babbitt: Philomel - 3
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 29
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 21
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 5
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 7
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 11
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 19
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 11
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 9
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 13
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 27
Murail: Gondwana - 33
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 9
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 25
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 11
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 15


----------



## Selby

After Trout:

RVW / Lang

Nominated
Beethoven: Septet -2 -Aecio

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Babbitt: Philomel - 3
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 29
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 21
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 5
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 7
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 11
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 19
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 11
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 10
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 13
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 27
Murail: Gondwana - 33
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 9
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 25
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 11
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mitchell:

Murail / Vaughan Williams

Nominated
Beethoven: Septet -2 -Aecio

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Babbitt: Philomel - 3
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 29
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 21
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 5
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 7
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 11
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 19
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 11
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 10
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 13
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 27
Murail: Gondwana - 35
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 9
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 25
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 11
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 18


----------



## Mika

After PaulieGatto

Murail / Bach

Nominated
Beethoven: Septet -2 -Aecio

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Babbitt: Philomel - 3
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 30
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 21
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 5
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 7
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 11
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 19
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 11
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 10
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 13
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 27
*Murail: Gondwana - 37*
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 9
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 25
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 11
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 18


----------



## science

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere”
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259. Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
1260. Scelsi: Anahit
1261. Glass: Glassworks
1262. Murail: Gondwana


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Mozart / Delius 

Nominated
Beethoven: Septet -2 -Aecio

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Babbitt: Philomel - 3
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 30
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 21
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 5
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 7
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 12
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 19
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 11
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 10
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 13
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 29
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 9
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 25
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 11
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 18


----------



## ptr

after science:

Lang / Shostakovich

*Nominated*
Beethoven: Septet -2 -Aecio

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 4
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Babbitt: Philomel - 3
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 30
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 21
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 5
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 7
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 12
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 19
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 11
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 13
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 29
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 9
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 25
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 12
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 18


----------



## Orpheus

After Ptr

Liszt/Alphonso X

Nominated
Beethoven: Septet -2 -Aecio

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 5
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Babbitt: Philomel - 3
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 30
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 21
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 5
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 7
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 12
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 19
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 11
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 15
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 29
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 9
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 25
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 12
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 18


----------



## Nereffid

after Orpheus:

Beethoven / Bach


Nominated


Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 5
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Babbitt: Philomel - 3
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 31
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 21
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Beethoven: Septet -4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 5
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 7
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 12
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 19
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 11
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 15
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 29
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 9
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 25
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 12
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 18


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Nereffid

Nordheim / Gershwin

Nominated


Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 5
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Babbitt: Philomel - 3
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 31
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 21
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Beethoven: Septet -4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 5
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 7
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 12
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 19
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 12
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 15
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 29
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 16
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 9
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 25
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 12
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 18


----------



## Mika

After Berghansson:

Bach / Gershwin

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 5
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Babbitt: Philomel - 3
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 33
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 21
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Beethoven: Septet -4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 5
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 7
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 12
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 19
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 13
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 15
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 29
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 16
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 9
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 25
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 12
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Nordheim / Berio: Coro

Nominated
Berio: Coro - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 5
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Babbitt: Philomel - 3
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 33
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 21
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Beethoven: Septet -4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 5
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 7
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 12
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 19
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 13
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 15
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 29
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 18
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 9
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 25
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 12
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 18


----------



## pjang23

After PaulieGatto:

Bach Delius

Nominated
Berio: Coro - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 5
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Babbitt: Philomel - 3
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 35
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 21
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Beethoven: Septet -4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 5
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 7
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 13
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 19
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 13
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 15
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 29
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 18
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 9
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 25
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 12
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mozart / Brahms

Nominated
Berio: Coro - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 5
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Babbitt: Philomel - 3
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 35
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 21
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Beethoven: Septet -4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 5
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 8
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 13
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 19
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 13
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 15
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 31
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 18
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 9
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 25
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 12
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 18


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Bach / Gershwin

Nominated
Berio: Coro - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 5
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Babbitt: Philomel - 3
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 37
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 21
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Beethoven: Septet -4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 5
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 8
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 13
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 19
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 14
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 15
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 31
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 18
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 9
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 25
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 12
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 18


----------



## Selby

After Trout:

SS / Falla

Nominated
Berio: Coro - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 5
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Babbitt: Philomel - 3
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 37
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 21
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Beethoven: Septet -4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 5
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 8
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 13
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 20
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 14
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 15
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 31
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 18
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 9
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 27
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 12
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mitchell

SS / Bach

Nominated
Berio: Coro - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 5
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Babbitt: Philomel - 3
*Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 - 38*
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 21
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Beethoven: Septet -4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 5
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 8
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 13
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 20
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 14
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 15
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 31
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 18
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 9
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 29
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 12
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 18


----------



## Trout

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere”
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259. Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
1260. Scelsi: Anahit
1261. Glass: Glassworks
1262. Murail: Gondwana
1263. Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249

Nominated
Berio: Coro - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 5
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Babbitt: Philomel - 3
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 21
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Beethoven: Septet -4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 5
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 8
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 13
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 20
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 14
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 15
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 31
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 18
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 9
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 29
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 12
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 18


----------



## science

after Trout:

Mozart / Bartok 

Nominated
Berio: Coro - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 5
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Babbitt: Philomel - 3
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 22
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Beethoven: Septet -4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 5
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 8
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 13
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 20
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 14
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 15
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 33
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 18
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 9
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 29
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 12
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 18


----------



## Mahlerian

after Science

Busoni / Mozart

Nominated
Berio: Coro - 1 - PaulieGatto
Busoni: Elegien - 2 - Mahlerian

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 5
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Babbitt: Philomel - 3
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 22
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Beethoven: Septet -4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 5
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 8
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 13
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 20
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 14
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 15
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 34
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 18
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 9
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 29
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 12
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Mahlerian:

Mozart / Boyce

Nominated
Berio: Coro - 1 - PaulieGatto
Busoni: Elegien - 2 - Mahlerian

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 5
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Babbitt: Philomel - 3
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 22
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Beethoven: Septet -4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 6
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 8
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 13
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 20
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 14
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 15
*Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425 - 36*
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 18
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 9
*Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 29*
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 12
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 18


----------



## pjang23

Edit: Collision with PaulieGatto


----------



## PaulieGatto

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259. Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
1260. Scelsi: Anahit
1261. Glass: Glassworks
1262. Murail: Gondwana
1263. Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
1264. Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425

*Nominated*
Berio: Coro - 1 - PaulieGatto
Busoni: Elegien - 2 - Mahlerian

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 5
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Babbitt: Philomel - 3
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 22
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Beethoven: Septet -4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 6
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 8
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 13
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 20
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 14
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 15
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 18
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 9
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 29
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 12
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 18


----------



## pjang23

After PaulieGatto:

Prokofiev Delius

Nominated
Berio: Coro - 1 - PaulieGatto
Busoni: Elegien - 2 - Mahlerian

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 5
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Babbitt: Philomel - 3
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 22
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 6
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 8
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 20
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 14
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 15
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 18
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 29
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 12
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 18


----------



## Selby

After pjang23:

Nørgård / Tippett

Nominated
Berio: Coro - 1 - PaulieGatto
Busoni: Elegien - 2 - Mahlerian
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 2 - Mitchell

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 5
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Babbitt: Philomel - 3
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 22
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 6
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 8
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 20
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 14
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 15
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 18
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 29
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 12
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 18

link to full Nørgård symphony:


----------



## Trout

After Mitchell:

Gershwin / Saint-Saens

Nominated
Berio: Coro - 1 - PaulieGatto
Busoni: Elegien - 2 - Mahlerian
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 2 - Mitchell

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 5
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Babbitt: Philomel - 3
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 22
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 6
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 8
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 20
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 16
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 15
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 18
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 30
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 12
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 18


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Berio / Handel: Rinaldo

*Nominated*
Busoni: Elegien - 2 - Mahlerian
Handel: Rinaldo - 1 - Mika
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 2 - Mitchell

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 5
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Babbitt: Philomel - 3
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 22
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 6
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 8
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 20
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 16
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 15
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 18
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 30
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 12
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 18


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Busoni (scndd)/ Babbitt

*Nominated*
Handel: Rinaldo - 1 - Mika
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 2 - Mitchell

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 5
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Babbitt: Philomel - 4
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 22
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 6
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 8
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Busoni: Elegien - 4
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 20
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 16
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 15
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 18
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 30
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 12
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Liszt / Handel 2nd

*Nominated*
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 2 - Mitchell

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 5
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Babbitt: Philomel - 4
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 22
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 6
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 8
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Busoni: Elegien - 4
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 20
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 16
Handel: Rinaldo - 2
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 18
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 30
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 12
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 18


----------



## Orpheus

After MagneticGhost
Boyce/Alphonso X

*Nominated*
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 2 - Mitchell

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 6
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Babbitt: Philomel - 4
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 22
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 8
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 8
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Busoni: Elegien - 4
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 20
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 16
Handel: Rinaldo - 2
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 18
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 30
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 12
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 18


----------



## pjang23

After Orpheus:

Brahms Saint-Saens

Nominated
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 2 - Mitchell

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 6
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Babbitt: Philomel - 4
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 22
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 8
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Busoni: Elegien - 4
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 20
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 16
Handel: Rinaldo - 2
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 18
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 31
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 12
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

Been meaning to nominate the Nørgård symphony myself lately

After pjang23:

Nørgård / Saint-Säens

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 6
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Babbitt: Philomel - 4
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 22
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 8
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Busoni: Elegien - 4
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 20
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 16
Handel: Rinaldo - 2
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 18
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 32
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 12
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 18


----------



## Cygnenoir

After PG

Nørgård / Nordheim

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 6
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Babbitt: Philomel - 4
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 22
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 8
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Busoni: Elegien - 4
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 20
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 16
Handel: Rinaldo - 2
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 32
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 12
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 18


----------



## Selby

After berghansson:

Saint-Säens / Boyce
*
Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 6
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Babbitt: Philomel - 4
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 22
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Busoni: Elegien - 4
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 20
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 16
Handel: Rinaldo - 2
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 34
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 12
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 18


----------



## Mahlerian

After Mitchell

Busoni / Berio

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 6
Arne: Artaxerxes - 27
Babbitt: Philomel - 4
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 22
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Busoni: Elegien - 6
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 20
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 16
Handel: Rinaldo - 2
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54 - 34
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 12
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 18


----------



## Nereffid

Saint-Saens is in now.

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259. Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
1260. Scelsi: Anahit
1261. Glass: Glassworks
1262. Murail: Gondwana
1263. Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
1264. Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425
1265. Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54

after Mahlerian:

Arne / Busoni

*Nominated

Seconded*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 6
Arne: Artaxerxes - 29
Babbitt: Philomel - 4
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 22
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Busoni: Elegien - 7
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 20
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 16
Handel: Rinaldo - 2
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 12
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 18


----------



## Trout

After Nereffid:

Handel / Gershwin

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 6
Arne: Artaxerxes - 29
Babbitt: Philomel - 4
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 22
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 10
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Busoni: Elegien - 7
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 20
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 17
Handel: Rinaldo - 4
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 12
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Handel / Brahms

Nominated

Seconded
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 6
Arne: Artaxerxes - 29
Babbitt: Philomel - 4
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 22
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Busoni: Elegien - 7
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 20
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 17
Handel: Rinaldo - 6
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 12
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 18


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Stockhausen: Kontakte / Babbitt

*Nominated:*
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 6
Arne: Artaxerxes - 29
Babbitt: Philomel - 5
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 22
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 24
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Busoni: Elegien - 7
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 20
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 17
Handel: Rinaldo - 6
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 12
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 18


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Bartok / Beethoven CS 

Nominated:
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 6
Arne: Artaxerxes - 29
Babbitt: Philomel - 5
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 24
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 25
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Busoni: Elegien - 7
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 20
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 17
Handel: Rinaldo - 6
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 12
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

VW / Stockhausen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 6
Arne: Artaxerxes - 29
Babbitt: Philomel - 5
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 24
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 25
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Busoni: Elegien - 7
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 20
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 17
Handel: Rinaldo - 6
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 12
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 3
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 20


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Haas (Nmntd) / Shostakovich

*Nominated*:
Georg Friedrich Haas: Violin Concerto (1998) - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 6
Arne: Artaxerxes - 29
Babbitt: Philomel - 5
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 24
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 25
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Busoni: Elegien - 7
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 20
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 17
Handel: Rinaldo - 6
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 12
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 3
Szymanowski: King Roger - 22
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 20


----------



## Trout

You beat me to Haas, ptr! I was planning on nominating his very recent piece _limited approximations_, but I can concede to the _Violin Concerto_ for now...


----------



## ptr

Ok, sorry to have derailed You planning!  ... Really think there are space for more Haas in the TCP!

Forgot to link to the Youtube clip of the Violin Concerto in my nominations post: *Here it is!*

And here is a link to *limited approximations* clip at the same place!

/ptr


----------



## Orpheus

After ptr

Szymanowski/Alfonso x

*also added point for Shostakovich, which ptr forgot to do*

Nominated:
Georg Friedrich Haas: Violin Concerto (1998) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Arne: Artaxerxes - 29
Babbitt: Philomel - 5
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 24
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 25
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Busoni: Elegien - 7
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 20
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 17
Handel: Rinaldo - 6
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 3
Szymanowski: King Roger - 24
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 20


----------



## Trout

After Orpheus:

Gershwin / Haas

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Arne: Artaxerxes - 29
Babbitt: Philomel - 5
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 24
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 25
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 11
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Busoni: Elegien - 7
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 20
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 19
Haas: Violin Concerto - 3
Handel: Rinaldo - 6
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 3
Szymanowski: King Roger - 24
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After Orpheus:

Brahms / Handel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Arne: Artaxerxes - 29
Babbitt: Philomel - 5
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 24
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 25
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 13
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Busoni: Elegien - 7
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 14
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 20
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 19
Haas: Violin Concerto - 3
Handel: Rinaldo - 7
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 3
Szymanowski: King Roger - 24
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Arne / Delius

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Arne: Artaxerxes - 31
Babbitt: Philomel - 5
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 24
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 25
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 13
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Busoni: Elegien - 7
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 15
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 20
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 19
Haas: Violin Concerto - 3
Handel: Rinaldo - 7
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 3
Szymanowski: King Roger - 24
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 20


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Delius

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Arne: Artaxerxes - 31
Babbitt: Philomel - 5
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 24
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 25
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 15
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Busoni: Elegien - 7
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 16
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 20
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 19
Haas: Violin Concerto - 3
Handel: Rinaldo - 7
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 3
Szymanowski: King Roger - 24
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 20


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Bartok Arne

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Arne: Artaxerxes - 32
Babbitt: Philomel - 5
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 26
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 25
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 15
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Busoni: Elegien - 7
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 16
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 20
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 19
Haas: Violin Concerto - 3
Handel: Rinaldo - 7
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 3
Szymanowski: King Roger - 24
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 20


----------



## Selby

After Mika:

Falla / Haas

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Arne: Artaxerxes - 32
Babbitt: Philomel - 5
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 26
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 25
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 15
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Busoni: Elegien - 7
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 16
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 22
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 19
Haas: Violin Concerto - 4
Handel: Rinaldo - 7
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 3
Szymanowski: King Roger - 24
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 20


----------



## ptr

After Mitchell:

Bartok / Haas

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Arne: Artaxerxes - 32
Babbitt: Philomel - 5
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 28
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 25
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 15
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Busoni: Elegien - 7
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 16
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 22
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 19
Haas: Violin Concerto - 5
Handel: Rinaldo - 7
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 3
Szymanowski: King Roger - 24
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Arne / Szymanowski

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Arne: Artaxerxes - 34
Babbitt: Philomel - 5
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 28
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 25
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 15
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Busoni: Elegien - 7
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 16
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 22
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 19
Haas: Violin Concerto - 5
Handel: Rinaldo - 7
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 3
Szymanowski: King Roger - 25
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 20


----------



## science

after MG:

Bartok / Delius 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Arne: Artaxerxes - 34
Babbitt: Philomel - 5
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 30
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 25
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 15
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Busoni: Elegien - 7
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 17
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 22
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 19
Haas: Violin Concerto - 5
Handel: Rinaldo - 7
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 3
Szymanowski: King Roger - 25
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 20


----------



## Mahlerian

After Science

Busoni/Babbitt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Arne: Artaxerxes - 34
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 30
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 25
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 15
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Busoni: Elegien - 9
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 17
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 22
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 19
Haas: Violin Concerto - 5
Handel: Rinaldo - 7
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 6
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 3
Szymanowski: King Roger - 25
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 20


----------



## Nereffid

after Mahlerian:

Norgard / Delius


Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Arne: Artaxerxes - 34
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 30
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 25
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 15
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Busoni: Elegien - 9
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 18
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 22
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 19
Haas: Violin Concerto - 5
Handel: Rinaldo - 7
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 3
Szymanowski: King Roger - 25
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 20


----------



## pjang23

After Nereffid:

Brahms Arne

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Arne: Artaxerxes - 35
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 30
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 25
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 17
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Busoni: Elegien - 9
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 18
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 22
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 19
Haas: Violin Concerto - 5
Handel: Rinaldo - 7
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 3
Szymanowski: King Roger - 25
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 20


----------



## Orpheus

After pjang23:

Arne/Busoni

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
*Arne: Artaxerxes - 37*
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
*Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 30*
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 25
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 17
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Busoni: Elegien - 10
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 18
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 22
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 19
Haas: Violin Concerto - 5
Handel: Rinaldo - 7
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 3
Szymanowski: King Roger - 25
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 20


----------



## Orpheus

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259. Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
1260. Scelsi: Anahit
1261. Glass: Glassworks
1262. Murail: Gondwana
1263. Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
1264. Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425
1265. Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54
1266. Arne: Artaxerxes

new board

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
*Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 30*
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 25
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 17
Brian: Violin Concerto - 25
Busoni: Elegien - 10
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 17
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 18
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 22
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 19
Haas: Violin Concerto - 5
Handel: Rinaldo - 7
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 3
Szymanowski: King Roger - 25
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Orpheus:

Brian / Cage

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 30
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 25
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 4
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 17
Brian: Violin Concerto - 27
Busoni: Elegien - 10
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 18
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 18
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 22
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 19
Haas: Violin Concerto - 5
Handel: Rinaldo - 7
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 3
Szymanowski: King Roger - 25
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 20


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Liszt / Berio

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 30
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 25
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 5
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 17
Brian: Violin Concerto - 27
Busoni: Elegien - 10
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 18
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 18
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 22
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 19
Haas: Violin Concerto - 5
Handel: Rinaldo - 7
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 19
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 3
Szymanowski: King Roger - 25
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Brahms / Handel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 30
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 25
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 5
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 27
Busoni: Elegien - 10
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 18
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 18
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 22
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 19
Haas: Violin Concerto - 5
Handel: Rinaldo - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 19
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 3
Szymanowski: King Roger - 25
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 20


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Bartok / Adams

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 15
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 32
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 25
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 5
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 27
Busoni: Elegien - 10
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 18
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 18
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 22
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 19
Haas: Violin Concerto - 5
Handel: Rinaldo - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 12
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 19
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 3
Szymanowski: King Roger - 25
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 20


----------



## Selby

After Mika:

Lang / Busoni

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 15
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 32
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 25
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 5
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 27
Busoni: Elegien - 11
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 18
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 18
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 22
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 19
Haas: Violin Concerto - 5
Handel: Rinaldo - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 19
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 3
Szymanowski: King Roger - 25
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mitchell

Liszt / Szymanowski 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 15
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 32
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 25
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 5
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 27
Busoni: Elegien - 11
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 18
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 18
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 22
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 19
Haas: Violin Concerto - 5
Handel: Rinaldo - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 3
Szymanowski: King Roger - 26
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 20


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Haas / Busoni

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 15
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 32
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 25
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 5
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 27
Busoni: Elegien - 12
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 18
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 18
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 22
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 19
Haas: Violin Concerto - 7
Handel: Rinaldo - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 3
Szymanowski: King Roger - 26
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After ptr

Brian / Busoni

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 15
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 32
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 25
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 5
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 19
Brian: Violin Concerto - 29
Busoni: Elegien - 13
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 18
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 18
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 22
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 19
Haas: Violin Concerto - 7
Handel: Rinaldo - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 3
Szymanowski: King Roger - 26
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Bartok / Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 15
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 34
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 25
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 5
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 20
Brian: Violin Concerto - 29
Busoni: Elegien - 13
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 18
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 18
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 22
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 19
Haas: Violin Concerto - 7
Handel: Rinaldo - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 3
Szymanowski: King Roger - 26
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 20


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Gershwin / Haas

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 15
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 34
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 25
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 5
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 20
Brian: Violin Concerto - 29
Busoni: Elegien - 13
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 18
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 18
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 22
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 21
Haas: Violin Concerto - 8
Handel: Rinaldo - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 3
Szymanowski: King Roger - 26
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 20


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Bartok Berio

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 15
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
*Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins - 36*
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 25
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 20
Brian: Violin Concerto - 29
Busoni: Elegien - 13
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 18
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 18
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 22
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 21
Haas: Violin Concerto - 8
Handel: Rinaldo - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 3
Szymanowski: King Roger - 26
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 20


----------



## ptr

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259. Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
1260. Scelsi: Anahit
1261. Glass: Glassworks
1262. Murail: Gondwana
1263. Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
1264. Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425
1265. Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54
1266. Arne: Artaxerxes
1267. Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins

After Mika:

Haas / RVW

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 15
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 25
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 20
Brian: Violin Concerto - 29
Busoni: Elegien - 13
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 18
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 18
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 22
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 21
Haas: Violin Concerto - 10
Handel: Rinaldo - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 3
Szymanowski: King Roger - 26
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 21


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Gershwin / Vaughan Williams

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 15
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 25
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 20
Brian: Violin Concerto - 29
Busoni: Elegien - 13
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 18
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 18
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 22
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 23
Haas: Violin Concerto - 10
Handel: Rinaldo - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 3
Szymanowski: King Roger - 26
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 22


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Nereffid

Beethoven cello / Stockhausen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 15
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 27
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 20
Brian: Violin Concerto - 29
Busoni: Elegien - 13
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 18
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 18
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 22
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 23
Haas: Violin Concerto - 10
Handel: Rinaldo - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 4
Szymanowski: King Roger - 26
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 22

Post #1000!


----------



## Orpheus

After Berghansson

Brian/VW

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 15
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 27
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 20
Brian: Violin Concerto - 31
Busoni: Elegien - 13
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 18
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 18
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 22
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 23
Haas: Violin Concerto - 10
Handel: Rinaldo - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 4
Szymanowski: King Roger - 26
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 23


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Orpheus

Brian / Tippett

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 15
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 27
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 20
Brian: Violin Concerto - 33
Busoni: Elegien - 13
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 18
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 18
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 22
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 23
Haas: Violin Concerto - 10
Handel: Rinaldo - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 4
Szymanowski: King Roger - 26
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 23


----------



## science

after MagneticGhost:

Brahms / RVW

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 15
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 27
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 22
Brian: Violin Concerto - 33
Busoni: Elegien - 13
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 18
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 18
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 22
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 23
Haas: Violin Concerto - 10
Handel: Rinaldo - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 8
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 4
Szymanowski: King Roger - 26
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Norgard / Brian

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 15
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
*Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 27*
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 22
*Brian: Violin Concerto - 34*
Busoni: Elegien - 13
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 18
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 18
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 22
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 23
Haas: Violin Concerto - 10
Handel: Rinaldo - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 4
Szymanowski: King Roger - 26
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259. Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
1260. Scelsi: Anahit
1261. Glass: Glassworks
1262. Murail: Gondwana
1263. Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
1264. Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425
1265. Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54
1266. Arne: Artaxerxes
1267. Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins
1268. Brian: Violin Concerto

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 15
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 27
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 22
Busoni: Elegien - 13
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 18
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 18
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 22
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 23
Haas: Violin Concerto - 10
Handel: Rinaldo - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 21
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 4
Szymanowski: King Roger - 26
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 19
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 24


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Liszt / Tippett

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 15
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 27
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 6
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 22
Busoni: Elegien - 13
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 18
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 18
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 22
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 23
Haas: Violin Concerto - 10
Handel: Rinaldo - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 4
Szymanowski: King Roger - 26
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 24


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Berio / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 16
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 27
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 22
Busoni: Elegien - 13
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 18
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 18
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 22
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 23
Haas: Violin Concerto - 10
Handel: Rinaldo - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 4
Szymanowski: King Roger - 26
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Brahms / Handel 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 16
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 27
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 24
Busoni: Elegien - 13
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 18
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 18
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 22
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 23
Haas: Violin Concerto - 10
Handel: Rinaldo - 9
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 4
Szymanowski: King Roger - 26
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 24


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls

Delius Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 16
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 27
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 25
Busoni: Elegien - 13
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 18
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 20
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 22
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 23
Haas: Violin Concerto - 10
Handel: Rinaldo - 9
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 4
Szymanowski: King Roger - 26
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 20
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 24


----------



## Selby

After pjang23

Falla / Tippett

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 16
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 27
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 25
Busoni: Elegien - 13
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 18
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 20
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 24
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 23
Haas: Violin Concerto - 10
Handel: Rinaldo - 9
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 4
Szymanowski: King Roger - 26
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 21
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 24


----------



## Aecio

After Mitchell

Pierne/Falla

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 16
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 27
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 25
Busoni: Elegien - 13
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 18
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 20
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 23
Haas: Violin Concerto - 10
Handel: Rinaldo - 9
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 4
Szymanowski: King Roger - 26
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 21
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 24


----------



## Orpheus

After Aecio

Beethoven/Handel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 16
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 29
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 25
Busoni: Elegien - 13
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 18
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 20
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 23
Haas: Violin Concerto - 10
Handel: Rinaldo - 10
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 4
Szymanowski: King Roger - 26
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 21
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Orpheus

Beethoven Cello / Stockhausen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 16
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 31
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 25
Busoni: Elegien - 13
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 18
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 20
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 23
Haas: Violin Concerto - 10
Handel: Rinaldo - 10
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 5
Szymanowski: King Roger - 26
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 21
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Beethoven Cello / Haas

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 16
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
*Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 - 33*
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 25
Busoni: Elegien - 13
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 18
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 20
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 23
Haas: Violin Concerto - 11
Handel: Rinaldo - 10
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 5
*Szymanowski: King Roger - 26*
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 21
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259. Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
1260. Scelsi: Anahit
1261. Glass: Glassworks
1262. Murail: Gondwana
1263. Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
1264. Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425
1265. Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54
1266. Arne: Artaxerxes
1267. Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins
1268. Brian: Violin Concerto
1269. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 16
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 25
Busoni: Elegien - 13
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 18
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 20
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 23
Haas: Violin Concerto - 11
Handel: Rinaldo - 10
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 5
Szymanowski: King Roger - 26
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 21
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 24


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Gershwin / Handel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 16
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 25
Busoni: Elegien - 13
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 18
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 20
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 25
Haas: Violin Concerto - 11
Handel: Rinaldo - 11
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 5
Szymanowski: King Roger - 26
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 21
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 24


----------



## science

after Trout:

Brahms / Delius 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 16
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 27
Busoni: Elegien - 13
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 18
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 25
Haas: Violin Concerto - 11
Handel: Rinaldo - 11
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 5
Szymanowski: King Roger - 26
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 21
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 24


----------



## Mika

after Science:

Szymanowski Stockhausen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 16
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 27
Busoni: Elegien - 13
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 18
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 25
Haas: Violin Concerto - 11
Handel: Rinaldo - 11
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 13
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 6
Szymanowski: King Roger - 28
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 21
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Szymanowski / Shostakovich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 16
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 9
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 27
Busoni: Elegien - 13
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 18
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 25
Haas: Violin Concerto - 11
Handel: Rinaldo - 11
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 14
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 6
Szymanowski: King Roger - 30
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 21
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 24


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Shostakovich/Boyce

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 16
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 10
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 27
Busoni: Elegien - 13
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 18
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 25
Haas: Violin Concerto - 11
Handel: Rinaldo - 11
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 6
Szymanowski: King Roger - 30
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 21
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 24


----------



## Nereffid

after Aecio:

Cage / Szymanowski


Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 16
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 10
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 27
Busoni: Elegien - 13
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 20
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 25
Haas: Violin Concerto - 11
Handel: Rinaldo - 11
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 10
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 6
Szymanowski: King Roger - 31
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 21
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 24


----------



## Selby

After Nerrefid

Nørgård / Haas

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 16
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 10
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 27
Busoni: Elegien - 13
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 20
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 25
Haas: Violin Concerto - 12
Handel: Rinaldo - 11
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 6
Szymanowski: King Roger - 31
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 21
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 24


----------



## Orpheus

After Mitchell

Szymanowski/Scriabin(nominated)

Nominated:
Scriabin: Piano sonata no. 1 in F minor, op 6 - 1

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 16
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 10
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 27
Busoni: Elegien - 13
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 20
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 25
Haas: Violin Concerto - 12
Handel: Rinaldo - 11
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 6
Szymanowski: King Roger - 33
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 21
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 24


----------



## Mika

After Orpheus:

Adams / Szymanowski/

*Nominated:*
Scriabin: Piano sonata no. 1 in F minor, op 6 - 1

*Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 18
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 7
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 10
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 27
Busoni: Elegien - 13
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 20
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 25
Haas: Violin Concerto - 12
Handel: Rinaldo - 11
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 6
*Szymanowski: King Roger - 34*
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 21
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere”
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259. Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
1260. Scelsi: Anahit
1261. Glass: Glassworks
1262. Murail: Gondwana
1263. Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
1264. Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425
1265. Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54
1266. Arne: Artaxerxes
1267. Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins
1268. Brian: Violin Concerto
1269. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3
1270. Szymanowski: King Roger

after Mika:

Brahms / Alfonso

Nominated:
Scriabin: Piano sonata no. 1 in F minor, op 6 - 1

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 18
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 8
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 10
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 29
Busoni: Elegien - 13
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 20
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 25
Haas: Violin Concerto - 12
Handel: Rinaldo - 11
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 6
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 21
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 24


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Brahms / Haas

Nominated:
Scriabin: Piano sonata no. 1 in F minor, op 6 - 1

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 18
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 8
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 10
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 31
Busoni: Elegien - 13
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 20
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 25
Haas: Violin Concerto - 13
Handel: Rinaldo - 11
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 6
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 21
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Handel / Brahms

Nominated:
Scriabin: Piano sonata no. 1 in F minor, op 6 - 1

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 18
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 8
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 10
*Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 - 32*
Busoni: Elegien - 13
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 20
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 21
*Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25*
*Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 25*
Haas: Violin Concerto - 13
Handel: Rinaldo - 13
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 6
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 21
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 24


----------



## mmsbls

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere”
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259. Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
1260. Scelsi: Anahit
1261. Glass: Glassworks
1262. Murail: Gondwana
1263. Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
1264. Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425
1265. Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54
1266. Arne: Artaxerxes
1267. Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins
1268. Brian: Violin Concerto
1269. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3
1270. Szymanowski: King Roger
1271. Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81

Nominated:
Scriabin: Piano sonata no. 1 in F minor, op 6 - 1

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 18
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 8
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 10
Busoni: Elegien - 13
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 20
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 25
Haas: Violin Concerto - 13
Handel: Rinaldo - 13
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 6
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 21
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 24


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls sum-up

Haas / Tippett

*Nominated*:
Scriabin: Piano sonata no. 1 in F minor, op 6 - 1

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 18
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 8
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Septet - 4
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 10
Busoni: Elegien - 13
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 20
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 25
Haas: Violin Concerto - 15
Handel: Rinaldo - 13
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 6
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 24


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Beethoven/Alfonso X

*Nominated*:
Scriabin: Piano sonata no. 1 in F minor, op 6 - 1

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 18
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 9
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Septet - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 10
Busoni: Elegien - 13
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 20
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 25
Haas: Violin Concerto - 15
Handel: Rinaldo - 13
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 8
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 6
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

VW / Lalo

*Nominated*:
Scriabin: Piano sonata no. 1 in F minor, op 6 - 1

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 18
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 9
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Septet - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 10
Busoni: Elegien - 13
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 20
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 25
Haas: Violin Concerto - 15
Handel: Rinaldo - 13
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 9
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 6
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 26


----------



## science

after MG:

Scriabin / Lalo 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 18
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 9
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Septet - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 10
Busoni: Elegien - 13
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 20
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 25
Haas: Violin Concerto - 15
Handel: Rinaldo - 13
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 6
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Vaughan Williams / Pierne

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 18
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 9
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Septet - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 10
Busoni: Elegien - 13
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 20
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 25
Haas: Violin Concerto - 15
Handel: Rinaldo - 13
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 6
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 28


----------



## ptr

after PG:

Busoni / Gershwin

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 18
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 9
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Septet - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 10
Busoni: Elegien - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 20
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 26
Haas: Violin Concerto - 15
Handel: Rinaldo - 13
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 6
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 28


----------



## Orpheus

After ptr

Vaughan Williams/Boyce

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 18
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 9
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Septet - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 11
Busoni: Elegien - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 20
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 26
Haas: Violin Concerto - 15
Handel: Rinaldo - 13
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 6
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 30


----------



## Mika

After Orpheus

Vaughan Williams/Adams

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 19
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 9
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Septet - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 11
Busoni: Elegien - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 20
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 26
Haas: Violin Concerto - 15
Handel: Rinaldo - 13
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 23
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 6
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 32


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Busoni/Liszt

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 19
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 9
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Septet - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 11
Busoni: Elegien - 17
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 20
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 26
Haas: Violin Concerto - 15
Handel: Rinaldo - 13
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 24
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 6
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 22
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 32


----------



## Nereffid

after Aecio:

Vaughan Williams / Gershwin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 19
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 9
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Septet - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 11
Busoni: Elegien - 17
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 20
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
*Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 27*
Haas: Violin Concerto - 15
Handel: Rinaldo - 13
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 24
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 6
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 22
*Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 - 34*


----------



## Nereffid

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259. Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
1260. Scelsi: Anahit
1261. Glass: Glassworks
1262. Murail: Gondwana
1263. Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
1264. Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425
1265. Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54
1266. Arne: Artaxerxes
1267. Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins
1268. Brian: Violin Concerto
1269. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3
1270. Szymanowski: King Roger
1271. Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81
1272. Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1

New board:

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 19
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 9
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Septet - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 11
Busoni: Elegien - 17
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 20
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 27
Haas: Violin Concerto - 15
Handel: Rinaldo - 13
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 24
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 6
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Nereffid

Liszt / Gershwin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 19
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 9
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Septet - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 11
Busoni: Elegien - 17
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 20
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 28
Haas: Violin Concerto - 15
Handel: Rinaldo - 13
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 26
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 6
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 22


----------



## science

after MG:

Kodaly / Taneyev 

Nominated:
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 2 - science 
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 19
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 9
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Septet - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 11
Busoni: Elegien - 17
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 20
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 28
Haas: Violin Concerto - 15
Handel: Rinaldo - 13
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 26
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 6
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Gershwin / Cage

Nominated:
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 2 - science
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 1 - science

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 19
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 9
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Septet - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 11
Busoni: Elegien - 17
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 21
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 30
Haas: Violin Concerto - 15
Handel: Rinaldo - 13
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 26
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 6
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 22


----------



## Mika

after PaulieGatto:

Mozart : Die Entführung aus dem Serail (K. 384) / Gershwin

*Nominated:*
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 2 - science
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail (K. 384) - 2 - Mika
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 1 - science

*Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 19
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 9
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Septet - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 11
Busoni: Elegien - 17
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 21
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 31
Haas: Violin Concerto - 15
Handel: Rinaldo - 13
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 26
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 6
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 22


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Schubert Prokofiev

Nominated:
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 2 - science
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail (K. 384) - 2 - Mika
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 2 - pjang23
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 1 - science

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 19
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 9
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Septet - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 11
Busoni: Elegien - 17
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 21
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 31
Haas: Violin Concerto - 15
Handel: Rinaldo - 13
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 26
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 12
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 6
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 22


----------



## ptr

After pjang23:

Nørgård / Tippett

Nominated:
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 2 - science
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail (K. 384) - 2 - Mika
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 2 - pjang23
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 1 - science

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 19
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 9
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Septet - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 11
Busoni: Elegien - 17
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 21
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 31
Haas: Violin Concerto - 15
Handel: Rinaldo - 13
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 26
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 6
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 23


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Gershwin / Stockhausen

Nominated:
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 2 - science
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail (K. 384) - 2 - Mika
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 2 - pjang23
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 1 - science

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 19
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 9
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Septet - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 11
Busoni: Elegien - 17
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 21
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
*Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 33*
Haas: Violin Concerto - 15
Handel: Rinaldo - 13
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 26
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 7
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 23


----------



## Trout

GershWIN!

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere”
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259. Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
1260. Scelsi: Anahit
1261. Glass: Glassworks
1262. Murail: Gondwana
1263. Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
1264. Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425
1265. Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54
1266. Arne: Artaxerxes
1267. Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins
1268. Brian: Violin Concerto
1269. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3
1270. Szymanowski: King Roger
1271. Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81
1272. Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1
1273. Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F

After MagneticGhost:

Finzi / Mozart

Nominated:
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 2 - Trout
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 2 - science
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 2 - pjang23
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 1 - science

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 19
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 9
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Septet - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 11
Busoni: Elegien - 17
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 21
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F - 33
Haas: Violin Concerto - 15
Handel: Rinaldo - 13
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 26
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 3
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 7
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 23


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Finzi

Nominated:
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 2 - science
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 2 - pjang23
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 1 - science

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 19
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 9
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Septet - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 11
Busoni: Elegien - 17
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 21
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 3
Haas: Violin Concerto - 15
Handel: Rinaldo - 13
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 26
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 5
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 7
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 23


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Mozart / Liszt

Nominated:
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 2 - science
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 2 - pjang23
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 1 - science

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 19
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 9
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Septet - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 11
Busoni: Elegien - 17
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 21
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 3
Haas: Violin Concerto - 15
Handel: Rinaldo - 13
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 27
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 7
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 7
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 23


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Finzi / Shostakovich 

Nominated:
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 2 - science
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 2 - pjang23
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 1 - science

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 19
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 9
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Septet - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 11
Busoni: Elegien - 17
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 21
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 21
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 5
Haas: Violin Concerto - 15
Handel: Rinaldo - 13
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 27
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 7
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 17
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 7
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 23


----------



## Nereffid

after MagneticGhost:

Liszt / Delius


Nominated:
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 2 - science
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 2 - pjang23
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 1 - science

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 19
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 9
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Septet - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 11
Busoni: Elegien - 17
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 21
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 22
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 5
Haas: Violin Concerto - 15
Handel: Rinaldo - 13
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 29
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 7
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 17
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 7
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 23


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Kodaly/Tipett


Nominated:
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 2 - science
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 2 - pjang23
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 1 - science

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 19
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 9
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Septet - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 11
Busoni: Elegien - 17
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 21
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 22
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 5
Haas: Violin Concerto - 15
Handel: Rinaldo - 13
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 4
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 29
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 7
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 17
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 7
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 24


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Mozart / Delius 

Nominated:
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 2 - science
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 2 - pjang23
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 1 - science

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 19
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 9
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Septet - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 11
Busoni: Elegien - 17
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 21
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 23
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 5
Haas: Violin Concerto - 15
Handel: Rinaldo - 13
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 4
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 29
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 9
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 17
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 7
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mozart / Handel

Nominated:
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 2 - science
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 2 - pjang23
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 1 - science

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 19
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 9
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Septet - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 11
Busoni: Elegien - 17
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 21
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 23
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 5
Haas: Violin Concerto - 15
Handel: Rinaldo - 14
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 4
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 29
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 11
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 17
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 7
Tippett: Symphony No. 4 - 24


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Taneyev / Finzi

Nominated:
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 2 - science
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 19
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 9
Babbitt: Philomel - 6
Beethoven: Septet - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 11
Busoni: Elegien - 17
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 21
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 23
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 6
Haas: Violin Concerto - 15
Handel: Rinaldo - 14
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 4
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 29
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 11
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 17
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 7
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 3
Tippett: Symphony #4 - 24


----------



## Mahlerian

After Trout

Busoni/Babbitt

Nominated:
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 2 - science
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 19
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 9
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 11
Busoni: Elegien - 19
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 21
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 23
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 6
Haas: Violin Concerto - 15
Handel: Rinaldo - 14
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 4
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 14
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 29
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 11
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 17
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 7
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 3
Tippett: Symphony #4 - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mahlerian:

Lang / Cage

Nominated:
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 2 - science
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 19
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 9
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 11
Busoni: Elegien - 19
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 23
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 6
Haas: Violin Concerto - 15
Handel: Rinaldo - 14
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 4
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 29
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 11
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 17
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 7
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 3
Tippett: Symphony #4 - 24


----------



## Mika

After PaulieGatto:

Kodaly Tippett

*Nominated:*
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 19
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 9
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 11
Busoni: Elegien - 19
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 23
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 6
Haas: Violin Concerto - 15
Handel: Rinaldo - 14
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 6
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 29
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 11
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 17
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 7
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 3
Tippett: Symphony #4 - 25


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Delius Busoni

Nominated:
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 19
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 9
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 11
Busoni: Elegien - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 25
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 6
Haas: Violin Concerto - 15
Handel: Rinaldo - 14
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 6
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 29
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 11
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 17
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 7
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 3
Tippett: Symphony #4 - 25


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Mozart / Kodaly 

Nominated:
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 19
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 9
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 11
Busoni: Elegien - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 25
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 6
Haas: Violin Concerto - 15
Handel: Rinaldo - 14
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 7
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 29
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 13
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 17
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 7
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 3
Tippett: Symphony #4 - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mozart / Handel

Nominated:
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 19
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 9
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 11
Busoni: Elegien - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 25
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 6
Haas: Violin Concerto - 15
Handel: Rinaldo - 15
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 7
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 29
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 15
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 17
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 7
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 3
Tippett: Symphony #4 - 25


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Finzi / Handel

Nominated:
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 19
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 9
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 11
Busoni: Elegien - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 25
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 8
Haas: Violin Concerto - 15
Handel: Rinaldo - 16
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 7
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 29
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 15
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 17
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 7
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 3
Tippett: Symphony #4 - 25


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Liszt Alfonso

Nominated:
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 19
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 10
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 11
Busoni: Elegien - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 25
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 8
Haas: Violin Concerto - 15
Handel: Rinaldo - 16
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 7
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 31
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 15
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 17
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 7
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 3
Tippett: Symphony #4 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Stockhausen / Liszt

Nominated:
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 19
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 10
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 11
Busoni: Elegien - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 25
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 8
Haas: Violin Concerto - 15
Handel: Rinaldo - 16
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 7
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
*Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH - 32*
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 15
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 17
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 9
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 3
Tippett: Symphony #4 - 25


----------



## ptr

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259. Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
1260. Scelsi: Anahit
1261. Glass: Glassworks
1262. Murail: Gondwana
1263. Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
1264. Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425
1265. Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54
1266. Arne: Artaxerxes
1267. Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins
1268. Brian: Violin Concerto
1269. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3
1270. Szymanowski: King Roger
1271. Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81
1272. Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1
1273. Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F
1274. Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH

After MagneticGhost

Tippett / Delius

*Nominated*:
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 19
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 10
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 11
Busoni: Elegien - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 26
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 8
Haas: Violin Concerto - 15
Handel: Rinaldo - 16
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 7
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 15
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 17
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 9
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 3
Tippett: Symphony #4 - 27


----------



## Aecio

Pierne/Kodaly


Nominated:
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 19
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 10
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 11
Busoni: Elegien - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 26
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 8
Haas: Violin Concerto - 15
Handel: Rinaldo - 16
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 15
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 17
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 9
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 3
Tippett: Symphony #4 - 27


----------



## Orpheus

After Aecio

Shostakovich/Delius

Nominated:
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 19
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 10
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 11
Busoni: Elegien - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 27
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 8
Haas: Violin Concerto - 15
Handel: Rinaldo - 16
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 15
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 14
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 19
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 9
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 3
Tippett: Symphony #4 - 27


----------



## Nereffid

after Orpheus:

Norgard / Boyce


Nominated:
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 19
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 10
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 12
Busoni: Elegien - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 27
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 8
Haas: Violin Concerto - 15
Handel: Rinaldo - 16
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 15
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 16
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 19
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 9
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 3
Tippett: Symphony #4 - 27


----------



## science

after Nerrefid: 

Delius / Schubert 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 19
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 10
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 12
Busoni: Elegien - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 29
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 8
Haas: Violin Concerto - 15
Handel: Rinaldo - 16
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 15
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 16
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 19
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 9
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 3
Tippett: Symphony #4 - 27


----------



## Trout

After science:

Haas / Finzi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 19
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 10
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 12
Busoni: Elegien - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 29
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 9
Haas: Violin Concerto - 17
Handel: Rinaldo - 16
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 15
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 16
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 19
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 9
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 3
Tippett: Symphony #4 - 27


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Finzi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 19
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 10
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 12
Busoni: Elegien - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 29
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 10
Haas: Violin Concerto - 17
Handel: Rinaldo - 16
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 16
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 19
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 9
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 3
Tippett: Symphony #4 - 27


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Tippett Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 20
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 10
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 6
Berio: Coro - 8
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 12
Busoni: Elegien - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 29
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 10
Haas: Violin Concerto - 17
Handel: Rinaldo - 16
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 16
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 19
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 9
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 3
Tippett: Symphony #4 - 29


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Mika:

Delius / Berio

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 20
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 10
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 6
Berio: Coro - 9
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 12
Busoni: Elegien - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 31
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 10
Haas: Violin Concerto - 17
Handel: Rinaldo - 16
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 16
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 19
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 9
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 3
Tippett: Symphony #4 - 29


----------



## pjang23

After PaulieGatto:

Delius Handel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 20
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 10
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 6
Berio: Coro - 9
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 12
Busoni: Elegien - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 33
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 25
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 10
Haas: Violin Concerto - 17
Handel: Rinaldo - 17
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 16
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 19
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 9
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 3
Tippett: Symphony #4 - 29


----------



## Aecio

After pjang23

Falla/Boyce

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 20
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 10
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 6
Berio: Coro - 9
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 13
Busoni: Elegien - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 33
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 27
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 10
Haas: Violin Concerto - 17
Handel: Rinaldo - 17
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 16
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 19
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 9
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 3
Tippett: Symphony #4 - 29


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Delius / Finzi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 20
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 10
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 6
Berio: Coro - 9
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 13
Busoni: Elegien - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 35
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 27
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 11
Haas: Violin Concerto - 17
Handel: Rinaldo - 17
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 16
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 19
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 9
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 3
Tippett: Symphony #4 - 29


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Haas / Busoni

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 20
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 10
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 6
Berio: Coro - 9
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 13
Busoni: Elegien - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 35
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 27
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 11
Haas: Violin Concerto - 19
Handel: Rinaldo - 17
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 16
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 19
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 9
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 3
Tippett: Symphony #4 - 29


----------



## Selby

After ptr

Falla / Nørgård

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 20
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 10
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 6
Berio: Coro - 9
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 13
Busoni: Elegien - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 35
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 29
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 11
Haas: Violin Concerto - 19
Handel: Rinaldo - 17
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 17
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 19
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 9
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 3
Tippett: Symphony #4 - 29


----------



## Trout

After Mitchell:

Finzi / Taneyev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 20
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 10
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 6
Berio: Coro - 9
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 13
Busoni: Elegien - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 35
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 29
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 13
Haas: Violin Concerto - 19
Handel: Rinaldo - 17
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 19
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 17
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 19
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 9
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 4
Tippett: Symphony #4 - 29


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Nordheim / Delius

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 20
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 10
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 6
Berio: Coro - 9
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 13
Busoni: Elegien - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
*Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra - 36*
*Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 29*
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 13
Haas: Violin Concerto - 19
Handel: Rinaldo - 17
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 17
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 19
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 9
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 4
*Tippett: Symphony #4 - 29*


----------



## PaulieGatto

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259. Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
1260. Scelsi: Anahit
1261. Glass: Glassworks
1262. Murail: Gondwana
1263. Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
1264. Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425
1265. Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54
1266. Arne: Artaxerxes
1267. Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins
1268. Brian: Violin Concerto
1269. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3
1270. Szymanowski: King Roger
1271. Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81
1272. Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1
1273. Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F
1274. Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH
1275. Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 20
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 10
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 6
Berio: Coro - 9
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 13
Busoni: Elegien - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 29
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 13
Haas: Violin Concerto - 19
Handel: Rinaldo - 17
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 17
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 19
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 9
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 4
Tippett: Symphony #4 - 29


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mozart / Finzi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 20
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 10
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 6
Berio: Coro - 9
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 13
Busoni: Elegien - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 29
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 14
Haas: Violin Concerto - 19
Handel: Rinaldo - 17
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 19
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 17
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 3
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 19
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 9
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 4
Tippett: Symphony #4 - 29


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Scriabin / Mozart 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 20
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 10
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 6
Berio: Coro - 9
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 13
Busoni: Elegien - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 29
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 14
Haas: Violin Concerto - 19
Handel: Rinaldo - 17
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 17
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 5
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 19
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 9
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 4
Tippett: Symphony #4 - 29


----------



## Mika

after science:

Tippett Stockhausen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 20
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 10
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 6
Berio: Coro - 9
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 13
Busoni: Elegien - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 29
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 14
Haas: Violin Concerto - 19
Handel: Rinaldo - 17
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 17
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 5
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 19
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 10
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 4
Tippett: Symphony #4 - 31


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Tippett / Taneyev

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 20
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 10
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 6
Berio: Coro - 9
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 13
Busoni: Elegien - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 29
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 14
Haas: Violin Concerto - 19
Handel: Rinaldo - 17
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 17
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 5
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 19
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 10
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 5
Tippett: Symphony #4 - 33


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Shostakovich / Handel

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 20
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 10
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 6
Berio: Coro - 9
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 13
Busoni: Elegien - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 29
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 14
Haas: Violin Concerto - 19
Handel: Rinaldo - 18
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 17
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 5
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 21
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 10
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 5
Tippett: Symphony #4 - 33


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Nerrefid

Tippett / Addinsell

*Nominated:
Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 20
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 10
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 6
Berio: Coro - 9
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 13
Busoni: Elegien - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 29
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 14
Haas: Violin Concerto - 19
Handel: Rinaldo - 18
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 17
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 5
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 21
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 10
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 5
Tippett: Symphony #4 - 35


----------



## Orpheus

After MagneticGhost

Scriabin/Falla

Nominated:
Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 20
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 10
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 6
Berio: Coro - 9
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 13
Busoni: Elegien - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 30
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 14
Haas: Violin Concerto - 19
Handel: Rinaldo - 18
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 17
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 7
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 21
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 10
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 5
Tippett: Symphony #4 - 35


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Orpheus:

Tippett / Lalo

Nominated:
Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 20
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 10
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 6
Berio: Coro - 9
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 13
Busoni: Elegien - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
*Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 30*
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 14
Haas: Violin Concerto - 19
Handel: Rinaldo - 18
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 11
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 17
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 7
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 21
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 10
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 5
*Tippett: Symphony #4 - 37*


----------



## PaulieGatto

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259. Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
1260. Scelsi: Anahit
1261. Glass: Glassworks
1262. Murail: Gondwana
1263. Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
1264. Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425
1265. Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54
1266. Arne: Artaxerxes
1267. Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins
1268. Brian: Violin Concerto
1269. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3
1270. Szymanowski: King Roger
1271. Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81
1272. Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1
1273. Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F
1274. Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH
1275. Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra
1276. Tippett: Symphony #4

*Nominated*:
Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 20
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 10
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 6
Berio: Coro - 9
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 13
Busoni: Elegien - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 30
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 14
Haas: Violin Concerto - 19
Handel: Rinaldo - 18
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 11
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 20
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 17
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 7
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 21
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 10
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mozart / Addinsell 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 20
Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto - 2
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 10
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 6
Berio: Coro - 9
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 13
Busoni: Elegien - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71 - 30
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 14
Haas: Violin Concerto - 19
Handel: Rinaldo - 18
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 11
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 22
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 17
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 7
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 21
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 10
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

Falla also was inducted on PaulieGatto's post.

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere”
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259. Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
1260. Scelsi: Anahit
1261. Glass: Glassworks
1262. Murail: Gondwana
1263. Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
1264. Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425
1265. Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54
1266. Arne: Artaxerxes
1267. Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins
1268. Brian: Violin Concerto
1269. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3
1270. Szymanowski: King Roger
1271. Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81
1272. Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1
1273. Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F
1274. Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH
1275. Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra
1276. Tippett: Symphony #4
1277. Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 20
Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto - 2
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 10
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 6
Berio: Coro - 9
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 13
Busoni: Elegien - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 14
Haas: Violin Concerto - 19
Handel: Rinaldo - 18
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 11
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 22
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 17
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 7
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 21
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 10
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 5


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Mozart / Scriabin 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 20
Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto - 2
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 10
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 6
Berio: Coro - 9
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 13
Busoni: Elegien - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 14
Haas: Violin Concerto - 19
Handel: Rinaldo - 18
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 11
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 24
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 17
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 8
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 21
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 10
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 5


----------



## Oskaar

after science

beethoven / Tanyev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 20
Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto - 2
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 10
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 8
Berio: Coro - 9
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 13
Busoni: Elegien - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 14
Haas: Violin Concerto - 19
Handel: Rinaldo - 18
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 8
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 11
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 24
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 17
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 8
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 21
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 10
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 6


----------



## Mika

after oskaar:

Kodaly / Tanyev

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 20
Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto - 2
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 10
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 8
Berio: Coro - 9
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 13
Busoni: Elegien - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 14
Haas: Violin Concerto - 19
Handel: Rinaldo - 18
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 10
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 11
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 24
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 17
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 8
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 21
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 10
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 7


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Beethoven/Kodaly

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 20
Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto - 2
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 10
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 9
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 13
Busoni: Elegien - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 14
Haas: Violin Concerto - 19
Handel: Rinaldo - 18
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 11
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 11
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 24
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 17
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 8
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 21
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 10
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 7


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Taneyev / Haas

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 20
Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto - 2
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 10
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 9
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 13
Busoni: Elegien - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 14
Haas: Violin Concerto - 20
Handel: Rinaldo - 18
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 11
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 11
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 24
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 17
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 8
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 21
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 10
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 9


----------



## Selby

After ptr

Nørgård / Finzi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 20
Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto - 2
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 10
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 9
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 13
Busoni: Elegien - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 15
Haas: Violin Concerto - 20
Handel: Rinaldo - 18
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 11
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 11
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 24
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 19
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 8
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 21
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 10
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 9


----------



## pjang23

After Mitchell:

Schubert Lalo

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 20
Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto - 2
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 10
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 9
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 13
Busoni: Elegien - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 15
Haas: Violin Concerto - 20
Handel: Rinaldo - 18
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 11
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 12
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 24
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 19
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 5
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 8
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 21
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 10
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 9


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Finzi / Handel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 20
Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto - 2
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 10
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 9
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 13
Busoni: Elegien - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 17
Haas: Violin Concerto - 20
Handel: Rinaldo - 19
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 11
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 12
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 24
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 19
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 5
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 8
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 21
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 10
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 9


----------



## Orpheus

After Trout:

Addinsell/Alphonso X

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 20
Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto - 4
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 9
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 13
Busoni: Elegien - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 17
Haas: Violin Concerto - 20
Handel: Rinaldo - 19
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 11
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 12
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 24
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 19
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 5
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 8
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 21
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 10
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Orpheus:

Mozart / Nørgård

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 20
Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto - 4
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 9
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 13
Busoni: Elegien - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 17
Haas: Violin Concerto - 20
Handel: Rinaldo - 19
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 11
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 12
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 26
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 5
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 8
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 21
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 10
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 9


----------



## Mika

after PaulieGatto:

Adams Babbitt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto - 4
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 8
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 9
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 13
Busoni: Elegien - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 17
Haas: Violin Concerto - 20
Handel: Rinaldo - 19
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 11
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 12
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 26
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 5
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 8
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 21
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 10
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Mozart / Addinsell

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto - 5
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 8
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 9
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 13
Busoni: Elegien - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 17
Haas: Violin Concerto - 20
Handel: Rinaldo - 19
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 11
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 12
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 28
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 5
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 8
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 21
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 10
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Lalo / Handel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto - 5
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 8
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 9
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 13
Busoni: Elegien - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 17
Haas: Violin Concerto - 20
Handel: Rinaldo - 20
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 11
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 28
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 5
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 8
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 21
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 10
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 9


----------



## science

after MG:

Taneyev / Lalo 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto - 5
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 8
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 9
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 13
Busoni: Elegien - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 17
Haas: Violin Concerto - 20
Handel: Rinaldo - 20
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 11
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 15
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 28
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 5
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 8
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 21
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 10
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 11


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Kodaly/Busoni

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto - 5
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 8
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 9
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 13
Busoni: Elegien - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 17
Haas: Violin Concerto - 20
Handel: Rinaldo - 20
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 13
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 28
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 5
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 8
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 21
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 10
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 9


----------



## science

fixing the collision: 


Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto - 5
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 8
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 9
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 13
Busoni: Elegien - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 17
Haas: Violin Concerto - 20
Handel: Rinaldo - 20
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 13
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 15
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 28
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 5
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 8
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 21
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 10
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 11


----------



## Nereffid

after science's fix:

Kodaly / Busoni


Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto - 5
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 8
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 9
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 13
Busoni: Elegien - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 17
Haas: Violin Concerto - 20
Handel: Rinaldo - 20
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 15
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 15
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 28
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 5
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 8
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 21
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 10
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 11


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Haas / Stockhausen

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto - 5
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 8
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 9
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 13
Busoni: Elegien - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 17
Haas: Violin Concerto - 22
Handel: Rinaldo - 20
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 15
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 15
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 28
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 5
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 8
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 21
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 11
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 11


----------



## Orpheus

After ptr

Shostakovich/Finzi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto - 5
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 8
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 9
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 13
Busoni: Elegien - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 18
Haas: Violin Concerto - 22
Handel: Rinaldo - 20
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 15
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 15
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 28
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 5
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 8
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 11
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 11


----------



## pjang23

After Orpheus:

Mozart Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto - 5
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 8
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 9
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 13
Busoni: Elegien - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 18
Haas: Violin Concerto - 22
Handel: Rinaldo - 20
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 15
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 15
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
*Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384 - 30*
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 8
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 11
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 11


----------



## pjang23

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere”
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259. Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
1260. Scelsi: Anahit
1261. Glass: Glassworks
1262. Murail: Gondwana
1263. Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
1264. Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425
1265. Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54
1266. Arne: Artaxerxes
1267. Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins
1268. Brian: Violin Concerto
1269. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3
1270. Szymanowski: King Roger
1271. Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81
1272. Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1
1273. Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F
1274. Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH
1275. Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra
1276. Tippett: Symphony #4
1277. Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71
1278. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto - 5
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 8
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 9
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 13
Busoni: Elegien - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 18
Haas: Violin Concerto - 22
Handel: Rinaldo - 20
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 15
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 15
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 8
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 11
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Busoni / Nordheim

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto - 5
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 8
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 9
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 13
Busoni: Elegien - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 18
Haas: Violin Concerto - 22
Handel: Rinaldo - 20
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 15
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 15
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 22
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 8
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 11
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 11


----------



## Mika

after PaulieGatto:

Berio Babbitt

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto - 5
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 9
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 11
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 13
Busoni: Elegien - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 18
Haas: Violin Concerto - 22
Handel: Rinaldo - 20
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 15
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 15
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 22
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 8
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 11
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 11


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Finzi / Taneyev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto - 5
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 9
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 11
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 13
Busoni: Elegien - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 20
Haas: Violin Concerto - 22
Handel: Rinaldo - 20
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 15
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 15
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 22
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 8
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 11
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 12


----------



## Oskaar

After trout

Pierné / Boyce
Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto - 5
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 9
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 11
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 14
Busoni: Elegien - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 20
Haas: Violin Concerto - 22
Handel: Rinaldo - 20
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 15
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 15
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 22
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 8
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 11
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After oskaar:

Schubert / Handel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto - 5
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 9
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 11
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 14
Busoni: Elegien - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 20
Haas: Violin Concerto - 22
Handel: Rinaldo - 21
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 15
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 15
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 16
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 22
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 8
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 8
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 11
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 12


----------



## Selby

after mmsbls

Lang / Scriabin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto - 5
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 9
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 11
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 14
Busoni: Elegien - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 20
Haas: Violin Concerto - 22
Handel: Rinaldo - 21
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 15
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 15
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 22
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 8
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 9
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 11
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 12


----------



## ptr

after Mitchell

Haas / Taneyev

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto - 5
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 9
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 11
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 14
Busoni: Elegien - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 20
Haas: Violin Concerto - 24
Handel: Rinaldo - 21
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 15
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 15
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 22
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 8
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 9
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 11
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 13


----------



## science

after ptr

Kodaly / Lalo

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto - 5
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 9
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 11
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 14
Busoni: Elegien - 25
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 20
Haas: Violin Concerto - 24
Handel: Rinaldo - 21
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 16
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 22
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 8
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 9
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 11
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 13[/QUOTE]


----------



## pjang23

After science:

Busoni Lalo

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto - 5
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 9
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 11
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 14
Busoni: Elegien - 27
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 20
Haas: Violin Concerto - 24
Handel: Rinaldo - 21
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 17
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 22
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 8
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 9
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 11
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 13


----------



## Rehydration

After pjang23

Lalo/Addinsell

Nominated: 
Kapustin - Piano Sonata No. 1 _(This counts, right?)_

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto - 6
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 9
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 11
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 14
Busoni: Elegien - 27
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 20
Haas: Violin Concerto - 24
Handel: Rinaldo - 21
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 19
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 22
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 8
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 9
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 11
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 13


----------



## Trout

Hello Rehydration,

Thank you for voting! Nominating a piece, however, requires that it be part of your vote (either your +2 or +1), not concurrent with a vote for two other pieces, i.e. any given vote cannot comprise of more than two pieces. So, either include Kapustin into your specified vote ("Lalo / Addinsell") or your nomination will be unfortunately disregarded for now.

And regarding the Kapustin piece, I am not quite sure whether it is eligible or not, but I am leaning toward allowing it because it is in the form of a classical piece, despite being imbued with jazz. I would like to know what others think as well on this, though.


----------



## Orpheus

Trout said:


> And regarding the Kapustin piece, I am not quite sure whether it is eligible or not, but I am leaning toward allowing it because it is in the form of a classical piece, despite being imbued with jazz. I would like to know what others think as well on this, though.


Seems like it has essentially a jazz _sound_ and uses typical jazz techniques, but is pre-composed music in classical form, created by someone who regards himself as a classical composer, not a jazz improviser. Well, absent a generally accepted definition of exactly what classical music is or isn't (that could _categorically_ exclude compositions for being jazz-like) that seems sufficient to me. I'm not sure I find it interesting enough (according to the standards by which I value classical music as an art form) to want to actually vote for it, but that's purely a matter of personal taste.


----------



## mmsbls

I dropped Rehydration's nominated work or now. I think the Kapustin - Piano Sonata No. 1 should count.

After Rehydration:

Schubert / Handel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto - 6
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 9
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 11
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 14
Busoni: Elegien - 27
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 20
Haas: Violin Concerto - 24
Handel: Rinaldo - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 19
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 22
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 9
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 11
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 13


----------



## Orpheus

*edited to fix post clash*

After mmsbls

Vierne(nominated)/Boyce

Nominated: 
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 2

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell - Warsaw Concerto - 6
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 9
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 11
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Busoni: Elegien - 27
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 20
Haas: Violin Concerto - 24
Handel: Rinaldo - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 19
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 22
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 9
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 11
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 13


----------



## science

I think Kapustin's piano sonata counts, or should. It does play with the boundaries of the definition of classical music, but really that is part of the tradition as well. But essentially it is something he composed, and when it is performed his composition takes primacy, and the performer is secondary, whereas in real jazz the composer is secondary and the performer is primary.


----------



## Trout

After Orpheus:

Handel / Finzi

Nominated: 
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 2

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 6
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 9
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 11
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Busoni: Elegien - 27
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 21
Haas: Violin Concerto - 24
Handel: Rinaldo - 24
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 19
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 22
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 9
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 11
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 13


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Busoni Addinsell

Nominated: 
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 2

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 7
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 9
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 11
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Busoni: Elegien - 29
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 21
Haas: Violin Concerto - 24
Handel: Rinaldo - 24
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 19
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 22
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 9
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 11
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 13


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Vierne (scndd) / Busoni

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 7
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 9
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 11
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Busoni: Elegien - 30
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 21
Haas: Violin Concerto - 24
Handel: Rinaldo - 24
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 19
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 22
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 9
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 11
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 13
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Stockhausen / Vierne

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 7
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 9
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 11
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Busoni: Elegien - 30
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 21
Haas: Violin Concerto - 24
Handel: Rinaldo - 24
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 19
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 22
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 12
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 9
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 13
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 13
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 5


----------



## pjang23

After MagneticGhost:

Prokofiev Busoni

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 7
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 9
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 11
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
*Busoni: Elegien - 31*
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 21
Haas: Violin Concerto - 24
Handel: Rinaldo - 24
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 19
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 22
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 14
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 9
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 13
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 13
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 5


----------



## pjang23

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere”
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259. Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
1260. Scelsi: Anahit
1261. Glass: Glassworks
1262. Murail: Gondwana
1263. Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
1264. Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425
1265. Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54
1266. Arne: Artaxerxes
1267. Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins
1268. Brian: Violin Concerto
1269. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3
1270. Szymanowski: King Roger
1271. Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81
1272. Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1
1273. Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F
1274. Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH
1275. Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra
1276. Tippett: Symphony #4
1277. Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71
1278. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384
1279. Busoni: Elegien

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 7
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 9
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 11
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 21
Haas: Violin Concerto - 24
Handel: Rinaldo - 24
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 19
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 22
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 14
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 9
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 13
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 13
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 5


----------



## Nereffid

after pjang23:

Handel / Addinsell


Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 8
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 9
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 11
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 21
Haas: Violin Concerto - 24
Handel: Rinaldo - 26
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 19
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 22
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 14
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 9
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 13
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 13
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 5


----------



## Nereffid

btw, with regard to Kapustin, here's this from Wikipedia:



> Kapustin regards himself as a composer rather than a jazz musician. He has said, "I was never a jazz musician. I never tried to be a real jazz pianist, but I had to do it because of the composing. I'm not interested in improvisation - and what is a jazz musician without improvisation? All my improvisation is written, of course, and they became much better; it improved them."


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Nereffid:

Handel / Nordheim

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 8
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 9
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 11
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 21
Haas: Violin Concerto - 24
Handel: Rinaldo - 28
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 19
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 23
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 14
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 9
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 13
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 13
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 5


----------



## Orpheus

After Pauliegatto

Scriabin/Handel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 8
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 9
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 11
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 21
Haas: Violin Concerto - 24
Handel: Rinaldo - 29
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 19
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 23
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 14
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 13
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 13
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 5


----------



## Mika

After Orpheus

Addinsell Babbitt

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 10
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 10
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 11
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 21
Haas: Violin Concerto - 24
Handel: Rinaldo - 29
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 19
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 23
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 14
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 13
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 13
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Handel / Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 10
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 10
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 11
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 21
*Haas: Violin Concerto - 24*
*Handel: Rinaldo - 31*
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 19
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 23
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 14
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 13
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 13
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere”
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259. Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
1260. Scelsi: Anahit
1261. Glass: Glassworks
1262. Murail: Gondwana
1263. Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
1264. Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425
1265. Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54
1266. Arne: Artaxerxes
1267. Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins
1268. Brian: Violin Concerto
1269. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3
1270. Szymanowski: King Roger
1271. Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81
1272. Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1
1273. Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F
1274. Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH
1275. Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra
1276. Tippett: Symphony #4
1277. Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71
1278. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384
1279. Busoni: Elegien
1280. Handel: Rinaldo

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 10
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 10
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 11
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 21
Haas: Violin Concerto - 24
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 19
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 18
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 23
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 14
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 11
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 13
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 13
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 5


----------



## Selby

After mmsbls

Scriabin / Lang

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 10
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 10
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 11
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 21
Haas: Violin Concerto - 24
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 19
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 23
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 14
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 13
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 13
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 13
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 5


----------



## Oskaar

After Mitchell

Addinsell / Finzi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 12
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 10
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 11
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 22
Haas: Violin Concerto - 24
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 19
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 23
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 14
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 13
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 13
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 13
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 5


----------



## Trout

After oskaar:

Haas / Finzi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 12
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 10
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 11
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 23
Haas: Violin Concerto - 26
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 19
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 23
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 14
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 13
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 13
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 13
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After trout

Messiaen (nom) / Finzi

Nominated:
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 12
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 10
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 11
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 24
Haas: Violin Concerto - 26
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 19
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 23
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 14
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 13
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 13
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 13
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 5


----------



## pjang23

After MagneticGhost:

Lalo Schubert

Nominated:
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 12
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 10
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 11
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 24
Haas: Violin Concerto - 26
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 21
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 23
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 14
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 13
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 13
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 13
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 5


----------



## science

after pjang: 

Scriabin / Lalo 

Nominated:
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 12
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 10
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 11
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 24
Haas: Violin Concerto - 26
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 22
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 23
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 14
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 15
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 13
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 13
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Haas / Nordheim

Nominated:
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 12
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 10
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 11
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 24
Haas: Violin Concerto - 28
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 22
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 24
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 14
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 15
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 13
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 13
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 5


----------



## Mika

after PaulieGatto

Vierne Haas

Nominated:
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 12
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 10
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 11
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 24
Haas: Violin Concerto - 29
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 22
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 24
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 14
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 15
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 13
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 13
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 7


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Haas / Taneyev

Nominated:
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 12
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 10
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 11
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
*Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 24*
*Haas: Violin Concerto - 31*
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 22
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
*Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 24*
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 14
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 15
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 13
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 7


----------



## Trout

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere”
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259. Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
1260. Scelsi: Anahit
1261. Glass: Glassworks
1262. Murail: Gondwana
1263. Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
1264. Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425
1265. Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54
1266. Arne: Artaxerxes
1267. Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins
1268. Brian: Violin Concerto
1269. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3
1270. Szymanowski: King Roger
1271. Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81
1272. Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1
1273. Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F
1274. Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH
1275. Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra
1276. Tippett: Symphony #4
1277. Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71
1278. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384
1279. Busoni: Elegien
1280. Handel: Rinaldo
1281. Haas: Violin Concerto

Nominated:
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 12
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 10
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 11
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 24
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 22
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 24
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 20
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 14
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 15
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 13
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 7


----------



## Selby

After Trout

Messiaen (seconded) / Nørgård

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 12
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 10
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 11
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 24
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 22
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 4
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 24
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 21
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 14
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 15
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 13
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mitchell

Addinsell / Lalo

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 10
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 11
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 24
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 23
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 4
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 24
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 21
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 14
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 15
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 13
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 7


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Messiaen / Vierne

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 10
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 11
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 24
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 23
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 6
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 24
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 21
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 14
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 15
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 13
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 8


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Prokofiev / Messiaen


Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 10
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 11
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 24
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 23
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 7
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 24
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 21
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 16
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 15
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 13
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 8


----------



## pjang23

After Nereffid:

Finzi Prokofiev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 10
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 11
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 26
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 23
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 7
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 24
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 21
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 17
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 15
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 13
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Berio / Finzi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 10
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 27
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 23
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 7
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 24
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 21
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 17
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 15
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 13
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 8


----------



## Mika

After PaulieGatto:

Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" / Babbitt

*Nominated:*
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 27
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 23
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 7
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 24
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 21
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 17
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 15
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 13
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Finzi / Schubert

Nominated:
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 29
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 23
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 7
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 24
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 21
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 17
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 13
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 15
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 13
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 8


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Pierne/Boyce

Nominated:
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 29
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 23
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 7
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 24
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 21
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 17
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 13
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op 6 - 15
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 13
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 8


----------



## Selby

After Aecio

Finzi / Scriabin

Nominated:
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 - 31
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 23
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 7
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 24
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 21
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 17
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 13
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 13
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 8


----------



## Trout

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere”
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259. Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
1260. Scelsi: Anahit
1261. Glass: Glassworks
1262. Murail: Gondwana
1263. Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
1264. Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425
1265. Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54
1266. Arne: Artaxerxes
1267. Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins
1268. Brian: Violin Concerto
1269. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3
1270. Szymanowski: King Roger
1271. Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81
1272. Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1
1273. Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F
1274. Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH
1275. Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra
1276. Tippett: Symphony #4
1277. Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71
1278. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384
1279. Busoni: Elegien
1280. Handel: Rinaldo
1281. Haas: Violin Concerto
1282. Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40

After Mitchell:

Schnittke / Bach

Nominated:
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 3
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 23
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 7
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 24
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 21
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 17
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 13
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 13
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 8


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Sæverud (nmntd) / Vierne

*Nominated*:
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 2 - Trout
Harald Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 3
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 23
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 7
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 24
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 21
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 17
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 13
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 23
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 13
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Stockhausen / Shostakovich

*Nominated*:
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 2 - Trout
Harald Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 3
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 23
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 7
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 24
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 21
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 17
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 13
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 9


----------



## science

after MG:

Vierne / Lalo 

Nominated:
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 2 - Trout
Harald Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 3
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 24
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 7
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 24
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 21
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 17
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 13
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 11


----------



## Orpheus

After Science:

Shostakovich/Messiaen

Nominated:
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 2 - Trout
Harald Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 3
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 24
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 8
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 24
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 21
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 17
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 13
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 26
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 11


----------



## Turangalîla

After Orpheus:

Messiaen / Bach

Nominated:
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 2 - Trout
Harald Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 11
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 4
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 24
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 10
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 24
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 21
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 17
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 13
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 26
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After CarterJohnsonPiano:

Alfonso / Nordheim

Nominated:
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 2 - Trout
Harald Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 14
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 13
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 4
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 24
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 10
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 25
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 21
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 17
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 13
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 26
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Schubert / Addinsell

Nominated:
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 2 - Trout
Harald Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 15
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 13
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 4
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 24
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 10
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 25
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 21
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 17
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 26
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 11


----------



## pjang23

Bach Prokofiev

Nominated:
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 2 - Trout
Harald Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 15
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 13
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 6
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 24
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 10
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 25
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 21
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 18
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 26
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 11


----------



## Mika

after pjang23:

Shosta Bach 

Nominated:
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 2 - Trout
Harald Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 15
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 13
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 24
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 10
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 25
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 21
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 18
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 28
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 11


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Vasks (nominated) / Shostakovich

*Nominated:*
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 2 - Trout
Harald Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 2 - ptr
Vasks: String Quartet no.4 - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 15
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 13
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 24
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 10
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 25
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 21
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 18
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 29
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Nereffid

Messiaen / Vierne

*Nominated:*
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 2 - Trout
Harald Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 2 - ptr
Vasks: String Quartet no.4 - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 15
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 13
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 24
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 12
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 25
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 21
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 18
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 29
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 12


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Vierne / Messiaen

*Nominated:*
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 2 - Trout
Harald Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 2 - ptr
Vasks: String Quartet no.4 - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 15
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 13
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 17
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 24
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 13
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 25
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 21
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 18
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 29
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 14


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Vasks/Kodaly

*Nominated:*
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 2 - Trout
Harald Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 2 - ptr

*Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 15
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 13
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 18
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 24
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 13
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 25
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 21
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 18
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 29
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vasks: String Quartet no.4 - 4
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 14


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Vasks / Kodaly (me too!)

Nominated:
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 2 - Trout
Harald Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 15
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 13
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 19
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 24
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 13
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 25
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 21
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 18
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 29
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vasks: String Quartet no.4 - 6
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 14


----------



## Selby

After Science

Nørgård / Messiaen

Nominated:
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 2 - Trout
Harald Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 15
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 13
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 19
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 24
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 14
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 25
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 18
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 29
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vasks: String Quartet no.4 - 6
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 14


----------



## pjang23

Glazunov Schubert

Nominated:
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 2 - pjang23
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 2 - Trout
Harald Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 15
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 13
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 15
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 19
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 24
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 14
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 25
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 18
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 29
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vasks: String Quartet no.4 - 6
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 14


----------



## Orpheus

After pjang23:

Vierne/Boyce

Nominated:
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 2 - pjang23
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 2 - Trout
Harald Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 15
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 13
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 16
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 19
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 24
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 14
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 25
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 18
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 29
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vasks: String Quartet no.4 - 6
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Orpheus:

Shostakovich / Nordheim

*Nominated*:
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 2 - pjang23
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 2 - Trout
Harald Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 15
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 13
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 16
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 19
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 24
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 14
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 26
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 18
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 31
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vasks: String Quartet no.4 - 6
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 16


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Respighi/Alfonso X

*Nominated*:
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 2 - pjang23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 2 - Aecio
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 2 - Trout
Harald Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 15
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 14
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 16
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 19
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 24
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 14
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 26
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 18
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 31
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vasks: String Quartet no.4 - 6
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 16


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Vierne / Messiaen

*Nominated*:
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 2 - pjang23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 2 - Aecio
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 2 - Trout
Harald Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 15
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 14
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 16
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 19
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 24
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 15
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 26
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 18
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 31
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vasks: String Quartet no.4 - 6
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Shostakovich / Schubert

*Nominated*:
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 2 - pjang23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 2 - Aecio
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 2 - Trout
Harald Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 15
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 14
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 7
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 16
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 19
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 24
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 15
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 26
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 18
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
*Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 33*
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vasks: String Quartet no.4 - 6
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 18


----------



## Mika

After MagneticGhost:

Lalo Bach

Nominated:
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 2 - pjang23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 2 - Aecio
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 2 - Trout
Harald Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 15
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 14
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 8
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 16
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 19
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 26
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 15
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 26
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 18
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
*Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147 - 33*
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vasks: String Quartet no.4 - 6
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere”
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259. Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
1260. Scelsi: Anahit
1261. Glass: Glassworks
1262. Murail: Gondwana
1263. Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
1264. Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425
1265. Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54
1266. Arne: Artaxerxes
1267. Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins
1268. Brian: Violin Concerto
1269. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3
1270. Szymanowski: King Roger
1271. Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81
1272. Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1
1273. Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F
1274. Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH
1275. Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra
1276. Tippett: Symphony #4
1277. Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71
1278. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384
1279. Busoni: Elegien
1280. Handel: Rinaldo
1281. Haas: Violin Concerto
1282. Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40
1283. Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147

After Mika:

Nordheim / Alfonso

Nominated:
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 2 - pjang23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 2 - Aecio
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 2 - Trout
Harald Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 15
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 15
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 8
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 16
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 19
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 26
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 15
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 28
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 18
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vasks: String Quartet no.4 - 6
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 18


----------



## science

after PG:

Vierne / Lalo 

Nominated:
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 2 - pjang23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 2 - Aecio
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 2 - Trout
Harald Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 15
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 15
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 8
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 16
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 19
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 27
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 15
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 28
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 18
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vasks: String Quartet no.4 - 6
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 20


----------



## Orpheus

After PaulieGatto:

Addinsell/Alfonso

Nominated:
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 2 - pjang23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 2 - Aecio
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 2 - Trout
Harald Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 17
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 8
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 16
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 19
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 26
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 15
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 28
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 18
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vasks: String Quartet no.4 - 6
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 18


----------



## science

fixing the collision: 

Nominated:
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 2 - pjang23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 2 - Aecio
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 2 - Trout
Harald Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 17
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 8
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 16
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 19
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 27
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 15
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 28
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 18
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vasks: String Quartet no.4 - 6
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 20


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Bach

Nominated:
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 2 - pjang23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 2 - Aecio
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 2 - Trout
Harald Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 17
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 9
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 16
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 19
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 27
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 19
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 15
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 28
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 18
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vasks: String Quartet no.4 - 6
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 20


----------



## Selby

After pjang23

Lang / Kodaly

Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 17
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 9
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 16
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 20
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 27
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 15
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 28
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 18
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vasks: String Quartet no.4 - 6
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 20


----------



## Mika

After Mitchell:

Nordheim Bach

Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 17
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 10
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 16
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 20
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 27
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 15
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 30
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 18
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vasks: String Quartet no.4 - 6
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 20


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Pierne/Boyce

Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 17
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 10
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 17
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 20
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 27
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 15
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 30
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 21
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 18
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vasks: String Quartet no.4 - 6
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 20


----------



## ptr

After Aecio (replacing the nominated list! )

Messiaen / Vierne

*Nominated*:
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 2 - pjang23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 2 - Aecio
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 2 - Trout
Harald Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 17
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 10
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 10
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 17
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 20
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 27
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 30
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 21
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 18
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vasks: String Quartet no.4 - 6
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 21


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Beethoven / Bach

*Nominated:*
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 2 - pjang23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 2 - Aecio
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 2 - Trout
Harald Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 2 - ptr

*Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 17
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 11
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 12
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 17
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 20
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 27
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 30
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 21
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 18
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vasks: String Quartet no.4 - 6
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 21


----------



## science

after Nereffid

Vasks / Kodaly

*Nominated:*
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 2 - pjang23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 2 - Aecio
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 2 - Trout
Harald Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 2 - ptr

*Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 17
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 11
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 12
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 17
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 21
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 27
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 30
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 21
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 18
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 8
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 21


----------



## Orpheus

after Science:

Vierne/Lalo

Nominated:
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 2 - pjang23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 2 - Aecio
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 2 - Trout
Harald Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 17
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 11
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 12
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 17
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 21
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 28
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 30
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 21
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 18
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 8
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 23


----------



## mmsbls

After Orpheus:

Schubert / Addinsell

Nominated:
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 2 - pjang23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 2 - Aecio
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 2 - Trout
Harald Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 18
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 11
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 12
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 17
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 21
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 28
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 30
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 21
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 18
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 14
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 8
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 23


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Taneyev / Boyce

Nominated:
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 2 - pjang23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 2 - Aecio
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 2 - Trout
Harald Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 18
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 11
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 12
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 18
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 21
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 28
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 30
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 21
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 18
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 8
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 23


----------



## Mika

After PaulieGatto:

Nordheim Bach

Nominated:
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 2 - pjang23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 2 - Aecio
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 2 - Trout
Harald Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 18
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 12
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 12
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 18
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 21
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 28
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 32
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 21
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 18
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 8
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 23


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Prokofiev Schubert

Nominated:
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 2 - pjang23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 2 - Aecio
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 2 - Trout
Harald Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 18
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 12
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 12
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 18
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 21
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 28
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 32
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 21
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 20
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 8
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 23


----------



## Cygnenoir

Berg is back 

After pjang23

Schnittke (scnd) / Nordheim

Nominated:
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 2 - pjang23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 2 - Aecio
Harald Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 18
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 12
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 12
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 18
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 21
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 28
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 33
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 21
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 20
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 4
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 8
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 23


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Bach/Addinsell

Nominated:
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 2 - pjang23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 2 - Aecio
Harald Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 19
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 12
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 18
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 21
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 28
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 17
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 33
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 21
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 20
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 4
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 8
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 23


----------



## MagneticGhost

After berghansson

Messiaen / Saevurud (someone will have to teach me how to do the special a'e)

Nominated:
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 2 - pjang23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 18
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 12
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 12
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 18
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 21
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 28
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 19
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 33
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 21
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 20
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 3
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 4
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 8
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 23


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Sæverud / Vierne

*Nominated*:
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 2 - pjang23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 18
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 12
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 12
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 18
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 21
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 28
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 19
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 33
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 21
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 20
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 5
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 4
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 8
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 24


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Vasks / Glazunov

Nominated:
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 18
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 12
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 12
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 18
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 3
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 21
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 28
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 19
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 33
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 21
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 20
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 5
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 4
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 10
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

There was an unfixed clash earlier and Aecio's votes went amiss. Just adding his Bach / Addinsell now.

Nominated:
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 19
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 12
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 18
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 3
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 21
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 28
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 19
Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 33
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 21
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 20
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 5
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 4
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 10
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Magnetic Ghost's fix:

Nordheim / Pierné

Nominated:
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 19
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 12
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 18
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 3
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 21
*Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 28*
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 19
*Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico - 35*
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 20
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 5
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 4
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 10
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259. Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
1260. Scelsi: Anahit
1261. Glass: Glassworks
1262. Murail: Gondwana
1263. Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
1264. Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425
1265. Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54
1266. Arne: Artaxerxes
1267. Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins
1268. Brian: Violin Concerto
1269. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3
1270. Szymanowski: King Roger
1271. Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81
1272. Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1
1273. Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F
1274. Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH
1275. Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra
1276. Tippett: Symphony #4
1277. Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71
1278. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384
1279. Busoni: Elegien
1280. Handel: Rinaldo
1281. Haas: Violin Concerto
1282. Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40
1283. Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147
1284. Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico

*Nominated*:
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 19
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 12
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 18
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 3
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 21
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 28
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 19
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 20
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 5
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 4
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 10
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Schubert / Addinsell

Nominated:
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 20
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 12
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 18
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 3
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 21
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 28
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 19
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 20
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 5
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 4
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 10
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 24


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Lalo Bach

Nominated:
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 20
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 15
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 12
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 18
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 3
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 21
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 30
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 19
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 20
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 5
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 4
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 10
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 24


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Bach / Lalo

Nominated:
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 20
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 17
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 12
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 18
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 3
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 21
*Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor - 31*
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 19
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 20
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 5
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 4
*Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 24*
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 10
*Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 24*


----------



## science

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere”
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259. Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
1260. Scelsi: Anahit
1261. Glass: Glassworks
1262. Murail: Gondwana
1263. Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
1264. Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425
1265. Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54
1266. Arne: Artaxerxes
1267. Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins
1268. Brian: Violin Concerto
1269. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3
1270. Szymanowski: King Roger
1271. Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81
1272. Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1
1273. Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F
1274. Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH
1275. Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra
1276. Tippett: Symphony #4
1277. Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71
1278. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384
1279. Busoni: Elegien
1280. Handel: Rinaldo
1281. Haas: Violin Concerto
1282. Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40
1283. Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147
1284. Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico
1285. Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor

New board: 

Nominated:
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 22
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 20
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 17
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 12
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 18
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 3
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 21
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 19
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 20
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 5
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 4
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 10
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 24


----------



## Mika

after science:

Adams Schnittke

Nominated:
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 24
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 20
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 17
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 12
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 18
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 3
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 21
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 19
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 20
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 5
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 5
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 10
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 24


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Messiaen / Taneyev

*Nominated*:
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 24
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 20
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 17
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 12
Berio: Coro - 13
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 18
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 3
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 21
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 20
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 5
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 5
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 17
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 10
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 24


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Adams / Berio


Nominated:
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 26
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 20
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 17
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 12
Berio: Coro - 14
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 18
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 3
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 21
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 19
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 20
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 5
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 5
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 10
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 24


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Bach/Kodaly

Nominated:
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 26
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 20
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 19
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 12
Berio: Coro - 14
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 18
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 3
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 22
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 19
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 20
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 5
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 5
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 10
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 24[/QUOTE]


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Addinsell / Vierne

Nominated:
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 26
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 22
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 19
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 12
Berio: Coro - 14
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 18
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 3
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 22
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 19
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 20
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 5
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 5
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 16
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 10
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 25


----------



## Orpheus

After MagneticGhost

Scriabin/Messiaen

Nominated:
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 26
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 22
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 19
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 12
Berio: Coro - 14
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 18
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 3
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 22
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 20
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 20
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 5
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 5
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 18
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 10
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 25


----------



## pjang23

After Orpheus:

Respighi Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 26
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 22
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 19
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 12
Berio: Coro - 14
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 18
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 3
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 22
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 20
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 20
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 4
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 5
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 5
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 18
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 10
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 25


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23

Sæverud / Messiaen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 26
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 22
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 19
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 12
Berio: Coro - 14
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 18
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 3
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 22
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 20
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 4
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 7
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 5
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 18
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 15
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 10
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 25


----------



## Mika

After berg

Stockhausen Berio

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 26
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 22
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 19
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 12
Berio: Coro - 15
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 18
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 3
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 22
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 20
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 4
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 7
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 5
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 18
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 17
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 10
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 25


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Schnittke / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 27
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 22
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 19
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 12
Berio: Coro - 15
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 18
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 3
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 22
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 20
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 4
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 7
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 7
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 18
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 17
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 10
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Adams / Nørgård

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 29
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 22
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 19
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 12
Berio: Coro - 15
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 18
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 3
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 22
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 24
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 20
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 4
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 7
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 7
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 18
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 17
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 10
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Schubert / Addinsell

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 29
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 23
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 19
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 12
Berio: Coro - 15
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 18
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 3
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 22
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 24
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 20
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 4
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 7
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 7
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 18
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 17
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 10
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsblsl

Stockhausen \ Vierne

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 29
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 23
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 19
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 12
Berio: Coro - 15
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 18
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 3
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 22
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 24
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 20
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 4
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 7
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 7
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 18
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 19
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 10
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 26


----------



## Nereffid

after MagneticGhost:

Vasks / Boyce


Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 29
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 23
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 19
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 12
Berio: Coro - 15
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 19
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 3
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 22
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 24
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 20
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 4
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 7
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 7
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 18
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 19
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 12
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 26


----------



## science

after Nerrefid: 

Scriabin / Vasks

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 29
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 23
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 19
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 12
Berio: Coro - 15
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 19
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 3
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 22
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 24
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 20
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 4
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 7
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 7
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 19
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 13
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 26


----------



## Trout

After science:

Adams / Glazunov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 31
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 23
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 19
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 12
Berio: Coro - 15
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 19
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 4
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 22
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 24
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 20
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 4
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 7
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 7
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 19
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 13
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 26


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Glazunov Prokofiev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 31
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 23
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 19
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 12
Berio: Coro - 15
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 19
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 22
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 6
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 22
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 24
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 21
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 4
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 7
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 7
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 19
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 13
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Adams / Cage

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 33
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 23
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 19
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 12
Berio: Coro - 15
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 19
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 6
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 22
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 24
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 21
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 4
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 7
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 7
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 19
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 13
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Schubert / Addinsell

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 33
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 24
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 19
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 12
Berio: Coro - 15
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 19
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 6
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 22
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 24
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 21
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 4
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 7
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 7
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 29
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 19
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 13
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 26


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Berio Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 34
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 24
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 19
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 12
Berio: Coro - 17
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 19
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 6
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 22
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 24
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 21
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 4
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 7
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 7
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 29
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 19
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 13
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 26


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Beethoven/Glazunov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 34
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 24
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 19
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 17
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 19
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 7
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 22
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 21
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 24
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 21
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 4
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 7
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 7
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 29
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 19
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 13
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Messiaen / Kodaly

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 34
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 24
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 19
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 17
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 19
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 7
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 23
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 23
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 24
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 21
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 4
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 7
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 7
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 29
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 19
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 13
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 26


----------



## Nereffid

after MagneticGhost:

Nørgård / Schnittke


Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 34
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 24
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 19
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 17
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 19
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 7
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 23
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 23
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 21
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 4
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 7
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 8
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 29
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 19
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 13
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 26


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Messiaen / Vierne

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 34
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 24
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 19
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 17
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 19
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 7
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 23
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 25
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 21
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 4
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 7
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 8
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 29
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 19
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 13
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 27


----------



## Oskaar

after ptr

sæverud / schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 34
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 24
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 19
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 17
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 19
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 7
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 23
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 25
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 21
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 4
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 9
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 8
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 19
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 13
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 27


----------



## Mika

after oskaar:

berio / bach

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams: Lollapalooza - 34
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 24
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 20
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 19
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 7
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 23
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 25
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 21
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 4
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 9
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 8
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 19
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 13
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 27


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Schnittke / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Lollapalooza - 35
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 24
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 20
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 19
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 19
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 7
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 23
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 25
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 21
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 4
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 9
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 10
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 19
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 13
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Adams / Berio

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Adams: Lollapalooza - 37*
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 24
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 20
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 20
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 19
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 7
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 23
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 25
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 21
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 4
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 9
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 10
*Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 30*
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 19
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 13
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259. Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
1260. Scelsi: Anahit
1261. Glass: Glassworks
1262. Murail: Gondwana
1263. Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
1264. Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425
1265. Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54
1266. Arne: Artaxerxes
1267. Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins
1268. Brian: Violin Concerto
1269. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3
1270. Szymanowski: King Roger
1271. Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81
1272. Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1
1273. Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F
1274. Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH
1275. Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra
1276. Tippett: Symphony #4
1277. Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71
1278. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384
1279. Busoni: Elegien
1280. Handel: Rinaldo
1281. Haas: Violin Concerto
1282. Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40
1283. Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147
1284. Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico
1285. Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor
1286. Adams: Lollapalooza

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 24
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 20
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 20
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 19
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 7
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 23
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 25
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 21
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 4
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 9
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 10
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 30
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 19
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 13
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 27


----------



## pjang23

After PaulieGatto:

Schubert Respighi

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 24
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 20
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 20
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 19
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 7
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 23
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 25
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 21
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 5
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 9
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 10
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 32
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 19
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 13
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 27


----------



## science

after pjang23

Bach / Vasks

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 24
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 22
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 20
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 19
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 7
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 23
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 25
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 21
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 5
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 9
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 10
Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 32
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 19
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 27


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Schubert / Addinsell

Nominated:

Seconded:
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 25
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 22
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 20
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 19
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 7
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 23
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 25
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 21
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 5
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 9
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 10
*Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706 - 34*
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 19
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 14
*Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 27*


----------



## mmsbls

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere”
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259. Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
1260. Scelsi: Anahit
1261. Glass: Glassworks
1262. Murail: Gondwana
1263. Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
1264. Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425
1265. Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54
1266. Arne: Artaxerxes
1267. Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins
1268. Brian: Violin Concerto
1269. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3
1270. Szymanowski: King Roger
1271. Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81
1272. Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1
1273. Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F
1274. Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH
1275. Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra
1276. Tippett: Symphony #4
1277. Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71
1278. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384
1279. Busoni: Elegien
1280. Handel: Rinaldo
1281. Haas: Violin Concerto
1282. Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40
1283. Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147
1284. Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico
1285. Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor
1286. Adams: Lollapalooza
1287. Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706

Nominated:

Seconded:
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 25
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 22
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 20
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 19
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 7
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 23
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 25
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 21
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 5
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 9
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 19
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 27


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls

Penderecki (nom) / Prokofiev

Nominated:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 25
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 22
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 20
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 19
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 7
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 23
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 25
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 22
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 5
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 9
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 19
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 27


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Kodaly/Vierne

Nominated:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 25
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 22
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 20
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 19
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 7
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 25
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 25
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 22
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 5
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 9
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 19
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 28


----------



## Orpheus

After Aecio:

Vierne/Godowsky(nominated)

Nominated:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 1

Seconded:
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 25
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 22
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 20
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 19
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 7
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 25
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 25
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 22
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 5
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 9
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 19
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 14
Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 30


----------



## MagneticGhost

Orpheus said:


> After Aecio:
> 
> Vierne/Saevurud
> 
> Nominated:
> Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg
> Godowsky: Passacaglia - 1
> 
> Seconded:
> Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 25
> Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
> Babbitt: Philomel - 11
> Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 22
> Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
> Berio: Coro - 20
> Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 19
> Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
> Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 7
> Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 25
> Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
> Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 25
> Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 26
> Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
> Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 22
> Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 5
> Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 10
> Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 10
> Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
> Stockhausen: Kontakte - 19
> Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
> Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 14
> Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 32


----------



## pjang23

After MagneticGhost:

Bach Vierne

Nominated:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 25
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 24
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 20
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 19
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 7
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 25
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 25
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 22
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 5
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 10
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 19
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 14
*Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14 - 33*


----------



## pjang23

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere”
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259. Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
1260. Scelsi: Anahit
1261. Glass: Glassworks
1262. Murail: Gondwana
1263. Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
1264. Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425
1265. Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54
1266. Arne: Artaxerxes
1267. Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins
1268. Brian: Violin Concerto
1269. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3
1270. Szymanowski: King Roger
1271. Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81
1272. Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1
1273. Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F
1274. Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH
1275. Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra
1276. Tippett: Symphony #4
1277. Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71
1278. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384
1279. Busoni: Elegien
1280. Handel: Rinaldo
1281. Haas: Violin Concerto
1282. Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40
1283. Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147
1284. Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico
1285. Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor
1286. Adams: Lollapalooza
1287. Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706
1288. Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14

Nominated:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 25
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 24
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 20
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 19
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 7
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 25
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 25
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 22
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 5
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 10
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 19
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 16
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 14


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Taneyev / Schnittke

Nominated:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 25
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 24
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 20
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 19
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 7
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 25
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 25
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 26
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 22
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 5
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 10
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 19
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 18
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 14


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Norgård Stockhausen

Nominated:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 25
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 24
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 20
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 19
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 7
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 25
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 25
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 28
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 22
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 5
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 10
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 20
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 18
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Addinsell / Vasks

Nominated:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 27
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 24
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 20
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 19
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 7
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 25
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 25
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 28
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 22
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 5
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 10
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 20
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 18
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 15


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Respighi/Boyce

Nominated:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 1 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 27
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 24
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 20
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 7
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 25
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 25
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 28
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 22
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 7
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 10
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 20
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 18
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 15


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Godowsky (scndd) / Taneyev

*Nominated*:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg

*Seconded*:
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 27
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 24
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 20
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 7
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 3
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 25
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 25
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 28
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 22
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 7
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 10
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 20
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Addinsell / Stockhausen

*Nominated*:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg

*Seconded*:
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 29
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 24
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 20
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 7
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 3
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 25
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 25
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 28
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 22
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 7
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 10
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 21
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 15


----------



## pjang23

Glazunov Prokofiev

Nominated:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 29
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 24
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 20
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 9
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 3
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 25
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 25
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 28
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 7
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 10
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 21
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 15


----------



## Nereffid

after pjang23:

Vivaldi (nom) / Addinsell

*Nominated:*
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded:*
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 30
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 24
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 20
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 9
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 3
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 25
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 25
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 28
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 7
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 10
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 21
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Nereffid:

Berio / Addinsell

Nominated:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded:
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 31
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 24
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 22
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 9
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 3
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 25
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 25
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 28
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 7
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 10
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 21
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 15


----------



## Orpheus

After PaulieGatto

Addinsell/Vivaldi

Nominated:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 33
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 16
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 24
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 22
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 9
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 3
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 25
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 25
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 28
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 7
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 10
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 21
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 15 
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 3


----------



## Mika

After Opheus:

Addinsell/Alfonso

Nominated:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg

Seconded:
*Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto - 35*
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 17
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 24
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 22
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 9
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 3
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 25
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 25
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 28
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 7
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 10
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 21
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 15 
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 3


----------



## Trout

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere”
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259. Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
1260. Scelsi: Anahit
1261. Glass: Glassworks
1262. Murail: Gondwana
1263. Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
1264. Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425
1265. Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54
1266. Arne: Artaxerxes
1267. Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins
1268. Brian: Violin Concerto
1269. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3
1270. Szymanowski: King Roger
1271. Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81
1272. Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1
1273. Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F
1274. Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH
1275. Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra
1276. Tippett: Symphony #4
1277. Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71
1278. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384
1279. Busoni: Elegien
1280. Handel: Rinaldo
1281. Haas: Violin Concerto
1282. Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40
1283. Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147
1284. Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico
1285. Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor
1286. Adams: Lollapalooza
1287. Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706
1288. Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14
1289. Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto

After Mika:

Schnittke / Bach

Nominated:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 17
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 25
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 22
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 9
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 3
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 25
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 25
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 28
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 7
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 10
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 13
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 21
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 15 
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Taverner (nom) / Bach

Nominated:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg
John Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 17
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 26
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 22
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 9
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 3
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 25
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 25
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 28
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 7
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 10
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 13
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 21
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 15 
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 3


----------



## Aecio

Bach/Vivaldi

Nominated:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg
John Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 17
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 28
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 22
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 9
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 3
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 25
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 25
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 28
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 7
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 10
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 13
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 21
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 15 
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 4


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Messiaen / Godowsky

*Nominated*:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg
John Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 17
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 28
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 22
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 9
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 4
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 25
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 27
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 28
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 7
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 10
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 13
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 21
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 15 
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Nørgård / Schnittke

Nominated:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg
John Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 17
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 28
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 22
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 9
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 4
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 25
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 27
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 30
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 7
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 10
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 14
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 21
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 15 
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 4


----------



## Trout

Hey, berghansson, is there any way to listen to or purchase Penderecki's recent _De Natura Sonoris No. 3_? I cannot seem to find the work on Amazon, Spotify, Youtube, etc. Thanks.


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Norgard Bach

Nominated:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg
John Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 17
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 29
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 22
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 9
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 4
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 25
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 27
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 32
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 7
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 10
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 14
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 21
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 15
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 4


----------



## Orpheus

After pjang23:

Taverner(scnd)/Alfonso

Nominated:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 18
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 29
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 22
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 9
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 4
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 25
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 27
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 32
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 7
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 10
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 14
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 21
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
John Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 4
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 15
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Orpheus:

Bach / Vasks

Nominated:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 18
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 31
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 22
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 9
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 4
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 25
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 27
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 32
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 7
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 10
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 14
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 21
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 4
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 16
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 4


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Schnittke / Glazunov

Nominated:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 18
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 31
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 22
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 10
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 4
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 25
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 27
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 32
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 7
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 10
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 21
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 4
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 16
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 4


----------



## science

after Trout:

Vasks / Kodaly 


Nominated:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 18
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 31
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 22
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 10
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 4
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 26
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 27
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 32
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 7
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 10
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 21
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 4
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 18
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 4


----------



## Mika

after Science:

Norgård Stockhausen


Nominated:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 18
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 31
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 22
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 10
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 4
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 26
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 27
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 34
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 7
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 10
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 22
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 4
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 18
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

vasks / Glazunov

Nominated:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 18
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 31
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 22
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 11
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 4
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 26
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 27
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 34
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 7
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 10
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 22
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 4
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 20
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 4


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Sæverud / Messiaen

*Nominated*:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg

*Seconded*:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 18
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 31
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 22
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 11
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 4
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 26
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 28
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 34
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 7
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 12
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 22
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 4
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 20
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 4


----------



## Nereffid

after mmsbls:

Vasks / Taverner

*Nominated:*
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg

*Seconded:*
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 18
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 31
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 22
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 11
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 4
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 26
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 27
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 34
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 7
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 10
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 22
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 5
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 22
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 4


----------



## ptr

Crash corection after Nereffid:

Vasks / Taverner

*Nominated:*
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg

*Seconded:*
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 18
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 31
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 22
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 11
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 4
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 26
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 28
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 34
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 7
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 12
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 22
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 5
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 22
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

Trout said:


> Hey, berghansson, is there any way to listen to or purchase Penderecki's recent _De Natura Sonoris No. 3_? I cannot seem to find the work on Amazon, Spotify, Youtube, etc. Thanks.


No, I don't think there is. I just included it to make it a part of a group, but maybe I should change it to only include No. 1 and 2. I'm in a Penderecki phase, you know


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Nørgård / Penderecki (Nom)

Nominated:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 1 - berg

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 18
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 31
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 22
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 11
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 4
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 26
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 28
Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 36
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 7
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 12
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 22
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 5
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 22
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 4


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Norgard Glazunov

Nominated:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 1 - berg

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 18
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 31
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 22
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 12
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 4
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 26
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 28
*Nørgård: Symphony #3 - 38*
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 7
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 12
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 22
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 5
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 22
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 4


----------



## pjang23

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere”
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259. Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
1260. Scelsi: Anahit
1261. Glass: Glassworks
1262. Murail: Gondwana
1263. Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
1264. Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425
1265. Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54
1266. Arne: Artaxerxes
1267. Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins
1268. Brian: Violin Concerto
1269. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3
1270. Szymanowski: King Roger
1271. Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81
1272. Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1
1273. Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F
1274. Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH
1275. Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra
1276. Tippett: Symphony #4
1277. Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71
1278. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384
1279. Busoni: Elegien
1280. Handel: Rinaldo
1281. Haas: Violin Concerto
1282. Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40
1283. Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147
1284. Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico
1285. Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor
1286. Adams: Lollapalooza
1287. Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706
1288. Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14
1289. Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto
1290. Nørgård: Symphony #3

Nominated:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 1 - berg

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 18
Babbitt: Philomel - 11
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 31
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 22
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 12
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 4
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 26
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 28
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 7
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 12
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 22
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 5
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 22
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Bach / Babbitt

Nominated:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 1 - berg

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 18
Babbitt: Philomel - 12
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 33
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 22
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 12
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 4
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 26
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 28
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 23
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 7
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 12
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 22
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 5
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 22
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 4


----------



## Mika

after PaulieGatto:

Bach / Prokofiev

*Nominated:*
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 1 - berg

*Seconded:*
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 18
Babbitt: Philomel - 12
*Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 35*
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 22
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 20
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 12
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 4
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 26
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 28
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 7
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 12
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 20
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 22
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 5
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 22
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 4


----------



## Orpheus

After mika:

Scriabin/Boyce

Nominated:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 1 - berg

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 18
Babbitt: Philomel - 12
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" - 35
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 22
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 12
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 4
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 26
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 28
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 7
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 12
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 22
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 22
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 5
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 22
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 4


----------



## science

berghansson said:


> No, I don't think there is. I just included it to make it a part of a group, but maybe I should change it to only include No. 1 and 2. I'm in a Penderecki phase, you know


One of his students is Ryu Jeajoon. There's a Naxos recording of a couple of his works (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeajoon_Ryu).

He's a good guy. I met him just tonight! It was just a coincidence, he and I were in the same bar. He played the piano for us a bit. My friend thought it was Debussy, and maybe a bit of it was, but Ryu said he was just improvising.

I probably wouldn't push anything by Ryu until at least 1500, but if you listen & like it, let me know!


----------



## science

after Orpheus: 

Scriabin / Vasks 

Nominated:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 1 - berg

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 18
Babbitt: Philomel - 12
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 22
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 12
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 4
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 26
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 28
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 7
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 12
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 22
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 5
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 23
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 4


----------



## science

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere”
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259. Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
1260. Scelsi: Anahit
1261. Glass: Glassworks
1262. Murail: Gondwana
1263. Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
1264. Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425
1265. Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54
1266. Arne: Artaxerxes
1267. Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins
1268. Brian: Violin Concerto
1269. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3
1270. Szymanowski: King Roger
1271. Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81
1272. Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1
1273. Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F
1274. Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH
1275. Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra
1276. Tippett: Symphony #4
1277. Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71
1278. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384
1279. Busoni: Elegien
1280. Handel: Rinaldo
1281. Haas: Violin Concerto
1282. Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40
1283. Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147
1284. Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico
1285. Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor
1286. Adams: Lollapalooza
1287. Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706
1288. Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14
1289. Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto
1290. Nørgård: Symphony #3
1291. Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen"


----------



## ptr

after science:

Messiaen / Godowsky

*Nominated*:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 1 - berg

*Seconded*:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 18
Babbitt: Philomel - 12
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 22
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 12
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 5
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 26
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 30
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 7
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 12
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 22
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 5
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 23
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr:

Messiaen / Sæverud

*Nominated*:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 1 - berg

*Seconded*:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 18
Babbitt: Philomel - 12
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 22
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 12
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 5
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 26
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 32
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 7
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 13
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 22
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 5
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 23
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 4


----------



## pjang23

From the Dean of Canadian Composers 






After MagneticGhost:

Willan Prokofiev

Nominated:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 1 - berg
Willan: Symphony No. 2 in C minor - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 18
Babbitt: Philomel - 12
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 22
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 12
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 5
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 26
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 21
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 32
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 7
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 13
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 22
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 5
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 23
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Lang / Messiaen

Nominated:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 1 - berg
Willan: Symphony No. 2 in C minor - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 18
Babbitt: Philomel - 12
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 22
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 12
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 5
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 26
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 23
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur - 33
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 7
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 13
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 22
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 5
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 23
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259. Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
1260. Scelsi: Anahit
1261. Glass: Glassworks
1262. Murail: Gondwana
1263. Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
1264. Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425
1265. Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54
1266. Arne: Artaxerxes
1267. Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins
1268. Brian: Violin Concerto
1269. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3
1270. Szymanowski: King Roger
1271. Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81
1272. Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1
1273. Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F
1274. Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH
1275. Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra
1276. Tippett: Symphony #4
1277. Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71
1278. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384
1279. Busoni: Elegien
1280. Handel: Rinaldo
1281. Haas: Violin Concerto
1282. Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40
1283. Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147
1284. Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico
1285. Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor
1286. Adams: Lollapalooza
1287. Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706
1288. Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14
1289. Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto
1290. Nørgård: Symphony #3
1291. Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen"
1292. Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur

*Nominated*:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 1 - berg
Willan: Symphony No. 2 in C minor - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 18
Babbitt: Philomel - 12
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 22
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 12
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 5
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 26
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 7
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 13
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 22
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 5
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 23
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 4


----------



## Orpheus

After PaulieGatto:

Godowsky/Vivaldi

Nominated:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 1 - berg
Willan: Symphony No. 2 in C minor - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 18
Babbitt: Philomel - 12
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 22
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 12
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 7
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 26
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 7
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 13
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 22
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 5
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 23
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 5


----------



## science

after Orpheus:

Kodaly / Vasks 

Nominated:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 1 - berg
Willan: Symphony No. 2 in C minor - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 18
Babbitt: Philomel - 12
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 22
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 12
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 7
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 28
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 7
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 13
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 22
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 5
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 24
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 5


----------



## Mika

after Science:

Kodaly / Stockhausen

Nominated:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 1 - berg
Willan: Symphony No. 2 in C minor - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 18
Babbitt: Philomel - 12
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 22
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 21
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 12
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 7
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 30
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 7
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 13
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 23
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 5
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 24
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Stockhausen / Boyce

Nominated:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 1 - berg
Willan: Symphony No. 2 in C minor - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 18
Babbitt: Philomel - 12
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 22
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 12
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 7
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 30
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 7
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 13
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 25
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 5
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 24
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 5


----------



## ptr

After MG

Godowsky / Cage

*Nominated*:
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 1 - berg
Willan: Symphony No. 2 in C minor - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 18
Babbitt: Philomel - 12
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 22
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 24
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 12
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 9
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 30
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 7
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 13
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 25
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 5
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 24
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 5


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Liszt (nom) / Kodaly

*Nominated*:
Liszt: Nuages gris - 2 - Nereffid
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 1 - berg
Willan: Symphony No. 2 in C minor - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 18
Babbitt: Philomel - 12
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 22
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 24
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 12
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 9
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 31
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 7
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 13
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 25
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 5
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 24
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 5


----------



## pjang23

Glazunov Respighi

Nominated:
Liszt: Nuages gris - 2 - Nereffid
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 1 - berg
Willan: Symphony No. 2 in C minor - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 18
Babbitt: Philomel - 12
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 22
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 24
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 14
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 9
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 31
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 23
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 13
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 25
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 5
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 24
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Penderecki: Utrenja / Cage

Nominated:
Liszt: Nuages gris - 2 - Nereffid
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg
Willan: Symphony No. 2 in C minor - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 18
Babbitt: Philomel - 12
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 22
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 25
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 14
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 9
Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 31
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 23
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 3
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 13
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 25
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 5
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 24
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 5


----------



## Mika

after PaulieGatto:

Berio / Kodaly

Nominated:
Liszt: Nuages gris - 2 - Nereffid
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1-3 - 2 - berg
Willan: Symphony No. 2 in C minor - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 18
Babbitt: Philomel - 12
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 25
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 14
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 9
*Kodály: Dances of Galánta - 32*
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 23
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 3
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 13
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 25
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 5
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 24
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere”
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259. Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
1260. Scelsi: Anahit
1261. Glass: Glassworks
1262. Murail: Gondwana
1263. Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
1264. Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425
1265. Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54
1266. Arne: Artaxerxes
1267. Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins
1268. Brian: Violin Concerto
1269. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3
1270. Szymanowski: King Roger
1271. Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81
1272. Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1
1273. Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F
1274. Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH
1275. Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra
1276. Tippett: Symphony #4
1277. Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71
1278. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384
1279. Busoni: Elegien
1280. Handel: Rinaldo
1281. Haas: Violin Concerto
1282. Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40
1283. Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147
1284. Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico
1285. Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor
1286. Adams: Lollapalooza
1287. Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706
1288. Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14
1289. Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto
1290. Nørgård: Symphony #3
1291. Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen"
1292. Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur
1293. Kodály: Dances of Galánta

After Mika

Sæverud / Utrenja

Nominated:
Liszt: Nuages gris - 2 - Nereffid
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 2 - berg
Willan: Symphony No. 2 in C minor - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 18
Babbitt: Philomel - 12
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 25
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 14
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 9
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 23
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 25
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 5
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 24
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

science: I listened through Ryu's Sinfonia da Requiem yesterday night, and I really enjoyed it!  I'm definately hearing the strong influence of Krzysztof. Maybe I'll give it another listen soon.
:tiphat:
How is your relationsship to Penderecki? I think my personal favorite is Seven Gates of Jerusalem. Heard it? (I think it's in the 300's on our list )


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Glazunov / Vasks

Nominated:
Liszt: Nuages gris - 2 - Nereffid
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 2 - berg
Willan: Symphony No. 2 in C minor - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 18
Babbitt: Philomel - 12
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 25
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 16
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 9
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 23
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 25
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 5
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 25
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 5


----------



## Orpheus

Time to plug Weiss a little bit, as I promised some time ago 

After mmsbls:

Weiss(nominated)/Taverner

Nominated:
Liszt: Nuages gris - 2 - Nereffid
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 2 - berg
Willan: Symphony No. 2 in C minor - 2 - pjang23
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 2

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 18
Babbitt: Philomel - 12
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 14
Berio: Coro - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 25
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 16
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 9
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 23
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 25
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 6
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 25
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 5


----------



## Nereffid

after Orpheus:

Weiss / Beethoven

*Nominated:*
Liszt: Nuages gris - 2 - Nereffid
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 2 - berg
Willan: Symphony No. 2 in C minor - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded:*
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 18
Babbitt: Philomel - 12
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 15
Berio: Coro - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 25
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 16
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 9
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 23
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 25
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 19
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 6
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 25
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 5
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 4


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Taneyev / Godowsky

*Nominated:*
Liszt: Nuages gris - 2 - Nereffid
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 2 - berg
Willan: Symphony No. 2 in C minor - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded:*
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 18
Babbitt: Philomel - 12
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 15
Berio: Coro - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 25
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 16
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 23
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 25
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 21
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 6
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 25
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 5
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Taverner / Stockhausen

*Nominated:*
Liszt: Nuages gris - 2 - Nereffid
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 2 - berg
Willan: Symphony No. 2 in C minor - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded:*
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 18
Babbitt: Philomel - 12
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 15
Berio: Coro - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 25
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 16
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 23
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 26
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 21
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 8
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 25
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 5
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 4


----------



## Mika

After MagneticGhost:

Stockhausen Alfonso X

Nominated:
Liszt: Nuages gris - 2 - Nereffid
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 2 - berg
Willan: Symphony No. 2 in C minor - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 19
Babbitt: Philomel - 12
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 15
Berio: Coro - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 25
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 16
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 23
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 28
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 21
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 8
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 25
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 5
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Glazunov / Vasks

Nominated:
Liszt: Nuages gris - 2 - Nereffid
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 2 - berg
Willan: Symphony No. 2 in C minor - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 19
Babbitt: Philomel - 12
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 15
Berio: Coro - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 25
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 18
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 23
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 28
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 21
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 8
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 26
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 5
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Stockhausen / Cage

Nominated:
Liszt: Nuages gris - 2 - Nereffid
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 2 - berg
Willan: Symphony No. 2 in C minor - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 19
Babbitt: Philomel - 12
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 15
Berio: Coro - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 26
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 18
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 23
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 30
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 21
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 8
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 26
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 5
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 4


----------



## ptr

After PG:

Stockhausen / Willan

*Nominated*:
Liszt: Nuages gris - 2 - Nereffid
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 2 - berg

*Seconded*:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 19
Babbitt: Philomel - 12
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 15
Berio: Coro - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 26
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 18
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 23
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 22
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 32
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 21
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 8
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 26
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 5
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 4
Willan: Symphony No. 2 in C minor - 3


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Pierne/Vivaldi

*Nominated*:
Liszt: Nuages gris - 2 - Nereffid
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 2 - berg

*Seconded*:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 19
Babbitt: Philomel - 12
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 15
Berio: Coro - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 26
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 18
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 23
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 32
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 21
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 8
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 26
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 6
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 4
Willan: Symphony No. 2 in C minor - 3


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Willan Prokofiev

Nominated:
Liszt: Nuages gris - 2 - Nereffid
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 2 - berg

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 19
Babbitt: Philomel - 12
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 15
Berio: Coro - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 26
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 18
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 23
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 26
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 32
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 21
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 8
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 26
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 6
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 4
Willan: Symphony No. 2 in C minor - 5


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris / Liszt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 19
Babbitt: Philomel - 12
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 15
Berio: Coro - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 26
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 18
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 23
Liszt: Nuages gris - 3
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 4
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 26
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 32
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 21
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 8
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 26
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 6
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 4
Willan: Symphony No. 2 in C minor - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Vivaldi / Glazunov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 19
Babbitt: Philomel - 12
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 15
Berio: Coro - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 26
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 19
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 23
Liszt: Nuages gris - 3
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 4
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 26
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 24
Stockhausen: Kontakte - 32
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 21
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 8
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 26
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 8
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 4
Willan: Symphony No. 2 in C minor - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Lang / Stockhausen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 19
Babbitt: Philomel - 12
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 15
Berio: Coro - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 22
*Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 26*
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 19
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 25
Liszt: Nuages gris - 3
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 4
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
*Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 26*
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 24
*Stockhausen: Kontakte - 33*
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 21
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 8
*Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 26*
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 8
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 4
Willan: Symphony No. 2 in C minor - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Lang / Stockhausen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 19
Babbitt: Philomel - 12
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 15
Berio: Coro - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 22
*Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 26*
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 19
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 25
Liszt: Nuages gris - 3
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 4
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
*Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 26*
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 24
*Stockhausen: Kontakte - 33*
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 21
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 8
*Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 26*
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 8
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 4
Willan: Symphony No. 2 in C minor - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259. Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
1260. Scelsi: Anahit
1261. Glass: Glassworks
1262. Murail: Gondwana
1263. Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
1264. Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425
1265. Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54
1266. Arne: Artaxerxes
1267. Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins
1268. Brian: Violin Concerto
1269. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3
1270. Szymanowski: King Roger
1271. Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81
1272. Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1
1273. Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F
1274. Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH
1275. Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra
1276. Tippett: Symphony #4
1277. Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71
1278. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384
1279. Busoni: Elegien
1280. Handel: Rinaldo
1281. Haas: Violin Concerto
1282. Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40
1283. Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147
1284. Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico
1285. Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor
1286. Adams: Lollapalooza
1287. Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706
1288. Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14
1289. Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto
1290. Nørgård: Symphony #3
1291. Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen"
1292. Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur
1293. Kodály: Dances of Galánta
1294. Stockhausen: Kontakte

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 19
Babbitt: Philomel - 12
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 15
Berio: Coro - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 26
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 19
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 25
Liszt: Nuages gris - 3
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 4
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 26
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 24
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 21
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 8
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 26
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 8
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 4
Willan: Symphony No. 2 in C minor - 5


----------



## science

after PaulieGatto:

Scriabin / Vasks

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 19
Babbitt: Philomel - 12
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 15
Berio: Coro - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 26
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 19
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 25
Liszt: Nuages gris - 3
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 4
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 26
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 26
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 21
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 8
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 27
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 8
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 4
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 5


----------



## science

berghansson said:


> science: I listened through Ryu's Sinfonia da Requiem yesterday night, and I really enjoyed it!  I'm definately hearing the strong influence of Krzysztof. Maybe I'll give it another listen soon.
> :tiphat:
> How is your relationsship to Penderecki? I think my personal favorite is Seven Gates of Jerusalem. Heard it? (I think it's in the 300's on our list )


The only work by Penderecki that I can claim much affection for or familiarity with is the St. Luke Passion, which I admire and enjoy. I have a 2 disk set of other stuff that I got for the Hiroshima Threnody, but nothing stuck. I will listen to it again sometime... eventually...


----------



## ptr

after science:

Xenakis / Babbitt

*Nominated*:
Iannis Xenakis: *Pléïades* - 2 - ptr (Youtube music for Your perusal)

*Seconded*:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 19
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 15
Berio: Coro - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 22
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 26
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 19
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 25
Liszt: Nuages gris - 3
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 4
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 26
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 26
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 21
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 8
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 27
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 8
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 4
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr:

Xenakis / Boyce

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 19
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 15
Berio: Coro - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 26
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 19
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 25
Liszt: Nuages gris - 3
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 4
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 26
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 26
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 21
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 8
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 27
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 8
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 4
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 5
Xenakis: Pleiades - 4


----------



## Mika

After MagneticGhost:

Vasks Xenakis

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 19
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 15
Berio: Coro - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 26
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 19
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 25
Liszt: Nuages gris - 3
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 4
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 26
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 26
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 21
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 8
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 29
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 8
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 4
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 5
Xenakis: Pleiades - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Penderecki Natura / Schnittke

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 19
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 15
Berio: Coro - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 26
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 19
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 25
Liszt: Nuages gris - 3
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 6
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 26
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 26
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 21
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 8
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 29
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 8
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 4
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 5
Xenakis: Pleiades - 5


----------



## pjang23

Glazunov Vasks

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 19
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 15
Berio: Coro - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 26
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 21
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 25
Liszt: Nuages gris - 3
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 6
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 26
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 26
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 21
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 8
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 30
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 8
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 4
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 5
Xenakis: Pleiades - 5


----------



## Mika

after pjang23:

Vasks Alfonso X

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 20
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 15
Berio: Coro - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 26
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 21
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 10
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 25
Liszt: Nuages gris - 3
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 6
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 26
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 26
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 21
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 8
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 32
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 8
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 4
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 5
Xenakis: Pleiades - 5


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Godowsky / Xenakis

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 20
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 15
Berio: Coro - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 26
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 21
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 12
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 25
Liszt: Nuages gris - 3
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 6
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 26
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 26
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 21
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 8
Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 32
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 8
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 4
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 5
Xenakis: Pleiades - 6


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Xenakis / Vasks

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 20
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 15
Berio: Coro - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
*Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 26*
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 21
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 12
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 25
Liszt: Nuages gris - 3
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 6
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
*Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 26*
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 17
*Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 26*
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 21
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 8
*Vasks: String Quartet #4 - 33*
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 8
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 4
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 5
Xenakis: Pleiades - 8


----------



## Nereffid

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259. Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
1260. Scelsi: Anahit
1261. Glass: Glassworks
1262. Murail: Gondwana
1263. Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
1264. Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425
1265. Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54
1266. Arne: Artaxerxes
1267. Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins
1268. Brian: Violin Concerto
1269. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3
1270. Szymanowski: King Roger
1271. Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81
1272. Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1
1273. Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F
1274. Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH
1275. Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra
1276. Tippett: Symphony #4
1277. Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71
1278. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384
1279. Busoni: Elegien
1280. Handel: Rinaldo
1281. Haas: Violin Concerto
1282. Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40
1283. Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147
1284. Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico
1285. Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor
1286. Adams: Lollapalooza
1287. Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706
1288. Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14
1289. Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto
1290. Nørgård: Symphony #3
1291. Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen"
1292. Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur
1293. Kodály: Dances of Galánta
1294. Stockhausen: Kontakte
1295. Vasks: String Quartet #4

New board:

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 20
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 15
Berio: Coro - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 26
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 21
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 12
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 25
Liszt: Nuages gris - 3
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 6
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 26
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 26
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 21
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 8
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 8
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 4
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 5
Xenakis: Pleiades - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Liszt/Weiss

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 20
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 15
Berio: Coro - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 26
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 21
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 12
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 25
Liszt: Nuages gris - 5
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 6
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 26
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 26
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 21
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 8
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 8
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 5
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 5
Xenakis: Pleiades - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

Belatedly I offer you the John Taverner - Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas.

The polyphony starts at about 3.12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Taverner / Liszt

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 20
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 15
Berio: Coro - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 26
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 21
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 12
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 25
Liszt: Nuages gris - 6
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 6
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 26
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 26
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 21
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 10
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 8
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 5
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 5
Xenakis: Pleiades - 8


----------



## Oskaar

after MagneticGhost


Prokofiev/ Glazunov

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 20
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 15
Berio: Coro - 24
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 26
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 22
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 12
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 25
Liszt: Nuages gris - 6
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 6
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 28
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 26
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 21
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 10
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 8
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 5
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 5
Xenakis: Pleiades - 8


----------



## Mika

after Oskaar


Prokofiev/ Berio

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 20
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 15
Berio: Coro - 25
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 26
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 22
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 12
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 25
Liszt: Nuages gris - 6
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 6
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 30
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 26
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 21
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 10
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 8
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 5
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 5
Xenakis: Pleiades - 8


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Liszt / Taneyev 

Nominated: 

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 20
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 15
Berio: Coro - 25
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 26
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 22
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 12
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 25
Liszt: Nuages gris - 8
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 6
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 30
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 26
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 22
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 10
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 8
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 5
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 5
Xenakis: Pleiades - 8


----------



## Trout

After science:

Schnittke / Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris

Nominated: 

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 20
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 15
Berio: Coro - 25
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 26
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 22
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 12
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 25
Liszt: Nuages gris - 8
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 7
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 30
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 26
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 22
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 10
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 8
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 5
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 5
Xenakis: Pleiades - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Vivaldi / Glazunov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 20
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 15
Berio: Coro - 25
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 26
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 23
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 12
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 25
Liszt: Nuages gris - 8
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 7
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 30
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 26
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 22
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 10
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 10
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 5
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 5
Xenakis: Pleiades - 8


----------



## pjang23

Prokofiev Glazunov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 20
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 15
Berio: Coro - 25
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 26
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 24
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 12
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 25
Liszt: Nuages gris - 8
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 7
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 32
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 19
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 26
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 22
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 10
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 10
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 5
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 5
Xenakis: Pleiades - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Schnittke / Prokofiev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 20
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 15
Berio: Coro - 25
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
*Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 26*
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 24
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 12
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 25
Liszt: Nuages gris - 8
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 7
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
*Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor - 33*
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 21
*Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 26*
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 22
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 10
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 10
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 5
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 5
Xenakis: Pleiades - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259. Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
1260. Scelsi: Anahit
1261. Glass: Glassworks
1262. Murail: Gondwana
1263. Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
1264. Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425
1265. Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54
1266. Arne: Artaxerxes
1267. Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins
1268. Brian: Violin Concerto
1269. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3
1270. Szymanowski: King Roger
1271. Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81
1272. Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1
1273. Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F
1274. Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH
1275. Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra
1276. Tippett: Symphony #4
1277. Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71
1278. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384
1279. Busoni: Elegien
1280. Handel: Rinaldo
1281. Haas: Violin Concerto
1282. Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40
1283. Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147
1284. Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico
1285. Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor
1286. Adams: Lollapalooza
1287. Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706
1288. Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14
1289. Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto
1290. Nørgård: Symphony #3
1291. Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen"
1292. Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur
1293. Kodály: Dances of Galánta
1294. Stockhausen: Kontakte
1295. Vasks: String Quartet #4
1296. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 20
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 15
Berio: Coro - 25
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 26
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 24
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 12
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 25
Liszt: Nuages gris - 8
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 7
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 26
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 22
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 10
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 10
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 5
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 5
Xenakis: Pleiades - 8


----------



## Aecio

Beethoven/Willan

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 20
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 25
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 26
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 24
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 12
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 25
Liszt: Nuages gris - 8
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 7
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 26
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 22
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 10
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 10
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 5
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 6
Xenakis: Pleiades - 8


----------



## ptr

after Aecio

Xenakis / Godowsky

*Seconded*:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 20
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 25
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 26
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 24
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 13
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 25
Liszt: Nuages gris - 8
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 7
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 26
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 22
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 10
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 10
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 5
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 6
Xenakis: Pleiades - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Cage / Ligeti (nom)

Nominated:
Ligeti: Lontano - 1 - berg

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 20
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 25
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 28
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 24
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 13
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 25
Liszt: Nuages gris - 8
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 7
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 26
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 22
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 10
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 10
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 5
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 6
Xenakis: Pleiades - 10


----------



## Orpheus

After Berghansson:

Weiss/Vivaldi

Nominated:
Ligeti: Lontano - 1 - berg

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 20
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 25
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 28
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 24
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 13
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 25
Liszt: Nuages gris - 8
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 7
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 26
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 22
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 10
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 11
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 7
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 6
Xenakis: Pleiades - 10


----------



## Trout

After Orpheus:

Schnittke / Ligeti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 20
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 25
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 28
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 24
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 13
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 25
Ligeti: Lontano - 2
Liszt: Nuages gris - 8
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 7
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 4
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 26
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 22
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 10
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 11
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 7
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 6
Xenakis: Pleiades - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Cage / Penderecki: Utrenja

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 20
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 25
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 30
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 24
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 13
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 25
Ligeti: Lontano - 2
Liszt: Nuages gris - 8
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 7
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 26
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 22
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 10
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 11
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 7
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 6
Xenakis: Pleiades - 10


----------



## Mika

After PaulieGatto

Cage / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 20
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 25
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 32
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 24
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 13
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 25
Ligeti: Lontano - 2
Liszt: Nuages gris - 8
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 7
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 26
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 22
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 10
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 11
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 7
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 6
Xenakis: Pleiades - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Vivaldi / Glazunov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 20
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 25
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 32
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 25
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 13
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 25
Ligeti: Lontano - 2
Liszt: Nuages gris - 8
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 7
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 26
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 22
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 10
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 13
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 7
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 6
Xenakis: Pleiades - 11


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Liszt / Scriabin 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 20
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 25
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 32
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 25
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 13
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 25
Ligeti: Lontano - 2
Liszt: Nuages gris - 10
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 7
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 27
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 22
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 10
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 13
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 7
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 6
Xenakis: Pleiades - 11


----------



## ptr

after science:

Ligeti / Xenakis

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 20
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 25
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 32
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 25
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 13
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 25
Ligeti: Lontano - 4
Liszt: Nuages gris - 10
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 7
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 27
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 22
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 10
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 13
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 7
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 6
Xenakis: Pleiades - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Liszt/Ligeti

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 20
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 25
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 32
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 25
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 13
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 25
Ligeti: Lontano - 5
Liszt: Nuages gris - 12
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 7
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 27
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 22
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 10
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 13
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 7
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 6
Xenakis: Pleiades - 12


----------



## Nereffid

after Aecio:

Ligeti / Vivaldi


Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 20
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 25
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 32
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 25
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 13
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 25
Ligeti: Lontano - 7
Liszt: Nuages gris - 12
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 7
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 27
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 22
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 10
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 14
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 7
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 6
Xenakis: Pleiades - 12


----------



## pjang23

Glazunov Willan

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 20
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 25
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 32
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 27
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 13
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 25
Ligeti: Lontano - 7
Liszt: Nuages gris - 12
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 7
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 27
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 22
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 10
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 14
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 7
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 7
Xenakis: Pleiades - 12


----------



## Oskaar

after pjang23

Glazunov/Vivaldi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 20
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 25
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 32
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 29
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 13
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 25
Ligeti: Lontano - 7
Liszt: Nuages gris - 12
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 7
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 27
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 22
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 10
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 7
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 7
Xenakis: Pleiades - 12


----------



## Mika

after oskaar

Cage Berio

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 20
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 26
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 34
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 29
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 13
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 25
Ligeti: Lontano - 7
Liszt: Nuages gris - 12
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 7
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 27
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 22
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 10
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 7
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 7
Xenakis: Pleiades - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Mika:

Cage / Lang

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 20
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 26
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
*Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs - 36*
*Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 29*
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 13
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 26
Ligeti: Lontano - 7
Liszt: Nuages gris - 12
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 7
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 27
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 22
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 10
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 7
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 7
Xenakis: Pleiades - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259. Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
1260. Scelsi: Anahit
1261. Glass: Glassworks
1262. Murail: Gondwana
1263. Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
1264. Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425
1265. Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54
1266. Arne: Artaxerxes
1267. Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins
1268. Brian: Violin Concerto
1269. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3
1270. Szymanowski: King Roger
1271. Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81
1272. Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1
1273. Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F
1274. Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH
1275. Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra
1276. Tippett: Symphony #4
1277. Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71
1278. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384
1279. Busoni: Elegien
1280. Handel: Rinaldo
1281. Haas: Violin Concerto
1282. Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40
1283. Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147
1284. Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico
1285. Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor
1286. Adams: Lollapalooza
1287. Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706
1288. Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14
1289. Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto
1290. Nørgård: Symphony #3
1291. Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen"
1292. Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur
1293. Kodály: Dances of Galánta
1294. Stockhausen: Kontakte
1295. Vasks: String Quartet #4
1296. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor
1297. Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 20
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 26
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 29
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 13
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 26
Ligeti: Lontano - 7
Liszt: Nuages gris - 12
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 7
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 27
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 22
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 10
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 7
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 7
Xenakis: Pleiades - 12


----------



## science

after PaulieGatto:

Xenakis / Liszt

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 20
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 26
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 29
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 13
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 26
Ligeti: Lontano - 7
Liszt: Nuages gris - 13
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 7
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 27
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 22
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 10
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 7
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 7
Xenakis: Pleiades - 14


----------



## Orpheus

After Science:

Glazunov/Godowsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 20
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 26
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 31
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 26
Ligeti: Lontano - 7
Liszt: Nuages gris - 13
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 7
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 8
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 27
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 22
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 10
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 15
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 7
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 7
Xenakis: Pleiades - 14


----------



## Aecio

After Orpheus

Respighi/Vivaldi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 20
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 26
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 31
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 26
Ligeti: Lontano - 7
Liszt: Nuages gris - 13
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 7
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 10
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 27
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 22
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 10
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 16
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 7
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 7
Xenakis: Pleiades - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Ligeti / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 20
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 26
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 31
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 26
Ligeti: Lontano - 9
Liszt: Nuages gris - 13
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 7
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 10
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 15
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 27
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 22
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 10
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 16
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 7
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 7
Xenakis: Pleiades - 15


----------



## Cygnenoir

After MagneticGhost

Penderecki De Natura / Sæverud

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 20
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 26
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 31
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 26
Ligeti: Lontano - 9
Liszt: Nuages gris - 13
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 10
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 16
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 27
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 22
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 10
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 16
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 7
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 7
Xenakis: Pleiades - 15


----------



## ptr

After berghansson

Taneyev / Sæverud

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 20
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 26
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 31
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 26
Ligeti: Lontano - 9
Liszt: Nuages gris - 13
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 10
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 17
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 27
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 24
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 10
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 16
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 7
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 7
Xenakis: Pleiades - 15


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Schnittke / Ligeti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 20
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 26
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 31
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 26
Ligeti: Lontano - 10
Liszt: Nuages gris - 13
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 10
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 17
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 27
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 24
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 10
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 16
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 7
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 7
Xenakis: Pleiades - 15


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Glazunov Respighi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 20
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 26
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 33
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 26
Ligeti: Lontano - 10
Liszt: Nuages gris - 13
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 11
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 17
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 27
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 24
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 10
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 16
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 7
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 7
Xenakis: Pleiades - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Xenakis / Glazunov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 20
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 26
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
*Glazunov: Lyric Poem - 34*
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 26
Ligeti: Lontano - 10
Liszt: Nuages gris - 13
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 11
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 17
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 25
*Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 27*
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 24
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 10
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 16
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 7
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 7
Xenakis: Pleiades - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259. Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
1260. Scelsi: Anahit
1261. Glass: Glassworks
1262. Murail: Gondwana
1263. Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
1264. Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425
1265. Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54
1266. Arne: Artaxerxes
1267. Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins
1268. Brian: Violin Concerto
1269. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3
1270. Szymanowski: King Roger
1271. Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81
1272. Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1
1273. Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F
1274. Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH
1275. Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra
1276. Tippett: Symphony #4
1277. Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71
1278. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384
1279. Busoni: Elegien
1280. Handel: Rinaldo
1281. Haas: Violin Concerto
1282. Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40
1283. Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147
1284. Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico
1285. Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor
1286. Adams: Lollapalooza
1287. Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706
1288. Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14
1289. Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto
1290. Nørgård: Symphony #3
1291. Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen"
1292. Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur
1293. Kodály: Dances of Galánta
1294. Stockhausen: Kontakte
1295. Vasks: String Quartet #4
1296. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor
1297. Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs
1298. Glazunov: Lyric Poem

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 20
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 26
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 26
Ligeti: Lontano - 10
Liszt: Nuages gris - 13
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 11
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 17
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 27
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 24
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 10
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 16
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 7
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 7
Xenakis: Pleiades - 17


----------



## science

after PaulieGatto:

Scriabin / Liszt

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 20
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 26
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 26
Ligeti: Lontano - 10
Liszt: Nuages gris - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 11
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 17
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 29
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 24
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 10
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 16
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 7
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 7
Xenakis: Pleiades - 17


----------



## Mika

after Science:

Scriabin / Alfonso X

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 21
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 26
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 26
Ligeti: Lontano - 10
Liszt: Nuages gris - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 11
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 17
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 31
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 24
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 10
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 16
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 7
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 7
Xenakis: Pleiades - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Taverner / Sæverud

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 21
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 26
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 26
Ligeti: Lontano - 10
Liszt: Nuages gris - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 11
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 18
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 31
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 24
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 12
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 16
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 7
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 7
Xenakis: Pleiades - 17


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Weiss/Ligeti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 21
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 26
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 26
Ligeti: Lontano - 11
Liszt: Nuages gris - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 11
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 18
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 31
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 24
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 12
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 16
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 9
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 7
Xenakis: Pleiades - 17


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Lang / Xenakis

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 21
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 26
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 23
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 28
Ligeti: Lontano - 11
Liszt: Nuages gris - 14
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 11
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 18
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 31
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 24
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 12
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 16
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 9
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 7
Xenakis: Pleiades - 18


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Liszt / Boyce

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 21
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 26
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 28
Ligeti: Lontano - 11
Liszt: Nuages gris - 16
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 11
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 18
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 31
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 24
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 12
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 16
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 9
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 7
Xenakis: Pleiades - 18


----------



## pjang23

Scriabin Willan

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 21
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 26
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 28
Ligeti: Lontano - 11
Liszt: Nuages gris - 16
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 11
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 18
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 33
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 24
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 12
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 16
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 9
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 8
Xenakis: Pleiades - 18


----------



## Orpheus

After Pjang23

Scriabin/Taverner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 21
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 26
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 28
Ligeti: Lontano - 11
Liszt: Nuages gris - 16
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 11
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 18
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 35
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 24
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 16
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 9
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 8
Xenakis: Pleiades - 18


----------



## Mika

After Orpheus:

Berio Ligeti

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 21
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
*Berio: Coro - 28*
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
*Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 28*
Ligeti: Lontano - 12
Liszt: Nuages gris - 16
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 11
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 18
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 25
*Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 - 35*
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 24
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 16
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 9
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 8
Xenakis: Pleiades - 18


----------



## Mika

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C “Sinfonie Singuliere”
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259. Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
1260. Scelsi: Anahit
1261. Glass: Glassworks
1262. Murail: Gondwana
1263. Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
1264. Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425
1265. Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54
1266. Arne: Artaxerxes
1267. Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins
1268. Brian: Violin Concerto
1269. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3
1270. Szymanowski: King Roger
1271. Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81
1272. Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1
1273. Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F
1274. Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH
1275. Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra
1276. Tippett: Symphony #4
1277. Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71
1278. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384
1279. Busoni: Elegien
1280. Handel: Rinaldo
1281. Haas: Violin Concerto
1282. Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40
1283. Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147
1284. Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico
1285. Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor
1286. Adams: Lollapalooza
1287. Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706
1288. Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14
1289. Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto
1290. Nørgård: Symphony #3
1291. Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen"
1292. Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur
1293. Kodály: Dances of Galánta
1294. Stockhausen: Kontakte
1295. Vasks: String Quartet #4
1296. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor
1297. Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs
1298. Glazunov: Lyric Poem
1299. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6


----------



## Mika

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 21
Babbitt: Philomel - 13
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 28
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 28
Ligeti: Lontano - 12
Liszt: Nuages gris - 16
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 11
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 18
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 25
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 24
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 16
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 9
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 8
Xenakis: Pleiades - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Mika:

Berio / Babbitt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 21
Babbitt: Philomel - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 30
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 28
Ligeti: Lontano - 12
Liszt: Nuages gris - 16
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 11
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 18
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 25
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 24
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 16
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 9
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 8
Xenakis: Pleiades - 18


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Schnittke / Ligeti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 21
Babbitt: Philomel - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 30
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 28
Ligeti: Lontano - 13
Liszt: Nuages gris - 16
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 11
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 18
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 27
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 24
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 16
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 9
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 8
Xenakis: Pleiades - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Vivaldi / Willan

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 21
Babbitt: Philomel - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 30
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 28
Ligeti: Lontano - 13
Liszt: Nuages gris - 16
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 11
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 18
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 27
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 24
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 18
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 9
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 9
Xenakis: Pleiades - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Britten (nom) / Liszt

Nominated:

Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 21
Babbitt: Philomel - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 30
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 28
Ligeti: Lontano - 13
Liszt: Nuages gris - 17
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 11
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 18
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 27
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 24
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 18
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 9
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 9
Xenakis: Pleiades - 18


----------



## ptr

After MG

Berio / Sæverud

*Nominated*:

Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 21
Babbitt: Philomel - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 32
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 28
Ligeti: Lontano - 13
Liszt: Nuages gris - 17
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 11
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 27
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 24
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 18
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 9
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 9
Xenakis: Pleiades - 18


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Ligeti / Schnittke

*Nominated*:

Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 21
Babbitt: Philomel - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 32
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 28
Ligeti: Lontano - 15
Liszt: Nuages gris - 17
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 11
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 28
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 24
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 18
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 9
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 9
Xenakis: Pleiades - 18


----------



## Orpheus

After Trout

John Bull (nominated) /Vivaldi

*Nominated:*

Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 2 - MagneticGhost
John Bull: In nomine IX - 2 - Orpheus

*Seconded:*
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 21
Babbitt: Philomel - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 32
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 28
Ligeti: Lontano - 15
Liszt: Nuages gris - 17
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 24
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 11
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 28
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 24
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 9
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 9
Xenakis: Pleiades - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Orpheus

Berio / Pierne

Nominated:

Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 2 - MagneticGhost
John Bull: In nomine IX - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 21
Babbitt: Philomel - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 34
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 28
Ligeti: Lontano - 15
Liszt: Nuages gris - 17
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 11
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 28
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 24
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 9
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 9
Xenakis: Pleiades - 18


----------



## pjang23

After PaulieGatto:

Willan Respighi

Nominated:

Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 2 - MagneticGhost
John Bull: In nomine IX - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 21
Babbitt: Philomel - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Berio: Coro - 34
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 28
Ligeti: Lontano - 15
Liszt: Nuages gris - 17
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 12
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 28
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 24
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 9
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 11
Xenakis: Pleiades - 18


----------



## Mika

After Pjang23:

Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time / Berio

Nominated:

Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 2 - MagneticGhost
John Bull: In nomine IX - 2 - Orpheus
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 21
Babbitt: Philomel - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
*Berio: Coro - 35*
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 28
Ligeti: Lontano - 15
Liszt: Nuages gris - 17
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 12
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 28
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 24
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 9
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 11
Xenakis: Pleiades - 18


----------



## ptr

1201. Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
1202. Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)
1203. Xenakis: Kottos, for solo cello
1204. Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
1205. Mozart: Violin Sonata in G, K.379
1206. Mompou: Cançons i Danses
1207. Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49
1208. Kassia: Troparion of Kassiani
1209. Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singuliere"
1210. Leifs: Hekla, op. 52
1211. Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20
1212. Villa-Lobos: 12 Etudes for guitar, W235
1213. Cherubini: String Quartet #6
1214. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1215. Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
1216. Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé
1217. Rubbra: Symphony #1
1218. Brahms: String Quartet #3 op. 67
1219. Szymanowski: Symphony #4 "Symphonie Concertante"
1220. Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées
1221. Bach: Orgelbüchlein, BWV 599-644
1222. Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
1223. Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
1224. Holst: Egdon Heath
1225. Poulenc: Sonata for clarinet & piano
1226. Reger: String Quartet #4 in E flat, op. 109
1227. Pettersson: Symphony #7
1228. Ligeti: Romanian Concerto
1229. Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor
1230. Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3
1231. Dvorák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, op. 44
1232. Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111
1233. Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris
1234. Martinů: Symphony #4
1235. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #1, op. 18
1236. Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostum
1237. Golijov: Ainadamar
1238. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11
1239. Boulez: Sur Incises
1240. Howells: Hymnus Paradisi
1241. Bridge: The Sea
1242. Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantaisie
1243. Mozart: Exsultate jubilate, K. 165
1244. Schubert: Die Forelle, D 550
1245. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
1246. Xenakis: Keqrops
1247. Debussy: Les Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
1248. Nono: Il canto sospeso
1249. Pärt: Für Alina
1250. Vaughan Williams: Dona nobis pacem
1251. Janáček: Piano sonata 1.X.1905 "From the street"
1252. Rihm: Jagden und Formen
1253. Dvořák: String Quintet, op. 97 'American'
1254. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K.141
1255. Ciconia: Una panthera
1256. Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
1257. Amirkhanian: Walking Tune
1258. Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux
1259. Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21
1260. Scelsi: Anahit
1261. Glass: Glassworks
1262. Murail: Gondwana
1263. Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
1264. Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, "Linz" , K.425
1265. Saint-Säens: Requiem, op. 54
1266. Arne: Artaxerxes
1267. Bartok: 44 Duos for 2 Violins
1268. Brian: Violin Concerto
1269. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3
1270. Szymanowski: King Roger
1271. Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81
1272. Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1
1273. Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F
1274. Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on BACH
1275. Delius: 2 Pieces for Small Orchestra
1276. Tippett: Symphony #4
1277. Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, G. 71
1278. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K. 384
1279. Busoni: Elegien
1280. Handel: Rinaldo
1281. Haas: Violin Concerto
1282. Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40
1283. Shostakovich: Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147
1284. Nordheim: Epitaffio per orchestra e nastro magnetico
1285. Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor
1286. Adams: Lollapalooza
1287. Schubert: Psalm 23, D 706
1288. Vierne: Organ Symphony no. 1 in D minor, op 14
1289. Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto
1290. Nørgård: Symphony #3
1291. Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen"
1292. Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur
1293. Kodály: Dances of Galánta
1294. Stockhausen: Kontakte
1295. Vasks: String Quartet #4
1296. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor
1297. Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs
1298. Glazunov: Lyric Poem
1299. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6
1300. Berio: Coro

After Mika:

Britten (Scnnd) / Birtwistle (Scnnd)

*Nominated*:
John Bull: In nomine IX - 2 - Orpheus

*Seconded*:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 21
Babbitt: Philomel - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 4
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 28
Ligeti: Lontano - 15
Liszt: Nuages gris - 17
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 12
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 28
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 24
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 9
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 11
Xenakis: Pleiades - 18


----------



## ptr

1300 done! Can someone please start the next leg! 
(I would've if I weren't on an iPad...!)

/ptr


----------



## Aecio

Weiss/Ligeti

Nominated:
John Bull: In nomine IX - 2 - Orpheus

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 21
Babbitt: Philomel - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 4
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 28
Ligeti: Lontano - 16
Liszt: Nuages gris - 17
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 12
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 28
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 24
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 11
Xenakis: Pleiades - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Aecio:

Partch: Delusion of the Fury / Schnittke

Nominated:
John Bull: In nomine IX - 2 - Orpheus
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 21
Babbitt: Philomel - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 4
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 28
Ligeti: Lontano - 16
Liszt: Nuages gris - 17
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 12
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 29
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 24
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 11
Xenakis: Pleiades - 18


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Schnittke / Ligeti

Nominated:
John Bull: In nomine IX - 2 - Orpheus
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 21
Babbitt: Philomel - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 4
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 28
Ligeti: Lontano - 17
Liszt: Nuages gris - 17
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 12
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 31
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 24
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 19
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 11
Xenakis: Pleiades - 18

I might have time to start the new thread in a few hours if no one else has done so by then.


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Vivaldi / Willan

Nominated:
John Bull: In nomine IX - 2 - Orpheus
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 21
Babbitt: Philomel - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 4
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 28
Ligeti: Lontano - 17
Liszt: Nuages gris - 17
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 12
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 31
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 24
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 12
Xenakis: Pleiades - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Alfonso / Bull (nom)

Nominated:
Partch: Delusion of the Fury - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18: Por nos de dulta tirar - 23
Babbitt: Philomel - 14
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat Major, Op.20 - 17
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time - 3
Boyce: Eight Symphonies, op. 2 - 24
Britten: Cello Symphony Op 68 - 4
Bull: In nomine IX - 3
Godowsky: Passacaglia - 14
Lang: Little Match Girl Passion - 28
Ligeti: Lontano - 17
Liszt: Nuages gris - 17
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2 - 9
Penderecki: Utrenja (Morning Prayer) - 5
Pierné: Sonata for violin & piano, op. 36 - 25
Respighi: Sonata for violin & piano in B minor - 12
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites No 1 & 2 - 19
Schnittke: Peer Gynt - 31
Taneyev: Suite de concert, op. 29 - 24
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - 13
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto, RV 425 - 21
Weiss: Lute sonata 23 in A minor, "L'infidele" (London) (S-C 29) - 11
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor - 12
Xenakis: Pleiades - 18


Sorry no time to start new thread


----------



## science

Stop voting here! There is a new thread:

http://www.talkclassical.com/28014-talkclassical-project-1301-1400-a.html

This thread is finished.


----------

